# Starting IVF in Dec/Jan/Feb on NHS (UK)?



## hippiehappy

Donnas2012 PUPO with twins as of Sunday 29/01/12, 2WW, OTD Thursday 9/02/12 bfn:cry::hugs:

Traskey PUPO with twins as of Tuesday 31/01/12, 2WW, OTD Saturday 11/02/12 :bfp::happydance:

Sambatiki PUPO with twins as of Monday 30/01/12, 2WW, OTD Sunday 12/02/12 :bfp::happydance:

Hippiehappy PUPO with twins as of Monday 6/02/13, 2WW, OTD Thursday 23/02/12 bfn :cry:.

Sophiebee PUPO with one as of Wednesday 8/02/12, OTD Wednesday 22/02/12 bfn :cry: :hugs:.

PGlady PUPO with one beanie as of Wednesday 15/02/12, OTD Friday 24/02/12 bfn :cry: :hugs:.

Mazak stimming scan Saturday 4/02/12, EC Thursday 9/02/12.

Kazzab25 EC 15/02/12, PUPO with twins as of Saturday 18/02/12.

Wallie PUPO since Friday 24/02/12, OTD 12/03/12.

Please EC Wednesday 22/02/12 ET Monday 27/02/12.

Boofle EC Tuesday 21/02/12, ET Sunday 26/02/12.

KittyCat82 currently DR, scan Monday 13/02/12, stimming start date TBC.

Wanabeamama laparoptomy Friday 27/01/12, started IVF 3/09/12, ET 3/10/12.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
**********~~~~^~~~~***********


Hello all, 
I have been lurking and posting for a while, things have moved very very slowly for us, being in the UK and having to rely on the NHS, which though is a godsend, is by no means a quick solution...

About me: I'm 32 next week, hubby is 28 with azoospermia. TTC for about 4 years, was told there was nothing wrong with me until July when I had my pre-IVF scan. They found 'something' on it, was referred (in September- told you they're slow!) for a lap and found I had hydrosalpinx so both tubes have now been disconnected (or 'separated' as they say it). I would have taken this a heck of a lot worse if I hadn't already been down for ICSI due to OH's azoo!!! As it happens it didn't make that massive difference, it was gonna be IVF anyway and finding and getting rid of the hydrosalpinx has doubled our chances so yay! :happydance:

Anyway, I had the lap just over a week ago and after this I was told to ring in on CD1 which was after a few days as they'd given me Norethisterone before the lap. I am down for IVF at St Mary's in Manchester and unfortunately they close the labs over Xmas so they have a 'no referrals' period for long protocols between the end of October and the end of November, which of course I fell into. Not too bad though, after spending years and years waiting to see consultants I can live with that. Also at least this way, when I finally get to need the labs, they will be very clean!
It looks like I will be starting on long protocol in December, so if anyone else is waiting to start then, do you want to buddy up?
Hope to hear from you soon.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow it sounds like you have had a tough time :hugs: :hugs: im due to have my second lap in January and they want to plan the ivf right after so buddy no1 here I am lol
How are you feeling after your lap? After my first one I had a really tough time and it took me a while to get on my feet I also got an infection in one of my scars :( so really scared and not looking forward to my next one the doc told me there is more chance of my needing a laperotomy this time too :'( so I guess they can't give me a date for the ivf until they see how surgery whent but I'm hoping it will be ASAP :)


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello and thanks for being my 1st buddy!
I felt strangely ok after the lap. The only really bad pain was in my shoulder! Apparently it's quite common that some of the air that they pump into you can travel up the nerve and set into your shoulder??? Weird. It only lasted 24 hours but was agonising. After that went, I was 100% fine & didn't even use my sick note for work.
Sorry to hear you had such a bad time & the prospect of having to have another must be awful for you. Having said that, now hopefully the docs know what your potential reaction is like they are probably more likely to be able to prevent you getting poorly again. Lots of love & good luck, let me know how it goes.
In a way it's good that Xmas is in the way, it will be something else to think about & the new year will be here in no time xx :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that was lucky I was black and blue and was swolen from a size 8 I had to get oh to go buy me some size 14 PJ's I couldn't get clothes on for 9days ionly booked myself out of work for 6days but I just couldn't do anything they are going to keep me in for a few more days this time,
So do you have a date for the ivf yet?


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi, no date yet, will have to ring on CD1 which I expect will be around the 9/10 Dec and start down regging probably between Xmas and New Year's! Good job I'm not a fan of New Year's Eve as there will be no drinking for me this year. I hear the drugs are bad enough, ugh!
With regards to my lap, maybe I was lucky, maybe it depends on the surgeon. It's annoying that everything to do with fertility treatment has to be such a lottery! :nope: 
Good luck with your pre-op, will keep everything crossed for you. Being treated in a brand new unit sounds promising too :thumbup:X


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks I had alot done I had a 12cm ovarian cyst and lots of endo removed it took almost 3hrs I was filled with a fluid as well as the gass but yeah it really does suck :( 
Well at least you can start the new year with lots if hope and alot to look forward to :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Hello, been chatting with hippie, hope you don't mind me stalking you and joining this thread?

For wanabe, here's a bit about me: 35, untreated bilateral hydros after emergency bowel surgeries a couple of years ago, DH 33 and fine. This will be my first time, starting long protocol - will call in on around 12th Dec, so by my calculations that's needles on Jan 1st! 

BTW laparotomy will take longer to recover from but isn't really that bad (home in a week), my first I had an infected wound but the second was fine, so try not to worry about that :hugs: Do whatever you need to do to be in tip top form


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya :hi: wow sounds like you had a tough time to :hugs: 
So I need to ask a dumb question but what is long/short protocol? I'm very new to all of this :/ so we will all be quite close really :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey PGLady welcome and thanks so much for joining, glad to have another buddy! :thumbup:

Wanabeamama, long & short protocol are 2 different ways of doing IVF. With the long protocol they give you some drugs to down regulate which basically shuts your cycle down, then you get drugs to start stimming which causes an enhanced ovulation. I don't know the ins & outs of the short protocol other than you don't DR. I'm quite glad to learn it's not just me who doesn't get told much before the very last minute, seems to be a bit of a theme with NHS treatment! Looking at US & Canadian users' posts they seem to be told a heck of a lot more and even get a choice of what treatment to go for. Well I guess comes with paying for it. That's the only big gripe I have about NHS fertility treatment, other than the ABSURD waiting times for anything. They just don't tell you anything till the very last minute, grr. I'm very thankful for forums like this, makes you feel a little less alone and in the dark xx
:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well he did say he would need to stop my period from when I have my lap to give me time to recover but he can't really plan the next stage until he's done the surgery.

It's so good to have peole to share the experience with although it's a tough journey that I wouldn't wish on anybody I hope we all get our happy ending :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

I had to have mine stopped when I had the lap but they gave me Norethisterone, which is not quite the same as DR'ing. Had to take it as I was due on the day before the lap & the surgeon wanted to have a clear view. The good news is that once you stop taking it you come on after a few days so if you're not too ill from the lap you might be able to ring up then to start DR'ing that month :thumbup: 
It might happen sooner than you think, good luck x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hope so because every period I gave will lessen my chances after my last lap within 3periods my cyst had already grown to 3cm and had alot of endo pain so the sooner the better 
How good would it be if we all had it in the same month :happydance:


----------



## PGLady

wanabeamama said:


> Hiya :hi: wow sounds like you had a tough time to :hugs:
> So I need to ask a dumb question but what is long/short protocol? I'm very new to all of this :/ so we will all be quite close really :hugs:

:hi: again, I agree with what hippie said about the short and long protocols. I think they often use the short protocol for older or poor responders, and sometimes for those with cysts (less stress for the ovaries?). From what my nurse told me when we discussed this (I'm on the borderline with my AMH and FSH levels), the short protocol is shorter dohh: faster time to transfer, yay!) but one fewer egg, though that shouldn't affect the decision as it's the quality that's important (you only need one). I had no idea what to choose so I'm going with their recommendation. Sorry if I missed it, when's your lap due?


----------



## wanabeamama

It's beginning of jan I have my pre op assessment on the 15th December my twin sister keeps asking about planning our 30th birthday it's in march and I just don't want to plan anything I just keep thinking I just don't know what will be happening at that time :(


----------



## hippiehappy

wanabeamama said:


> It's beginning of jan I have my pre op assessment on the 15th December my twin sister keeps asking about planning our 30th birthday it's in march and I just don't want to plan anything I just keep thinking I just don't know what will be happening at that time :(

I know what you mean. My (youger) sister's baby (her 2nd) is due on Jan 20th, which might be around the time that I will be due to go into hospital for the transfer or exctraction. She lives abroad so I can't plan a visit as I doubt they advise you to fly during treatment due to risk of blood clots etc.
Does your sister know what you're going through? I guess if she does, maybe if you speak to her she will be supportive and understand. It's hard though, I'm very reluctant to tell people. Even my hubby's family have no idea x


----------



## wanabeamama

She knows about my lap but we decided not to tell ANYONE about the ivf we just don't want the extra stress or questions from family and friends OH's cousin and wife had ivf a couple of years ago and they told everyone every detail she even rang ne when having her eggs retrieved and told me her test date there ivf was unsuccessfull but they have adopted 18months ago but she told me it didn't work because of stress but at the time I said to myself I will not tell a sole I just don't want the hasstle of telling people it didn't work :(x
I have tried to make hints like on our 21st she was pregnant so we didn't have a party and she said recently oh we should have a party cos I couldn't drink on our 21st so I said well I'm hoping that I can't drink on our 30th but I don't think she got it :(


----------



## hippiehappy

I can understand that, might start giving that excuse if people ask me questions about when I'm due to start IVF and so on. At the moment I just keep it as vague as possible, just telling people there's a lot of waiting to do and I can't plan anything in advance!
If your sister is pushy about the party it might be worth telling her to go ahead and organise her own and you might tag along if you can?
It's a bit of a no win situation I guess, if you are pregnant by the time your birthday comes round you won't be able to drink & might feel too tired or sick to party. On the other hand if you're not pregnant, you might not be in a mood for a party with a lot of people?
I've decided that I won't book a flight to see my sister's baby till the last minute. If treatment doesn't work I don't think I'll want to be around her just having had a baby, it wouldn't feel right. Might sound selfish but quite frankly, tough. 
What we're going through is a heck of a lot of shit, people can't even begin to imagine how hard this can be on a mental level and if they want to judge so be it, but if I were you I'd think about my own well-being an that includes your mental health, whatever it is others might feel about it.
Let's hope you'll be able to celebrate your 30th with a mini bump and a sick bucket in front of you instead of a pint!
My birthday is this Sunday by the way xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww thankyou I would feel exactly the same as you about seeing a new baby it is harder than anyone could ever imagine even on our men too my oh is finding it very hard and he is the strongest man I have ever known if you don't feel up to going then don't :hugs: 
Yey what are you doing for your birthday? :happydance:
It so good to talk to people that understand :hugs: :hugs:x


----------



## hippiehappy

wanabeamama said:


> Awww thankyou I would feel exactly the same as you about seeing a new baby it is harder than anyone could ever imagine even on our men too my oh is finding it very hard and he is the strongest man I have ever known if you don't feel up to going then don't :hugs:
> Yey what are you doing for your birthday? :happydance:
> It so good to talk to people that understand :hugs: :hugs:x

I'm goin to Wales with a friend! Not that excitig for most people but I've not been since I was 15, so should be fun. Hope the weather will be ok.
Re: babies yep, I agree. I think that's what nearly pushed me over the edge jut over a year ago. Every fucker (pardon my French!) around me having babies! But now I've got some perspective, especially regarding my sister, she might be havin her 2nd but she had a really rubbish time with her OH whom she categorically will never marry, she lives in rented accommodation & has no job. Maybe she'll have a great time bein a mum in the next 15 years but once her kids become more independent & fly the nest then what? Not much else there. Of course I hope for her sake she sorts it out but just goes to show that life is not all about children x


----------



## wanabeamama

So true life is not all about children oh and I have been together for 10years next and he was a very close friend for 10years before that we have done so much together and we have enjoyed every second of it but we just feel there is something missing from our lives now and OH is 42 I am 30 in march we just want to be able to still enjoy our lives but with children :)


----------



## PGLady

wanabeamama said:


> So true life is not all about children oh and I have been together for 10years next and he was a very close friend for 10years before that we have done so much together and we have enjoyed every second of it but we just feel there is something missing from our lives now and OH is 42 I am 30 in march we just want to be able to still enjoy our lives but with children :)

Totally agree with that! We have a similar story, it's not all about the children, but wouldn't it be wonderful to be a family? I hope you don't mind me asking, and you don't have to answer, but are either of you having counselling? We didn't think we needed it, but is has transformed us and our relationship for the better. I used not to be able to think beyond January, but now I realise this is all part of our journey. We are more mentally prepared. We all must keep some joy in our lives, and nurture the relationships we have with those dear to us. I was up for living in a hole for the next two years and not coming out until I knew whether or not it would work, but then where would I be? I think I'm saying this because you were both discussing making plans - be kind to yourself and do whatever you need to do, keep your options open. And you must celebrate your 30th in some way, even if it's just the two of you and a box of chocs. Had a shitty birthday this year, but we went out anyway (to the theatre), and I was glad of a bit of normality and a reminder of the good things in life. We're planning a treat for Feb so that we can celebrate/ lick our wounds and have some time to regroup.
I think we might tell our in-laws at Xmas that we've known for some time we will find it very difficult to have children of our own, to explain why we've been so weird recently and why we're not shining with happiness over Xmas. But nothing about the IVF. Is that mean? I just don't want them to worry that there's something wrong because we're acting weird, but I'm not going to go through this in public either. This sucks! Sorry such a long one and that I don't reply to all posts, work is a nightmare at the moment (I'm 'working at home now - oops!). :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all, is it OK if I join you? :flower:

I've just started the IVF process - I'm 36 and OH is 37 and we've been ttc for about 18 months, although NTNP for quite a bit longer. We've been quite lucky in that since seeing our GP about failing to get pregnant in the summer, everything has moved very quickly for us. All to do with my age I suppose...

Anyway, we have combined male & female factors - both fairly mild problems but the combination of both, along with the age thing, has led to us heading directly down the IVF road. We're getting one round funded on NHS, so keeping our fingers crossed that it is all we need as out PCT in south London won't pay for any more :nope:

I'm on the long protocol, so have been taking the pill for the past 3 weeks. I should have been starting my injections today, but Christmas is getting in the way, so I'm on the pill for an extra couple of weeks and will start the down-regging injections on 7 December. They haven't given me any dates for the rest of it as they'll make a decision as to when I start stimming following scans, but it is likely to be in late Dec/early Jan - which means egg collection and then transplantation (all going well) in mid-late January.

They haven't yet decided if we'll be having ICSI or IVF - they'll make that decision when they see OH's sperm on the day, but have said that it would be an easy ICSI (not sure what they meant by that, but it sounded positive!!)

So that is pretty much were we are - feeling nervous and excited, and I know I'm fortunate to have not had to wait for very long to get going. Anyway - hope you don't mind buddying up with you guys!


----------



## PGLady

hippiehappy said:


> I can understand that, might start giving that excuse if people ask me questions about when I'm due to start IVF and so on. At the moment I just keep it as vague as possible, just telling people there's a lot of waiting to do and I can't plan anything in advance!
> If your sister is pushy about the party it might be worth telling her to go ahead and organise her own and you might tag along if you can?
> It's a bit of a no win situation I guess, if you are pregnant by the time your birthday comes round you won't be able to drink & might feel too tired or sick to party. On the other hand if you're not pregnant, you might not be in a mood for a party with a lot of people?
> I've decided that I won't book a flight to see my sister's baby till the last minute. If treatment doesn't work I don't think I'll want to be around her just having had a baby, it wouldn't feel right. Might sound selfish but quite frankly, tough.
> What we're going through is a heck of a lot of shit, people can't even begin to imagine how hard this can be on a mental level and if they want to judge so be it, but if I were you I'd think about my own well-being an that includes your mental health, whatever it is others might feel about it.
> Let's hope you'll be able to celebrate your 30th with a mini bump and a sick bucket in front of you instead of a pint!
> My birthday is this Sunday by the way xx

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you..! Hope you had a lovely relaxing time in Wales and it was as sunny there as it was here :flower:


----------



## PGLady

SophieBee said:


> Hi all, is it OK if I join you? :flower:
> 
> I've just started the IVF process - I'm 36 and OH is 37 and we've been ttc for about 18 months, although NTNP for quite a bit longer. We've been quite lucky in that since seeing our GP about failing to get pregnant in the summer, everything has moved very quickly for us. All to do with my age I suppose...
> 
> Anyway, we have combined male & female factors - both fairly mild problems but the combination of both, along with the age thing, has led to us heading directly down the IVF road. We're getting one round funded on NHS, so keeping our fingers crossed that it is all we need as out PCT in south London won't pay for any more :nope:
> 
> I'm on the long protocol, so have been taking the pill for the past 3 weeks. I should have been starting my injections today, but Christmas is getting in the way, so I'm on the pill for an extra couple of weeks and will start the down-regging injections on 7 December. They haven't given me any dates for the rest of it as they'll make a decision as to when I start stimming following scans, but it is likely to be in late Dec/early Jan - which means egg collection and then transplantation (all going well) in mid-late January.
> 
> They haven't yet decided if we'll be having ICSI or IVF - they'll make that decision when they see OH's sperm on the day, but have said that it would be an easy ICSI (not sure what they meant by that, but it sounded positive!!)
> 
> So that is pretty much were we are - feeling nervous and excited, and I know I'm fortunate to have not had to wait for very long to get going. Anyway - hope you don't mind buddying up with you guys!

:hi: SophieBee, welcome! It sounds like you will be more or less in sinc with us because of Xmas, good to have another buddy. Such a shame that you only get one go, but it only takes one, and it's great that you have been able to get started so quickly.

Had my last :drunk: this weekend and will try to live like an angel from now until Feb. Won't be easy over :xmas4: but it will be worth it!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello Sophiebee and welcome! Always good to have another buddy, though of course not so good that there seem to be a lot of us in this situation... :shrug:
You are very lucky indeed for things to have moved this fast for you. I first went to see your GP after failing to conceive. I first approached my GP in Sept/Oct 2009! We've spent the best part of 2 years waiting to see an NHS consultant or another. But anyway, getting close now so no point moping!

PGLady: I had a great week-end, thank you! The weather was great too, so couldn't have asked for more :thumbup:

Happy Monday everyone and have a good week x


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :flower:

It seems the only good thing about being over the hill and past it (in terms of fertility anyway) is that everything gets hurried along at a great pace. I do feel bad when I hear about how long others have waited to get to a similar stage - the nurse we saw at our last consultation said that in Scotland the average wait from GP appointment to treatment is 4 years, which really put our situation into perspective. 

It was interesting reading the whole thread and your experiences. One of the things that prompted a bit of a mini meltdown and first visit to the GP was my younger sister falling pregnant with her second after just a month of trying. She has just given birth to my new niece, who is gorgeous and lovely but it has been very difficult. It's so hard not to sound like a total bitch about these things isn't it? Still, I'm very close to my sister and she knows what we are going through, so she did her best to be sensitive and offer her support. It does help talking about this with people who know what you're going through doesn't it - even though it's sad that there are so many of us.

Hope you're all having a good week! Catch up with you soon...


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join here?? 

Little bit about me.... Me 30 DH 30. 1 MC April 2008 and nothing since :shrug: HSG showed no problems. Clomid for 6 cycles :bfn: DH low motility. Trial ET went well and scan showed no problems. 

We're looking at starting standard long protocol with this AF due next wednesday. 

Period Dates - 26th Nov - 3rd Dec
Down Reg test - 10th Jan 
Start Stimming - 11th Jan
Day 9 scan - 20th Jan
Egg Collection - W/C 23rd Jan

Hippie - Happy Belated Birthday xxx 

Sophie Bee, Wanna and PGlady - :hi:

Does anyone else have any idea of their dates yet?


----------



## PGLady

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join here??
> 
> Little bit about me.... Me 30 DH 30. 1 MC April 2008 and nothing since :shrug: HSG showed no problems. Clomid for 6 cycles :bfn: DH low motility. Trial ET went well and scan showed no problems.
> 
> We're looking at starting standard long protocol with this AF due next wednesday.
> 
> Period Dates - 26th Nov - 3rd Dec
> Down Reg test - 10th Jan
> Start Stimming - 11th Jan
> Day 9 scan - 20th Jan
> Egg Collection - W/C 23rd Jan
> 
> Hippie - Happy Belated Birthday xxx
> 
> Sophie Bee, Wanna and PGlady - :hi:
> 
> Does anyone else have any idea of their dates yet?

:hi: Sambatiki, welcome. You must have had a tough couple of years, so sorry about your loss :hugs:. 

I'll know more about my dates when I call in with my next AF around Dec 14th. I think they'll be along the lines of:
Start downregging 3rd Jan
Star stim around 19th Jan
Egg collection end Jan/ beginning Feb

Those dates are obviously averages, so no idea of actual dates. Looks like I'll be a week behind you, although maybe I've got something wrong as there seems to be a long time between your AF and downreg test? My first time so forgive me if I'm being thick! This would be so much easier to deal with if we could be more certain of what was happening when! Told my boss today, he was very nice and serious about looking after me, have agonised about that for ages..


----------



## Sambatiki

PG Lady - The D-reg test possibly seems so long because I call on first day of AF then don't actually start sniffing until CD21 I think and then I need to wait for the withdrawl bleed. Ive got the full list of details in my journo. https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/41386-samba-journo-ivf-referral-bfp-2031.html Its got the full details of what happens and when. Hope it helps. 

Today Im off work sick with this awful cold, earache and sore throat :( Starting to feel REALLY nervous about calling the OFU next wednesday, still can't believe that we're going to be starting so soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Sambatiki said:


> PG Lady - The D-reg test possibly seems so long because I call on first day of AF then don't actually start sniffing until CD21 I think and then I need to wait for the withdrawl bleed. Ive got the full list of details in my journo. https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/41386-samba-journo-ivf-referral-bfp-2031.html Its got the full details of what happens and when. Hope it helps.
> 
> Today Im off work sick with this awful cold, earache and sore throat :( Starting to feel REALLY nervous about calling the OFU next wednesday, still can't believe that we're going to be starting so soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xxxx

Ah, I get it! I've been busy counting days too. Hope you're feeling better? Not long to go until you call in - ready to get on the rollercoaster? :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Feeling slightly better thanks. VERY nervous about phoning next week!! :argh:

Hows things with you?


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing? Been a bit sloppy checking this lately, work is absolutely crazy at the moment and about to get even more hectic, fortunately not long till Xmas now.
First of all hello Sambatiki and welcome :flower: !
I'm a little behind you and PGLady as waiting for my period now to be able to phone in and get my appointment... should be in about 10 days now! 
Thanks to all also for the birthday wishes, I had a great week. Got the last piss up out of the way, hopefully it will be the last in a long time and I made sure I wouldn't miss the booze for a loooog time, haha :oops:
Other than that, I'm trying not to make any changes until I know for sure that I'm going to get to start the IVF cycle in December.
I called at the beginning of this month but unfortunately as they close the labs for Xmas they couldn't let me start as it might have been likely that the labs would have been needed over that period. They did however note it on my file that I had requested it and they can only turn you down twice, after which they HAVE TO start you on it the 3rd time you ask. I'm confident they'll let me start in December. They seemed extremely apologetic about not letting me start last month, so fingers crossed.
Well, hope it's been a good week-end for everyone, will try and be quicker to reply, promise xx :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!!

Well the :witch: decided to show her ugly slag bag face early :grr: So I'm phoning the clinic tomorrow.... :argh: Im so scared!!! Im guessing that by calling on a monday we'll be quite likely to get on this cycle.

Hippie - :wave: There's not going to be much between us :hugs: I noticed that youre having TESE.... when will they do this procedure? Is it same day as collection? 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all :hi:

Exciting news Sambatiki! It was the first time I was pleased to see the :witch: in a very long time. I'm just waiting to start my DR injections - not long to go now, just over a week. Does that mean that I'll be kicking us all off, or does someone start DR-ing before me? Sorry - lost track a little bit. All very exciting anyway... :happydance:

How's everyone doing? Hippie - I hear ya on the work thing, I can't wait for a bit of chilling out time over xmas! I've been a bit bummed out this weekend. I went to visit my dad, who was diagnosed with terminal cancer earlier this year, and he wasn't doing brilliantly. The pain is getting quite bad, so they've upped his drugs which makes him more sick. He knows that we are starting IVF and he's so desperate to hear good news from us, which I know he doesn't mean it to be but it is a bit of extra pressure :wacko:

Anyway, it has been an incredibly challenging year for all sorts of reasons, but I am going to be positive about 2012 and all the new exciting things it may bring us. Hopefully the new year will be about new life - for us all :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooh Sophie you could well be starting us all off!!! YIKES on D-reg injections!!! How come you are stabbing and not sniffing?? Our clinic said we could chose... so I chose sniffing :haha: 

So sorry to hear about you dad :hugs: I bet that it does feel like an awful lot of pressure on your shoulders :hugs:

Yes I cant wait to kiss goodbye to 2011 its been all abit doom and gloom. 2012 is going to be the year to remember for all the right reasons :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Well the :witch: decided to show her ugly slag bag face early :grr: So I'm phoning the clinic tomorrow.... :argh: Im so scared!!! Im guessing that by calling on a monday we'll be quite likely to get on this cycle.
> 
> Hippie - :wave: There's not going to be much between us :hugs: I noticed that youre having TESE.... when will they do this procedure? Is it same day as collection?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxx

How exciting for you! Looks like that's where I will probably be at in 2 weeks time. After over 2 years of being messed about with cancelled appointments and so on it feels unreal. I bet it does for you too!
About the TESE, we already had that in May. Had to do it privately as the PCT doesn't automatically fund it, and even if we ha received funding for it there would have been over 12 months's wait! :nope:





SophieBee said:


> Hello all :hi:
> How's everyone doing? Hippie - I hear ya on the work thing, I can't wait for a bit of chilling out time over xmas! I've been a bit bummed out this weekend. I went to visit my dad, who was diagnosed with terminal cancer earlier this year, and he wasn't doing brilliantly. The pain is getting quite bad, so they've upped his drugs which makes him more sick. He knows that we are starting IVF and he's so desperate to hear good news from us, which I know he doesn't mean it to be but it is a bit of extra pressure :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, it has been an incredibly challenging year for all sorts of reasons, but I am going to be positive about 2012 and all the new exciting things it may bring us. Hopefully the new year will be about new life - for us all :hugs:

Dear oh dear, so sorry to hear about your dad. You definitely win the award for shittiest situation ever! :cry:
I agree about being positive about 2012, I'm hoping we'll all get to be bump buddies soon xx:thumbup:


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks guys :hugs: It's a crappy situation to be in, but onwards and upwards as they say!

Sambatiki - I didn't get offered a choice of sniffing or injections, so that decided that! :haha: To be honest, I've already had a practice try with the nurse (just with water) and it was a piece of cake. Doesn't hurt at all, as you just pinch the skin around your tummy and pop the needle in. It felt a bit weird sticking myself with a needle, but once you get your head around it it's all fine.

Anyway, time for bed. Someone set up an 8am meeting tomorrow - who would be stupid enough to do that? Oh right, me :dohh:

Catch you all soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Called the clinic today and we're on for this cycle!! Just waiting to hear now from the drug company and the clinic to send my drugs breakdown xx 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## PGLady

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Called the clinic today and we're on for this cycle!! Just waiting to hear now from the drug company and the clinic to send my drugs breakdown xx
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxx

Excellent news! So you're the first to start, do you have to wait a few weeks to start injecting? Everything crossed for you :dust:
Can I ask a stupid question (I'm good at those!), do you inject once a day? And how often would you have to sniff? I'm asking as I'm not sure if I get a choice, and convenience at work will be important..


----------



## SophieBee

Woo hoo! :happydance: 
Congrats Sambatiki! Time to get the show on the road :thumbup:

Hope you get your drugs sorted soon - you may need to make lots of room in your fridge...


----------



## SophieBee

PGLady, our posts crossed! 

I'm starting my d-reg injections next week, so I think I'll be first to start - I'll be doing 1 a day at the same time every day. I think lots of people opt for doing it before bed, but I'm still making up my mind on that - I usually go to bed around 10pm and I know I've got a few evenings out in the run up to xmas, so it might be easier to do them in the morning before work, even if it means getting up a bit early at the weekends.

Don't know anything about the sniffing though, so Sambatiki will have to fill us in on how that works. Sambatiki, are you going to be on the pill before starting d-regging or do you just go straight to that on day 21?


----------



## PGLady

SophieBee said:


> PGLady, our posts crossed!
> 
> I'm starting my d-reg injections next week, so I think I'll be first to start - I'll be doing 1 a day at the same time every day. I think lots of people opt for doing it before bed, but I'm still making up my mind on that - I usually go to bed around 10pm and I know I've got a few evenings out in the run up to xmas, so it might be easier to do them in the morning before work, even if it means getting up a bit early at the weekends.
> 
> Don't know anything about the sniffing though, so Sambatiki will have to fill us in on how that works. Sambatiki, are you going to be on the pill before starting d-regging or do you just go straight to that on day 21?

Sorry SophieBee, I use an iPhone and find it hard to keep track cos the screen's small (plus I'm a bit crap). :dust: to you too!
Thanks for the info about injections, were you joking about space in the fridge? My in laws are staying over Xmas and don't know. Not sure if we can/ should keep it from them. Suppose it's better than keeping a months worth of pee samples in my freezer for progesterone tests, hope I won't need to do that again!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies 

On my phone atm so apologies for any mistakes! I'm not on bcp's straight to d-reg on cd21. I believe I sniff 1x a day until withdrawl bleed then 2x a day after 12 hrs apart. There is a link to my journo on the last page and I think it explains everything quite well. 

Sophie - good luck with your first jab! I can't believe you're starting so soon... Exciting!!! 

Pglady - are you going to be regular long protocol too?

Hippie - hey! :wave:


----------



## SophieBee

I use my phone too, plus it is very easy to lose track of where everyone is in the process, so don't worry. I've just changed phones and don't have a clue what I'm doing anymore!

I wasn't joking about the fridge. All my Gonal-F pens and the Ovitrelle shot had to go immediately into the fridge. The buserelin is kept at room temperature, which is just as well really as I would have run out of room. Luckily they all squeezed into one of the salad crispers, so they are not on show to any visitors. It was a bit unexpected though...

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## PGLady

Sambatiki said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> On my phone atm so apologies for any mistakes! I'm not on bcp's straight to d-reg on cd21. I believe I sniff 1x a day until withdrawl bleed then 2x a day after 12 hrs apart. There is a link to my journo on the last page and I think it explains everything quite well.
> 
> Sophie - good luck with your first jab! I can't believe you're starting so soon... Exciting!!!
> 
> Pglady - are you going to be regular long protocol too?
> 
> Hippie - hey! :wave:

Hi Sambatiki, thanks for the info, I'll have a look at your journo. Yes, I'm on the regular long protocol too (no bcp). Will call in around 14th Dec that makes my first sniff/ jab around 3rd Jan. Another thread posted this link to a calculator I have found v helpful www.ivf.ca/calcu2.htm It says the earliest date I can do a test is 14th Feb, which happens to be our unofficial 10th anniversary, no pressure :wacko:


----------



## Sambatiki

On the laptop tonight so makes things loads easier.... Ive been REALLY naughty and checked out EDD based on egg collection week commencing 23rd Jan and Im looking at 16th October EDD.... :haha: I know Im probably getting far too excited about it.. but Ive figured that if it doesnt work then Im going to be devasted no matter what anyway. 

Ive decided that Im going to test from trigger... so I can see it disappear and then fingers crossed reappear :haha:

Still no news from drug company or clinic, hoping that it will happen next week.

PG - WOW!! Thats an amazing date to celebrate your :bfp: would be the best anniversary present in the world! 

Sophie - The nurse showed us all the drugs at our session and I was very :shock: Very worried about mixing the stims up! Was never very good at chemistry :haha:

Hippie - Hope youre well hun xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, thought I'd check in though not much to report. I'm now a week or less away from :witch: and starting to get pretty excited/ nervous about it, but also trying not to think about it too much! It feels like absolute AGES since I rang in last month to try and get started and was turned down, which is why I'm trying not to think about it too much, I think I'd be a heck of a lot more upset if I was turned down for the 2nd time!
Re: down regs I will have to speak to them about sniffing as I have chronic rhinitis & allergies which means I blow my nose all the time, will probably have to have injections instead but so far I've not had a chance to make any decisions for myself I've just been told so they'll most probably just tell me what to do either way.



Sambatiki said:


> Sophie - The nurse showed us all the drugs at our session and I was very :shock: Very worried about mixing the stims up! Was never very good at chemistry :haha:
> 
> Hippie - Hope youre well hun xxx

Hi Samba thanks for that, made me think it might be a good idea to take a notebook to write down all the instructions and maybe use it as a diary too for when I will have to start all the injections, make sure it's all done properly. Heard that the clinic will keep a close eye but maybe keeping a diary will be an additional incentive to really think about any changes is health, body & mind.

The good news is that the swelling from the lap is now completely gone so at leay my waist is back to normal, hopefully not for too long :winkwink:
Have a top week-end everybody! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Still nothing from either the clinic or the drug company... If I havent heard anything by Wednesday Ive got to call up. It does feel like its going sooooo slooooow. 

Hippie - I havent been taught about he mixing yet... they teach you all that after the D-reg scan apparently so its nice and fresh in your mind iygwim. Really pleased that your tum is getting back to normal :thumbup: Hope that the slag bag arrives soon so you can start xxx Oooh also we got offered a choice of sniffing or jabbing so Im sure you'll get that choice too xxx 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all

Samba, how annoying that you still haven't heard anything :growlmad: 
This hanging around bit is the worst, that's for sure. I pretty much can't wait to start sticking a needle in my tummy every day, which is something I never thought I'd be saying :haha:

Just a few more days to go! I have finally decided on morning injections - I can be much more sure of controlling the time that way. I've had a bit of a research on the interwebs and it seems that you are no more or less likely to feel rubbish whatever time you take it, so 7am injections it is! Will let you know how it goes, but from the practice I know that it is pretty straight forward and doesn't hurt, so I'm sure I'll be fine - just the side effects to worry about really :wacko:

Glad to hear the swelling has gone down hippie - hoping that you get a very different kind of swelling very soon :thumbup:

PGLady, thanks for posting that link - had heaps of fun with it! I think the dates won't quite match up for me because of xmas - it has me starting daily blood tests on 25/12 which isn't going to happen, obviously - but I really enjoyed having a play. I quite liked the way it gave due dates for singletons and twins (yikes!) - Samba, you're not the only one who had a play with that calculator :haha:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I made the mistake of going shopping in central London today - along with the whole wide world, apparently. Blimey...


----------



## hippiehappy

SophieBee said:


> Hello all
> 
> Samba, how annoying that you still haven't heard anything :growlmad:
> This hanging around bit is the worst, that's for sure. I pretty much can't wait to start sticking a needle in my tummy every day, which is something I never thought I'd be saying :haha:

Tell me about it! I used to be terrified of blood tests, now it's almost second nature. I've always been a lot more scared of possible reactions to the drugs and the thought of it all being for nothing, rather than the needle bit. I can get pretty horrendous PMS and the thought of having massive doses of those hormones pumped into my body literally keeps me awake at night. The only consolation is that it's only for a short period of time.



SophieBee said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I made the mistake of going shopping in central London today - along with the whole wide world, apparently. Blimey...

Funnily enough, I was in London too today! Well, mostly in a place in Essex but had to travel there from Euston & back. Went on a day trip to see a close friend who had her 2nd baby in September. I thought I'd bother me a bit but was happy to find that it really didn't and it was so nice to be able to really talk to someone I'm close to who also had trouble conceiving. She's also 5 years older than me and her eldest is almost 2 and a half which gives me high hopes :thumbup:
Saying stuff out loud when I told her what happens next really made it feel more real and also made me more sure of the decisions that we've taken so far about what to do in what scenarios. Should be getting to ring the clinic requesting to start treatment by the end of this coming week, will have to try very hard not to stress about it, eeek!!!

Hope everyone is having a good week-end too x:flower:


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone from the frozen north! Hope Mr Snowman doesn't cause us any trouble :xmas8:

Glad to hear progress of sorts for everyone - any news on the drugs yet Sambatiki? TBH I thought that the hospital would give them to us - shows how much I know! You're so close, this must be really frustrating.

I hope everything goes as planned for you hippie when the old bag finally turns up, you deserve a break and have been waiting so looong. Will keep everything crossed. Good to have people to talk with too. We need our friends (and each other) at times like these.:flower: I know what you mean about the effects of the drugs, that's the main worry I have too. Work is stressful at the best of times and this might make me turn into a raving loony (no change there then). Better keep my head down and not do too much decision making or politicking...

SophieBee, wowsers, 7am injections over the holidays, that's dedication! Your reasoning is very convincing, so much so that I think I'll probably end up doing something similar.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Hope you all had a nice weekend! 

Still no call from the drug company, need to call them on monday if they havent called this week.

I'll be sniffing at 5.30pm at night and then when I go to twice a day 5.30am as well. It fits better in with my work as I start at 7am and dont fancy sniffing at work... even if it is discreet :haha: 

PGLady - How much snow have you got??? I bet thats enough to keep you entertained for a little while. :haha:

Hippie - Glad you had a nice time with your friend in London. Does she know that you are cycling this month? Fingers crossed that the d-regging doesnt leave any of us feeling to horrid. 

Sophie - YAYYY for 7am jabs!! How much longer have you got left?


----------



## SophieBee

I start jabbing tomorrow morning :happydance:

It's just as well I chose mornings as I'm going to be out late tomorrow at a work function, so will be back later than my usual 10pm bedtime. Add to that the work xmas party on Friday and a gig next week and it was just going to be too many times doing a late injection. I think the early mornings might be a bit of a pain at the weekends and over the holidays, but I can always go back to bed after my jab :winkwink:

Besides, I'm often up early to go for a run, so it might keep me on track with that as well (these cold mornings have been putting me off lately!)

How is everyone? Hope the snow isn't too tedious PGLady - I never mind it if I don't have to go out in it, but that's hardly realistic! 

Any news from the drug company Samba? When I was waiting for this bit it turned out the clinic had tucked the prescription into my notes, so the administrator hadn't known to place the order with the drug company. As soon as I called them they got on the case and I had all the meds a couple of days later, so never feel worried about chasing people up. 

Hippie, how are you doing? I hear you on the worries about the side effects. I talked to a woman at work who went through IVF recently (now has a baby boy) and she said the only thing she really got were the hot flushes, which were weird but manageable. I'll let you know how I go with them, but we're all going to be different aren't we. Hoping they are not too bad, but I guess it is really just for a few weeks and the end result will hopefully make it all worth while!

Have got a busy few days ahead, but will at least try to update my journal (link in my sig) as to how tomorrow morning goes - will give you all the gory details at the weekend, if not before.

Wish me luck :thumbup:


----------



## PGLady

SophieBee said:


> I start jabbing tomorrow morning :happydance:
> 
> It's just as well I chose mornings as I'm going to be out late tomorrow at a work function, so will be back later than my usual 10pm bedtime. Add to that the work xmas party on Friday and a gig next week and it was just going to be too many times doing a late injection. I think the early mornings might be a bit of a pain at the weekends and over the holidays, but I can always go back to bed after my jab :winkwink:
> 
> Besides, I'm often up early to go for a run, so it might keep me on track with that as well (these cold mornings have been putting me off lately!)
> 
> How is everyone? Hope the snow isn't too tedious PGLady - I never mind it if I don't have to go out in it, but that's hardly realistic!
> 
> Any news from the drug company Samba? When I was waiting for this bit it turned out the clinic had tucked the prescription into my notes, so the administrator hadn't known to place the order with the drug company. As soon as I called them they got on the case and I had all the meds a couple of days later, so never feel worried about chasing people up.
> 
> Hippie, how are you doing? I hear you on the worries about the side effects. I talked to a woman at work who went through IVF recently (now has a baby boy) and she said the only thing she really got were the hot flushes, which were weird but manageable. I'll let you know how I go with them, but we're all going to be different aren't we. Hoping they are not too bad, but I guess it is really just for a few weeks and the end result will hopefully make it all worth while!
> 
> Have got a busy few days ahead, but will at least try to update my journal (link in my sig) as to how tomorrow morning goes - will give you all the gory details at the weekend, if not before.
> 
> Wish me luck :thumbup:

Good luck SophieBee! Let us know how it goes and enjoy all that partying.

Samba, hope you got your drugs sorted.

:hi: hippie, not long now.

It's just dawning on me that I'll be calling in next week, can't wait to get this started!


----------



## SophieBee

Hiya!

Mega quick one from me - first jab went fine, no probs going in though sash a bit tricky drawing the correct measure in the syringe with one hand. No side effects to speak of yet... I also phoned the clinic and have the first d-r scan scheduled for 20 Dec. First gets crossed I'll be able to start stimming the next day!

Better dash, just wanted to let you all know how this morning went.

Catch you all soon xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey all, a quick one from my phone right before bed. Sophiebee, glad it went ok, high hopes for the rest of us.

Sambatiki, yes my friend knows I'm now just waiting for :witch: to start, she had 2 miscarriages before her 1st child & has always been very supportive, encouraging & given me lots of advice.

PGlady, looks like we might call in DAYS apart! How exciting!

Hope all is well with you all, starting to feel quite PMS-y so I need your :witch:vibes! Never wanted her to show up more, haha!
xx


----------



## SophieBee

PGLady - hoping that you and your family haven't been too affected by the horrible storms you guys have been having up in Scotland. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well. I'm on day 3 of buserelin and so far so good. Did a detailed update in my journal last night so feel free to have a nose. On the phone at the mo which caused very silly typos last time, so will call it quits I think!

Got a busy weekend ahead so hope you all have a good one and catch you soon xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

So sorry Ive been MIA for a few days. 

Sophie - YAYYYY CONGRATS on starting!! :yipee: Really pleased that all went well for you.

Hippie - Any joy on the witchy poo's?? Loads of AF :dust: to you xxx 

PGlady - Any sign of your witch?

Today I got my Drug schedule :wohoo: and the drugs are being delivered on Thursday this week! :wohoo: 

Im sniffing 2x sniffs twice a day and I'll be doing 6am and 6pm from 17th December (next Saturday) and then I have my first blood test 10th Jan. It also says that I should get a withdrawl bleed around the time of my normal AF. Hopefully all being well on the 10th Jan I'll start injecting 150iu's of Menopur. Scan and blood test is 20th Jan. Fingers crossed we'll be triggering on the monday!! 

Oooh and the exciting news is that I'll get to meet one of our fellow BNB'ers who is at the same clinic doing exactly the same cycle as me :wohoo:

Hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## PGLady

Well we managed to survive "hurricane bawbag" as it has been named by the comedy Scots :laugh2: Not as bad as the 1987 hurricane down South in my humble opinion, but we didn't get the worst of it here.

Sophie, so pleased to hear things are going well. Hope you have a good weekend.

Sambatiki, good to hear that your drugs are finally turning up at last. How are you feeling about meeting a BnBer in person?

No sign of :witch: yet, expecting the old bat to turn up the middle of next week. Hippie, any sign of yours yet? Next week we'll get this ol' show on the road! Hope my drugs don't get stuck in the snow somewhere like all last year's Xmas presents. Think I've decided on 7.45 am for sniffs/ injections, looks like I'm the lazy one! 

Right, I have a ton of baking to do, have a good weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Ladies!

Just home after working at the pub tonight... really cant wait to be finished there. 

I'm a very lucky girl I have met a few BNB'ers in RL.... Tansey, lives not to far away from me and we meet up very regularly, Reedy and I also met up last year in RL and speak on the phone regularly and Ive also met NicNac and Clueless. Its a bit weird at first because you wonder if you've actually got anything in common in RL but actually its lovely. I havent got many GF's in RL so its been nice to make some girlie friends online.

PG - Hope that the slag bag turns up soon :dust:

Hope your both ok Hippie and Sophie xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Evening all - hope you've had lovely weekends!

Samba - YAY!!! Congrats on getting your start date on the sniffs :happydance: I'm looking forward to having a bit of company on the old down-regs! It's great that you've got dates already - my clinic doesn't give out dates until we get through each stage. I guess everything is so dependent on how you respond, but it would be nice to put things in my diary!

Still, I've got the date for the baseline scan and I've started what I guess is the withdrawal bleed, so hopefully I'll be on course to start stimming soon after 20 Dec!

PGLady - glad to hear you didn't get it too bad where you were. Hoping the :witch: turns up soon for you and Hippie so you can get started this week! It's all so exciting!! :happydance:

Still not really getting anything I'd describe as side effects, but I guess it's still early days (5th day today). Still all going well, although today's jab stung a bit more than usual :shrug: Ah well - all in a good cause right?

Catch you soon ladies xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Sophie! Glad its all going well for you and great news on the lack of side effects. 
Obviously my dates could be subject to change dependant of if I dont respond. 

I found out today that DH is going to be away for my first day of stimming... :shock: Im EXTRA crapping myself now. 

You should get some tickers so we can see where you at. I love to see the days getting closer and closer.... some times freaks me out too though :haha:

PG - Any news on the hag bag?? The day you want her to come she starts to misbehave!! 

Hippe - :wave:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all! Well I knew this would be a good week when I woke up this mornig to :witch: also no backache for the first time in ages thanks to our lovely new mattress that was delivered on Sat morning...:winkwink:
Anyway, rang the clinic to start my new cycle and they just rang back to say we're on!!! :happydance:
I go in for my bloods and scan tomorrow morning and start down regging on January 3rd. Not December as I thought because :witch: showed up later than expected. I'm pretty sure this is due to the Norethisterone that they made me take before the lap, the withdrawal bleed was bang on time but every time I come back on normal periods after taking hormones I'm a bit late... Anyway, I digress.
So I was told that as my appointment is at 8am on Tuesday 3rd of January I'll be their 1st appointment for 2012. Surely that must be a good omen :thumbup:.
Hope you've all had a good week-end. Feels so weird and exciting to finally be able to think about dates! :yipee:
Will look forward to hearing more good news from you all :flower: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - YAYYYYY! Thats FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! :yipee: Enjoy your last booze free, baby free xmas and new year for a looooooooong time xxx


----------



## SophieBee

YAHOOOO!!! Excellent news Hippie! Welcome to the :witch: and hurrah for a new year start date - good omen indeed!

This is all really exciting :happydance: PGLady - any sign of the :witch: for you yet?

Quick update from me - I reckon this tiredness is not going anywhere and is definitely a side effect, so I'm going to stop thinking that I've got away with it :haha:
I am thoroughly knackered, and it feels like a different sort of knackered than usual - drained and a little woozy/dizzy. Not debilitating, but not pleasant either. And I fell asleep on the bus on the way home from work, which was a bit embarrassing :blush:

Also getting a few sharp headaches, but they seem to disappear quite quickly. I reckon I can cope with these though - just hoping I don't get anything else!

Hope everyone's well! Catch you all soon x


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm expecting AF just before Christmas and then I have to wait until CD21 before I start DR'ing, I'm on the long protocol. Unfortunately I'm a bit of a pro at this IVF malarky, this will be my third and probably my final try. :-(

I'm attending Ninewells ACU where I've done my other two cycles too. You can see from my siggie that it's not been plain sailing.

Anyway it's getting close and I'm starting to feel a bit jittery about it all again, it's so stressful... but needs must and I'll never know if I don't try once more. I'm hoping for third time lucky!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Wallie, welcome, lovely to have you on board! Nice to have quite a few people to share experiences with, sounds like we'll be starting around the same time. I'm also on long protocol and will start dregging on Jan 3rd.
I'm a first timer but so sorry to hear about your experiences so far, still, you know what they say, 3rd time lucky! :thumbup:
Lots of love and hope the new year will bring lots of luck to everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## PGLady

:hi: Wallie welcome and good to have fellow Scot! Your journey so far sounds hard, I hope this is the one for you :dust:

Sophie, I hope you have someone looking after you if you're feeling tired? Or at least some time set by for a bit of rnr. Sounds like it's all going quite well so far?

Sambatiki, we'll be here for you on your first day of stimming and rooting for you! Um, I would get a ticker if I knew how.. I'm really not this stupid in real life you know!

Hippie saving a special :happydance: for you and me - :witch: turned up today and I called in. I have my nurse consult on Thursday morning, think they'll teach me everything then and give me my drugs before I start downregging on 2nd, so only one day apart. Only trouble is the office Xmas lunch on Thurs - hope I have time to get the drugs into the fridge before I head out. Everyone is taking advantage of my new taxi service, I think I should charge! I'm feeling quite optimistic, don't want to see my consultant on Thurs who will no doubt remind me how rubbish my chances are (he likes doing that). Just have to remember that it only takes one..


----------



## Sambatiki

Evening Ladies, 

Just a quickie from me as Ive got to be up MEGA early tomorrow. 

Feeling pretty scared as I get closer now to sniffing :argh: Tansey has said that she'll pop over for jabs if I need her.... Im so lucky to have her now as a RL friend as well as on here. 

Wallie - I think Ive seen you around a few times :hugs: Im so sorry that things havent worked out for you :hugs: Are you going to use accupuncture again this cycle? I was thinking about it but wasnt sure when best to start. 

Hippie - Getting closer hun :wohoo:

PGLady Its a really weird feeling calling in, isnt it. Hope all goes well on Thursday :thumbup: You'll have to fill us in with all the gory details as soon as you get back :hugs:

Sophie - Hope that this is the worst the drugs are going to make you feel. I'm now really pleased that Im giving up the pub job in Jan if thats how its making you feel.


----------



## Wallie

Sam, yes I'll be doing acupuncture again next cycle. I only had a little break after last failed attempt. I'd had enough and needed to forget about it for a while...now started back but therapist is on a long holiday but I see her at the end of january again and I'll probably go weekly when she's back.

Sniffings no problem btw. It's easy peasy and I can do it without anyone noticing now! I have to do one sniff four times a day, so 8am, 1pm, 5pm and 10pm.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, just a quick on as I'm off to bed soon, it's been a veeery long week!

PGLady, how did your consult go? Were you given a date to start down regging? I was told to start on January 3rd although this is my CD23 rather than 21 as the clinic will be closed on Bank Holiday. My CD21 would have been New Year's Day! I will take that as a good omen :thumbup:

Wallie, do you have any dates yet?

It sounds like the process is very different for everyone! When I went in on Tuesday I was told that sniffing would not be an option, all injections for me! Which is just as well as I have chronic rhinitis which means I have a blocked nose for 75% of the time and blow my nose A LOT and sometimes get nose bleeds which wouldn't go well with sniffing :dohh::shrug:
Also it appears I won't have to go through the whole prescription & drug company malarkey as I will be given all the drugs when I go in on the 3rd of January :thumbup:. My 1st down reg injection will be given to me there and then after which I'll be going off with the rest of the drugs and instructions. I will also not get a calendar of events until then!

So I'm officially off alcohol from this moment on. Not that I will miss it too much, I kissed it goodbye on my birthday a few weeks ago and made sure I drank enough to make up for the next 12-18 months of possible abstinence :blush:
Been taking Omega 3 (heard they are good for ovaries) folic acid and lot of vitamins. New year's eve will definitely be a quiet one! Will just have to drive to wherever we decide to go and use that as an excuse for not drinking, haha.

SophieBee, Sambatiki and wanabeamama hope you're all doing good :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I start dr'ing around 12th January, sniffing for roughly 3 weeks usually then stimulation drugs for around 12 days before EC.

Hope everyone is doing well, remember and keep nice and warm!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

I got my delivery today!!! 

So thought I'd share the pictures with you. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-8.jpg

Yes it strange how different each PCT is :shrug: 

Hippie - Good to hear that you will be given all your drugs at your appointment... Im lucky that DH is home in the week sometimes. YIKES on stabbing the whole way through but youre sounding very confident and I know you'll be fine with it :hugs: 

Wallie - You are on LOADS of sniffs a day.... how come? I think that I'll start some Accupuncture in the new year. 

PG - Hope all went well and hope to hear from you soon. 

Im not going to be giving up drink over xmas.... is that really bad?? I havent been told to give up....


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone,
Well everything went well yesterday, I got the usual reminder of my predicament from the registrar "you know you have hydrosalpinges and these will halve your chances" erm, yeah, couldn't really forget could I? :dohh: At least she wasn't accusatory this time (how is a perforated bowel my fault?), so her bedside manner has got a teensy bit better! All whilst having a shot on dildo-cam, well I am blessed. :haha:

The good news is that I had 10 follicles (I have read somewhere that 60% are recruited in a cycle, so that means poss 6 eggs), and everything else ok. Had a go at measuring my buserelin injections (no choice of sniffing alas), and thankfully the needle is tiny. The nurse said to wipe skin with alcohol, then measure the dose, so then it won't sting (it will have evaporated by the time I inject) - don't know if anyone will find that helpful.

Sambatiki, I can't decide if your blue bag is more snazzy than the purple one they gave me yesterday! We have matching sharps bins too. So glad to see you have your drugs at last. What a lot! I only have my buserelin so far. I asked the nurse if I could have a couple of drinks on Xmas day and she said it wouldn't hurt. It's only in the stimming stage when it's absolutely outlawed so can have a cheeky thimble full of wine with dinner when downregging. Apparently red is better than white. You won't be the only one.

Hippie, looks like we're one day apart, I start injecting on 2nd :happydance: If it helps, my schedule says scan on 19th Jan to check lining and could start stimming then. I think I'm also driving for Hogmanay. I'm taking omega 3 too but the registrar told me to stop. I didn't ask why - I think they want to keep it simple first time round. I've seen that lots of other ppl take it throughout their treatment though.

Wallie, Sophie and Wannabe hope you're all ok. :hugs:

Sorry for such a long one - it's a bit stream of consciousness as I'm tired after last night's festivities!


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies

Just popping in to wish you all the best with your cycle. I hope you all get lovely :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Glad to hear that all went well but sorry that the nurse wasnt great :hugs: Stimming on the 19th.... only 8 days behind me :yipee: So we'll have lots of excitement. 

Trask!!! Cycle buddy!!! Good to see you in here! xxx 

6 hours until my first sniff!! OMG.. feeling quite nervous now. 

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - gosh, things have moved along quite a bit in a few days!

Sambatiki - I hope the first sniff went well this morning! I'll be interested to hear about that, as obviously my only experience is the jabs. Speaking of which - welcome to the jab crew PGLady and Hippie! :happydance:
I liked your photo - it made me wish I'd done the same as I have everything too. I have the same sharps bin as well, although I've got Gonal-F rather than Menopur for my stimming.

PGLady - I didn't get any alcohol wipes with my jabs, the nurse said it wasn't necessary. Yet another difference I suppose! Anyway, I was told that I can inject in my tummy or top of my thigh and I've found that it stings less in my thigh, but I tend to alternate so that I'm avoiding jabbing in the same place too often. It really isn't too bad either way to be honest - if it does sting it is only for a second and then it is all done with. The thing to avoid the sting is to make sure you get a good pinch of skin before jabbing - that always works for me anyway.

Good news on the follicles too - I didn't know that about the 60% thing and I think I had 11 at the scan I had before d-regging. One of my ovaries is "under-performing" so I've been a bit worried about it all resting on one, but that has put my mind at ease a bit. Of course quality is the thing, so even if they only get one egg, as long as it's a good 'un then I don't mind!

Hippie - my clinic only gives out dates as you get to the different stages as well. So I know that I have my scan on Tuesday (20th) but no idea about the rest. It's a little frustrating as I want to be able to tell work if I am taking time off in January, but I suppose that at least this way I won't be disappointed if dates come and go because I haven't responded.

By the way, I decided not to cut out alcohol quite yet as well - I'll stop as soon as I start stimming (which might be next week if the scan goes well), but the nurse said that the odd glass of wine at this stage was not going to cause any problems. I've heard that brazil nuts are good for egg quality, so I've got a load in to munch on (got to be careful though - extremely high in fat!). Oh and obviously on the folic acid as well.

I've been properly exhausted this week and really headachey as well. Last night I burst into tears over absolutely nothing, so we can safely say I am well in the side effect zone! I cleared all the things I was meant to be doing this weekend, which was a bit of a blow as it's my Dad's 60th birthday today which I'm now missing and I was meant to be going to a gig tomorrow night. However, I think it is more important that I spend this weekend resting up and chilling out so that I can be ready for next weekend! I'm also hoping that all these side effects will mean that I have a nice thin lining at my scan on Tuesday so that I can start stimming - I've heard that this helps balance out the side effects and you stop feeling quite so rubbish. We shall see!

Hope everyone else is doing well - hi to Walley and Traskey :flower:


----------



## PGLady

Hi everyone, things are really moving now aren't they! 

Good to hear that you are looking after yourself Sophie, there's only so much you can do right now :hugs:. Sorry you're feeling the side effects - my nurse said the same thing about stimming getting rid of some, so hopefully you'll be feeling better really soon. When I've been reading other posts it seems that lots of people have one lazy ovary that doesn't pull its weight, and they are successful. Thanks for your tips too, mmm brazil nuts.

Sambatiki - hope the sniffs went well, you're now on your way :happydance:. It was my Dr that was horrible, gladly the nurses at my place are lovely. I think I might ask the Dr not to mention it next time, as it's messing with my PMA!

:hi: Traskey, are you going to join us? :dust: for you!

Sorry, seem to have overdone it on the smilies - feeling festive and optimistic!
:flower: for everyone else.


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Glad that Im not the only naughty one still having a few drinkies :wine: Pants on the crappy side effects... will defo be keeping some Nurofens in my handbag over the next few weeks. Hope you enjoy your nice relaxing weekend xxx

I'd also heard about the brazil nuts and bought some the other day... tbh not sure if I even like them :haha:

PG - Dont worry about smilie overloads.... I LOVE them :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

Sniffing went well this morning I was soooo sleepy at 6am on the weekend that I just did it and went straight back to sleep :haha: Very easy! Will be sniffing at work tonight so hopefully that will all go ok xxx

Hope everyone else is OK xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Glad to hear everyone is moving forward with their treatments. My packs of drugs has just been like that photo. Different bag though :happydance:

I've always had to sniff four times a day :shrug:

I think the drugs didn't make me emotional, it's just you realise what you're going through and you just have such a mixture of emotions they all just come out with crying at anything! I'm normally very happy going through IVF, just the last week that's a nightmare!


----------



## Traskey

PGLady said:


> :hi: Traskey, are you going to join us? :dust: for you!
> 
> 
> 
> If that's ok? I'm in the UK but i've used up my NHS go already.
> 
> I'll try and catch up!Click to expand...


----------



## Sambatiki

Good to have you with us!!! 

Hope everyone is well.... still sniffing here. Starting to get headaches I think... and feeling quite bloated :(


----------



## SophieBee

Evening everyone! Hope you're all well.

Sambatiki, good to hear the sniffing is going well - sorry about the headaches and the bloating. I really recommend drinking lots of water as that helps the headaches and will probably not hurt the bloating either.

Traskey - when is your next cycle due to start? I just get the one NHS go as well - boooo... Oh well, at least we get one go!

How's everyone else doing? Getting prepped for crimbo? I've only got a day and a half of work left this week - yesssss! :happydance:

I'm quite nervous/excited because I have my scan tomorrow. I'm not particularly hopeful that I'll get the go ahead to start stimming - it's only been 2 weeks and I'm still spotting, so I guess the womb lining isn't as thin as thin can be quite yet. We shall see anyway - will be interesting to see what comes up on dildo-cam (thanks PGLady - I love that description :haha:)

Anyway, I shall let you all know the outcome, but wish me luck!


----------



## Wallie

Good luck SophieBee!


----------



## PGLady

SophieBee said:


> Evening everyone! Hope you're all well.
> 
> Sambatiki, good to hear the sniffing is going well - sorry about the headaches and the bloating. I really recommend drinking lots of water as that helps the headaches and will probably not hurt the bloating either.
> 
> Traskey - when is your next cycle due to start? I just get the one NHS go as well - boooo... Oh well, at least we get one go!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Getting prepped for crimbo? I've only got a day and a half of work left this week - yesssss! :happydance:
> 
> I'm quite nervous/excited because I have my scan tomorrow. I'm not particularly hopeful that I'll get the go ahead to start stimming - it's only been 2 weeks and I'm still spotting, so I guess the womb lining isn't as thin as thin can be quite yet. We shall see anyway - will be interesting to see what comes up on dildo-cam (thanks PGLady - I love that description :haha:)
> 
> Anyway, I shall let you all know the outcome, but wish me luck!

Good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks guys - good news: I'm all switched off! I start my Gonal-F stimming injections on Christmas eve and go for my next scan on 2 January. The nurse said that if I respond well then we could be looking at a 4 January ec date! :happydance:

Allowing myself to get excited now!


----------



## Wallie

Great news. It's fantastic and exciting when everything all clicks into place. Here's hoping all goes well and you have your bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## mummaiwannabe

Good luck sophee xx


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY thats great news Sophie!!! :wohoo:

Im still sniffing away... all rather boring really and glad that Ive got xmas to keep me occupied. Drinking atleast 2 litres of water a day so I think its just one of those things. Its nothing too horrid to cope with so not too worried. 

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Pleased to hear everything is going well Sophie, now it's time to make those eggies :thumbup:

Sambatiki, sorry to hear about the headaches - hopefully they're a sign that it's working and they'll go away when you start stims. Xmas is a welcome distraction for me too and it shows - you'd think I'm feeding the five thousand and I haven't finished yet (done pudding, cake and mince pies but still have ham and sausage rolls to go). Will have to remember that to be eligible for NHS I need a good BMI and not eat it all!

Traskey - you're welcome here, sorry your NHS go didn't work out but I'm glad you can have another go.

Wallie - I totally get what mean when you talk about going through the emotional side of it all. I hope you're ok. 

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## SophieBee

Yay! Thanks everyone - still really excited :happydance:

I also got a demo of the Gonal-F pen, which is a little bit more complicated than the buserelin injections so I'm going to trawl YouTube over the next few days to watch more demos. YouTube is so handy for that sort of thing - not just funny animal clips :haha:

Catch you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Glad that you got the go-ahead Sophie. 

Samba, sorry you are getting the headaches. I did too, try to drink a little more water, see if that helps. It did me but I was constantly on the toilet :haha: 

Sniffing starts on Thursday for me and down reg scan the 10th January. 

:hugs: for all!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, sorry I've not been keeping up, work is absolutely manic. I work in Adult Social care overseeing home care and the crap weather hasn't been helping! Also had mum over last week so it was a busy one.
I went to see the counsellor again yesterday and she's always dead helpful. She had a booklet which explained the clinic's procedure a bit more and it looks like it will be Buserelin for me in under 2 weeks now. It will come round so quickly! Good to hear that's an easy one.

SophieBee: yay! :happydance: I know what you mean about work. I too wanted to be able to give some notice, unfortunately my bosses are all men so not getting too much sympathy. My line manager made me book leave out of my allowance when we had to go to Liverpool to pick up hubby's frozen sperm, should have been granted special leave for that? Not v fair! On the other hand, if that's the attitude, I will definitely feel less guilty about having to phone in sick if it comes to that.

Wallie & PGLady, not long! Exciting stuff! PG, 1 day apart, wow! :thumbup:

Samba: wow that's a lot of drugs, can't wait to get mine. Sorry to hear about the bitch nurse. They can be so insensitive! When I was in post op waking up after my lap (where my tubes were separated, thus officially ending any chance I might have had of ever conceiving naturally) all they were talking about was 'how are your twin babies doing' and the fact that they were filming 'One Born Every Minute'!!! I was SO angry! Sadly too out of it from the sedation to have a go at them :nope:

Traskey: hello and welcome! Glad this thread is getting so full of lovely peeps :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

I finally feel human again, I've had this terrible cold/flu lurgy thing that's been going around. I've been off work all week with it and got nothing done!


Today I got confirmation today that I'll start DR'ing 11th January.

Hope you all have a fab Christmas and New Year. :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - just thought I'd pop in to see how everyone's doing :thumbup:

Traskey, have you started sniffing now then? Hope it's going well for you!

Wallie - congrats on getting you DR date! Woo hoo! Roll on 11 January :happydance: Glad to hear you are feeling better - that cold seems to have struck loads of people down. I'm hoping I can carry on escaping it...

Hippie - I know what you mean about having an unsympathetic boss. I have quite a difficult relationship with mine, but luckily I get on quite well with the HR Manager and copy her in to anything I send to him so that I can be sure that I am at least getting the time off that I am entitled to. I hope they don't make life too difficult for you - as if this whole thing weren't stressful enough.

How's everyone else doing? 

PGLady, your post about Christmas baking inspired me to get cracking on some mince pies of my own! Yum! I was planning on making chocolate truffles to give as gifts, but time has gotten away from me unfortunately. I might make some next week anyway...

Sambatiki, how's the sniffing going? Hope you're coping with the headaches and stuff. Any other side effects? I suppose the good thing about side effects is that at least you can be reasonably sure it means the meds are working so with any luck it will not be too long before you can move on to the next stage. 

Speaking of which, I start my Gonal-F jabs tomorrow, so will have the joy of two injections at 7am instead of one! It's not so bad, but I am looking forward to when these stop and I can have a bit of a lie in again!

Will let you know how it goes, but am sure it will be fine. In case I don't get a chance to pop on over the next couple of days, hoping you all have a very lovely Christmas and get a chance to chill out at least a little bit. Oooh and have you seen the Christmas smilies?!?!?! :xmas9::xmas17::xmas3::xmas5:


----------



## Traskey

Walllie, i'm glad you have a start date :dance:

Sophie, good luck with stimming today and all the injections. You'll do great :wohoo:

Hippie, I haven't told my work about the IVF. Good luck with yours.

PG lady, good luck!

Sambaroonie, hope the sniffing is all going well :dance:


Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and let's hope 2012 is a fab year for you all :xmas6:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!! 
https://www.stayonsearch.com/httpdocs/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/MerryChristmas.png

Glad everyone is getting on well xxx Its lovely to see us all progressing now! :yipee:

Hope you all have a super christmas xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to wish you all a very happy Christmas. In laws are here now, so I won't have much of a chance to catch up for a while. I hope you all have time to relax, recharge and share make some happy memories with the ones you love.
:xmas9:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hope you all had a super day xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone, hope all is well with you. Feeling a bit emotional today, have been focussing so much on Xmas and now it's gone I'm faced with the stark reality that we'll soon be lining up to take our roll of the dice. Told the in laws today after much nagging from mil to commit to visits way in the future. She was looking at baby stuff in the shops this avo, I tried explaining that it's too difficult for me as I'm trying to come to terms with the poss it may never happen for us. She just doesn't get it and I'm worried we mad a mistake telling her. Ho hum. Sorry to bum everyone out. Glad my dh is good at hugs!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - DH and I went sale shopping today and I only looked at clothes that I could get fat in... I also said that it was ashame that we couldnt shop now for a little one and he said that we should got to mothercare and get some bits in the sale.... but that was a step too far. Its nice he believes we'll do it but it was too much. We havent told anyone about our IVF simply because I dont know how I;d face telling them if we fail.... however on the flip side... youre going to have the support there :bfp: or :bfn: iygwim. 

Hope you manage cheer up xxxx :hugs:

AFM.... Ive been EVERYTHING I cant go whilst duffers... Brie, camenbert, Goats cheese and :wine: :thumbup: Im trying to enjoy myself to help the days go by and hopefully having sometime that is just DH and I without children that we will not be able to have come this time next year. 

Just waiting my withdrawl bleed now. 

Hope youre all well xxxx


----------



## Traskey

It's always a difficult decision, whether to tell people or not about the ivf. We told my parents, as they were looking after our dogs when we had appointments. As some were only, and we were leaving at 6am, they'd have them overnight so we were honest about where we were going and why. Didn't tell anyone else though, apart from my best friend and here of course. 

Hope you are enjoying the festive season!


----------



## PGLady

well, slept on it now and am glad it's out in the open. Good to know people are rooting for us. We're much more likely to get the space we need this way too. Tbh with my history it's not exactly a surprise for anyone and now we don't need to pretend all is fine when it's not. We're crap liers anyway. Thanks for listening! 
Sambatiki glad you enjoyed indulging this Xmas, have to admit to a couple of sherbets myself, I'll miss those cocktails in the NY - bring it on!!


----------



## SophieBee

Hey all, hope everyone is well and had a good xmas!

It is difficult to know what to do about telling people- in the end we told quite a few. My immediate family (mum, dad, sister and their OH's) all know, plus a couple of close friends and some key people at work. The way we decided who to tell was that if we would have told them about an early days pregnancy then we were probably comfortable with them knowing about the IVF. The majority of those who know will be supportive, whatever the outcome. Hubby's family don't know though, which is a bit weird - but that was his decision (more to do with his relationship with them than not wanting to tell people I think). It felt right for me to tell the people I did - I think as long as you feel happy with the decision then it's the right one. The weight of expectation is hard though, I must admit - although I'm really only getting that from my dad, which is more about his terminal illness than anything else I think.

Anyway, how's it all going? Good to hear people enjoyed themselves over the festive period. It's hubby's birthday today and it felt quite sad just having a water in the restaurant, but all for a good cause. I did discover that I was also supposed to have stopped running whilst stimming (oops) but only managed to get out for a run a couple of times since I started and reckon I found out early enough to have not caused any damage. :dohh:

So other than all that, the stimming seems to be going well. Have done 5 days now and so far so good I think - no probs as far as I can tell anyway. Looking forward to the scan next week - feeling twinges, so hopefully it is doing what it's supposed to... I've got a slightly raised FSH level (10.1) so I'm on a high dose of the stimms (300iu) and there's a chance I won't respond, but as I say I'm feeling twinges so I reckon something's going on!

Catch you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Sophie, twinges are a good sign so fingers crossed that your ovaries and eggs are doing their thing!

Hope everyone else is ok! I am just waiting on the dr :witch: to show her face now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!! 

Im still waiting on the :witch: and starting to get a bit worried as I have now been sniffing for 13 days.... and nothing :shrug: Other than that all ok... getting some hot flushes and feeling rather :muaha: 

Sophie - All sounds good on your front and esp as youre getting some twinges!!! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for your next appointment xxx

PG - Glad you came to a decision that youre happy with and its always nice to know that you have people in RL truely rooting for you :hugs: Enjoy your last kiddie free NYE!!! :wohoo:

Trask - Hope that the cow bag arrives soon. 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the holidays xxx


----------



## PGLady

Hello ladies, good to see that things seem to be on track for everyone. Sophie it all sounds positive, hope you're sitting on lots of eggies. Sambatiki and Traskey, funny to be wanting the old bat to turn up - hope she comes soon so you can start part two. Hippie, not long now! Wallie, I hope you're ok?

I've just got a UTI, a bit annoying but the nurse at the unit didn't bat an eyelid. Been given antibiotics which can't hurt seeing as they're going to give them to me before collection anyway. Nothing's ever simple with me! Well that's sealed the deal for a booze-free Hogmanay. Seeing as my hangovers last for days and I start injections on 2nd it's just as well!

Going to plagiarise from Sambatiki - hope you all have a fantastic Hogmanay, the last child-free one for a long time. This is going to be our year! Hope next year brings you all peace and happiness (but not too much of the peace bit, babies can't half make a racket!). :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - Happy New Year!!

Just popping on to wish PGLady a massive GOOD LUCK with starting DR tomorrow and Hippie a massive GOOD LUCK with starting DR on Tuesday! :happydance:
Hope it goes well for you both - have you decided on when you'll do your injections?

Samba - any sign of the old bag yet? How is the whole DR process going for you - the hot flushes are weird aren't they?

Traskey & Wallie - hope you are both doing OK too... :hugs:

I've got my stim scan tomorrow, so quite excited about that. Really hoping that my ovaries are nice and ready - it certainly feels like things are happening. Will let you know what the news is tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed - this time next week I could be in the 2ww!


----------



## Traskey

PG lady, happy downregging today and Hippie for the day after :dance:

Sophie, good luck with your stimming scan today. Hope it's great news and you'll soon be triggering. 

Sambaand Wallie, hope all is going well with you. 

AFM, witch finally turned up late but she's here so now we wait until the 10th for the down reg scan.


----------



## PGLady

Good luck today Sophie, I hope it's good news :happydance: Good to hear you're back on track Traskey. Hippie, good luck tomorrow, it isn't that bad, promise!

Took my first DR injection today, was fine, not worth the sleepless night worrying about it! Had a bit of bleeding at the injection site, can I ask if that's normal?

:hugs: to everyone, hope you all enjoyed Hogmanay and are ready to go back to work :nope:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Finally had my AF... and its not been a pleasant experience :cry: Luckily it was ok for NYE but yesterday was horrid. Hey-ho... its all for a good cause. Just waiting it out now until the 10th :shock: which I thought was ages away... but it really isnt is it??!!! 

Sophie - Look forward to hearing your results and fingers crossed you'll be triggering soon!! :dust:

PG - Glad it all went well!!! :yipee: Hope someone can help about the bleed xxx 

Trask - 8 days to go!!!! :wohoo:

Hippie - Hope all goes well tomorrow

Wallie - Hope youre well xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi ladies

PGLady - I find I bleed occasionally after a jab, though more often than not I don't. I don't think it is an issue, but you can always give your clinic a quick call tomorrow to see what they say. Glad it went well other than that.

I'm afraid my day has not been so good. The scan only found 2 follicles (one on each ovary), which is a bit worrying. Poor response was always a danger as my FSH level is a little high and they put me on a strong dose of the stims to start with. They've now upped my dose to 450ui, which I think is the maximum, and I go back in on Wednesday for another scan.

It's a shame because when I went in for my first scan before all the treatment I had 11 follicles, so I was hoping for a few more. I guess we'll see what happens when I go back in on Wednesday, but feeling quite deflated by it to be honest. :cry:
I guess I just got myself too excited, so have been crushed by the weight of my own expectations. Bleurgh.

Oh well, will keep you posted anyway. xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:hugs: Im so sorry it didnt go as well as expected :hugs: I really hope that this push with some extra stimms will do the trick :hugs: Fingers crossed for a few more :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Lots of love and luck :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Oh Sophie:hugs: Please remember (and I know it's a cliche but it happens to be true), it really does only take one, and with a few extra stims you never know. You may be a quality over quantity girl, and there's nothing wrong with that. :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

:hugs: thanks guys - you are right of course, but it can be very easy to lose perspective in this whole process can't it? 

Right, I'm just going to cry it out today and get it out of my system and get my positive head on for Wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think thats a good plan hun xxx :hugs: 

Lots of follie growing :dust: xx


----------



## PGLady

SophieBee said:


> :hugs: thanks guys - you are right of course, but it can be very easy to lose perspective in this whole process can't it?
> 
> Right, I'm just going to cry it out today and get it out of my system and get my positive head on for Wednesday. :hugs:

Good idea, have a good wallow, tomorrow's another day :hugs: You will get through this xx


----------



## Traskey

Pglady. I would bleed a little on some of the injections. I found the Menopur stung when I injected but neither were too bad. If you bleed a lot, or every time you could call the clinic. 

Sophie, I'm sorry you only had two follies. I hope that the extra few days of stimming will help with sizing. Is it two in total,or just two the correct size?

Samba, sorry it's been a bad witch :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm sorry to hear that it wasn't the best of scans for you Sophee. I've now come to the point where I'm open minded for the worst to happen, then that way it won't hurt as much.

I think I was on 400 mui of menopur last cycle, the highest I thought, and I stimmed for around 12 days. Before that I was on a lower dose and it was gonal-f and I only stimmed for 9 days. They may just have to stim you for longer than others to get a decent amount of eggs.

Good luck to everyone else (sorry there are so many of us I've lost track already!).

I've been feeling pretty down, a mixture of a shit 2011 and can't believe I'm about to embark on IVF3 starting next Wednesday! Ho hum...


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, and a big HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all! I agree, 2012 will be the year of the baby, not the year of the needle! Also thanks for all your messages of encouragement. I had my down reg appointment this morning and it wasn't too bad, only that after all that I freaked out at having to look at the needle going in & turns out I'm not gonna be able to do it myself after all :wacko:
My poor hubby is now nurse in charge and he seems to be relishing the role. I'm just annoyed with myself about not being able to do it but I can't cope with looking at needles going in! Silly, but it's one of those things you just have to laugh about.
I'm on Buserelin 0.25 and due to go in for bloods on the 17th, when I'll be told when to start the stims (Gonal F, 225).
I've not yet beem given the dates for collection but I'm guessing it will be around the 1st week in February.
PG, sory to hear you had a bit of bleeding, I guess it just depends on how thin your skin is. I'm very lucky as I've got very thick skin (never bruise either!) but found the Buserelin to be SO itchy! I wanted to scratch so badly, but the nurse told me not to as it will only make it worse. Also got some redness but I guess that's nothing out of the ordinary :shrug:
Traskey, good luck with your scan on 10/01 x
Wallie, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down but really, I'm sure it's 3rd time lucky! Also don't ever apologise for feeling sorry for yourself, I think we're all perfectly within our rights to do that.
Same for Sophie: cry and shout it you need to honey, but yay about Wednesday, it REALLY is soon! :hugs:
Samba: as above: there seems to be a lot going on on the 10th for us lot, definitely a good omen :thumbup:. Good luck & keep us posted about how you get on.
Lots of :dust: to all xxx


----------



## PGLady

Wallie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that it wasn't the best of scans for you Sophee. I've now come to the point where I'm open minded for the worst to happen, then that way it won't hurt as much.
> 
> I think I was on 400 mui of menopur last cycle, the highest I thought, and I stimmed for around 12 days. Before that I was on a lower dose and it was gonal-f and I only stimmed for 9 days. They may just have to stim you for longer than others to get a decent amount of eggs.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else (sorry there are so many of us I've lost track already!).
> 
> I've been feeling pretty down, a mixture of a shit 2011 and can't believe I'm about to embark on IVF3 starting next Wednesday! Ho hum...

Hi Wallie, I guessed you weren't feeling too great as you've been a bit quiet. I hope you are able to hold on to a bit of hope, there is no reason that this one won't work. The horrible thing about statistics is that we could all roll a 6 first time, or it might take a few goes. So stay strong, you're in it so you might just win it! That's how I see it anyway, I'm hopeful (wouldn't be subjecting myself to this if I wasn't), but won't allow myself to get too excited until I see that blue line, if I see it. As for 2011, it's all gone now and 2012 is another story. :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

hippiehappy said:


> Hello all, and a big HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all! I agree, 2012 will be the year of the baby, not the year of the needle! Also thanks for all your messages of encouragement. I had my down reg appointment this morning and it wasn't too bad, only that after all that I freaked out at having to look at the needle going in & turns out I'm not gonna be able to do it myself after all :wacko:
> My poor hubby is now nurse in charge and he seems to be relishing the role. I'm just annoyed with myself about not being able to do it but I can't cope with looking at needles going in! Silly, but it's one of those things you just have to laugh about.
> I'm on Buserelin 0.25 and due to go in for bloods on the 17th, when I'll be told when to start the stims (Gonal F, 225).
> I've not yet beem given the dates for collection but I'm guessing it will be around the 1st week in February.
> PG, sory to hear you had a bit of bleeding, I guess it just depends on how thin your skin is. I'm very lucky as I've got very thick skin (never bruise either!) but found the Buserelin to be SO itchy! I wanted to scratch so badly, but the nurse told me not to as it will only make it worse. Also got some redness but I guess that's nothing out of the ordinary :shrug:
> Traskey, good luck with your scan on 10/01 x
> Wallie, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down but really, I'm sure it's 3rd time lucky! Also don't ever apologise for feeling sorry for yourself, I think we're all perfectly within our rights to do that.
> Same for Sophie: cry and shout it you need to honey, but yay about Wednesday, it REALLY is soon! :hugs:
> Samba: as above: there seems to be a lot going on on the 10th for us lot, definitely a good omen :thumbup:. Good luck & keep us posted about how you get on.
> Lots of :dust: to all xxx

Glad it went well today, and you're on your way :happydance: I agree that watching the needle go in is the most difficult bit, weird! Might be good to get your DH involved, mine just stays asleep while I fiddle about, I'm a bit jealous of him not having to wake up at 7.30 on the holidays to stab himself. I assumed collection would be right at the end of Jan or beginning of Feb, I suppose it depends how it goes with the stims. 

Good luck to everyone on 10th!


----------



## hippiehappy

I think I might have spoken too soon about it going ok, shortly after my last post I started feeling really faint and pukey.. Bleurgh!
Has anyone else feel sick after taking Buserelin? Just wondering if it's an initial thing or will I be throwing up for the next 4 weeks? 
I guess it's a good job I've been told to do it in the afternoon, at least hopefully this way I'll be able to cope with work! :help:
Hope everyone else is feeling better today and that those of you who are back in work are coping ok xx


----------



## PGLady

Hippie, I can't say that that's happened to me yet, but I've been able to go back to sleep afterwards so far. Hope work's ok and the sickness doesn't last. I'm back in tomorrow, getting the end of holiday blues!


----------



## PGLady

Just a quick one to wish you luck today Sophie.


----------



## SophieBee

Oooh, thanks for the good wishes everyone :hugs: So nervous about the scan today, am absolutely dreading it now. It's at 11.30 this morning, so I suppose at least I don't have to wait all day. Really, really hoping that some miracle has occurred and a few more follicles have started growing. We just get the one NHS round and not sure we can cover private costs, so this might be our only chance - it would be heartbreaking for it to end with a cancelled cycle :cry:

Right, pulling myself together. PMA PMA PMA!

One bonus is that I get a home working day out of it, which has taken the sting out of going back to work this week - I suppose I could have gone in after the scan, but I'm worried about it being more bad news and I was a bit of a wreck after the last one, so prob not the best plan to go in to work :wacko: I'm getting more Gonal-F delivered this afternoon now anyway, so that gives me a good excuse.

Hippie, I can't recall feeling sick after taking buserelin (I did get the itchy thing though). Hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## SophieBee

OK, so there was bad news and not so bad news.

There are still only two follicles and they are both still on the small side, so the decision has been taken to cancel the cycle :cry:
However, my PCT only counts a full cycle from egg collection, so starting again at this stage is still covered by the NHS - not really sure why, as blatantly the drugs are the expensive bit of the whole thing, but I'm not going to complain!

So I'm down-regging again from today and will go in for my scan on 18th January, when hopefully I'll start stimming again - this time with 450ui of Gonal-F. They can't make any promises that I'll respond any better to the higher dose, but I suppose it is a chance. If I don't respond to this then I guess we have a big decision to make.

Feeling less gloomy than I was on Monday, but pretty bummed out about it all. Ho hum - at least I'll have you guys as cycle buddies still! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I was going to say after your first post today if they do cancel it at this stage, you would be entitled to try again with the NHS.

I'm glad you're not too bummed. I think I would have cancelled it too if I only had two follicles. Oh well, best of luck for next try! :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Good luck for the next try Sophie! Not all bad news - we'll have our DR scans days apart, so you'll still have buddies here. :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Sophie, i'm so sorry that you didn't get more follies but I am really pleased that you can try again on an stronger dose on the NHS. You may get a better response next time, let's hope so :dust: 

I know you probably don't feel too great right now but i'm sending you :hugs:

Hippie, I didn't have Buserelin so can't help on the sickness. Sorry. 

Good luck to all of us on the 10th. One week to go :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Forgot to say, Wallie i'm sorry you are feeling so :( This journey is a tough one for sure.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Sophie, sorry to hear about the bad news bit but looking on the bright side, starting again will almost definitely give you a much better chance of a :bfp: than 2 follies only. Of course the extra time is not ideal but aren't we used to setbacks by now... I'm being sarky but also remindig you that you can take that, we're a tough old lot! :hugs:
You never know, you might even end up with frosties. I wasn't aware that the cycle only counts up to collection, I guess that really is good news. I'm only getting 2 NHS cycles and was scared of what would happen if the cycle got cancelled. When I say 'only' 2 I am of course not complaining as I'm well aware that if I lived 2 miles down the road I'd be getting none! :dohh:
Well more good news Sophie: your down reg scan will now be the day after mine and also close to PG so we might end up being very close bump buddies! :thumbup: 
Keep your chin up and lots of love, thinking about you & sending :dust: to all xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh forgot to say, the sickness seems to be gone so I guess all your good vibes seem to have done the trick, thank you so much! :happydance:
I'm now just feeling quite tired all the time and am sweating like crazy at night, but no mood swings so nothing I can't cope with xx


----------



## Wallie

I never had any side effects of the bureslin (spl) mine was administered by sniffing but I honestly had no side effects at all. And with the stims the only side effect was slight soreness but nothing at all to worry about at all.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies 

Sorry Ive been AWOL for a few days... :hugs:

Nothing really going on with me... AF is pretty much finished and Ive told work about the 'dentist' appointment on Tuesday next week. Wasnt feeling too nervous about it until.... i realised its NEXT WEEK that Im stimming OMFG!!! 

Sophie - Im so sorry to hear that youre cancelling this cycle but I REALLY do think that its for the best :hugs: :hugs: Ive got all crossed that this next cycle will be a HUGE eggy success. 

Wallie - Are you now D-regging? Hope its all going well xxx 

Hippie - Glad youre feeling better now... Im also a horrible sweaty mess at night time.

PG Lady - Hows the UTI? 

Sending lots of love and :hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## PGLady

Hi everyone, nothing to report here. Feeling a bit tired, but that's probably due to being back at work, I'm a lazy so and so. Was getting a bit worried that the buserelin wasn't working, so thanks for the no side effects reassurance Wallie. I suppose it's early days yet and I could be eating my words soon.

Thinking of you all, the next couple of weeks is going to be interesting! :flower:


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Tbh the really proper symptoms havent really started until recently :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

No, not started DR'ing yet, next Wednesday is all go for me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - Oooh special day for both of us :hugs: 

Hope everyone is OK... no news from me... still sniffing away waiting for Tuesday :argh:

Have a nice weekend ladies xxx


----------



## PGLady

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend. I'll be thinking of you next week Traskey, Sambatiki and Wallie :dust:


----------



## SunnyWorld

hippiehappy said:


> being in the UK and having to rely on the NHS, which though is a godsend, is by no means a quick solution...

I agree it's a long process with NHS... I had sooo many wasted appt's when results weren't back and once they didn't even know why i'd been given an appt!!! grrrrr


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello to all and happy week-end, hope you're all well. For me it appears that the Buserelin side effects have well and truly kicked in, I'm not sleeping well, always tired and worst of all, so snappy/ angry and tearful it's unreal... Just as I feared would happen. :cry: I can get it pretty bad with PMS alone so was totally dreading this. The prospect of this going on for another 3 weeks is NOT good, I wonder how I'm gonna be able to cope. Anyway, at least work keeps me busy during the week.
Sorry to have a moan, like I said, hope it's better news for the rest of you and that it'd flippin' better be worth it!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sunny - :hi: Are you joining us??? 

Hippie - Im sorry youre feeling rubbish :hugs: Are you also getting the hot sweats at night and the flushes through the day? Im feeling quite EMO... although I found once I had my withdrawl bleed by PMT did really improve.


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks for that Samba, I hope it does improve once withdrawal AF turns up! I've been waking up all sweaty at night and having mental dreams similar to what happened when I was on Fluoxetine (anti-depressants), but touch wood no sweats yet during the day. Only been injecting for 4 days though so I'm sure there's still a chance of that happening. I'd gladly swap the mood swings with sweats though! ](*,)
I'm just gonna try and take one day at the time and not do anything I don't want to do, which is only gonna put me in an even worse mood.

On a different note, I just wanted to thank everyone for being so great. I've tried a different forum which is moderated and this means that they only allow one thread for IVF/ ICSI for this period. This also means that it's so full of people they don't really need any more, I posted about 4 days ago and no one said a word to me, so you guys rock. Makes me really appreciate how great you all are. There you go, full on evidence of mood swings. Might go for a little cry now, LOL xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh and Sunny: yes go on join! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm sitting around waiting for my next drug delivery - not the most fun way to spend a Saturday morning, but there you go.

Hippie, so sorry to hear that the buserelin side effects have kicked in so badly for you. I got really tearful as well, and the exhaustion was unreal. I am getting a feeling that it is on its way back as well as I was so tired last night I went to bed at 9am (rock and roll!). As long as you know you can always come on here and moan and rant away to your heart's content :hugs:
Also, I know 3 weeks seems like a long time right now, but a couple of days into taking the stimms those symptoms will start to fade, honestly - and that is already just 2 weeks away. I hope time starts to go quickly for you. It will be worth it as well!

I'm on the look out for the :witch: again and hoping she shows her ugly mug before the 18th. I must admit that I am obsessing A LOT over the whole poor response thing, so I know that time is probably going to drag for me until I get to that first stim scan, which is probably at least 4 weeks away. Sigh. I keep replaying the conversation with the consultant before we started, when he said that people generally don't respond any better on a higher dose than 300ui of Gonal-F - but then I suppose they wouldn't try if it were totally hopeless. I dunno. I guess I'll just keep pumping my poor body full of hormones and hope that my ovaries remember to do what they are supposed to! :wacko:

Hope you all have a nice relaxing weekend. Lots of love and :hugs: and :dust: for next week for Wallie, Traskey and Samba - exciting week ahead for you guys!


----------



## SophieBee

9am? I went to bed at 9pm of course :haha:

Forgot to say welcome to Sunny :flower:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - I was on Fertility Friends for the Oxford but its NO way as friendly as it is here. We're VERY spoilt here with all the lovely people. :cloud9: I was also on Fluoxetine when my father passed away some years ago :hugs: :hugs: When I mentioned that the PMT had calmed down.... think I spoke to soon.... I have pretty much shouted at DH today for everything... and he's winding me up whatever he does :haha:

Sophie - God to know that the stimms help to lift the mood. Sending SUPER :hugs: it most be so hard not to worry about the results of the last stim :hugs: Once the drug man has delivered why not take yourself off and do something you enjoy.... OR go out and have a few drinks. 

OOoh I also forget to share with you my lucky Eggy IVF Mascot

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-14.jpg

Meet Derek Eggward Von Trapp Smythson!! xxx


----------



## Wallie

haha, that's brilliant!


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba: Derek Eggward Von Trapp Smythson is very cool! 
Sophie: thanks for letting me know that the stims take the edge off the side effects, that really is reassuring :thumbup:
I've been given all the drugs already including the trigger shot. Gonal F will be 225, is this what they normally start you on the first time, with a view to increase the dose if needed?

In other news, you'll all be very proud to hear that I've finally managed to stab myself just now for the very first time! :happydance: 
Yesterday evening the DH got a vein which drew blood & I've now got a bruise, so I thought what the heck, I couldn't possibly do worse myself, surely?
Also he seemed to be enjoying giving me the injection too much which was starting to freak me out slightly, haha.

Off for a curry now, hope you all have a good night xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - YAYYYY CONGRATS BRAVE GIRL!!!! :yipee: :yipee:

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend! 

Had my (fingers crossed) last drink for a very long time yesterday, so feeling a little bit headachy today :haha:


----------



## PGLady

Grrr, just wrote a long reply and my computer died!

:happydance: Hippie, well done! Your DH did what I did 1st time, but it got better from there. As far as stim meds are concerned, 1st time round it's an educated guess based on your estimated ovarian reserve, so it depends on you. I totally agree with you about the people on here, it's so good to have ppl to turn to who really understand. :hugs:

Samba, your mascot is aces! My DH is called Derek, so maybe he can be mine..

Sophie, this has really been a roller coaster for you, hasn't it. Hang on in there hon. This three weeks of dr seems to be going so slowly for me, I can't imagine how hard it must be for you. :flower: I'm surprised your consultant wasn't more supportive, you're not alone xx

:hi: sunny, welcome

Traskey and Wallie, hope things are ok with you

Not a lot to report from me. Still exhausted, beginning to think that's the drugs now, esp given the weird dreams I had last night. It all seems to be going so slowly, so I'm trying to stay busy, cleaning and generally sorting my s**t out. Staying sane is a constant battle, I seem to go from optimism to pessimism at the drop of a hat. Ruddy hormones! It will be worth it in the end (repeat ad infinitum..).

Enjoy your Sundays, try to do something nice :flower:


----------



## PGLady

Ps come on:witch: you old bat, give me, Sophie and Hippie a break!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sending you all witchy :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba, good luck with your DR bloods tomorrow! Lots of :dust: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Evening Ladies!!! 

YIKES!!!! Appointment tomorrow!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :shock: :argh: :rain: 

Feeling very mixed about tomorrow...... and it also feels like a REALLY long time until I know whether Im going to be a mother this year..... OMG!!! 

Hope everyone else is OK!!!

Trask - Hope to see you in the corridor tomorrow :dust: GOOD LUCK!!! 

Any signs of the witch for anyone???


----------



## SophieBee

:dust: GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Samba! :dust:

Hope the appt goes really well and you get the go ahead to start stimming :happydance:

No witchy signs for me yet - in fact I thought I detected some ewcm yesterday, which was a bit weird - could be from one of my two slow-growing follicles I suppose... Anyway, still some time before I start panicking :wacko:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## PGLady

Good luck tomorrow Samba and Trask, hope you get the go ahead for phase two and all is hunky dory :dust:

No sign of the old bag, will officially be late tomorrow. If it's common to be late on buserelin, why does a teeny part of me still secretly hope that I'm preggers even if that's so very unlikely (the RE gave us odds of one in a million ages ago). Stupid brain! At least there is actually some possibility of that this month :loopy: It's official, I'm finally becoming hormonal, oh dear!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - yes I think its VERY common to be a bit late.... wasn't I a little late in the end?? I cant remember :shrug: Hope that you get a visit very soon.... It seems like ages waiting for her to turn up! 

Sophie - EWCM.... whats that all about??? Hope you also get AF soon xxxx 

Im working late tomorrow to compensate for going in late so will update you all as soon as I can xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Good luck today Wallie. Any news Sambatiki and Traskey?
:dust:


----------



## Wallie

Thank you! First sniff done at 8am this morning, next due at 1:15pm! 

At least it's started but a long way off yet.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, so yeah, :witch: arrived this morning while I was in work, after having insane PMS and even proper period pains for days and boy don't I know that she's arrived now! People weren't joking when they said it would be a bad one, I had to ask my colleagues (all male, eek!) not to leave me alone at lunch time in case I fainted and every time I go to the loo it's like a Hammer Horror film!
I had to resort to taking some of the Codeine I had left over from when I had my lap. Not sure if I'm ok taking it but it was that or screaming the office down.

Something else that arrived this morning was my new niece, my sister's 2nd baby. I blame the full moon!
Not the most perfect time for that to happen but I'm feeling surprisingly ok about it. When my nephew was born I was in limbo and that clearly made it worse, I think part of me thinks it's ok cos I'm next!

Samba, any news? Wallie, yay about 1st sniff!
:dust: to all xx


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone, 

I'm sorry for being MIA for the last week, it's been a really hectic time at work and I've been doing crazy hours. It all calms down after tomorrow fortunately. 

Samba and Wallie, you were having updates today I believe? How are things going? I've successfully down regged so tonight we start the stimming injections.

Hippie, was it you that asked about it being late, or was that PGlady? My af was 3 days late and very heavy. That's a good sign from what they told me (the heavy) and late was usual. 

Oh, i've just seen Hippie got her witch. Come on witchy for PGlady and Sophie.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I forgot to update here yesterday :flower:

Im als all D-regged and ready for stabbing action tonight!!! :yipee: Feeling rather nervous about it, Im OK about the mixing... its just the actual stabbing and without DH here its abit :shock: BUT Im a lucky lady with a fellow BNB'er a 20 mins away if I get really freaked AND if REALLY necessary a friend of mine is a vet :haha: 

Trask - :yipee: :yipee: Great news hun!!

Hippie - Sorry about the witch shes awful isnt she!! But for me it was only actually one day of awfulness :hugs: Just think... its your last one for a VERY long time!

Wallie - YAYY for D-regging!!! Hope it flies by for you xxx

Hope everyone else is ok and hope to hear from you soon xxx


----------



## Wallie

Great news for your ladies. You'll be fine with the injections. I must be a sadist of something as I quite enjoyed it!

Must go. Yoga tonight!


----------



## hippiehappy

Ignore this, for some reason posted twice and can't delete :dohh:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey Traskey, it wasn't me whose :witch: is late, I was bang on time though I feel like I've been hit by a truck! But thanks for letting me know that it's a good sign, that cheered me up no end :cake: 
Treated myself to Chinese takeaway to cheer me up :winkwink:
Yay Samba! Like Wallie says, you'll be fine. I've been stabbing for D regs and at first doing it myself was not an option, now I hardly think about it! My stimming drugs are in a pen so probably even less scary than the Buserelin ones.
You're right, last :witch: in ages, for ALL of us! :hugs:

I've also realised that I'm now 2/3rds into down regging, wow it's gone SO quick, only 5 days to my blood test now then possibly start stimming all in less than a week :happydance:

:dust: and :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

JABBING ALL DONE!!! Was much easier than I thought it was going to be but these things often are.

Here is my mixing and stabbing in pictures from my journo if anyone is interested xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-j...eits-ivf-innit-journo-arrggghhhhhhh-2125.html

Wallie - Enjoy yoga! xxx 

Hippie - Yummers Chinese!! Have fun eating all the stuff you soon wont be able to have xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all

Good to hear all the good news! Congrats on starting the sniffing Wallie; congrats on successfully DR-ing Traskey and Samba; and congrats on the witch turning up Hippie! :hugs:

Still no sign for me, but to be honest I have no idea where I am in my cycle. My last AF was on 10th December, which would make me about a week late now, but of course I stimmed for 11 days between then and now and I don't know how much that will throw things out. They said I should have a bleed in these two weeks of down-regging again, so I guess I'll just see what happens. I don't get a blood test, just a scan, so I suppose they'll have a poke around and let me know what the score is next week.


----------



## PGLady

Wow, good news from everyone, yay! :happydance: It feels like the tempo has gone up a bit now.

:witch: still hasn't turned up, I have a couple of days off now as my folks are visiting, so maybe she'll visit me too!

Hippie, I hope you feel better really soon. You're being very good about your niece, not sure I could be so generous at the mo.

Samba - what are you mixing lady? I'll have a look at those photos. Hope you don't need the vet! I think I'll be on the Gonal pen, but not sure what I'm basing that on. 

Traskey, I hope work gets better soon, this is all so tiring anyway. 

:hi: Sophie, how are you getting on?

Wallie, glad you've started, let the countdown begin!

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Hope that the witch arrives soon so you can get an idea about what is going on in there :hugs:

PG - I have to mix the Menopur myself have you got a pen??


----------



## PGLady

Sorry Sophie, our posts crossed so I didn't see yours. I'm surprised the clinic isn't giving you more info, that must be difficult :flower:.

Sambatiki - I don't have my stim meds yet, but I think I'm on GonalF which is a pen. How is making them up going? I've heard good things about menopur.

In other news, :witch: has turned up, so I guess everything is going ok at the moment.


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

Just got my appt through today for my baseline scan, so it's on 3rd February. So just to keep sniffing until then.

I've previously been on both gonal-f and menopur. The gonal-f pen is so easy and the menopur is quite good fun when you get the hang of it. My OH liked mixing it up for me.


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - YAYYYY for the slag bag arriving!! Hope shes not too horrid to you xxx The menopur is fine to mix up... Ive got 600ui's per vile and Im only on 150ui's per day so will actually only have to mix it another 2 times. Its really easy... it feels soooo empowering jabbing yourself. 

Sophie - Roll on the 2nd Feb!!! :thumbup:

2nd jab all went well! Very headachy today, tired and irritable. Ive got my hot water bottle tonight to help the blood flow to my eggies!! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Traskey

This was in the Mail today. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-women-better-prospects-getting-pregnant.html

I was told I have a 7% better chance of success this time when we go for 2! It's worth fighting our corner.


----------



## SophieBee

Interesting article Traskey, thanks for posting - although I made the mistake of reading some of the ill-informed comments below which made me :growlmad: Mind you, that's my usual response from Daily Mail articles themselves, so to get as far as the comment section without swearing is almost a win :haha:

Still no :witch: but it looks like I started spotting today so she's on her way. I was a prolific spotter in my regular cycles though - often at least a week before AF arrived (never got to the bottom of that), so I don't know whether to expect a long wait or if last 5 weeks of various amounts of hormones will make a difference. We shall see anyway - it's a good sign, whatever.

Finding that I'm getting more in the way of hot flushes and night sweats this time - also really noticing palpitations, which I haven't had since my thyroid stuff got sorted in the summer. Headaches also making an unwelcome appearance. Still, it's not forever and hopefully the :witch: will arrive in time for the scan next week!

Have had a bit of a rotten week as well - they announced redundancies at work. Not my job thankfully, but my manager and quite a few colleagues are going to have to apply for their jobs. Very sad. So tonight I'm off for a night out at the movies with my sister. Bring on the weekend :happydance:

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Sophie, I couldn't agree more about the Daily Mail. I found myself shouting at some of the f-/kw-;s that commented there:dohh:. Sounds like an awful week for you, hope you have a relaxing weekend.

Well that article opened up the whole debate for us again. We were going to do a self funded cycle when we found out we had NHS funding, and for that we came to the compromise with our consultant that we'd have one 5day or 2, 3 days put back, depending on the quality. Not sure we can negotiate this time as it's NHS funded and their policy is one. It's difficult because I have half the chance of them implanting than others because of my tubes. But we don't want twins because of the risks to them, me and (a minor concern) my career (I have a friend with twins, no way she can work). So we're stuck between a rock and a hard place..:wacko:

:hugs: to everyone and have a good weekend xx


----------



## hippiehappy

PG, yay for :witch:!! :yipee:

Sophie, funnily enough I've had massive issues with spotting in the past too, for some reason it settled down by itself in the last 12 months. I even went to see a top notch gynae about it, definitely nothing to worry about but if anything it might be a sign that :witch: is lurking? Finger crossed!

Traskey thanks for the link, surely gives you some food for thought. I didn't read the comments btw! I have to agree with PG and Sophie re the Daily Mail, or Daily scum as my friends call it. Ok so 2 embryos being transferred = higher chances of a BFP. Wow whoever came up with that must be a genius! I hope they pay them well? :dohh:
I can see what they are saying about transferring 3 being by and large pointless, but let's not forget that people are very different! Some women might have specific issues with the lining of their womb or whatever, making it less likely for an implantation so perhaps a 3 or even 4 embryo transfer is their only chance? 
Personally I like to believe that most clinics are clued up enough to be able to make a judgement call in the best interest of their patients' specific circumstances. Our consultant made it clear that if there are ANY frosties they put only 1 in, if no frosties they transfer 2. I've also heard that many clinics transfer 2 frosties if available & if it comes to that. I would NOT be able to give up work for financial reasons so the thought of twins frightens the life out of me. I also have a some very concrete first hand examples of twin births that ended in tears, so given a choice I'd get 1 embryo transferred but then I am fully aware that I'm saying this because it's my first IVF and I'm pretty confident it will go well. If my circumstances were different I would most definitely have a different opinion.
What I'm trying to say is: I think it's important to listen to our consulants rather than getting brainwashed by the media or getting hung up on our own fears and what if's.

Anyway, you've no ideas how much of this post I've had to re-write to try and not get too political, haha!
The DM winds me up under normal circumstances, being Buserelined off my head doesn't help!!! Lol.

Samba, sorry about the side effects, come on girl not long now! :hugs:

I've got 3 more shots before by bloods to check whether I'm all down regged. Can't believe it's gone so quick already! Hope everyone feels the best they can and enjoy the week-end everybody! :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh and Sophie, so sorry about your work situation. I've had all that TWICE in the last 2 years. My job disappeared twice! I was lucky that my employer doesn't do compulsory redundancies and I eventually managed to land a job at the same pay grade, but the uncertaincy is horrible. Also many of my colleagues weren't as lucky as me and it's just not nice at all :nope:!
Hope it gets sorted out & things don't get too awful for you, last thing you need really! :hugs: xx


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies, I hope I didn't cause conflict with the article, I just thought i'd share as we'd been discussing the 1/2 issues. As for the comments that people made, it was exactly the same a few months ago when the 3 goes on the NHS issue came up again. I was just about to start my first IVF, it was all over the news and they were talking to people on the street about whether it should be allowed. Let's just say that it was obvious many people had never had a fertility issue in their lives and were horrendously ignorant! I got so riled up that DH made me turn the news off :haha: 

Anway, stabbing is going fine. Have a permanent headache, not matter how much I drink (and i'm drinking loads) as i'm so thirsty. It's all good though :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for the link Trask. I am someone who wants a 2 embie transfer so the article is really good, Ive also had a good look at the one at a time website. Recommended by a lady from here who is preggers with twins from a 2 embie transfer. Anyway... we all know that its a decision thats completely personnal. Obviously it depends on the day, the amount of embies and the embryologist :shrug: Who knows!! 

Trask - I am REALLY sympathising with you on the headaches :hugs: 

Sophie - Hope that the :witch: arrives properly for you in time :dust: I was made redundant last year.... its such a worrying time :hugs: Really pleased that youre not at risk... its not something you could do with right now :hugs:

Hippie - :haha: You put your point across very well! :thumbup: I dont think there is anyone here that would take things the wrong way. I hate it when you see threads that have completely spirraled out of control because someone doesnt understand that different people have different opinions. 

PG -Hope that the :witch: isnt misbehaving for you xxxx

Wallie - Hope all is well! xxx

AFM.... still getting rotten headaches that I cant seem to shift and I cant remember if I can take ibrubofen or not?? :help: 

Hope youre all enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all :flower:

Big fat no to ibuprofen I'm afraid Samba, it can mess with ovulation - I was told paracetamol is OK though. Sorry to hear you're still suffering with the headaches. I think it took about 3 days for things to start properly subsiding, so hopefully it will happen soon. :hugs:

Traskey - no conflict caused at all from my perspective (comment sections are full of stupid people with opinions no matter what news site I find!) - it was an interesting read and certainly worth thinking about. I'm 36 now, so I think my clinic will transfer two if they are good enough, but at this stage I'll be happy just to make it past egg collection :thumbup:
Glad to hear the stabbing is going well, but sorry to hear about the headaches. Hope they clear up soon.

Wallie - hope the sniffing is going well for you and that are managing to avoid the side effects again (lucky thing!). Hope that time flies between now and 3rd Feb :hugs:

PGLady and Hippie - big week for us next week! Fingers crossed that we'll all be given the go ahead to get on with the next bit! :happydance:

I think the :witch: is definitely on her way for me, so I'm just hoping she does her stuff before Wednesday afternoon so that I get the go ahead to start stimming again. I am so thoroughly fed up of injections now though. Oh and I've filled up my sharps bin (luckily I got another one with the second Gonal-F delivery). 

Thanks all for your kind words re my work situation as well. To be honest, I've been at my current place for a while (8 years this year) so redundancy would not be the end of the world. Big old load of stress though, so good to avoid it for now. Will be strange if my manager goes - I do not have a very easy relationship with him, but obviously wouldn't wish this on him. Mixed feelings! :wacko:

Right, we are treating ourselves to a chinese tonight at our local restaurant, so I'm going to get myself ready. Hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks for the advice re: the buprofen. I'll go and get some of the lovely hard to swallow horse sized paracetomols :haha:

Im really hoping that the :witch: arrives for you tomorrow.... not tonight want you to enjoy your chinese! I really dont envy you jabbing for all this time :hugs: 

Have fun tonight xxx


----------



## PGLady

Hi Traskey, no conflict at all, please don't worry. It's something we're all thinking about after all, and we're all grown ups. Sorry if I offended with my views on the Daily Mail, I'm a wishy washy liberal I'm afraid! :flower: As I was explaining it to my Mum today I realised this is the only chance we have to exert some control over the situation, so no wonder it's caused so much discussion. I suppose we just have to trust our docs and embryologists to do their best for us, as they are the experts. I have a tendency to be cynical that they'll just do their best for the stats (I work in the public sector too), but they have to report successes as well as twin pregnancy rates, right?

Sophie/ Wallie, I wonder if you have any tips on jabs being our resident experts :hugs:? I have such bad bruising I'm running out of places to do it and I'm worried about going to two per day next week if I get the go ahead. Obviously I'll have a word with the nurse next week, but I'm getting antsy as I can't go swimming any more for fear of the 'you're a junkie' looks as people see the state of my legs (do both thighs in rotation with tummy to try to make space).

Can't remember who's having the takeaway, sounds yum but I've just been out for afternoon tea and have overdosed on :cake:. Oops! :hugs: to everyone, enjoy your evenings xx


----------



## Wallie

I've only jabbed in my stomach and after 2xiui and 2xIVF I've only had one bruise.

I favour the right side of my stomach just below and right of my belly button. I squeeze the skin and put the needle in at 90 degree angle. Push the meds in and that's it.

Only thing that I get but very occassionally is a spot of blood, but that's nothing to worry about.

Hope you get on okay.


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - I've been reccomended not go swimming by the nurse when swimming or baths :grr: I think you can also jab in your thigh so might be worth an ask when you next go back :hugs: Ive not had any bruising yet... only from the 3 attempt blood test.

Wallie - :hi:

Right must dash.... injection number 4. xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

PG - I can't help, I've still got mega bruises on my thigh from my last stimming round! :haha: I decided to do the buserelin in my tummy and Gonal-F in my thighs to try not to put one spot under too much pressure, but my thighs did NOT like being jabbed. My tummy is OK for bruises, but I find that my injections sting more there, so I prefer the thigh, even though it leads to bruising. Hmmmm.:wacko:

Having said that, I'm switching my Gonal injection site to my tummy this time around, to see if it makes any difference (I know it shouldn't do, but you know how stupid brains work...)

I dunno about the swimming thing. I'm a runner, but I knocked it on the head during my last stims and have decided to stay off it for the time being, just to be in the safe side. I heard that swimming should be avoided after egg collection to avoid infection, but otherwise OK - but couldn't swear to it. I think there is a risk of twisting the ovaries if you do exercise once you start stimming, which is why I've knocked off the running for now. Really should lay off the :cake: now...


----------



## Traskey

My clinic says gentle exercise is ok but nothing that involves bounding around and no swimming/baths after transfer. I've not done any exercise I have to confess and am joyfully wasting this months gym membership :haha:

PG, i'm not offending by the DM comments, I don't read newspapers, i'm a news addict but someone I know gave me the link. 

Samba, no ibuprofen i'm afraid. Plain paracetomol only :( It does help though. 

Sophie, hope your witch comes soon! Enjoy your chinese.

Wallie, hope things are well with you. 

AFM, my ovaries are really starting to hurt, but this happened last time. Mine have to work harder and over stimulated last time so during stimming they tend to ache.


----------



## PGLady

Oh right, no exercise at all, better do as you say Sophie and knock the cake on the head :cry: I was a runner too until my back started giving me jip, I'm such an old lady! I think I'll stop seeing my osteopath soon too then. Thanks everyone for your advice, what would I do without you? :hugs:

Glad the stims seem to be working for you Traskey :happydance: although I hope it's not too painful. Is it weird being able to feel your ovaries, or were you able to anyway? Sorry if that's a weird question.

Thanks for the advice on jabs Sophie and Wallie :flower:. I read someone's post too late, but they said they did theirs to make a smile on their middle. I like that idea!

3 attempt blood test Sambatiki? Eek! Poor you! 

Hope the horrible headaches stop for you too Samba and Traskey.

:hi: Hippie


----------



## Traskey

PGLady said:


> Glad the stims seem to be working for you Traskey :happydance: although I hope it's not too painful. Is it weird being able to feel your ovaries, or were you able to anyway? Sorry if that's a weird question.

Hehe, no that's fine. It is a bit weird tbh. It's like somebody has kicked me in the privates. The pain is low and a continuous ache. Gets worse when my bladder is full. Some people don't feel it at all, others can feel it close to ec. I had 16 follies last time, which is not bad for an oldie but the result was that my ovaries ached for most of stimming as they were working so hard. I never used to feel them before, only just before ovulation. This is more intense, if that makes sense?


----------



## hippiehappy

Traskey said:


> Hi ladies, I hope I didn't cause conflict with the article, I just thought i'd share as we'd been discussing the 1/2 issues. As for the comments that people made, it was exactly the same a few months ago when the 3 goes on the NHS issue came up again. I was just about to start my first IVF, it was all over the news and they were talking to people on the street about whether it should be allowed. Let's just say that it was obvious many people had never had a fertility issue in their lives and were horrendously ignorant! I got so riled up that DH made me turn the news off :haha:

No offence/ conflict at all my dear, as far as I go, anything that causes a debate is GOOOOD! :winkwink:
I agree with PG as to being a big liberal, I guess my username kind of gave that away?
I once absolutely screamed at someone in work. She's the kind of b*#% (pardon my French) who had a baby and due to a severe lack of personality suddenly she is not interested in anything else now and this is all I'm ever talking about ever again. She really, REALLY made me lose it when she made a really ignorant flippant comment about getting pregnant and infertility. There were about 2 or 3 other colleagues in the room at the time and they were cringing like crazy! It felt really good to shut her up, even better that I was so horrible about it! This was around the time I was really struggling with not knowing what was wrong with us & why I wasn't getting pregnant. That phase lasted over 2 years by the way. Anyway, point is: ignorant idiots should NOT be given your time, especially not fascist ones, which is why I avoid Daily Mail readers like the plague! 
Oh and by the way, that silly moo just sent me a friend request on Facebook. If anything that just proves how thick she is. :haha:



SophieBee said:


> Hello all :flower:
> PGLady and Hippie - big week for us next week! Fingers crossed that we'll all be given the go ahead to get on with the next bit! :happydance:

Eeek and super excitement!!! I can't believe how quick these 2 weeks have gone by!!! :happydance::yipee:



SophieBee said:


> I think the :witch: is definitely on her way for me, so I'm just hoping she does her stuff before Wednesday afternoon so that I get the go ahead to start stimming again. I am so thoroughly fed up of injections now though. Oh and I've filled up my sharps bin (luckily I got another one with the second Gonal-F delivery).

Happy :witch: dance!!! :yipee:
I can't believe either you've been injecting for that long, poor you! I will definitely think of you if I start feeling sorry for myself for having to inject! :hugs:
Also extremely jealous of the Chinese meal. I had one of those really tasty but very unhealthy Sainsbury's ready made curries yesterday, and yeah, it was king prawns! Making the most of having all the delicious junk and foods I will not be allowed to eat soon.
Might have to squeeze in another couple of takeaways in the next week or so.

PG, I only got one bruise off injecting so far and that was the hubby! Bless him he was so proud of his doctor's duties, obviously they were taken away following that incident, LOL.

Also Sophie & all, thanks for the advice on Ibuprofen, I was told I could only take paracetamol too but not why. Having said that when the :witch: arrived I was so bad I asked the clinic if they'd let me take some codeine and they said ok until I start stimming.

Re: excercise I've heard it's a good idea to stay off it while stimming due to ovaries being enlarged it's not good to twist & squeeze them? I'm thinking mainly of yoga/ pilates which is more my bag. I guess swimming could result in infections. My friend used to manage leisure centres and her stories of what goes on in swimming pools put me off them big style. A word of advice, never EVER go in jacuzzi's in leisure centres. Yuck.

Hope you're all having a good week-end, :hugs: to all x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Hope youre all well! Gosh everyone was up late last night.... naughty naughty :haha:

Trask put a link in my journo about laughter so I thought I'd post the Youtube link I sent her here.

https://youtu.be/nGeKSiCQkPw

I expect many of you have already seen it but its sooo funny :haha:

So everyone has decided that we're all going to be couch potatoes for the next few weeks (ahemmm months :winkwink:) Im trying to be good so DH and I are off for a nice big walk later on today.

Hippie - There is always ONE isnt there. I used to work with a very ignorant woman at work that I used to want to slap on a daily basis. Luckily I know work in an environment where there is only very few women all of whom already have kids and have finished their families :wohoo: I think it makes up for the 4 pregnancies I had to watch at my previous job :thumbup:

Trask - How are you this morning?? 

Sophie - has the :witch: arrived properly?

PG - :hi: Hope youre OK 

AFM.... still have the headache.... :argh:


----------



## Traskey

Samba, Ahh the headache, doesn't go does it? I'm glad you found the link useful, if it could double our odds i'll take that! Loved that video, I hadn't see it before and it made me laugh. 

Hippie, i've never thought about the jacuzzi but now that you mention it :sick:

Sophie, hope the witch has turned up for you. 

Wallie, PG :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Morning all!

PG - the cake comment was aimed at me! I'm still eating as though I'm getting my daily run in and whilst I'm trying to get some good walks in at the weekend, I'm nothing like as active as usual. Too bad, cos I really like cake :cry: :haha:

In fact, it's such a gorgeous day I think I'll get myself out for a nice long walk today.

:witch: not in full flow yet unfortunately - I'm pretty much expecting that I won't get the go ahead on Wednesday, but it will only be a few more days to wait hopefully which is not so long in the scheme of things.

Hope everyone else is well this morning :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - I really really hope that the long walk does the trick and brings the witch on properly. xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Hope everything goes ok for you on Wed Sophie, you really deserve a break :flower:

My :witch: has buggered off after just two days of fairly full on action. No idea where that leaves me, I suppose I'll find out on Thursday.

Sambatiki, interesting you mentioned laughter, I'm starting to think about box sets for the 2ww. So far I'm going to re-watch Inbetweeners on 4od, Catterick, Pheonix Nights and Nighty Night. That makes me look like a right weirdo but there aren't many things that actually make me laugh properly. Anyone have any ideas for other videos (get me I'm so retro!)? Will probably have Zoolander on loop too. I think a good chuckle will do us the world of good.

There's no way I can just veg for the next couple of weeks, walking sounds like a good compromise, good idea. 

Can't believe it's the end of the weekend already, have a good week at work xx


----------



## Traskey

Oh yes, laughter after transfer had double the success rates. Got to be worth a shot. Samba and I are posting funnies on our journals, to get in practise early :rofl: 

Sophie, hope the witch has showed up. 

Samba, 4 days until your follicle scan :wohoo:

PG, 3 days until your down reg scan :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey ladies

Just checking in!!! 

Will share the funny I posted in Trasks journo for you 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KDQi0gMVg8

Its all really starting to happen for us all..... VERY EXCITING!!!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey all, just a quick one as I have to get up at 6 to go to my down reg blod test tomorrow... Eeek :happydance: fingers crossed.
Samba, cheers for the videos, so funny. The dog one especially, though that dude's flat is seriously messy!
Sophie, hope :witch: stops messing about, though I had period pain and spotting dor about 3 or 4 days before being hit properly, I guess it's the drugs? 
Everyone else: :flower: and good luck with this week's events! X


----------



## Traskey

Hippie, good luck with your down reg test tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

This is good (you've probably all seen it though)?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk


----------



## PGLady

Loving the You Tube links and now I have the music from monkey riding a pig in my head, just by association, thanks!! Interesting stats about laughter Traskey, nice to think of us all chuckling away in a week or two.

Good luck tomorrow Hippie, go team bnb :hugs: 

For the love of Pete I hope :witch: makes an appearance for you soon Sophie. Is it time for us to dance around waving tampons about yet, in an attempt to get her to show her face? I'm game if you are :haha:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, went for my scan this morning and something awkward happened which I thought I'd rant about/ share. There's a tiny waiting room in the IVF clinic and this woman came in WITH HER TWO CHILDREN! :growlmad:
One was a toddler of about 2 and a half, the other one a baby of 1 year-ish. I was quite furious & gave her a filthy look, she was not fussed in any way :nope:. The worst bit was that many who went to go into that waiting room after her froze in their tracks & did a U turn the second they saw that. The result was that by the time we left, most people waiting were sat or stood in the corridor. Even my DH who is very calm and unwilling to get wound up, acknowledged the incident, though he changed the subject very quickly to stop me going into a rage I suspect!
I have to admit that I did consider walking out of the waiting room but then I thought that'd be really immature, as would (probably) complaining to the nurses. After all, what can they do? I'm not sure it would be reasonable of the nurses to tell her not to bring the kids, but on the other hand am I being harsh thinking that she's being an insensitive b*#% by bringing them in the first place? After all, many women there could be having counselling or be facing a very likely scenario of a life without children, I'm not sure most people were ok with those children being there?
I don't always want to be the one who complains (and honestly, I usually am!), but am I right to be outraged by this woman's behaviour or am I being a fascist?
All I can think is WTF? Also I don't think I was the only one who felt like this seen the amount of people who preferred to wait in the corridor...?
What are your thoughts about this?

Anyway... Bloods results were ok but the clinic rang to say I can't start stimming till Saturday because they are too busy?! :nope:
Apparently they can't have everyone triggering & going for ER at the same time. Fair enough and I know it will come round soon enough, but yet another time where I have to sit around waiting for no reason in particular which is so frustrating. :growlmad:
The only 'good' news is I got a date for my 1st stimming blood test, which is Thursday 26th, and the 1st scan will be Sat 28th or Sun 29th. Fingers crossed that I'll be allowed to trigger soon after that. Looks like ER + ET will be early February.
Blood test on the 26th is at 7.30/8 am so I won't miss any work at all :yipee::shrug:
Anyway, the delay with stimming means I get an extra 4 days of jabbing Buserelin. Lucky me!! ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

Hope everyone else has had a better day. The network has been down all afternoon in work so it's been a boring day for me. Good luck for DR to PG and for follie scan to Samba!
Traskey, I've forgotten when yours is? Good luck with it too! :hugs:

Wallie, thanks for the baby panda video, seen it before but it's just superb :rofl:

Sophie, definite :witch: dance for you tonight!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Wallie

Hippy regarding the clinic, I was a bit put out too when I was at the IVF clinic and in the waiting room there have been peeps with kids or at least one. It's happened twice now. I wasn't ragging but I certainly didn't think it was appropriate one bit but I thought to myself it may be someone who has been in my position with it just not working and then it did and she's come back to see about her frosties being put back. She just didn't have a sitter :shrug:

But I can imagine with your discription others felt the same. Maybe with it being such a small waiting room it would have made the situation alot worse. :hugs:

Good news about dates but bummer you have to wait to stim. Never mind it will all come soon enough.


----------



## SophieBee

Woo hoo :happydance:
Great news hippie - so glad you get to start stimming at the weekend! Do you not have to continue with the buserelin at the same time as the Gonal-F? I have to do both once I start stimming - yay, two jabs every morning :huh:

And I don't think you were overreacting at all - it's a highly emotional environment, so not surprising. I think I'd have probably got a bit upset by the incident in the waiting room as well - it is certainly insensitive at least, and seems to me to show a total lack of awareness as to her surroundings. Having said that, Wallie makes a good point, but it's still pretty insenstitive.

I'm slightly jealous that you get a waiting room though. Pokey and scruffy corridor for me :haha:

I still have a very shy :witch: so we'll see what they say at the scan tomorrow. I had quite heavy and (sorry for tmi) quite clotty spotting, but it never developed into the bright red flow, so not sure whether or not to count it. Of course, as I didn't respond to the stims last time, it is possible that there wasn't much to shed... I'll try not to get my hopes up though. I just hope I'm not too delayed by it all.

I may need to take you all up on the offer of a dance :haha:

Hope everyone is well! Good luck to PG - hope you get the go ahead! :hugs: Will check back in tomorrow and let you know what they say.


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone. Good to see you got the go ahead Hippie, frustrating about the wait, but don't forget it's good news :happydance: Well I didn't realise how lucky we are in Edinburgh with our facilities, I'm ashamed to say I took it all for granted. We have a separate entrance and waiting room etc and are very well looked after, although maternity is just next door and I have to restrain myself when I walk past chain smoking pregnant mothers. It's such an emotional time, we should be treated sensitively, I don't think that's too much to ask. I hope you're ok Hippie, :hugs: One thing that life has taught me over the last few years is to try not to be too judgemental, everyone has a story, so I'd probably try to give that Mum the benefit of the doubt. It would hurt though.

Sophie, good luck tomorrow. I hope the next part of your treatment goes well and you get the go ahead to start stims. The last few weeks must have been hard :hugs:

Samba and Traskey, hope your scans go well and you are sitting on a pile of eggs! 

Hi to Wallie too :flower:

My DR scan is on Thurs am. I'm working late tomorrow and have a mad day on Thurs, so will catch up with you all later that day. Things really seem to be happening now!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Here's todays funny that I posted in Trask's journo. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4

PG- BEST OF LUCK FOR THURS!!! Although the nurse said to me that if youre getting the hot flushes, headaches and night sweats its all very promising :thumbup: I can bet you have D-Regged ok. 

Sophie - Fingers crossed for you tomorrow and hope that the TMI :witch: was enough for you. 

Hippie - I bet it was a little unsettling having the children around. But I doubt that she would be there without her having problems iygwim. But I do understand why some you would find it upsetting :hugs: BUMMER on being told to hold back :grr: When you stimm you will also have to carry on with the D-regging drugs, its a reduced amount as they don't want your body to release the eggs on their own iygwim. Glad that stimming on the saturday is going to be better for you workwise though. 

Trask & Wallie :wave: hope youre both ok!! 

AFM.... Bloods and scan on friday same as Trask. Feeling OK ovaries arent hurting like yesterday. Jab stung a little more than usual today but I think it was because I was abit hesitant about it. Tomorrow Im going to be doing my first 'in public' jabbing as I am out for a meal with the girls.... going to have to be a public loo job :haha: 

Here is a pic of my clinic..... We are extremely lucky as this is completely different to the hospital and is on a business park :thumbup:

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/WP_000223.jpg


----------



## Wallie

Ohh, flash clinic!


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all :flower:

Well, the scan was inconclusive. Womb lining was thin enough (under 5mm) and one ovary was definitely quiet, but the other had a large dominant follicle, much larger than they would usually like to see at this stage (how flaming typical is that I ask you?) There was a lot of :shrug: and :huh: and a lot of waiting in the pokey corridor for me, but they eventually decided to do a blood test to check my oestrogen levels.

I'll get a call tomorrow with the results. If the levels are high then I'll carry on with the buserelin for another week and go back in for a scan next week. If it is low then I'll get the go ahead to start stimming again. 

Keep those fingers crossed! Although I suppose it will only be another week to wait, and it is better to be properly ready. 

Samba, you have a very snazzy clinic - I was inspired to take some pics of mine. I decided that I don't mind it being tucked away in an old building away from the main hospital - this way I'm not bumping in to maternity patients at any point, so that is definitely a bonus. Wish it was a little bit less gloomy though...
 



Attached Files:







20120118_133111.jpg
File size: 187.4 KB
Views: 4









20120118_133449.jpg
File size: 127.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Bugger on not having a definitive answer today :grr: I must admit that a HUGE part of me wants you to get the :thumbup: tomorrow. Part of me is thinking that if you do another week it will make sure you're really ready iygwim. I know a week feels like a long time on this journey but I really want this to work for you. Hope ykwim :hugs:

Thanks for sharing the pics of your clinic its nice to see where you are xxxx

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, it's been busy in here! Sounds all good though. 

Sophie, i hope you get good news tomorrow.

Hippie, I'd have found the children in the clinic difficult too. I think most people would. Not that I am saying that secondary infertility is easy but it would have been better if she hadn't brought the children into the clinic. 

PG, good luck for Thursday.

Wallie, how are things with you? I love the sneezing panda video. 

Scan and bloods for me bright and early Friday morning :thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone, not much happening with me really. Just been sniffing now for a week and expect AF any day now.

I'm keeping up to date with postings and where everyone is. It is getting busy and exciting in here now for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## SophieBee

Just popping back to wish PGLady good luck for the DR scan tomorrow :dust: Hope it goes well and you'll be given the green light to start stims!

Nighty night all xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, just a quick one for me as I'm comatose and well past my bed time.
PG and Sophie fingers crossed for you both tomorrow! Also for Samba and Traskey on Friday, lots of :dust: 
Wallie :flower: and :witch: dance for you too.
Looks like the end of this week will be big for us all.
AFM yes I'm still on Buserelin till Saturday and then from Saturday I get two jabs instead of one lucky me! :wacko:
I'm becoming quite immune to the pain though, I find that pinching and pulling the skin VERY hard when the needle goes in really helps.

Night night x


----------



## PGLady

Hi Sophie, really rooting for you too. Hope it's good news from the blood test tomorrow, you deserve a break xx


----------



## SophieBee

Super quick one from me as I'm at work (naughty) and using the phone which always means typos! Got the call from the clinic and I'm good to go! Will be starting stims again on Saturday and my next scan is 30th Jan. Gosh I hope it works this time...

PG - hope today went well xx


----------



## Wallie

Great news Sophie.

My AF has started even if ever so slightly (my normal). 2 Weeks tomorrow I have baseline scan!


----------



## PGLady

Good news Sophie and Wallie :dust:

Good and bad from me, I'm afraid. My scan showed a thin lining (good) but still some fluid remaining (bad) :wacko: They said it could be remnants of AF because I'm still spotting, and that another week of DR won't hurt, not to worry it happens sometimes. Basically I have to go back next Wed for another scan to see if it's cleared up and I'm good to go. But I can't help worrying it's my damn hydros, the fluid in my tubes is draining into my uterus, it won't go and they'll cancel the cycle. :cry: I suppose if that happens at least they might actually discuss with me whether there is anything anyone can do about them, rather than dismissing it and saying there's nothing they can do (um I'd like to talk to a surgeon about that please). I have also been wondering if it's possible to separate EC and transfer by freezing any embies and putting them back when there's no fluid (all scans up to now have been fine). Ho hum. Plan of action is to have a good mope tonight and then spend the run up to next Wed distracting myself as there is nothing I can do. Hopefully it's a blip and everything else will be fine.

Anyway, enough about me, good luck tomorrow Traskey and Sambatiki - hope you can cheer me up with some good news! :flower:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,

Sophie - Great news you get to start on Saturday! :yipee: :yipee:

Hippie - Good luck for Saturday's stimming! :dust: :yipee:

Wallie - :yipee: Glad shes coming!!! 

PG - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for wednesday :dust: Sending lots of D-regging anti fluid :dust: your way.

Trask - Fingers crossed for you tomorrow xxxx

AFM.... none of my trousers fit... I have got sooooo fat and bloated. I've had to go out and buy a dress because non of my trousers fit anymore. Other than that... starting to feel a bit nervous about tomorrows scan and bloods. Hey-ho... appointment isnt until 12pm so will update as soon as I can xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi again

PG - sorry to hear about the fluid :hugs:. If it helps, there was a woman on one of the other threads (the November IVF one) who had OHSS so had egg collection and then froze her embies. She had FET in November and it worked and she's now about 12 weeks pregnant, so it's definitely an option. She's in the US and I think they have more control over stuff (comes at a price of course), but I can't believe they wouldn't consider that here.

Here's hoping it doesn't come to that anyway and you get the all clear to start stimming next week!

Samba - the bloating must be a good sign! Best of luck and :dust: for tomorrow's scan!

Same to you Traskey! Hope it goes well and that you have lots of lovely eggs ready for collection! :dust:

Hippie, we'll be stimming buddies now as I'll be starting on Saturday too! :happydance:

Wallie - hooray for the :witch: - just two more weeks to go!

I'm feeling nervously excited about starting stims again. Just hoping that it works this time. Thinking about taking the day of the scan off as leave in case it is bad news again - not sure I'd be much use at work if it is :cry:

Enough of that Sophie!! Right, positive brain on for the next week or so. I've got my hot water bottle primed and will make sure to drink lots of milk this time. Come on eggies - grow!


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie, that's great news about Saturday and yay for stimming buddies! :happydance:
PG, sorry to hear about the fluid, I'm sure it's just AF and that it will have cleared by next week :hugs::dust:
Samba and Traskey, fingers crossed for you both tomorrow, lots of eggy vibes :dust:
Wallie, :witch:-y yay!
:hugs: to all x


----------



## Traskey

Sophie, yay for starting stimming on Saturday :) Stay positive!

Wallie, yay for the :witch: starting to show her ugly face for you :thumbup:

PG, I really hope that the fluid goes quickly for you. I'm glad that the lining is looking good and hopefully you won't have to wait too long to get going. I know it seems like more waiting but i'm hoping it's for the best. 

Hippie, all the best to you for stimming Saturday :)

Samba, wishing you loads of :dust: for your scan tomorrow :happydance: I hope there's lots of nice fat juicy follies in there!

Thank you for all your good wishes. Early scan for us tomorrow and will post when I can :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies...

From my journo.... 

Sorry Ive not been on for so long. Appointment went OK... had silly nurse who insisted on having a go at taking my bloody herself. She had a go in the arm that I told her they couldnt get any out of then had a go in the other arm... after 4 goes she hit the jackpot but I wasnt so happy 

So I have 13 follies. 

On the right we have a 17, 9, 6, 3x 5 and 4. The nurse said that she thought that the 17 was probably a cyst as its so far ahead of the others. Im not worried about this though. 

On the left we have a 14, 12, 11,8, 6, 6 and 5. 

So DEFO no collection on Monday, I'll keep stimming over the weekend and then back to clinic at 10.50am. Hopefully we'll have some that have caught up with the others. 

I was feeling disappointed at not collecting on Monday I had got my hopes up but I think that it was VERY naive of me to think that I would have been. It does pose a small problem with work but I am going to go to the appointment as I am off anyway.... then I should have a better idea when collection will be. I'll then call into work and tell them that my Gynea appointment has been cancelled and I'm waiting on a cancellation... or something like that. I'll cancel my holiday on Tuesday and re-book accordingly.

Fingers crossed it all goes to plan. 

Had a lovely chat with Tansey and Trask who have put mind at ease. I was feeling pretty disappointed earlier but tbh until EC I dont really know what I will end up with. 

Thanks for all your support ladies I really appreciate it xxxx 


Trask - Thanks again for the chat was lovely to speak to you and REALLY hope we get our off our heads on sedation chat!! :haha:

Sophie and Hippie - Good luck for tomorrow and Sophie.... remember this is a different cycle..... Im sure this time it will be more successful! Esp when youve got a to-the-day cycle buddy xxx

PG - How are you feeling today?? Hope youre feeling more postive today xxx 

Wallie - :hi: hope all is well. 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Traskey

Samba, 13 follies is great :dance: So pleased for you. I'm hoping that we'll egg collect together and have a bizarre convo about marmite or something whilst out of it :rofl: 

How is everyone else today? It's the weekend :wohoo:

AFM : It's all looking good. I have 18 follicles so far with some little ones possible. She could see them when she pressed hard but said she wasn't going to worry about trying to measure them as it would be sore. 

Even better this time is that they are all much closer in size and more even. Last time I had some biggies, some medium and some stragglers. At the moment my biggest is 18 and I have a lot around the 10-13 mm size. 

So, I won't egg collect on Monday, they'd like more of them 15mm now to be 18mm on the day (as they keep growing). So i'll likely be back in Monday morning for a scan and collecting Tue/Wed/Thur. I'm thinking Thursday.


----------



## Wallie

It's good to keep stimming a bit longer, so you get mature eggs. First cycle my clinic triggered me too soon and I only got 6 eggs and 3 were immature. The 2nd cycle they stimmed me three days longer and I got 12 eggs! So even though you're disappointed now Samba, it's better now that after EC!

My AF has arrived and only 2 weeks today until baseline scan. Seems ages when write it down :dohh:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. I've twisted OH's arm to take me out for tea but I had to walk the dogs first!


----------



## Traskey

Yay Wallie, so pleased the :witch: has shown her face and you get to go out for dinner :happydance:


----------



## hippiehappy

PG, hope you're feeling better. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you for next week. This might put your mind at ease a bit, i got AF about 9 days ago and am still getting intermittent spotting so I rang the clinic and spoke to a nurse about it, she said that on Buserelin (or Bruce Ellerin as the DH calls it, LOL) it's very very common and it's nothig to worry about. Now seen as I got AF before you, this makes it very very likely that your unidentified fluid is the end of AF! Fingers crossed that you get the go ahead on Wednesday! :thumbup:

Samba I agree with Wallie re: longer stims = probably more mature eggs! Fingers crossed for you!

Traskey excellent news about follies and Wallie woo-hoo about :witch:! 2 weeks will go SO quickly. I keep thinking that I probably won't have EC before about 2 weeks today but that's fine, one thing at the time. 

Sophie good luck with stims tomorrow! I've never done the Gonal F but hear it's easy so hope I don't cock it up.

:dust: to all & enjoy the week-end xx


----------



## PGLady

Sorry for all the negativity yesterday ladies, I was just so worried that the one thing I might be able to do to alter my chances of success I haven't been assertive enough about. Anyway, today's another day and I've decided my new mantra is that it's not over until the fat lady sings. Thank you for your kind words, they really helped. Spotting's still there, so I guess it's probably just AF and I'm overreacting (I blame the hormones..) :winkwink: 

So pleased to hear such positive news from everyone :dust: to you all and a fabulous weekend xx


----------



## SophieBee

Morning everyone :flower:

Fantastic news on the follies Samba and Traskey - hoping that a few more days of stims gets them nice and fat for collection next week :dust:

Hooray for the :witch: Wallie! I hope the next two weeks fly by for you :hugs:

PG - glad you're feeling a little better, but don't worry about coming on here and venting your fears/frustrations etc. It's what we're all here for :hugs:

Hippie - good luck with the Gonal-F today! It's very easy indeed - just few extra things to remember:
- Don't forget to prime the pen before the first dose 
- Always hold the needle in for at least 10 seconds after you've fully depressed the plunger
- Don't do what I did this morning and stab yourself in the finger when removing the needle from the pen :dohh: 

My clinic didn't tell me about the second thing and so I didn't do this the first few jabs on my last go at this - am now wondering if I had accidentally been giving myself a slightly lower dose as a result and if this was any way related to my lack of response - I suppose it would only have been minuscule amounts, so probably not, but you never know... Anyway, live and learn!

So, I'm officially stimming again, which is good news. I did my first mammoth 450ui dose this morning and am taking your advice and treating it as a brand new cycle. I'll try not to get my hopes up for the scan, but I'm also going to try not to expect the worst as well. 

:dust: to us all!!

Have a great weekend ladies! I've got a bit of a baking bug this weekend and have already made some blueberry muffins for breakfast and am now looking at making some chocolate flapjacks. So much for laying off the :cake: :dohh:


----------



## PGLady

Sophie, all that baking is making me hungry! Hope your finger doesn't hurt too much - I have to swap needles on my buserelin before I inject it and I'm amazed I haven't done that yet (always do when I'm in the lab!). I'm going to take a leaf out of your book and be positive, although I might do what you said in the previous post and make it so I don't need to go in to work after my scan just in case, last Thursday was tough.

Hippie, I hope the stims went ok, I'm sure you won't cock it up, you surprised yourself with the Buserelin after all. There are plenty of vids on You Tube too if it helps. The Bruce Ellerin bit of your post made me laugh, one of my friends is a researcher in the field and managed to convince one of his lab-mates he'd met Bruce Ellerin once, they were mighty impressed! :dohh: 

Next week's going to be another big one - Samba and Traskey your egg collection sounds like it might turn into quite an occasion! You might as well enjoy the drugs while you're there.:haha: It's a pain about rescheduling work isn't it? It's for a good cause though, I hope they're understanding.

Wallie, it's good to hear that everything is as it should be, I hope the next couple of weeks goes quickly for you :hugs:

Well, I'm off to get my hair cut and drool in cake shop windows, bye for now xx


----------



## Wallie

I've had the baking bug today too. Made a banana cake or rather it's cooking now! Going to put chocolate all over it too.

Trying out my new slow cooker, so I'm making chilli. Takes 6 hours, so we'll be having teat at 8pm tonight :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Evening Ladies, 

Had a bit of a drama this morning when I wasnt sure if I had done my morning sniffer. Sounds odd but I do it at 6am and 6pm, at the weekend I go back to sleep. This morning I couldnt remember if I had done it or not :shrug: Rang the clinic and they have said to do 2 sniffs instead of one. Other than that all ok. 

Glad to hear that everyone is feeling more positive! There is plenty of time for sadness at the end.... BUT there wont be ANY sadness for any of us xxxx :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, just a quick one from me, did my first Gonal F jab about an hour and a half ago and I must say that pen is well confusing! I primed the needle OK after EVENTUALLY figuring out that there were about 263 caps that needed removing, but when I jabbed I thought that wasn't very much stuff going in? I also kept it in for a bit like you suggestes Sophie, but when I took it out I saw a mini drop still hanging on to the needle so I panicked and stabbed again but when I pushed down nothing was happening so that must have been it?! So basically today I went from 1 stab to 3. Oh well, better safe than sorry I guess. At least it wasn't my finger (ouch!).
I'm just a bit confused because the 'Bruce' (as I must call Buserelin from now on, lol) is LOADS compared to the Gonal F. I'm on a 225 dose, also I find it proper stinks of hospital!

Anyway, gonna go out to say hello to a friend who is having a birthay do tonight, will drive into town so I can use that as an excuse as to why I'm not drinking.

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to all x


----------



## Wallie

When you use the gonal-f you do sort of feel there's not much going in, so that's normal, don't worry.


----------



## donnas2012

Hi ladies, hope u dont mind me joining u, im currently doing my third ivf icsi cycle after 2 failed cycles in 2011 and 2010, hoping third time lucky !!?? i have no tubes due to ectopics x 3 and db has a low sperm count, i have 1 ds of 19 eek !! with first love, im 37 db 30 (toyboy lol) we have been together 5 years and ttc for 4 with him but have been ttc for a long time, this will be my final attempt unless i can get some frosties for fet i am nhs funded, i was on the long protocol with down regging day 21 with suprefact injections and am now on day 11 of stims i trigger tomorrow and have egg collection on tues, follie scan showed about 12 follies and lining of 7.6 on day 9 which is better then previous cycles on the same day the last was 5mm so im thining lining is maybe my issue as to why previous cycles failed ? i have had several mc,s over the years and 1 triploidy, i have been on menopur this time 225 and think maybe the lh which my level is pretty low 2.0 and f.s.h 6.4 has helped with the lining issue, last 2 cycles i was on gonal f, i will keep u all posted im hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embies if i can get enough decent eggs that fertilise? first cycle i got 7 6 fert 4 went to day 5 i tx bfn second 11 eggs used db frozen sperm and only 2 fert and tx day 2 again bfn we think the frozen sperm was why only 2 fert ? anyway good luck everyone heres hoping we all get our bfp,s !! :happydance:


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks Wallie, that's reassuring. After the gallons of Bruce, I couldn't help but think surely that can't be it? 
Samba oh dear I know what you mean, sometimes I'm like that during the day, never mind when I'm half asleep! Again, better safe than sorry xx


----------



## donnas2012

Wallie said:


> When you use the gonal-f you do sort of feel there's not much going in, so that's normal, don't worry.

Hi wallie, i see you are on your third cycle also, just wanted to wish u luck i no how it feels to have 2 failed cycles very frustrating ! we can support each other lets hope were both third time lucky hun its my last go at it if i dont get any frosties which i havent had with previous cycles be nice to try a frozen cycle if this 1 is a bfn fingers x,d.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello Donnas2012 welcome! :flower:
Sorry to hear that your journey has been so tough and so sorry about the MC's :cry:
Good luck with the trigger, hope they get lots of eggies this time. Will they be doing ICSI? Makes more sense with your OH having a low count?
My OH has azoospermia and had to have TESE, the :spermy: has been frozen since May and because of that we're getting ICSI, fingers crossed for you that this will really be 3rd time lucky :dust: x


----------



## donnas2012

hi hippiehappy also !! i see u started stimming tonight hun i preffered the gonal f as with the menopur u have to mix it yourself whereas the goal u just click click click lol i held mine in for 5 seconds as told by the unit the same with menopur and several times there has been a blob of liquid come out as i release the needle so dont panic the first 1 is always nervewracking and i used to panic about everything !! i dont now i just get on with it, will be stalking u and im sure u will have lots of lovely follies when u go for your scan good luck


----------



## donnas2012

hippiehappy said:


> Hello Donnas2012 welcome! :flower:
> Sorry to hear that your journey has been so tough and so sorry about the MC's :cry:
> Good luck with the trigger, hope they get lots of eggies this time. Will they be doing ICSI? Makes more sense with your OH having a low count?
> My OH has azoospermia and had to have TESE, the :spermy: has been frozen since May and because of that we're getting ICSI, fingers crossed for you that this will really be 3rd time lucky :dust: x

we posted at the same time lol ! thanks hun and yes will be doing icsi again rickys first count in 2010 was 2 million then months later 13 million at egg collection cant remember the motility etc will find out tuesday what sperm is at now hoping its alot better then last year anyway


----------



## hippiehappy

donnas2012 said:


> hi hippiehappy also !! i see u started stimming tonight hun i preffered the gonal f as with the menopur u have to mix it yourself whereas the goal u just click click click lol i held mine in for 5 seconds as told by the unit the same with menopur and several times there has been a blob of liquid come out as i release the needle so dont panic the first 1 is always nervewracking and i used to panic about everything !! i dont now i just get on with it, will be stalking u and im sure u will have lots of lovely follies when u go for your scan good luck

I really hope so! :hugs: I'm a first timer so all talk of follie size and lining measurements means very little to me I'm afraid. :shrug: . My clinic also tells me very little, they do bloods and don't give you results just say yeah fine, go ahead with this and that. So I've not really been able to obsess about anything even if I wanted to as half the time I've no idea what's going on, haha.
Again, good luck on Tuesday x


----------



## donnas2012

Wallie said:


> When you use the gonal-f you do sort of feel there's not much going in, so that's normal, don't worry.

just noticed we are both 37 also lol we have quite a bit in common with the 2 failed cycles as well im feeling this may be our year !! i so hope so im trying to think positive but its hard when u have been thru it twice before and it hasnt worked :growlmad::shrug:isnt it are u doing anything different this cycle to the last 2 or different meds ? menopur is only thing they have changed as they say it has been proven to produce better quality embies ?


----------



## donnas2012

hippiehappy said:


> donnas2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi hippiehappy also !! i see u started stimming tonight hun i preffered the gonal f as with the menopur u have to mix it yourself whereas the goal u just click click click lol i held mine in for 5 seconds as told by the unit the same with menopur and several times there has been a blob of liquid come out as i release the needle so dont panic the first 1 is always nervewracking and i used to panic about everything !! i dont now i just get on with it, will be stalking u and im sure u will have lots of lovely follies when u go for your scan good luck
> 
> I really hope so! :hugs: I'm a first timer so all talk of follie size and lining measurements means very little to me I'm afraid. :shrug: . My clinic also tells me very little, they do bloods and don't give you results just say yeah fine, go ahead with this and that. So I've not really been able to obsess about anything even if I wanted to as half the time I've no idea what's going on, haha.
> Again, good luck on Tuesday xClick to expand...

thats not a bad thing trust me hippie !! if your anything like me u will just analyse everything all your e2 levels etc and so on i didnt even bother asking them fri like i usually would then straight on the web seeing what they mean what they should be etc everybody is different and results all vary from 1 person to the next as 1 clininc to another my re tells me off lol says i need to stay away from google haha i feel alot calmer now then i did before i started stims was a wreck emotional moody erractic lol cant wait for tuesday now ivf is 1 long hurdle having to get thru 1 thing then another egg collection then fertilisation then how the embies are doing transfer etc then the dreaded tww thats the worst for me i think but with doing 2 failed cycles i no what to expect now and ive just learnt to take it 1 day at a time every cycle is different so im hoping this time i will get a bfp best thing is to not get stressed and relax as much as we can :winkwink:i will keep u posted xx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all

Welcome Donna :flower: - I hope the trigger and ec go well this week! Fingers crossed it's third time lucky for you :hugs:

Hippie, I totally agree about the hospital smell of the gonal-f pen! I suppose as I'm on the 450 dose it feels like a lot for me (12 clicks I think!) but it's only just a bit more than the buserelin now that I've increased the dose. I guess because the pen is so much bigger than the syringes I use for the buserelin it always feels like a lot to me, but it's all an illusion :wacko::haha:

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend! :happydance:


----------



## donnas2012

SophieBee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Welcome Donna :flower: - I hope the trigger and ec go well this week! Fingers crossed it's third time lucky for you :hugs:
> 
> Hippie, I totally agree about the hospital smell of the gonal-f pen! I suppose as I'm on the 450 dose it feels like a lot for me (12 clicks I think!) but it's only just a bit more than the buserelin now that I've increased the dose. I guess because the pen is so much bigger than the syringes I use for the buserelin it always feels like a lot to me, but it's all an illusion :wacko::haha:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a nice weekend! :happydance:

Hi sophiebee, thanku hun, omg the menopur stinks !! it smells clinical but is post menopausal ladies pee lol !! lovely im glad it dosent smell like it !! gags !! it does reek tho i dont remember the gonal f stinking like it.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!

Hope youve been enjoying the weekend!

Hippie - CONGRATS on your first stimming jab!!! Its not long to go now really! The whole stimming side goes soooo quickly. When is your first scan and bloods? 

Donna - Welcome and good luck!!! xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

donnas2012 said:


> Hi sophiebee, thanku hun, omg the menopur stinks !! it smells clinical but is post menopausal ladies pee lol !! lovely im glad it dosent smell like it !! gags !! it does reek tho i dont remember the gonal f stinking like it.

That made me LOL. I work for Adult Social Care looking after contracts for care and nursing homes, the smell in some of those homes is just :sick:
The Gonal F just stinks of antiseptic, not half as bad as the other thing :winkwink:





Sambatiki said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Hope youve been enjoying the weekend!
> 
> Hippie - CONGRATS on your first stimming jab!!! Its not long to go now really! The whole stimming side goes soooo quickly. When is your first scan and bloods?
> 
> Donna - Welcome and good luck!!! xxx

Thanks Samba. I really do hope it goes quick. I went out for breakkie with the DH this morning as he's been working over 90 hours per week in the last 2 weeks I have hardly seen him. While we were in the cafe I started feeling mega sorry for myself and getting tearful, must definitely be the drugs! I just started thinking how sh*t this all is and that I'm still going to have to stab myself TWICE for over a week, possibly two and it already feels like I have been doing it for an eternity!!! :cry:
I also started thinking of how I have tickets booked to go and see my sister in March, she had her 2nd baby on January 11th and lives abroad. The trip will be about a week or so after the TWW and what if it's a BFN, I might not be mentally able to go? It made me feel sooo sad! :help:
Anyway, it was an excellent excuse for some serious retail therapy. I haven't been on a shopping trip for months and had managed to stay away from the Xmas sales etc so got my nails done (which is a very VERY rare treat for me) and got some cd's, a t-shirt and a big fat Krispy Kreme donut.
Feeling miles better now! :happydance:

Hope you are all having a good week-end xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya sorry I haven't been on for ages there's lots going on I have my lap this Friday I'm ver scared the last one was awfull I will be in hospital for a few days but we got our paper work for the ivf :happydance: we will be at st Mary's too not sure how long it will be I'm going to post the paperwork back tomorrow I have to get the passport pics done I hope it will start before my 30th at the end of march,

Hippie :hugs::hugs: wow it really doesn't sound fun I just hope it works for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wallie

donnas2012 said:


> just noticed we are both 37 also lol we have quite a bit in common with the 2 failed cycles as well im feeling this may be our year !! i so hope so im trying to think positive but its hard when u have been thru it twice before and it hasnt worked :growlmad::shrug:isnt it are u doing anything different this cycle to the last 2 or different meds ? menopur is only thing they have changed as they say it has been proven to produce better quality embies ?

I sure am hoping it's going to work this time as I have high hopes!

I think I'll be on menopur again, same as my 2nd cycle. We got more eggs that time maybe with the change in drugs but they made me stim longer too. 

The only thing the FS mentioned is that she may take embies to blast and see what they do, maybe that'll make the difference this time.

It's funny you say you just get on with the jabbing now, so do I. I've not started that yet but certainly the sniffing, I keep forgetting, even though I've got a reminder on my phone that's got an alarm! My OH loves mixing it up too for me.

Anyway best of luck and keep us up to date on how you're getting on.:happydance:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello wana, wow lap for you on Friday, I will be keepimg everything crossed for you! Have you already got the proforma through and done the tests like the scan and the 25 bottles of bloods they do before you can start? It's the one where they test you for everything like HIV, Rubella antibodies, Hep B etc?
We got the tests done quickly, the only thing that took ages was getting the results which took about 10 weeks and only at that point did they think of letting me know that the scan was not clear and about the salpinges! :nope:.
Anyway, hope your lap goes ok, will be thinking about you :hugs:

Sophie, I did the same as you with the Gonal F today and stabbed myself in the thumb. That internal needle is really sneaky! :dohh:.
It wasn't half as bad as stitching my finger with the sewing machine or stapling it, of course I've done both!
Had to laugh when I did it, made me think of you, lol.

Hope everyone had a good week-end. Lots going on for everyone next week, I have my scan on Saturday so I suspect it will be another long week for me. :hugs: and :dust: to all x


----------



## wanabeamama

We haven't had the bloods done yet but with me having the lap on Friday don't know if I will need the lap and oh had a sa done a couple of weeks ago but we haven't had our first app at st Mary's yet omg 10 weeks why so long? :( I'm so impatient I will be ringing every day lol
I'm hoping that as my gyn said that because my endo is so severe he wants the ivf done ASAP after the lap so I hope he can push it for me the endo was back within 3 months after my last lap so time is precious,

Do you live near st Mary's ?


----------



## hippiehappy

I live about 20 mins away on the Salford side and work in town not far from Hulme so it's quite easy for me to get to. I think we were messed about like that because there was no urgency but your circumstances are clearly different so I'm sure they will push it through a lot quicker than they did with us. All I kept being told was well you're young :shrug: which was upsetting because it meant a lot of sittig around. About 3 years' worth in fact. Now if I'm lucky and I get pregnant after this cycle I will have my 1st baby just before my 33rd birthday so thank you very much NHS but I really don't think that's really THAT young??
Anyway, I'm getting myself worked up again. Like I said, clearly you have a reason why things need to happen much faster. I'm sure they wouldn't have made me wait 10 weeks for blood and scan results if I'd been 5 years older so I'm confident they will push you through quicker than that. Definitely get your surgeon/ consultant on them though! :hugs: xx


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone and welcome Donna :flower: Hope you had a good weekend.

Hippie I see you are also under the spell of cake this weekend, I'm glad the donut helped! I tried to make eclairs but they ended up looking like turds, oh dear!:haha: I think we all have times when it all catches up with us, it's hard enough without the jabs, the getting up early at the weekend to do it and the side effects, but it WILL be worth it :hugs:

Wannabe, I hope the lap goes well on Friday and the wait to IVF isn't too long for you. Have you go anything fun planned for those 10 weeks to help the time go by?

AFM (what does that stand for anyway?), still spotting. Will it ever go?! Only three days to go until I find out if all the stabbing's been worth it.. Busy planning a weekend away for the 2ww: a good distraction now and hopefully then too.

:wave: everyone else, hope you have a good week in store :dust:


----------



## hippiehappy

PGLady said:


> Hello everyone and welcome Donna :flower: Hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> Hippie I see you are also under the spell of cake this weekend, I'm glad the donut helped! I tried to make eclairs but they ended up looking like turds, oh dear!:haha: I think we all have times when it all catches up with us, it's hard enough without the jabs, the getting up early at the weekend to do it and the side effects, but it WILL be worth it :hugs:
> 
> Wannabe, I hope the lap goes well on Friday and the wait to IVF isn't too long for you. Have you go anything fun planned for those 10 weeks to help the time go by?
> 
> AFM (what does that stand for anyway?), still spotting. Will it ever go?! Only three days to go until I find out if all the stabbing's been worth it.. Busy planning a weekend away for the 2ww: a good distraction now and hopefully then too.
> 
> :wave: everyone else, hope you have a good week in store :dust:

The eclair bit made me howl with laughter! What is it with down regging that makes you sugar crazy anyway? I've been eating cake like it's going out of fashion!
My jabs are all at 6.30 in the evening, so luckily I've been able to have lie ins :thumbup:.
AFM= as for me.
The week-end break sounds like a perfect plan. Will have to see when ET will be an try and persuade the DH to have a whole week-end off work. That will be the hard bit!
Night all and hope next week is a good one xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooo how exciting hope it's a good week ahead :hugs:


----------



## donnas2012

Hi ladies,
just a quicky im panicking now as just done my ovitrelle trigger shot and when i released the needle there was a bit of liquid in the plunger which squirted out as i pulled it out i pushed it down ffs !! i swear i had plunger right down when injected it obviuosly not i should of put back in but it had already came out so now im in a state thinking it didnt all go in and eggs wont mature !! i spoke to soon have been really good not stressing and then this happens !! arghhhhhhhhhhhh !!! i should no better its my third time at it !! any ideas what i should do ?? not much i can do really is there :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## SophieBee

Hi Donna - I'm really sorry I have no idea about the ovitrelle trigger as I've never got that far in the process. I guess you should call your clinic as soon as they open - you can't be the only person this has happened to.

Hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Donna, 
Same as above really though I'd be tempted to say that chances are if it was just a tiny little bit you will probably be ok. After all they give the same dose to everybody to make sure even the person who needs more triggers, though that's not to say that everyone needs the same amount... If that makes sense?
Usually when a squirt comes out it looks like loads but it really isn't. I agree with Sophie about it being a good idea ringing the clinic but my feeling is they'll say it's no biggie. 
Let us know how you get on and good luck :hugs: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I feel like I don't understand anything I'm trying to keep up but I really don't get it :( maby when I start treatment I will lol


----------



## hippiehappy

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I feel like I don't understand anything I'm trying to keep up but I really don't get it :( maby when I start treatment I will lol

Don't worry I don't blame you :hugs: do you know how long it will be after your lap before :witch: arrives? It might be worth speaking to your surgeon to see whether you will be allowed to ring in straight away. You need to ring in on CD1 they will take your details and call you back within 72 hours though I always found that they called me back on the day. You will then have to go in within the next day or 2 for bloods and a scan and they will give you an appointment 3 weeks later when you get all the drugs and they show you how to inject. Have you been told whether you are on long or short protocol? If you need any clarifications feel free to DM me as I'm an expert in St Mary's now haha x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well my cycles are only 25days and af is due this Thursday so around 18th of feb but I'd be surprised if we had even gotten our first appointment throughby then I'm posting the forms back tonight as long as oh got his passport pic done like he promised lol
Thank you so much for your help I'm sure I will be bugging you a lot :haha::haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!

Back from appointment (and lunch and shopping :haha:)

We have now gone from 13 follies to 10.

Right Follie 
Today Last Friday
19 ------------- 17
13 ------------- 9
11 ------------- 6
8 ------------- 5
0 ------------ 5
0 ------------- 4

Left Follie 
Today Last Friday
17 ---------- 14
16 ---------- 12
14 ---------- 11
9 ---------- 8
7 ----------- 6
7 ------------ 6
0 ------------ 5

So I am having Egg collection on Friday at 8.30am. Last Menopur Tuesday night at 7.30pm, last sniff wednesday at 6pm and Ovitrelle at 9.30pm Wednesday. Thursday DRUG FREE!!! :yipee: Then nothing to eat after midnight Thursday.... lovely Voltarol (painkiller) suppository just before we leave on friday. 

Feeling rather sick now with nerves and excitement... I cant believe how close we are getting now!!!

Wanna - Got my fingers crossed for you :dust: Hope all goes well on Friday xxx

Donna - Hope all was OK with the Ovitrelle in the end :hugs: What time is your collection? 

Hippie - I understand what you mean about people saying your young. I am 30 and we waited 1 year for our NHS funded cycle. I honestly think that they should lower the youngest age. Sorry youre feeling so hormonal it does get better when stimming :hugs:

PG - Weekend away during the dreaded 2ww sounds like a plan to me :thumbup: I am busy trying to book myself up to keep myself busy xxx 

Wallie - Part of me wants to just take our embies to blasto.... I'd rather not suffer the 2ww iygwim. But a big part of me wants them back were they belong :shrug: its a real toughie!! Fingers crossed you get a amount to take them to blasto :dust:

Sophie - Hope youre well hun xxx

Trask - I'll wait to you update before I say anything xxxx 

Hope I havent missed anyone xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, it's been busy in here!

I will be collecting on Thursday at 11:30. Last Menopur tonight, last sniffs tomorrow and ovitrelle at 00:30 Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Drug free day Wednesday :dance:

They measured 14 follies for me today (4 have disappeared :shrug:)

8,9,12,14,14,15,16,17,17,18,18,19,23mm each. 

I'm hoping to get to blasto like last time but will just have to wait and see.

Samba, :wohoo: for egg collection Friday. They've come on nicely and still growing time left :D

Donna, welcome, hope you got some answers to the ovitrelle.

Wanna, hope you get to start soon.

PG, hope the spotting goes soon!

Hippie, weekend away sounds lush :)

Wallie, fingers crossed for blasties this time.


----------



## Sambatiki

^^^ YAYYYY ^^^^^ Cant wait to hear how many you got... so exciting :yipee:


----------



## Traskey

You too Sambarooney :thumbup: We'll be PUPO some time next week :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!! Im feeling a little :wacko::blush::happydance::shrug::sleep::nope::growlmad::img::brat::sad2::dance::shy::awww::rofl::yipee::hissy::friends::headspin::shhh::smug::help::saywhat::wohoo::argh:


----------



## Wallie

You two will be fine, it's the exciting time, enjoy it!!!


----------



## PGLady

Wahay, good news Samba and Traskey, what an exciting week!

In other news, the button came off my trousers at work today. Can't blame the hormones yet so it must be the cake!

:hugs: everyone xx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG Lady - OOoops on the button popping... honestly dresses are the way forward now :winkwink: I bought some tents... ahemm I mean dresses for work today as there is NO way I am getting my work trousers on now :haha:


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba and Traskey :yipee: that's amazing news! PUPO next week! Yay! I was saying to my DH that this time next week I will probably have my ET date, I'm about a week behind you guys! Exciting stuff.
PG I too was feeling dead uncomfortable in my work trousers today, I think it will be dresses for me too, though I too suspect it's the cake. Tried eating a dead healthy dinner today hope it deflates me a bit.
Wallie, Sophie, Donna and Wanabeamama :wave:xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I've found it a little easier over the last couple of days to eat healthier whilst stimming... and I also think Ive been more determined to give my body healthier things ready for my embie/s xxx


----------



## donnas2012

Sambatiki said:


> PG Lady - OOoops on the button popping... honestly dresses are the way forward now :winkwink: I bought some tents... ahemm I mean dresses for work today as there is NO way I am getting my work trousers on now :haha:

Hi sambatiki i see you are from oxfordshire so im assuming you are having treatment at oxford ? thats where im having treatment !! am up and getting ready for egg collection this morning!! having a breakdown as i injected suprefact same night as trigger and allthough im sure lauren the nurse told me to do this i think i may have got it wrong? im panicking now as to early to call them arghhhhhhh !! third cycle you,d think id bloody no the drill by now !! anyway just wanted to say hi and wish u luck with your cycle

hi everyone else i will post later and let u no how many eggies i have


----------



## donnas2012

hi again just to say i didnt bother ringing clinic about ovitrelle as i think its just me over reacting lol !! it was not alot just a bit at end of plunger i will mention to them this morning tho my ec is at 9.30 preying i get a good number of eggs and a good fert report tomorrow hate the next 24 hours waiting for that 9 am call from the embryologist !! anyway off to insert my voltarol suppositry nice !! :blush: lol


----------



## hippiehappy

Good luck Donna! Keeping everything crossed for you, I really hope you get plenty of eggies and a fab report xx :hugs:


----------



## donnas2012

hi ladies, just checking in to let u no i got 11 eggs same as last cycle so im happy but cautiously with only 2 fertilising last time, so now its the waiting game untill tomorrow when they call with my fert report fingers x,d also db,s sperm count wasnt great at 5 million with 25% motility or morphology ? cant remember as was dazed when they told me lol but he said thats absolutely fine as were doing icsi again and we only need 11 good sperm. now im really bloated and resting up drinking lots of water im not in any pain just uncomfatable they also said my lining looked lovely and thick and they will measure when we do transfer hoping i get 2 blasts but thats out of my hands going for a sleep now i will update tomorrow and let u all no :sleep: zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone :hi:

Donna - CONGRATS on 11 eggies!!! Cant believe youre also at the OFU... so is trask!!! :haha: Sending lots of luck for a good fertilization and blastos!!! xxx 

AFM - Last Menopur for me tonight!!!! :shock:

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Wallie

That's a really good number Donna. I hope the fertilization report is better than last time. Good luck.

Samba, enjoy your last Menopur injection. You'll miss them in the 2ww! 

I had a nightmare of a sore head last night, it was so sore I even started to feel sick. Took some paracetamol and must have soon dozed off. 

I had a dream where I couldn't remember if I got my bfp or not, so had to go looking for my hpt! I had also forgotten to tell you all on here that it worked. Weird dream...


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - Actually I think I will because whilst jabbing you feel very proactive iygwim. I truely hope that the :bfp: part of the dream comes true!!! :dust:


----------



## Wallie

I know, you will miss the jabbing, I wasn't joking. After ET there's nothing to do but wait! 

I hope the bfp part comes true too! I'll tell you all though :haha:


----------



## mazak

hya all i am a first timer to ivf i am currently taking suprecur 150mg nasil spray i take it 4 times a day and have been taking it for 2 weeks i went for scan on friday and they found 1 polyp which i had removed on monday im still taking nasal spray and going back to hospital tomorrow for scan.I will let u all no how it goes


----------



## PGLady

Well done Donna, excellent news, fingers crossed for the fert report :dust:

Samba - only one more jab to go, how exciting! Not long 'til you join the tww club.

Wallie I really hope your dream comes true - I'm really looking forward to reading that post. How is the head now? Hope you feel better :flower:

I'm going in for another scan tomorrow, fingers crossed that I get the go ahead for stims. I have a big meeting at work afterwards so it had better be good news!

Night night xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi Mazak, that's what I'm on and 4 times a day too. Shame about the polyp but hopefully tomorrow everything will be fine and you can start stimming!


----------



## PGLady

:hi: Mazak, welcome! I have a scan too tomorrow, let's hope it's good news and on to part two :dust:


----------



## mazak

thank you wallie and pg ladie and good luck for tomorrow, i still dont no much about the stims ? Ive got a terrible headacke and cant sleep


----------



## PGLady

Hi Mazak, I don't know much about stims yet either - they'll tell me all about it tomorrow. I think I'll have a GonalF pen, it's usually that or Menopur that you need to add water to before you inject. I'm sure they'll show you everything at the clinic tomorrow. I'm injecting Buserelin, so I'm not too worried about the stim injections - you shouldn't worry either, it's easy when you get the hang of it. Hope you get some sleep, maybe a paracetamol will help? :flower:


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - gosh it's been busy! And lots of exciting news as well :happydance:

Congrats on 11 eggs Donna! Hoping those :spermy: do their job and you have some lovely blasts for ET.

Hooray for the follies Samba & Traskey! Good luck for the last jabs :hugs:

Lorry loads full of :dust: to you all for this week!

PG - best of luck for the scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will be fine and you'll get the go ahead to start the stims. Will be thinking of you :hugs:

Wallie - sorry to hear you've been getting headaches, hope they clear up for you soon :hugs:

Hello and welcome Mazak! :flower:

Sorry if I've missed anyone - finding it hard to keep up now :haha:

Hippie - how are things going with my stim buddy? Hope all is good with you. I'm absolutely hating this week - my brain is doing loop-the-loop over everything. Started to think I was feeling twinges today, but I thought I could feel them last time and it all came to nothing, but it feels stronger than last time doesn't it, or is that just wishful thinking and actually I'm not feeling anything? Argh!! :wacko:

Feeling so sick at the thought that it isn't going to work again, but trying my hardest to be positive as well. I just know that the next 5 days are going to drag :nope:

Anyway, better get myself to bed - hopefully I'll be feeling a bit less :argh::saywhat::headspin: tomorrow!


----------



## hippiehappy

Mazak a big welcome :flower: don't worry about stims, it's a doddle. I'm on the Gonal F pen which is dead easy and doesn't hurt at all, I hear the Menopur burns a little but rumour has it it can help produce better eggies so I guess it's swings and roundabouts :hugs:

Donna woo-hoo for 11 :happydance: I'm sure this will be your 3rd time lucky, lots of :dust: can't wait to hear news from your report x

PG Lady good luck for tomorrow! I will keep everything crossed for you. Do you know if they will be willing to do a blood test if they are still unsure? I never even got a scan, just a blood test so surely that tells you whether you've DR'd properly or not? Sounds a bit unfair that they didn't want to touch the salpinges & now they are being funny about them :dohh:
Like I said, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Samba and Taskey, ER getting close! :happydance:

Wallie sorry to hear you're not feeling 100%, hope you feel better soon. 

Sophie have faith I'm sure the stim fairy is working her magic.

AFM, my belly is now twice the size it was last week, I had a good day today but yesterday I was dying with a headache. Been getting some twinges & feel insanely bloated. My face is like a pizza, I've not had cystic acne like this since I was 13. I'm very prone to acne though so was totally expecting it. Hopefully all good signs!
Got my blood test on Thursday and they will tell me what time to go in for my scan on Saturday. I very much doubt I will get the go ahead to trigger that soon, after all they said it can take up to 2 weeks and Saturday is only day 8 but it will be interesting to see whether anything is growing.

Night night all, we're almost halfway through this week already how exciting :yipee: x


----------



## Wallie

All sounding good for you HH. Day 8 of stims I would guess you'd get another scan before they decide what to do with you but you never know what's going on inside you until you get scanned. With your bloating maybe your eggies are quite big? best of luck though!

I'm feeling better, the headaches are a pain but must be the sniffing I'm doing and not eating properly.

I get bored drinking water and it tastes funny at work. I'm not into diluting juice either but then again at work I would have to use the funny tasting water. What do you girls drink whilst at work? Anything not too fattening would be great.


----------



## hippiehappy

I drink water, luckily we have nice water in Manchester and cooling machines in work. I've also been having a lot if milk in the last few days, it has the dual benefit of being full of protein plus it fills you up. Otherwise you could perhaps try a little bit of cordial with your water? I've been having some cranberry + raspberry juice too when I get sick of water, full of sugar I know but what the heck.
Night all x


----------



## donnas2012

hi ladies, just to let u no i have 5 fertilised out of the 11 tho all 11 were mature a bit low fert report but better then last year, they said they will check on the others later tho just in case they are slow growers? but for now its 5 im in for a day 3 transfer on fri but if fri morn i have 4 good quality they will do a 5 dt i hope this is the case ? they will let me no early fri morn, what will be will be hoping they all make it and i get a couple of frosties fingers x,d !! apparently my womb liing looks lovely and thick tho they didnt measure it and menopur produces better quality embies ? please let it work this time, i will keep u all updated as im not on here very much trying not to use internet so much as i stress myself out lol !!!


----------



## donnas2012

hi ladies, just to let u no i have 5 fertilised out of the 11 tho all 11 were mature a bit low fert report but better then last year, they said they will check on the others later tho just in case they are slow growers? but for now its 5 im in for a day 3 transfer on fri but if fri morn i have 4 good quality they will do a 5 dt i hope this is the case ? they will let me no early fri morn, what will be will be hoping they all make it and i get a couple of frosties fingers x,d !! apparently my womb liing looks lovely and thick tho they didnt measure it and menopur produces better quality embies ? please let it work this time, i will keep u all updated as im not on here very much trying not to use internet so much as i stress myself out lol !!!


----------



## hippiehappy

That's excellent Donna :happydance: 5 good ones is better than 10 bad ones! 
Fingers crossed that they all develop nicely and you get lots of blasts :hugs: x


----------



## mazak

hi ladies back from the hospital it was a bit weird thought i was going for a scan but they never gave me 1 just gave me my stims i have 2 inject every morning i am on menopur 225 each day i have to go back on tue for a scan.


----------



## Wallie

Great news Donna. Better have 5 than none (like I did first attempt)!! Good luck with this cycle!

Mazak, that is a bit weird but they must know what they're doing. Good luck with injecting!


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone!

Fantastic news Donna, so glad you have some good embryos, fingers crossed for the 5 day transfer.

Masak, it looks like we will be stim buddies, as my scan was fine this morning :happydance: My clinic uses lining thickness as the measure of downregulation instead of blood tests, but all was fine. Still a bit of fluid, but hopefully that will go and they counted 9 follicles plus a little one, so hopefully they'll all do the business for me. I'm starting on 225 Gonal F and have a new pen that doesn't need priming, which can only help me that early in the morning!

Sophie, Hippie and Wallie, hope you're ok and the time's going quickly for you :hugs:

Traskey and Samba, enjoy the trip and the very very best of luck for ec, hope you have a good clutch :flower: Let us know how it goes.

I'm off to address a haggis! Fare thee well xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Sooooo much to catch up on!!! 

Firstly welcome Mazak and BEST of Luck with the Stimming!!!! :dust:

Donna - CONGRATS on your 5 fertilized eggies!!! Wishing you loads of luck that you get to blasto and have some for snow babies :hugs: :dust: :dust:

PG - CONGRATS on Stimming!!!!! :yipee: :dust: Good Luck! xxxx HAPPY BURNS NIGHT xxxx

HH - Good luck tomorrow REALLY hope youve got loads of lovely fat follies! :dust:

Sophie - :hugs: Hope that the next 5 days fly by for all of us :hugs:

Trask - LOADS of luck for tomorrow xxxx

Wallie - Hope youre doing ok xxxx 

Hope I havent forgotten anyone.... if I have Im sorry! We're starting to get very busy in here now!!! :wohoo: 

AFM..... TRIGGER tonight!!! OMG!!!! Someone in my journo got preggers on the same cycle as me last year and she painted her toe nails orange (colour for fertility) and her DH painted his big toes.... so DH and I went for a Pedicure today and I got mine painted orange then I painted DH's when we got home. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-23-1.jpg

I am triggering 9.30pm tonight..... 1 hour to go.... :argh:


----------



## PGLady

Nice toes Samba, your DH is legend!


----------



## Wallie

Very good Samba. Hate to say it, it didn't work for me but I sure hope it works for you!
Good luck with trigger tonight!


----------



## SophieBee

Hello everyone! Lots of news again :happydance:

Congrats on the 5 fertilized eggs Donna! Really hoping you get some top notch embies for transfer! :dust:

Hooray for new stim buddies Mazak and PGLady!! Congrats on getting the go ahead to start stimming - sending you lots of follicle-growing :dust:

GOOD LUCK for the trigger tonight Samba and tomorrow Traskey - sending you lots of high quality egg making :dust:

Hippie - hope the blood test goes well tomorrow :hugs:

Wallie - glad your headaches are a little better. In terms of what I've been drinking, I tend to stick to water, but also have rooibos tea if I fancy something hot (man oh man I'm missing my coffee and tea) - we have quite a selection of herbal teas at work and I know the rooibos is a safe bet. 

AFM I'm still driving myself a bit mad but I don't want to drone on about it. I'm just going to have to accept that the next few days are going to be difficult and that I can't possibly know what is going on until the scan. Thankfully my boss has shown a rare moment of understanding and told me that I don't need to decide until Monday about going in to work - so if it is crappy news then I can let him know and take a half day of leave, rather than book a whole day now and end up possibly not needing it. Quite nice of him, but as I say it's a rare occasion so I shall make the most of it :haha:

Right, back to Masterchef! x


----------



## Traskey

Wow, busy busy busy in here!

Samba, loving the orange toes! Good luck with the trigger about now!

Donnas, yay another OFU :hi: So pleased you got 5 fertilised this time. :dust: for a day 5 transfer.

Wallie, sorry about the headaches. I suffer badly with them too. I can't stand water so have to have squash.

Sophie, I hope it all works out again. I know the worrying doesn't get any easier. Are they growing, how many eggs, how may fertilise, will they make it day 5 eeeeeeeeeeeek. 

Welcome Mazak

PG, enjoy that lovely haggis.

Hippie, good luck with your bloods tomorrow.

AFM egg collection tomorrow morning at 11:30 :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - :hugs: It must be so hard :hugs: ITS GOING TO WORK THIS TIME!!!! :hugs: We've got your PMA for you if youre finding it difficult xxxx 

Trask - Im so excited for you :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## SophieBee

Hello - the boss I was praising last night has left me in the lurch and I have to work really late tonight :growlmad:

Just wanted to pop on to say that I hope stuff went well for Traskey and Hippie today. Will catch up at some point over the weekend xx


----------



## PGLady

Hmm, bosses suck. I have had the worst day at work ever, and had to come home before I did something stupid. At least it wasn't the hormones making me cry, three of my colleagues were too! I could do without a super stressful job right now. Will you get the time back Sophie?

Hoping from some good news from Traskey and Hippie after today :flower:


----------



## Wallie

Looks like there have been a few of us with stressful days as ME TOO! People eh!


----------



## PGLady

Not you too Wallie :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

https://www.webmd.boots.com/fertility/news/20110224/fertility-treatment-stress-doesnt-affect-success phew!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, just a quick one from my phone. Bloods were fine, so I'm still on for the scan at 8.30 on Saturday morning :happydance:.
Hope all is well with everything, Samba and Traskey good luck!
Wanabeamama good luck with the lap tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## PGLady

Yay, good news Hippie :happydance:

Good luck tomorrow Samba, how exciting!

Wannabe, I hope things go well for you and that you make it to IVF as soon as possible :flower:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

Ive also not been home long from work... partly my own doing as I had loads to do and am off tomorrow. 

Hippie - GREAT news on the bloods! Good luck for Saturday xxx 

Trask - Hope youre recovering well.

Wanna - Hope all went well today xxx 

Hope everyone else is all good xxx :hugs:

AFM... feeling VERY nervous about tomorrow.... not looking forward to the bum bullet :sick: 

Will update here as soon as I can xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hippie. Yay for good news! 

Sorry about the stressy day for everyone :hugs:

12 eggs for me today. Good luck to Samba for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Well done you!!!! xxxx GOOD LUCK EGGIES!!! Which hand did they put your whatsit thingie in??


----------



## Traskey

The one on the right Samba. The anaesthetist is lovely there! I had him last time as well and he said, "I remember that face". Popped it in no trouble and then night night time :D Nothing to worry about at all :hugs: I said i've got a rotten cold and may snore so he said he promised not to tell anyone if I did :rofl:


----------



## xxclarexx

hii no i have also had a long wait on the NHS after having lap and dye, HSG and surgery to unblock my tubes i am now starting my 1st ivf cycle at liverpool womens hospital after 4 long yrs of ttc. i am due to start d/r on 16th feb :) so hopefully it will soon be ur turn good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxclarexx

hii no i have also had a long wait on the NHS after having lap and dye, HSG and surgery to unblock my tubes i am now starting my 1st ivf cycle at liverpool womens hospital after 4 long yrs of ttc. i am due to start d/r on 16th feb so hopefully it will soon be ur turn good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Traskey!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello Clare an welcome to this thread :hi: the 16th of Feb will come round soon enough. I was amazed how things started moving very quickly after years of waiting month after month just to get seen by anybody! Hope it goes well for you xx :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Fantastic news Traskey! Here's hoping for plenty of embies for transfer and keeping on ice! :dust:

Good Luck for today Samba! :dust: :dust:


----------



## donnas2012

Hi ladies, hope your all well, 

yay for 12 eggs traskey !! hope u have a great fert report today !! godd luck hun

welcome clare it will come around so quick hun honestly !! 

hope everyone else is doing good

afm the ofu rang this morning i still have all 5 !! dividing well so having a 5dt on sunday i have 1 slow grower but it may catch up they only needed 4 to meet day 5 criteria so im happy :happydance:

bad news is i forgot to take my prog pessary last night dont no how i could forget !!?? so got myself in a state :growlmad: they told me to take an extra 1 today, im a bit bummed today to be honest the embryologist i spoke to danielle told me that if i get good quality blasts they will only tx 1 !! which was never the plan i have spoken to the nurses and another embryologist about tx 2 and they all agreed if i get 2 then that would be the plan as i am 38 this year and have 2 failed cycles plus i had a single transfer of 1 blast my first cycle and it didnt work !! im so frustrated and now stressing about this its not fair any advice ladies ? i want the best possible chance obviously there is no guarentee its gonna work with 1 or 2 anyway !! im not keen on talking to danielle shes not very imformative dosent like to give u info about your embryo quality etc u have to push her and i think thats wrong shes a tad insensitive traskey have u had dealings with her ? she dosent let u get a word in i told her ultimately it should be my decision she didnt like that !! i dont want to piss her off to much she may go poke my embies !! i just think she has a bit of an attitude and would rather talk to someone else last year i had a lovely lady who was so nice and told me how everything wa going etc how many cells my embies had blah blah anyway rant over lol just feeling highly strung today and think i may ring the fu and speak to the nurse as this will bother me all weekend now and stressing is not good for my body i no :wacko: take care will check in later xx


----------



## donnas2012

samba good luck with egg collection today hun hope u get some lovely eggies look forward to your update later after uve have had a nice :sleep:


----------



## Traskey

Donnas, i've not spoken with Danielle. Last time I had Tracey and today it was Kate. If your cycle is EofE funded, it may be in the criteria you can only have one. Regardless though it's decided on the day so i'd talk to your transfer nurse and the embryologist on the day and fight your corner. Explain that you are aware of the risks of multiples if you really want more than one put back!


----------



## Traskey

Samba :hugs: Hope today went well.

AFM, Of the 12 eggs, 10 were injected and 9 have fertilised :wohoo: I have a Sunday transfer time and a Tuesday one and they will decide Sunday morning which it is to be!


----------



## donnas2012

Traskey said:


> Samba :hugs: Hope today went well.
> 
> AFM, Of the 12 eggs, 10 were injected and 9 have fertilised :wohoo: I have a Sunday transfer time and a Tuesday one and they will decide Sunday morning which it is to be!


yay !!! thats great trask !! hope u make it to blasto u have 4 more then i have so im sure u will !! if your day 3 will see u sunday morn at the ofu lol !!


----------



## donnas2012

Traskey said:


> Donnas, i've not spoken with Danielle. Last time I had Tracey and today it was Kate. If your cycle is EofE funded, it may be in the criteria you can only have one. Regardless though it's decided on the day so i'd talk to your transfer nurse and the embryologist on the day and fight your corner. Explain that you are aware of the risks of multiples if you really want more than one put back!


yes this is my third and final funded cycle she didnt mention that tho just that depends on the quality of the blasts yes i will deffo talk to them and be fighting my corner !! i am well aware of the risks of twins but im a believer in what will be will be but want to have the best chance i have at this last cycle so if it means having 2 put back to get 1 then so be it if i got 2 id be blessed !! if it dosent work i did my best.


----------



## donnas2012

trask are you funded if u dont mind me asking ?will you be going for single blast transfer if u do a 5dt ? have they said the same to u ?


----------



## Traskey

I'm allowed two as I am 40 this month and am having two put back this time. I have to say though that last time I was actively encouraged to just have one, which I did. It makes me a little sad when I see our friends across the pond being allowed 3 or 4! I was told that if I was likely to have multiples then I would have gotten pregnant in the first round of ICSI and so second time around it was less of an issue. I don't know if that helps you at all. 

I checked the EofE comissioning policy and it says one blasto if under 37 years of age. You are now over so should be able to at least ask for two. I tried to copy from the doc but it won't let me. It's point 3.2.3


----------



## Wallie

If you want two put back Donna, you should ask. Maybe it'll be easier to speak to them in person when you go back for transfer but it will be discussed. I would have two!


----------



## hippiehappy

Traskey woo-hoo for 9!!!! :happydance: that is super good news, hope they all make it and that you get lots of embies and frosties!

Donna, woo-hoo for your 5 still going strong. That is very promising, not long to go now! :happydance::thumbup:

Samba, how did it go? Hope you are feeling ok :hugs: sending you lots of :dust:.

PG and Mazak do you know when your scan will be?

Sophie, how is my stimming buddy? :flower: Your scan must be coming up, or was it today? Tried looking through the thread but couldn't find you mentioning it. Good luck for when it is or if it's been, I'm keeping everything crossed that it's good news this time! :hugs:

Wallie lots of :hugs: can't be long till you start stimming too! :happydance:

Clare :hi:

Wanabeamama, hope the lap went well today, been thinking about you. All downhill from now on! :hugs:


AFM, stimming scan at 8.30 tomorrow morning, eeeeekkkk!!!! :wacko::winkwink::muaha::headspin::yipee::loopy::fool::ninja::help:
I really hope it's good news but have begged the DH to come in case it isn't. I hear a lot of women can feel their ovaries and what not, I can't say I can feel them but I definitely get a few twitches during the day, I feel very uncomfortable if I bend over and squash my belly. Also I've had a pretty sore lower back all day and my smear has changed so hope it's all good.
Will update as soon as I know. Have a great Friday night everybody!

:bunny:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!

Trask - CONGRAT on your 9!!! Really pleased!

Donna - Sorry youre not happy with the embyologist, Im sure when it comes to the day you'll be able to fight your corner. xxxx 

AFM - We got 6 eggies! Not as many as I would have liked.... but trying to look on the brightside.... I only need one to implant! The full details are here https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-j...elieveits-ivf-innit-egg-hunt-friday-2167.html 

Hope everyone is well xxxx Its getting all very exciting in here!!!

Claire - :wave: Look forward to following your journey! xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - Dont worry about not feeling awful.... I only had the odd day feeling funny but was mainly twinges :hugs: Best of luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## hippiehappy

6 is great Samba, so happy for you!!! :happydance: hope they all fertilise but if not, I'm sure your baby is in one of them!
Lots of fertilisation :dust: xx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi ladies!!

WOO-HOO!! Congrats on 9 fertilised eggies Traskey! Fantastic news :happydance: AND congrats to Samba on 6 eggies collected!! :dance: 

This is all very good news. Mega bucket loads more :dust: to you both for healthy top notch quality embies and some extra :dust: sprinkles to donna to keep those five going strong!

Hippie - good luck for the scan tomorrow! Mine isn't until Monday morning, so I've got a long old weekend to wait :wacko:
I've been worrying a bit because I'm not really feeling particularly bloated, although I found myself waking up last night if I rolled on to sleep on my stomach. Not put on any weight or anything though. Am getting crampy twinges quite a bit, sort of how I feel before AF, but I can't work out if I'm just being hypersensitive/hopeful and looking out for anything I can. I dunno :shrug: Just trying to maintain my sanity, so I'm doing lots of nice things this weekend to calm me (haircut, meal out, bit of baking). I really miss running - a good long run would have sorted my head right out. Oh well, it'll have to be cake instead :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well.

PG & Masak, how are the stims going? All OK?

Wallie - hope the time is not dragging its heels too much for you :hugs:

Welcome clare - nice to have you join us :flower:

Wannabeamama - hope all went well today :hugs:

Have a lovely weekend everyone - I'm sure I'll be on here lots for more exciting updates :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Honestly I got bloated and I had the odd day of being uncomfortable with twinges but in the main I felt good. So pleased try not to use this as an indication :hugs: Really pleased youve got a busy weekend to keep yourself occupied AND looking sexy!!! xxxx Looking forward to Monday hun Ive got all crossed for us all in here.... and still got my orange toe nails :thumbup: Youre going to do it this time!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Traskey

Hippie, good luck for your scan tomorrow :dance: and Sophie, good luck for yours on Monday :dance: 

Samba, congratulations on 6 fabulous eggies :wohoo: Good luck for tomorrow's fertilisation report :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

AAArgh, just wrote an epic and my computer ate it!!

Basically, it was: great news Traskey, Donna and Samba; fingers crossed Hippie; I feel you Sophie and hello Wallie, Wannabe, Mazak and Claire.

Story of my life - had the most epic week at work, now my boss isn't my boss anymore and I have to go through the whole telling my manager about IVF, agreeing time off etc. again. Plus the bloke managing me now is a tool.

As far as treatment is concerned, bugger all happening here except terrible flatulence :blush:, but I'll take that if it works!


----------



## Wallie

I never told my old boss, never felt it was his right to know. However I have told my current one. I know he'll be discreet.


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - My work doesnt know either I had time off for a gynea procedure - If you have a nice doc you can always get them to do you a sick note if needed. :hugs: If you dont feel comfortable telling them, then you dont have too. Have you got any holidays left?


----------



## PGLady

No I don't think I'll tell this boss. It will either be self-certified sick leave or annual leave for me.

How are you feeling Wallie? Are the headaches any better?


----------



## PGLady

Samba our posts crossed - fantastic news today, so excited for you!


----------



## Wallie

Headaches have been less, so acupuncture, I think has helped me sort that out. I've upped my intake of liquids too. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad youre feeling better Wallie xxxx


----------



## PGLady

That's good Wallie. I'll give you a wave tomorrow on my way from Edinburgh to Aberdeen! Just hope I don't get stuck there in the snow so I'm taking waay too many drugs for a weekend.


----------



## donnas2012

Morning lovelies !! 

Samba well done on 6 eggs hun thats more then alot of women get and its quality not quantity it only takes 1 !! good luck with fert report this morning i hope all 6 fertilise for u i only got 5 fert and still have all 5 i feel lucky really. 

hello to everyone else hope your all well.
warning long post !! 
afm 
well i ended up losing my rag yesterday and having a breakdown !! i spoke to my lovely nurse bridget who is so lovely trask samba have u had the pleasure of seeing her ? she told me i would get to tx 2 as nearly 38 and 2 bfn cycles and 1 of them bieng a set 5 day blast tx then the embryologist rang me and set me off again saying basically it depends on the day the quality blah blah i said ultimately it should be my decision i no the risks its my final cycle we dont no the quality of my eggs and there is no guarentee it will work anyway !! she spoke down to me was abrupt would not let me get a word in and was damn right insensitive i was fuming !! i said im not discussing this with u anymore your rude and hung up, i then rang bridgette who rang me back and told me i would be getting 2 that she had just spoke to karen turner the lab manager and she looked at my file and said donna will get 2 !! so all that and me stressing and getting myself upset was totally unneccesary!! bridgette told me i was right with everything i said and that enda mcviegh will be doing my tx and he would put 2 back if of course i still have 2 by tomorrow ?? i so hope i dont have caroline or danielle at my transfer both of them are so arrogant in my job i meet alot of rude arrogant people but never has anyone ever got to me how they did yest !! im a peoples person and i treat people with respect if im in the worng i will put my hands up and apologise but i will not back down on this 1 this is my life my body and should be my decision !! them 2 dont like to put your mind at rest at all they just want to get off the phone and give u the least amount of info they can !! i understand they are busy but ffs have a bit of compassion is all im asking, if this works for me i doubt i will ever go back there for follow up scans etc i will go private i feel very upset about yesterday there was no need for any of it caroline rang me back to say the same as what danielle had said yest morn after bridgette had spoke to them about me bieng upset she spoke to me like i was a kid !! i said to her im probably older then u are i have a 19 year old son dont talk to me like im an idiot !! i cant tolerate rude people and and i feel they are my embies i have the right to no how they are doing how many cells etc last year and year before they told me everything i needed to no and it helped alot sorry girls i just need to vent this is my third and final cycle im anxious u would think they,d of just said we will see you sunday and talk to u then its not up for discussion as far as im concerned i was pressured into tx 1 the first time i dont want to do that again they said it only gives u a 2% chance of it working with having 2 put back well fine at least its 2% more of a chance then !! its unlikely id get twins with having a negative single blast cycle the 1st time i just want the best chance so at least ive tried my best im actually dreading going in tomorrow after yest i feel awkward and thats not fair for me to feel this way samba trask i hope u dont have this issue with them i fit the criteria for 2 also but they were basically saying if i have a good quality blast they would only want to put 1 back if not so good then yes it would be 2 i said no i want 2 watever they grade !! arghhhhh:growlmad: its so frustrating i no im gonna get pressured again tomorrow thats what they do and they shouldnt do it i no the risks i accept them i will update u all tomorrow when home from transfer sorry for the essay just needed to get it out i hope u all understand just feel i should be excited right now about having my embies put back and instead im feeling upset and awkward about tomorrow so nervous so glad my best friend is coming with me she was here yest when they rang and saw the state i was in and how i was spoken to and was totally disgusted ! ricky would end up agreeing with everything they say he isnt like me wont fight our corner !! useless man lol !!! he wont say nothing at the moment tho he no,s better then that !! never mess with a woman who,s full of hormones and the progesterone is just vile !! i forgot to take one thurs night was beside myself yest but bridget said to just take an extra 1 in the day i so hope i havent upset my womb lining ?? stressing about that as well ive had such a bad time lately recently lost my dear old nan and i really miss her i hope shes looking down on me tomorrow !! and gives me the strength i will need if this turns out to be a bfn again hoping its third time lucky ??? everything else seems to have gone great really im so thankful i got to 5 day lets see what tomorrow brings as i no only to well things can change its day by day welcome to the world of ivf !! anyway 
take care all and have a great weekend.
donna
xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

AARGH just typed a massive post and the computer ate it like PG's!! :growlmad:

PG tell me about the wind. This morning we were woken up by the 'bum alarm' again- usually it's the DH (dirty b******) but today it was me :blush: so embarrassing, obviously I blame the drugs, hahaha:haha:
Sorry all for lowering the tone, blame PG she started it :kiss:

Anyway, AFM: just back from the scan and thought I would update. This is my 8th day of stims and it looks like I have 10 follies all between 10 and 15 mm in size. They said I will need to go back for a further scan on Monday morning and they are hoping that they will all be about 17 mm but they would get a doc to look at the report and if my dose needs increasing they will give me a ring. That also means that I will get a blood test before 8.30 as well as a scan on Monday.
They said that if they are happy with quantity and size on Monday I might be looking at collection on Wednesday.

Does anybody know, is 10 between 10 and 15 mm any good? I was really hoping for a bit more at this stage but the nurse seemed quite positive.

Re: telling bosses, I have had to tell mine and keep him up to date with what is happening because I changed my job at the beginning of October and where I work now they are strict with sickness and taking time off for doc's and hospital appointments. Basically of course you can attend them but in your own time and I have to clock out and make up the time later! :nope:
My old (female single mother) boss was a lot more sympathetic but this boss is ok really, I think he can be a little awkward because he is a man, he had his kid as an accident when he was 17 or 18, but really when I said that it might not work he told me 'don't worry it WILL work' which is nice.
I haven't told anybody else the exact dates of what is going on and when except for here of course, I just don't want to have to explain if it doesn't work.

Donna, I read your post, don't worry about it being long, you are allowed to rant as much as you want on here :hugs: I too write long posts, so I also enjoy reading long ones.
I think you are also PERFECTLY within your right to be :growlmad: about the silly moo's and if I were you I would definitely make a complaint to PALS. That is no way to treat someone who is going through a time so stressful and emotional those people can't even comprehend it. Most people will never even have to deal with this much stress in their whole lives! I had to complain to PALS a few years ago when I was first referred to a gynae after failing at getting pregnant, when this all started. The hospital cancelled my appointment 6 times, 5 of which they gave me no reason for whatsoever. When I eventually got to see a consultant she was very aloof and brushed me off without even examining me, saying that they would not do anything without doing a :spermy:analysis on the DH first. That's all very well, but why on Earth did I have to wait 4 months to be told that? I eventually ended up with depression about for about 2 years whilst being shifted from pillar to post and with having to wait month after month for being referred to a consultant that then turned out to be the wrong one... ](*,)
Anyway my point is: the NHS is great, yes but the system is by no means flawless, in fact far from it. My complaint resulted in the hospital CHANGING THEIR REFERRAL PROCEDURE which made me feel very very good, like I contributed to making it better for future patients in my situation. I work in the public sector and see a lot of public sector workers treat people like they are a nuisance, when actually those are the very people who pay their taxes and keep us in our jobs and having to provide them a GOOD service is part of the parcel. Nurses or embryologists don't have to do that job, no one is making them do it so if they don't like it they can go and work in Subway. 
I think you should calm down, because writing a complaint whilst angry is never good, then write to PALS at your clinic and get them to sort it out. If they don't respond in a timely manner (like a month or 2) just write again giving them a week before you go to the Parliamentary and Health Service Ombudsman (like I did after 3 months) and I promise you they will JUMP!:haha: This is coming from someone who is currently dealing with 4 formal complaints about home care providers including an Ombudsman one and they are a mega pain, nobody wants to do them plus it almost always ends with financial compo for the customer!
Good luck honey, don't get too stressed about them remember all that counts now is making a good home for those embies and giving yourself the best chance for a BFP. I know people sometimes don't help but neither does allowing them to stress you out. Good luck with your transfer on Sunday and fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Samba, good luck with the fert report, can't wait to hear some good news.
Trask FX for tomorrow morning hope you get lots and lots of good ones, you sure seem to have lots of fertilised ones so far, if I get 9 eggies at all I will be a very happy :bunny: indeed :winkwink:

Everybody else :hi::hugs: and a very good week-end to all xx


----------



## donnas2012

Morning hippiehappy and thanku for taking the time to read my post and respond i really appreciated that thanku !! 
10 follies sounds great hun !! i had 11 ish i think and ansering your question 
Does anybody know, is 10 between 10 and 15 mm any good? I was really hoping for a bit more at this stage but the nurse seemed quite positive.
i had a few at 10 and 9 couple of 17 16 15 on day 9 by day of egg collection i got 11 eggs all mature so hope that helps so at day 8 u are doing just great and my bet is u will get 10 eggs !! good luck :thumbup:

getting back to my dispute with the ofu i am seriously considering complaining but will see how tomorrow goes first and if i am made to feel under pressure or uncomfatable i will deffo go ahead with a complaint, as u say these people just dont understand what we are going through and how stressful it is without them adding unneccasary stress to the list !! no bloody need for it !! im so het up and thats not good for my body. they have spoilt my transfer totally im dreading going now i dont want it to be awkward i feel like they will all of been discussing me and when u said about bieng made to feel like a nuisance u hit the nail on the head !! thats exactly how im made to feel when i call them or dare to question them about anything to do with MY EMBIES !! i keep thinking they will do something to make sure i only get 1 embie tomorrow how bad is that !! im a wreck now !! caroline was really abrupt and so rude to me i just burst into tears !! what a wimp !! if id stayed on that phone i would of said something i later regretted !! and the worst part is i wanted a fag !! i gave up a long time ago but thats how she got me !! had it not of been for my friend i would of smoked 1 as well she said don no u will regret it and feel terrible after !! so glad i didnt now all cos of some nasty insensitive woman who had no regard for my feelings at all im absolutely disgusted by it and i will be complaining to the clinic tomorrow, and yes i think pals ad the ombudsman is a good idea id hate somebody else to be in the state i was yesterday allthough im certain i wasnt the first and sure wont be the last !! im sure many have just taken it on the chin i will not !! i will fight my corner on this 1, i almost cancelled the transfer said to bridget maybe we should just freeze them untill i contacted the eofe in regards to how many i would have transferred she said no u will not donna your getting 2 !! they are just looking out for your best interests !! REALLY !! well they sure as hell have a funny way of showing it and made me cry my eyes out my son didnt no what to do bless him is that right !! to do that is just cruel if u ask me i no that 1 of them is in her 20,s a young woman with alot of attitude another patient told me to watch out for danielle she may be good at looking after embies but she is absolutely crap at dealing with the public and sensitive hormonal emotional women !! spoke to me like i was 10 !! i dont want to deal with the monkeys anymore i want to talk directly with the alban grinder ie mcviegh !! even after 2 failed cycles they have never had me in for a chat about what could of gone wrong different protocol more tests etc nada just ring in when u have your period !! i do feel those on the nhs are treated differently to private patients i really do maybe im wrong but i wish now id never gone to oxford hand on heart i wish id gone to bourne hall which was where i was going to go my friend is pregnant for the third time in a row has had 2 blasts each time and got pregnant with 1 plus she said they are amazing there all so nice and u can ask them whatever u want u are not made to feel like u are wasting they,re precious time !! im going to sit and do a letter to the lab manager at ofu tomorrow as well these 2 need to be spoken to about the way they talk to patients ffs give us a break its hard enough !! anyway sorry ranting again i need to calm down u are so right im going to go and have a cup of tea and a biccy and catch up on my recorded programmes also going to see my doctor monday and tell him about all this i need some time off because i feel i will just breakdown if anyone else talks to me like im shit !!! :cry:


----------



## SophieBee

Hippie - FANTASTIC! :happydance: 10 follies sounds like a great number at this stage and I'm sure they'll get growing. How exciting that you might have collection on Wednesday! :hugs:

Donna, so sorry to hear about the clinic being so difficult - it's the last thing you need. Hope that it gets better for you - I agree with Hippie, you should log a complaint with PALS as they have to follow up on everything that goes to them.

Samba - keeping my fingers crossed for your report today.

PG - sorry to hear about work woes. I'm going through something similar at work as my boss and everyone at his level (middle management) are going through a consultation process with the likely outcome being half of them for the chop. I don't have a particularly easy relationship with him at the best of times, but he has completely withdrawn from work now and is leaving me to carry the load. I can understand his lack of motivation, but it is difficult. Mind you, it does mean that he's being super chilled out about me taking time off here and there, because he doesn't give a sh*t any more if you get whay I mean. So not all bad for me. Have no idea who I'll be working with or what I'll be doing from March onwards, but with a bit of luck I'll have a pregnancy to distract me anyway :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well - I'm off for my haircut now, but will check in later for news from Samba :hugs:


----------



## donnas2012

Anyway, AFM: just back from the scan and thought I would update. This is my 8th day of stims and it looks like I have 10 follies all between 10 and 15 mm in size. They said I will need to go back for a further scan on Monday morning and they are hoping that they will all be about 17 mm but they would get a doc to look at the report and if my dose needs increasing they will give me a ring. That also means that I will get a blood test before 8.30 as well as a scan on Monday.

also hippiehappy ( what is your real name btw ) just realised this is your first cycle with icsi if today your smallest follice was a 10 by monday they will be around 14 15 maybe 1 point above or below and by egg collection lovely and big and juicy with a lovely eggie in each hopefully !! so im betting 10 as i said or 9 cant wait to hear how many now !!

also wanted to add im sorry uve had such a crap time with the system and having to deal with your own disputes its really not on especially when u are doing ivf as well !! u sound like a lovely person and strongwilled i love that im the same usually but at the moment im really down in the dumps and people can sense that and take advantage of it !! im no fool and certainly wont be treated like one ive been ttc for a long time and been through alot of heartache to get here i am not going to let them scupper my chances this final time !! the gloves are off !! jeeze the amount of money they are making out of it regardless of whether its funded or not u would think they,d just do as they should and let me be on my merry way !! anyway enjoy your weekend my lovely and i will update u tomorrow 

donna
xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh Donna, you sound super stressed :( I am so sorry that you had an awful experience yesterday again on the phones. You now know that you ARE going to have two and that's what you'll tell them tomorrow. It's been agreed by the lab manager and so there is no argument to have. 

I can't say whether they treat their nhs patients any differently to their private. We lost our funding because my husband has a son with a previous partner, due to a rule change last year by the EofE.

I really do hope it isn't an awful experience for you tomorrow. Get home and watch something funny on the tv. There is evidence that laughing on day of embryo transfer increases your chances and it all helps! 

Hippie, sorry about the wind, I find the progesterone does that to me! 10 follies around that size sounds good to me :) They can grow up to 3mm in a day. 

Sophie, enjoy your haircut! Had mine done today too :)

Wallie, glad that the headaches are easing off a bit with the acupuncture.


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all

Just a quick check in on our transfer ladies. 

Donna - I hope it goes really well today and that you have a lovely stress-free transfer of your best TWO embies :hugs: Let us know how it went...

Traskey - any update from you? Was it today or are you hanging on until Tuesday?

:dust: to you both

Samba - hope those embies of yours are doing well :dust:

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I'm feeling quite optimistically bloated and my jeans are definitely tighter than usual, which can't ALL be cake-related can it? :haha: 
For the first time EVER I am wishing that Monday morning would hurry up and get here already :haha: Very difficult not to get hopes up...

Catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

No phone calls for me today :hissy: I want to know how the four are doing!! Feeling sore today... I think I defo over did it yesterday and I think its the cyclogest that is giving me the runs!!! Oh the GLAMOUR!!! 

Boobs are still tender and tummy is still sore on the left side. 

Trask has an update in her journo :thumbup:

Hope all goes well for you Donna :dust: :dust:

Sophie - The bloatedness has got to be a good sign!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Sophie, yay for bloating. It's a good sign I think.

AFM, had my call this morning and we have 8 still growing strong so we are going to blastocyst :dance: Transfer is 1pm on Tuesday.

Samba, sorry about the Cyclogest reaction. I get it too :( Hope you get lots of rest today and feel less sore :hugs:


----------



## donnas2012

Hey ladies,


samba they wont ring u untill day 3 hun its so frustrating !! im sure u will have 4 lovely embies growing !!! fingers x,d

trask !! well done on 8 !! thats fantastico !!! so lucky to have that many still going on day 3 good luck for tues hun.

hi everyone else hope uve all had a great weekend well afm im officially pupo !! 
i had transfer this morning there was no discussion i was just told i got 2 1 blast at this stage they dont like to grade as he said that could of changed by 5 pm today the other 1 was a bit behind but wasnt a morula as past that stage so they couldnt grade it probs not a bad thing but an early blast so im happy to be honest lining was at 10.2 the best so far !! the other 3 embies were behind so im not hopeful they will ring me tomorrow, embyrologist was a guy and ever so nice had a lovely nurse and consultant did tx it was the worst one yet but i had a nice full bladder n very clear uterus and he gave me a scan pic of the embies in utero bless him, he said its 50/50 so were see ive read many success stories with these embies so fingers x,d at least i got to today and got 2 that are still developing so no point bieng negative i no that i have as much chance of this working as the next person ive seen alot of forums n so many excellent grade blasts become a bfn and the not so good quality become twins !! so its down to luck i think and wether the embie is normal etc i will keep u all updated good luck everyone heres hoping we all get our :bfp:s!! and take home babies.

bye for now

Donna


----------



## Sambatiki

Really pleased you got your 2 transfer! BEST OF LUCK!!! IMPLANT EMBIES IMPLANT!!!


----------



## Traskey

Yay for transferring 2 and a pic! I've never seen mine but I did watch them go in on screen :dance: 

When is your official test date?


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Get DH to do some piccie taking!! :haha:


----------



## donnas2012

Traskey said:


> Yay for transferring 2 and a pic! I've never seen mine but I did watch them go in on screen :dance:
> 
> When is your official test date?

otd is 9th of feb traskey and im gonna do my best not to test untill then


----------



## SophieBee

:happydance: Donna's pupo with twins! :happydance: Big up congrats - hope 9th Feb arrives super quickly for you!


----------



## hippiehappy

Wow Donna you're the thread's first PUPO! Many congrats :happydance: the 9th will come round quickly enough. Sophie fx for u tomorrow! What time is your scan? Mine is at 8.50. Will go into work after as I have too much on but feeling really ropey today so I wish I could take some time off.

Samba and Traskey, lots of embie growing :dust: for you. Another exciting week ahead for quite a few of us! I'm praying the follies will have grown so that I can go for ER on Wednesday. Like I said, the sooner I can stop the stabbing the better as I'm feeling dead dizzy and sick now.

:hi: to everybody else hope you have all had a top week-end :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck Hippie!! Hope all goes well for a Weds EC xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi hippie :hi:

Mine is at 9:30, best of luck for yours too - I shall be thinking of you on my train ride to the clinic :hugs:

I'm toying with the idea of taking the day off anyway, even if the news isn't bad - I'm also feeling quite ropey and feel like it might be nice to have another chilled out day. I really hope that this discomfort is not just my brain making stuff up and there's something going on. I've had to swap the jeans for trackie bottoms - I know I can't have eaten my way out of my jeans in a week, can I? :haha:

Anyway, I'm really hoping that your follies are nice and fat and that you get Wednesday confirmed as ER day :dust:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Sophie and Hippie, loads of luck for this week!

I gained loads of bloat this cycle but it's coming back off now. Trousers have been out for ages :haha:


----------



## SophieBee

Hello - very quick update from me.

It's better news - there were 6 follies in total. One at 16, two at 14, two at 12 and one at 10. They think that they should be able to get eggs from five of them, so I'm being re-scanned on Wednesday with a probable collection date for Friday :thumbup:

OK, so 6 is hardly up in the super league and still places me squarely in the poor responder category, but it is more than two and they are growing (unlike the last time when they didn't get much above 10), so I'm pretty pleased. If we get four or five eggs then that still gives us a good shot, although of course less chance of :cold: embies, but at this point I'll take what I can get!

Hippie, hope your scan went well. Catch you all later everyone :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, a quick update from me as I'm on my phone in work. Scan showed 11 follies :happydance: the only slightly bad thing was that only 2 were the right size at 17 mm and another 2 were about 16/15. Because of that I won't be having ER on Wednesday as they want me to carry on and go back for a scan Wednesday at 10.15 with a possible collection date for Friday 3rd of February.
I'm feeling quite ropey from the stims now and was hoping for slightly better numbers at 17 mm but I'd much rather feel crap for another 2/3 days than risk only having 2 eggies (or 1 or none). Will just have to grin and bear it. My boss is being very nice about it saying if I start feeling too crap to come in he's happy for me to work from home. I guess I'm fairly pleased with how it all went, could have been better but could also have been a heck of a lot worse.

Sophie woo-hoo for 6 :thumbup: it's pretty good plus you never know the smaller ones might still catch up. Also looks like we'll both have ER on Friday, that's got to be a good omen xx


----------



## SophieBee

Woo hoo for 11 follies hippie! :happydance:

Interesting what you say about size - they said to me that 16mm was the size they are aiming for, but that they can usually get decent eggs from 14mm follies, so I'm not going to worry too much if they're not! Plus I've got another couple of days of stims, so with a bit of luck they'll carry on growing.

And yay for being collection buddies too :hugs: By the way, my scan on Wednesday is also at 10.15am, so we are keeping right on track!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

YAYYY to Hippie and Sophie being EC buddies!!! Sending you both TONS of luck and bit fat follie growing :dust: 

AFM.... I am officially PUPO with twinnies bubble and squeak. They are both good quality grade b embies AND I have another still in a petri dish also a grade b that they are going to culture on and see if he'll make it to Day 5-6 blasto... if so I'll have one on ICE ICE BABY!!! So all good from me.... grinning from ear to ear so glad have come this far.... next step... keeping sane in the 2ww!!! oh and OTD 12th Feb.... like Im going to last that long!! :haha:

Trask - Best of luck for tomorrow and your twinnies xxxx :dust:

PG, Wallie & Donna = Hope all is going well xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

oh WOW Samba - you're PUPO!! :dance::wohoo:

I didn't realise you were due for ET today, otherwise I'd have wished you luck, but I'm glad it all went OK. Loadsa sticky :dust: for your lovely twinnies.

Good luck for tomorrow Traskey Hope your ET goes well :dust:

Wallie, PG, Donna - hope you're all well :hugs:

Sorry, I know I'm missing people but I've completely lost track and my brain is particularly swiss cheese tonight :wacko:

PG - when is your next scan, it must be coming up soon right?


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Its fine I know its hard to keep track of everyones dates?? 

I wonder if it would be possible.... please please please for thread creator to perhaps update the front page with our important dates??? I know we're pretty much all getting the to the end now but it would be nice so we dont miss anyone xxx


----------



## Traskey

Sophie and Hippie, how fab to be egg collecting together on Friday. All the best :dance:

Samba, congratulations on being PUPO :wohoo: Now the lovely 2WW :D

Donna, hope you are well after your transfer. 

Wallie and PG, hope all is well.

Transfer for me tomorrow :D I am majorly bloated today, seems to be taking a while to go down.


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - Theyre just making sure that there is plenty of room in there to put them back! :haha: LUCK!!! For tomorrow :dust:


----------



## PGLady

Woohoo!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So much good news from lots of folk!

Samba and Donna, good luck with your precious cargo, keep them safe :hugs:

Traskey, hope tomorrow goes well :flower:

Hippie and especially Sophie, fantastic news on the egg front yaay! Really rooting for you.

Hello everyone else, hope you are well.

AFM I have my first stim scan first thing tomorrow, no idea what is good or bad, or what to expect, will just keep everything crossed. Getting a bit tired of the early morning jabs now, but the end is in sight and you peeps are keeping me going. Xx


----------



## SophieBee

Oooh, good luck for the scan tomorrow PG :hugs: 
And a bit more :dust: for good measure


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - GOOD LUCK!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## hippiehappy

Sambatiki said:


> Sophie - Its fine I know its hard to keep track of everyones dates??
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible.... please please please for thread creator to perhaps update the front page with our important dates??? I know we're pretty much all getting the to the end now but it would be nice so we dont miss anyone xxx

Hi Samba, first of all CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!!! :yipee: you must be over the moon, that could be me a week today :blush:
Good idea about dates, can you all DM me your key dates and I will add them to the front page :hugs:

Sophie, woo-hoo for same time scan on Wednesday and ER on Friday! High five! :happydance: I have to admit, I'm feeling a little more pessimistic now, I keep thinking that it won't work or if I get a BFP that I will miscarry. Oh I know probably being silly but I feel so tired and shitty at the moment I think the drugs are starting to get to me! :growlmad:

Traskey good luck with ET tomorrow and PG good luck with the scan, lots of :dust:

Donna hope your 2WW goes quick

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## donnas2012

Hi ladies,

Just checking in to say hi and see how every1 is doing ? 

pg lady good luck with scan tomorrow hun im sure u will have some lovely follies growing !

hippie and sophie how exciting u both have ec this week !! 

traskey good luck for transfer tomorrow hun take it easy after is that a provisional day in case u go to blast ? they rang me early to tell me it would be a 5dt i hope its the same for u.

samba !! i never realised u were having transfer today !!! yay another pupo with twins like me !! your otd is only a few days behind mine is the 9th feb eek !! are u going to test early ? im gonna try not to or i will just drive myself mad !! so i think im stepping away from the peesticks this time lol how exciting im hoping this is a lucky sticky thread and we all get our bfp,s !! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

afm been a bit crampy today but its eased off now its to early i no to get implantation hoping will get lots of twinges over the next few days fingers x,d it sticks im super tired also and have heartburn dont no why but i have it badly lol been drinking lots of full fat organic milk and pineapple juice which i love anyway eating nuts but they taste awful strange i like them usually ? 

anyway nite all will check in again tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies I'm home from the hospital and I had a laparotomy :( the cyst on my ovary was attached to my bowel and there was a lot if endo on my uterus and various other places I'm all cleared up but so so sore but my surgeon was very excited for us to start the IVF so I guess all I can do is recover for the next 6weeks and wait for our letter to come from st Mary's with our first appointment :)


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow wanna, that's a big op! I have a friend having the same soon. Get lots of rest. Hope you're not in too much pain :hugs: 

Glad you can start your ivf journey soon!


----------



## Traskey

Afm, 2 blasties on board. Transfer went well and now we just wait! Official test date 11 Feb.

Pg, hope the scan went well.

Samba and Donna hope you are feeling well and PUPO!

Hippie Sophie, not long now!


----------



## Wallie

Wana - hope you're feeling okay after your operation. Hopefully it'll do the trick and you won't need IVF?!

Samba, Traskey and Donna. Fab news you're all PUPO. So we'll have 3 BFP in a row... FX'd anyway!

Sophie & Hippie great news you're having EC this week.FX'd you get some good eggies.

PG, looking forward to update.

Hope I've not missed anyway, if I did, I'm sorry.

AFM - still taking the nasal spray DR'ing and on Friday I go for my baseline scan. Hopefully I'll get to start stimming that evening or I may have to wait a further week. My clinic are so strict with when they start you stimming, always a Friday you see...so we'll see. I just hope my lining is thin enough, it wasn't last time.


----------



## Traskey

Oh Wallie, was wondering how things were going for you. 

I really hope you can start stimming soon :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

CONGRATS trask on being PUPO!!! :yipee: :yipee: 

Donna - Fingers crossed and lots of sticky :dust:

Wallie - Im keeping ALL crossed that you get the green light on Friday xxx :dust:

Wanna - Glad all went well, and hope youre not feeling too sore :hugs: Cant wait for your journey to start soon :yipee: :yipee: xxx

Hippie - Sorry to hear youre having a wobble.... defo VERY natural. :hugs: Not much more stimming left until your pupo too hun!!! xxxx :dust: Good luck for tomorrow.

Sophie & PG - Hope all is well xxx


----------



## mazak

hi all just a quick update had scan today got 5 folics and 2 in the other they uped my stims to 300 for two days then back to 225 i have to go for another scan on saturday. how is every one x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mazak - Hope that the extra stimms get you some more follies and eggies!! Best of luck for Saturday!!! :dust:


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone,
Wannabe - I've had two laparotomies, so I know how grotty it makes you feel - I was walking like an old lady for a while :hugs: All in a good cause, you'll be right as rain in no time and ready for the next step. I always joke that x will mark the spot after I get my c-section scar (here's hoping!). Enjoy all the trashy TV while you can!

Hippie, I think your negative wobble will balance my positive one today, so I'm sending lots of pma your way. Are you still on for EC tomorrow? You too Sophie? Good luck and lots of :dust:

Traskey - fantastic news! Hope they're all snug in there. Is everyone PUPO with twins at the mo? Sorry if I'm mistaken. This could get interesting!

Wallie, good luck on Fri, let's hope you don't need to wait. My clinic does the same, except for us it's Thursdays.. :flower:

Mazak, good to hear that you are on track, any idea when your EC will be? Maybe you can be my buddy!

Samba and Donna, hope the 2ww is going ok. Any funnies to share?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, this is like some kind of memory test for the tired and drug-addled sistas! Or maybe that's just me..

AFM the scan went well today - all the fluid has gone (sorry if I keep going on about that, but it was really weighing on my mind), lining is juicy and the eggies are on track. At the mo I have 6 on one side, 4 on the other and 3 wee ones. So, same old until another scan on Fri, when I will start my antibiotics, and possible EC next Wed. Blimey, I'm actually beginning to think this might work. Steady on!


----------



## PGLady

PS Mazak, lets hope the extra stims do the trick. It's good that they are treating you as an individual. Hope all goes well on Sat - lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Its funny as you get closer it kind of dawns on you that you could actually really get a real life BABY out of this!!! Its very strange isnt it!! Sending you LOADS of big fat juicy follie :dust: I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Friday xxx This is when the journey starts to get weird, surreal, exciting, nerve wracking etc etc etc GOOD LUCK!!

Yup Im PUPO with twinnies!!! xxx So I think thats makes it 100% of us so far!


----------



## Traskey

Mazak, good luck for your scan Saturday!

PG, so pleased all the fluid has gone and sounds like your follies are doing great.

Yep, we have 6 embies transferred so far :wohoo:


----------



## SophieBee

:happydance: Traskey's PUPO! :happydance: Mega congrats and buckets of sticky :dust: for you and your lovely twinnies :happydance:

Big :hugs: to donna and Samba - hope you're both feeling well

Good news on the follies PG - exciting that you'll possibly be going for EC in just a week :hugs: Hope they keep growing nice and fat for you.

And to you Mazak - hoping the increased dose does the trick for you :hugs:

:hi: Wallie - keeping my fingers crossed for a nice thin lining for you so that you can join the stim party 

Wanna, good to hear from you again - glad it all went well, take care of yourself and get nice and well so that you can get on to the next stage :hugs:

I think that's everyone...

I phoned my clinic today because I got myself in a muddle about the gonal-f jabs. Basically I wasn't sure whether or not to to my usual 7am jab before the scan tomorrow - a nurse had previously told me not to, but the one I saw on Monday told me off for not doing it that day. But I thought that there had to be a gap between the last gonal-f and the trigger, so I phoned the clinic to check and the nurse I spoke to confirmed it for me - NO gonal-f at 7am, buserelin only until I've had my scan. They will then decide whether it is a Friday or Monday collection and give me the instructions for the ovitrelle jab. EXCITING! :happydance:

Feeling really quite uncomfortable now, so goodness knows how you ladies with 10 or more follicles felt! Hoping that those straggling 12mm follies have done some growing over the last day or so and that we get the go ahead for a Friday collection...


----------



## PGLady

Yay for PUPO with twins :happydance: and :dust: to the three/ nine of you!

Sophie, thanks for mentioning the no Gonal F b4 the final scan thing - it's good to have these things in your head. Friday/ Monday EC not far away now :happydance: I have everything crossed for you, have some :dust: 

Samba, you mean it gets weirder than this? :haha: Looking forward to it, I hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## SophieBee

Of course it wasn't everyone - I missed my cycle buddy, how could I? :dohh:
Honestly, these drugs have ruined my brain...

Hope you're doing well Hippie :hugs: Good luck for the scan tomorrow - we can synchronise our dildo cams :haha:


----------



## PGLady

SophieBee said:


> Of course it wasn't everyone - I missed my cycle buddy, how could I? :dohh:
> Honestly, these drugs have ruined my brain...
> 
> Hope you're doing well Hippie :hugs: Good luck for the scan tomorrow - we can synchronise our dildo cams :haha:

:haha: glad it's not just me!


----------



## Wallie

I'm starting to think that come my baseline scan on Friday I'll not be DR'd enough. I noticed I had sore breasts last night and again today and tmi I've got EWCM and it's day 12 of my normal cycle. I think I'll end up on Provera again this cycle. I hope I'm wrong though... But Friday I'll know for sure either way.

I'm not worried or disappointed it just delays things, that's all.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, quick one from me. Had a nightmare last night that kept me awake for hours about going for my scan and only still having 4 follies and only 2 of them being big enough!
Anyway, just had the scan now and we have 2 between 21 and 25mm, 2 at 19 and 3 at 17 so that's at least 7 good ones and another 9 smaller ones so that's a mammoth 16 in total!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I'm triggering tonight and in for EC on Friday. My brain is so cabbaged atm I feel like I'm walking around in a bubble. Not just you PG and Sophie! I nearly got myself run over by a car leaving the clinic and then drove the wrong way to work.
Spending half the night awake last night thanks to the nightmare and the DH snoring and sleep-shouting didn't help either. The ET will be either Sunday, Monday or Wednesday. :yipee::happydance:
It's so true that it's all starting to feel EXTREMELY surreal now! The psychedelic drugs are helping, I'm sure.

Sophie, how did your scan go? :hugs:

PG and Wallie, mega good luck with your scans! :dust:

Mazak, sounds like your scan is looking good! I had 10 at my first and 16 now (3rd) and that's without even increasing the dose on Gonal F I'm sure the follies will go crazy for you now! FX and :dust:

Traskey, Samba and Donna, :happydance::yipee: sending you all lots of sticky :dust:.
Will check back later when I get home xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh and Wanna, glad to hear your op went well :yipee: onwards and upwards now, FX you will get to start soon. Staff at St Mary's are supernice :hugs: x


----------



## hippiehappy

Just a quick one to say I've updated the front page with everyone's key dates but not sure I got it right! Please feel free to DM me if I've missed anybody or got anything wrong, I will try and keep on top of updates/ changes xx


----------



## SophieBee

Very quick one from me as I'm at work and can't get the interwebs on my phone for some reason so having to try to do this with no-one looking :wacko:

All still looking good. I have 6 at a good size (1x18mm, 2x17mm and 3x16mm) plus a couple of smaller ones being a bit squished by the biggies that probably won't grow. 8 in total then, but looking like 6 for eggies. We shall see...

Still no confirmed date for collection, but they will call me this afternoon to let me know - will either be Friday or Monday.

:happydance: Woohoo for Hippie - glad your scan went well! 

Will update as soon as I can after I get the news :kiss:


----------



## SophieBee

No collection for me this week :nope:

Docs say I'm not ready yet, so it's another couple of days of stims and another scan on Friday at 10:30am. Now looking at a Monday or Wednesday scan date. Disappointing, but I guess they know what they're doing - and if it means more/better quality eggs then I'm all for it.

Bit worried as this meant I was really late taking today's gonal-f jab (2.30pm instead of 7am) but hopefully it won't make too much difference at this stage :shrug:


----------



## Wallie

Aww don't be too disappointed, if you have to wait a few extra days to get your baby, I'm sure you'll agree it was worth it. :hugs: chin up!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey Sophie, boo for no EC Friday but chin up. I guess you must be feeling a bit like I did on Monday, I was hoping for the scan to show bigger and more follies and spent the next 2 days being mega stressed out but those 2 days made all the difference. I am betting that you will very pleasantly surprised on Friday, you know that there are a MINIMUM of 6 follies there, which is a decent number anyway, so you can only get more and better/ bigger ones, what's not to like :thumbup:
Ok 2 more days of stabbing but I'm sure in the grand scheme it will be worth it :hugs:

Wallie, sorry for not replying sooner, how strange about your clinic only letting you down reg week by week! Surely they end up having too many people triggering and going for EC all at the same time that way? :dohh: I'm sure they know what they are doing but sometimes policies make you really wonder... :huh::roll:
With regards to the extra d regging, frustrating but again, look at the bright side, better than risking a poor response to stims I guess. I'm sure you will get there in the end, I have a good feeling that this tread will end up with 100% BFP! :hugs:

PG, very very happy that the scan showed no fluid, I bet you are relieved like crazy :wohoo::happydance:
with regards to the no stims before trigger, funny this was mentioned as my trigger shot is the Pregnyl and I've been told to still go ahead and do both the Buserelin and the Gonal F as normal at 6.30 this evening and then the trigger shot at 9.30. I guess it depends on the drug, maybe it's because I'm having a different one? :wacko:
EC will be at 8.30 on Friday morning which is great as I don't need to stay hungry and thirsty too long :thumbup:

Finally, to join the surreal debate, I completely agree with Samba, it's only slowly starting to down on me that this might really be happening though I don't want to let myself be too optimistic before ET, there are still too many things that could go wrong at this stage. I accept that it would be very bad luck but I guess I've just had so much bad luck I have learned to brace myself for the worst! I am starting to think ahead in case the cycle ends with a BFN but not in case it ends with a BFP, that will be easier to deal with and I don't want to spoil the anticipation too much I guess!
My OTD could be around my granny's birthday on Feb 18th and :baby: due around my dad's birthday October 31st which is also Samhain, couldn't ask for more!

:dust: to all and good luck with all the scans at the week-end :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Hello peeps,

Wallie - I hope you don't get delayed on Friday, but you know it's best if they treat you like an individual and do what's best for you :hugs: It might not happen, but an extra week of sniffs will be worth it. Sorry for being so thick, but what's Provera when it's at home?

Sophie - sorry to hear about your delay :hugs: They sure suck, but the important thing is that you will have 6 juicy ones ready for action. I'm sure the delay in the Gonal F won't hurt too much, it's the endpoint that's important. I have no real idea of how my follies are growing until Friday's scan, but I'm pencilled in for EC on Wed and Mazak will be around that time too, so you'll still have some buddies.

Hippie - welcome to the bonkers club :wacko: Try not to get run over by a bus or anything, this is all so preoccupying! Are you planning anything relaxing to prepare for ET? I'm thinking of a sneaky massage or something between EC and ET. :dust: for Friday - hope it all goes well and you get lots of embies to choose from.

Hello everyone else :dust: :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

PGLady said:


> Hello peeps,
> Hippie - welcome to the bonkers club :wacko: Try not to get run over by a bus or anything, this is all so preoccupying! Are you planning anything relaxing to prepare for ET? I'm thinking of a sneaky massage or something between EC and ET. :dust: for Friday - hope it all goes well and you get lots of embies to choose from.
> 
> Hello everyone else :dust: :hugs:

Funnily enough, I had a mini stress at work this afternoon. You know how I mentioned that they are strict with leave, well the nurse at the clinic mentioned that they advise taking 7 days off after ET. I mentioned this to my boss and suggested that I could work from home, he basically asked me to take the rest of my annual leave for EC and ET :nope: cheeky sod!!!:growlmad:

So it looks like big fat sick note, here I come :haha:

I have a close friend's birthday do on Saturday though I expect I won't stay too long as might not feel 100% from the EC. A massage sounds like the perfect plan though, might do that Saturday or Sunday daytime xx :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Thanks for sorting the front page Hippie, you have done a sterling job :flower: I think I will begin to need a bit of your realism soon - think I'll go and stare at my stats post-it for a bit, that usually works! (I am a geek and have worked out my chances of a baby at high (40%) medium and low (20%) odds for up to 6 rounds of IVF (yawn, imagine what it's like to live with me!). However, let's enjoy this while we can, it's a tough old road and a bit of optimism feels good. If we don't get that bfp, we'll be gutted anyway, so we may as well enjoy the ride!


----------



## PGLady

I'm doing self-cert sick leave for 'minor surgery' for a couple of days and working at home for the rest. Don't think that's actually a lie..


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks guys :hugs:

I'm actually not feeling too down-heartened, although it was disappointing obviously. I know that they are only making this decision because they want it to work for me - they're not doing it just to cheese me off :haha:
It can only help with getting more nice fat follies - I'll just have a bit of an uncomfortable weekend, but hopefully I'll get the go ahead for Monday which will help cheer me through :thumbup:

Hippie, I'm on Ovitrelle for my trigger, so maybe you're right about it being different depending on the drug. I take my last Gonal-F jab the day before, and the last buserelin the day of the trigger. I've got all my instructions (and pain killer bum bullet :wacko:) already - just need a date now!!

I'm also going to do the self-cert sick leave for EC and the day after too, then again for ET (might book the day after as annual leave for some chill-out time). 

Hope everyone is well - isn't it :cold::cold::cold: out there?!


----------



## Traskey

I'm sorry this is a quickie from me, as I have a load of work to do tonight. I've read up with all your news. Stimming for a few more days may well help, fingers crossed. Hope those of you waiting for dates get them soon.

I was off egg collection day and the next. Then it was the weekend, which helped.

:hug:


----------



## Wallie

Provera is a drug which makes AF come on. I was on it before last cycle as my lining wasn't thin enough. Added about another 14 days onto the cycle bleugh!

Anyway glad to hear it's all moving forward and I really hope this will be a 100% BFP thread too! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Im also just dashing in tonight... Ive read all your news and Im so excited that everyone is getting closer and closer!!! End of this week, and next week is going to be SUPER exciting xxxx

LOTS OF LOVE AND :hugs: and promise a proper update tomorrow xxx


----------



## donnas2012

Hey ladies 

quick post to say hello been so busy this week which is good as taken my mind off things !! have had a read thru all your posts just want to wish every1 well and send lots of sticky and positive vibes !! :happydance: 

afm
did a test yest purely to make sure trigger was out of my system which it is so at least now if i test early i will no wether its a real bfp if i am blessed with 1 ? may test weekend had some crampy twinges yest but nothing else to report am 4dp5dt today will grab some frer,s tomorrow i just cant help myself !! traskey samba are u testing early ? 

Donna


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - how is everyone? Toasty and warm I hope!

Just popping in to sprinkle some :dust: for tomorrow's activities!

Hippie - GOOD LUCK for the collection tomorrow :hugs: I'll be thinking of you and hope it all goes really well. Keeping my fingers crossed for plenty of high quality eggies!

Wallie - GOOD LUCK for the scan tomorrow! I know that a delay of a week won't be the end of the world, but I'm hoping that you get a bit of good news and are able to get the ball rolling with the next stage.:hugs:

PGLady - GOOD LUCK for your scan tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed that you have lots of lovely fat follies getting ready for collection next week :hugs:

Lots of :hugs: to everyone else - hope you're all doing well! I'm hoping for the go-go-go tomorrow, if only for the knowledge that I'll get to sleep in on Sunday for the first time since 7 December - I've been jabbing for nearly two whole months :wacko:


----------



## Wallie

Thanks for all the good luck wishes! I hope to get going tomorrow :happydance:

Sophie when you put it like that, its been a long troll for you to get this far. Hope it's all go tomorrow for you.

Best of luck everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Just a quick one from me as it's sleepy time. 

Wanted to wish Hippie, Wallie and Sophie good luck tomorrow :dust: 

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies

Lots of luck to hippie, wallie and Sophie x x x x

Afm - it's all boring! Lol it's really hard just waiting and trying to stay stress free but I only work until 12pm on a Friday!! I'm off for cake and a gossip with Tansey today. I'm testing on Saturday.... Yup.... I'm a POASaholic lol!


----------



## KittyCat82

Good luck tomorrow samba x


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello my dears, 
update from me, just come out of surgery and we now have 16 eggies!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee:
I don't expect to get more than 4 embryos tbh as we're using frozen :spermy: so they say only about one third usually fertilise with that and obviously not all eggs will be good enough to use. If they only manage to get 2 to fertilise I will go for ET on Sunday, any more than 2 it will be a Monday or Wednesday transfer (if v. good quality).
I'm really pleased with 16 though, FX we get at least 4 embies! [-o&lt;

Sophie and Wallie, can't wait to hear from you about how your scans went.
Hope everyone else is good :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh and good luck to PGLady for your scan too! How could I forget- well, let's just blame the drugs :winkwink: xxx


----------



## SophieBee

WOW 16 eggies Hippie, that's fantastic!! Really pleased for you :hugs:

My scan went well - I've got 3 between 22-28mm plus another 8 smaller ones - so a whopping 11 in total:happydance:
I'm not expecting eggs from all of them, but it feels much more positive than last time, I can tell you. Just waiting for the call now, but the nurse said that it will prob be Monday because of those "juicy big ones" :haha:

Will keep you posted :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie that's EXCELLENT news! :wohoo: I had 16 follies and got 16 eggs so I think you might be surprised on Monday :happydance:
So pleased that it's working so well for you this time xx
Lots of eggy :dust: xx


----------



## PGLady

:happydance: great news from you both Hippie and Sophie. Wallie, I hope it went well for you as well today?

Hippie, fx for fertilisation, I hope you get lots of embies. Not long until you'll have them on board :dust:

Sophie, that's really positive news - not long before you can stop jabbing now! Monday is so close - how exciting!! :dust:

AFM, good and bad news (isn't it always the way?!). I have 9 follies on one side and 6 on the other of varying sizes, think the largest is 14mm, so I'm on track for EC next Wed/ Fri depending on how they grow over the weekend (that's the good news). The bad news is that the dreaded fluid has reared its ugly head again, this time in my right tube :growlmad: (I thought it was always there, but maybe I missed something). So we'll do EC but no idea if we'll get to do ET, they may freeze any embryos and do an FT. I think they'll just monitor and make a decision on EC day. I kind of expected that to happen and will be happy just to have some snowbabies to be honest. I get some hope from one of the posters on the IVF successes board who was in a similar situation to me and got her :bfp: after her first frozen transfer (after 6 fresh cycles). So I'll maybe just have to be patient and hope that it all works out in the end.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

So LOVELY news in here today!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Hippie - You are exactly a week behind me!!! CONGRATS on 16!!! Thats a FANTASTIC number.... sending LOADS of fertilisation :dust: :dust: Are you getting a fertilisation report tomorrow??? 

Sophie - FANTASTIC news for you too!!! :yipee: So trigger on Monday collection Weds??? Fingers crossed for lots of EGGIES!!! :dust:

PG - Great news on the follie count!!! :yipee: :yipee: As for the fluid I really hope and pray that this does not have a negative impact on your cycle... Sending you loads of fat follie growing :dust: ready for monday's scan xxxx 

Trask - Hope youre feeling more positive today xxx Its a right old game isnt it xxx 

Wallie - Hope youre all well xxx


----------



## Wallie

Great news on 16 follies. I hope the fertilization is very good for you as frosties would be a bonus, you wouldn't have to go through it again for next baby!

I had baseline scan and all is well but I am having to wait a week before I start stimming, so that's poop but a week will go by before we know it. I've got a busy weekend so that'll drop off three nights just like that!

Great news fronm everyone. Best of luck!


----------



## Sambatiki

I forgot to add.... ZILCH symptoms for me.... nipples are hardly sore anymore, the bloating is starting to go down. I did have a tiny bit of brown blood when I wiped this morning.... not sure if its a positive or negative thing :shrug: I felt very negatively about it this morning though :haha:


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all - I'm on for Monday collection! :happydance:

Got the call this afternoon, so I trigger tomorrow night and go in at 11:15am on Monday - will be starving and very thirsty, but at least it's happening! The thing I am most excited about though is not having to set my alarm on Sunday for the first time in AGES! I'm gonna do my best to sleep in - luxury! The only slight worry I have is the snow forecast over the weekend - London is quite frankly a bit of an embarrassing wimp when it comes to snow, so I'm a bit worried that trains and stuff won't work on Monday morning. I'd be alright getting to the clinic I think, but a bit worried about clinic staff making it in. Hopefully it won't be too much of a problem - or I'll just have to go and punch Boris on the nose!

Wallie - sorry to hear you've got another week of DR-ing, but as you say it will be hear before you know it :hugs: Have a fab weekend!

PG - good news on the follies, but sorry to hear about the fluid. Hope it all works out for you and that it doesn't screw around with the cycle - just focus on getting those follies nice and fat for now, if you can :hugs:

Samba - I had forgotten the joys of the TWW and manic symptom spotting. Hope you're doing OK and watching lots of funny stuff - and hope the time goes quickly for you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all OK! :dust:


----------



## Traskey

hippiehappy said:


> Hello my dears,
> update from me, just come out of surgery and we now have 16 eggies!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee:
> I don't expect to get more than 4 embryos tbh as we're using frozen :spermy: so they say only about one third usually fertilise with that and obviously not all eggs will be good enough to use. If they only manage to get 2 to fertilise I will go for ET on Sunday, any more than 2 it will be a Monday or Wednesday transfer (if v. good quality).
> I'm really pleased with 16 though, FX we get at least 4 embies! [-o&lt;

Yay, Hippie, that's great news :) So pleased for 16 embryos and lots of eggies :wohoo:



SophieBee said:


> My scan went well - I've got 3 between 22-28mm plus another 8 smaller ones - so a whopping 11 in total:happydance:
> I'm not expecting eggs from all of them, but it feels much more positive than last time, I can tell you. Just waiting for the call now, but the nurse said that it will prob be Monday because of those "juicy big ones" :haha:
> 
> Will keep you posted :hugs:

Oh, that's great news too Sophie! :wohoo: Much better this time. 



PGLady said:


> AFM, good and bad news (isn't it always the way?!). I have 9 follies on one side and 6 on the other of varying sizes, think the largest is 14mm, so I'm on track for EC next Wed/ Fri depending on how they grow over the weekend (that's the good news). The bad news is that the dreaded fluid has reared its ugly head again, this time in my right tube :growlmad: (I thought it was always there, but maybe I missed something). So we'll do EC but no idea if we'll get to do ET, they may freeze any embryos and do an FT. I think they'll just monitor and make a decision on EC day. I kind of expected that to happen and will be happy just to have some snowbabies to be honest. I get some hope from one of the posters on the IVF successes board who was in a similar situation to me and got her :bfp: after her first frozen transfer (after 6 fresh cycles). So I'll maybe just have to be patient and hope that it all works out in the end.

15 is fab PG, but so sorry about the fluid being back. I am sending you loads of :dust: that you can egg collect next week.



Wallie said:


> I had baseline scan and all is well but I am having to wait a week before I start stimming, so that's poop but a week will go by before we know it. I've got a busy weekend so that'll drop off three nights just like that!
> 
> Great news fronm everyone. Best of luck!

Yay for starting stimming in a week, that's fab news too!



Sambatiki said:


> I forgot to add.... ZILCH symptoms for me.... nipples are hardly sore anymore, the bloating is starting to go down. I did have a tiny bit of brown blood when I wiped this morning.... not sure if its a positive or negative thing :shrug: I felt very negatively about it this morning though :haha:

I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms, some do and some don't. Wishing you all the best for your poas action :dust: :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Woohoo Sophie, that's fantastic news :happydance: :happydance: :dust:

Wallie, another week of DR sucks, but you're right, if you fill up the time it'll fly by and you'll be on stims before you know it. My Dr says it doesn't have any effect on outcome, so that's good. Got everything crossed for you hon :dust:


----------



## PGLady

Oh lordy, I forgot to wish you luck tomorrow Samba with the ol' POAS action, how exciting! Hope you have a super-sensitive test :dust:

Mazak too, hope the scan goes well tomorrow and it's good news :thumbup:

Sophie, you're not the only one worried about snow - I've been coming up with all kinds of ways to get to the ACU if I have to. Won't take long for DH to drag me there on the toboggan - it's only 4 miles!!! :haha:

Traskey -I hope you have some nice distractions for your 2ww. It must be a difficult time :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - :yipee: :yipee: Great news for Monday!!! I'll keeping my fingers crossed for a snow free monday xxxx

PG - :yipee: Yes Ive some 10miu ones :haha: TOTALLY not expecting bugger all xxx 

Trask - Fingers crossed this next flies by xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh good luck ladies. With any luck it will all have melted by Monday so you can get to the clinics ok :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!

I POAS'd..... strangely a :bfn: :haha: :haha: Atleast I know the trigger had gone xxx

Hope everyone is well and staying sane xxx


----------



## Traskey

Boooooo to the bfn Samba, let's hope it changes to bfp really soon. The trigger is out though so it's all real lines from now on :wohoo:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, just heard back from the enbryologist and I hit the nail on the head with my prediction as we have 4 embryos. She said the eggs were 17 not 16 as I was previously told and 15 were mature enough to be injected. The fert report is so low because of the frozen :spermy: but she said that now that we have those 4, they have as good a chance as any other embies. It's a shame that our fertilisation rate is so low and it really brought home how bad our problem is. The woman in the bed next to mine yesterday had 8 eggs, if that had been me we might have 1 embryo or none! I guess I just have to feel very lucky. So now I just have to sit tight till Monday which will be agonising. I don't know how you ladies are managing the 2WW I'd go bonkers, you're my heroes! I will hear on Monday how it's looking and whether we'll have ET then or Wednesday, but it's looking likely for a Monday ET. It's also not looking good on the frostie :cold: front but I guess that's secondary, what's important now is getting one in. Funnily enough now that frosties are pretty much out of the picture I would LOVE to have twins! Ha! Never thought I'd say this, but I see twins everywhere now and I think I would much rather have twins than one baby and have to do this all over again for a possible second :baby:.

I'm so glad it's Saturday and that I didn't have to take that call in work. Also got some plans for the week-end, as it's a close friend's birthday tonight and the DH just suggested we do something nice together tomorrow, hopefully that will take my mind off those embies!

PG so glad to hear you have that many follies already well done you! Sorry about the fluid but I guess it's looking like you will end up with lots of eggies so even if you end up having a FET I'm sure there will still be plenty :hugs:

Samba, fx for your early test. Again, very brave of you to test early. I know I would probably not do that, I would rather be blussfully ignorant but then on the other hand, after being proactive with all those jabs for so many weeks, not doing anything for a full 2 weeks must be the hardest thing! Again, lots of :dust:

Wallie sorry about the extra week of DR jabs, you must be bummed but I've said it before and I'll say it again, it will go by quickly and if it gives you a better chance to grow lots of lovely eggies it will be worth it! :hugs:
I was upset when they made me DR for a few extra days but now I'm thinking maybe if I hadn't I wouldn't have gotten 15 mature eggs and maybe I wouldn't have 4 embryos but 1 or 2? So definitely worth it. :hugs:

Sophie :wohoo: for Monday EC! Fingers crossed and lots of eggy growing :dust:

Mazak good luck with your scan, FX!

Donna and Traskey hope you OTD comes round soon xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba our posts must have crossed! Boo for the :bfn: but again like you said, you know that the trigger has now gone. Lots of sticky :dust: for your OTD x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - I had 4 fertilize too!!! :wohoo: Try not to focus on the ones that didnt make it... its not important :hugs: But I know I felt very similar, for me it was more about the lack of eggs. Sending you LOADS of lovely eggy growing :dust: :dust: I would suggest, as was suggested by me.... have a couple of drinks tonight... have fun!! It could VERY well be a long long time before you'll be able to got to a party and have a drink xxx There is plenty of time for cosy nights in when youre Duffers!!! Hope that the wait until Monday isnt too horrific... :hugs: Everything crossed xxxx 

Will be testing again tomorrow :haha: :haha:


----------



## donnas2012

hey ladies just a quicky as got to head out soon busy day today hope u are all well and enjoying your weekend

samba hun u are still very early hun hope to see a bfp from u and traskey soon!! 

afm 
well ive gone thru 6 box,s of frer,s since yest and all negative plus a couple of blue dye tests i no i said i was goin to try and not but couldnt help myself !! anyway bfn,s wasnt expecting anything else to be honest have no symptoms at all nada !! im 6dp5dt 11dpo and nobody needs to sugar coat me i no by now i should be seeing something if it had worked which i really doubt !! i will test tomorrow and after that stop the meds dont see any point carrying on torturing myself till the 9th feb !! boobs stopped hurting completely now had some cramping pulling and achy pains 2 days ago but all has subsided im pissed off of course but what can i do it is what it is !! :growlmad:

was my last chance at it just have to accept it was never to be and thats that.

anyway i really hope u all get your :bfp:s i will be checking in on u all anyway gonna go lick my wounds and get over it !! 

take care

Donna 
xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Donna - PLEASE do not give up hope :hugs: :hugs: and DO NOT stop taking the meds. I wish I could come over and give you a RL :hugs: :hugs: Be kind to yourself today and get lots of lovely :hugs: from DH xxxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks Samba that is very reassuring! I was already doing what you suggested and focusing on the 4, I went a bit voodoo on my ass and looked up the meaning of the number 4. Many things, all good (stability etc) but the main thing I read it says it's the lucky number for Scorpios and Leo's. Well I'm a Scorpio and the DH is a Leo! :wohoo:
My friend has also cheered me up like crazy by sending me a link that made me laugh so much I had tears rolling down my face :rofl: I was laughing so hard the DH came running in all worried I was crying! 
I just MUST share it with you all, so here it is!
Check out the 5th from top isn't it the most pathetic thing you have ever seen? And the one after, look at the face!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Having a good laugh really helps stay positive. :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Im also a Leo hun!! and so is DH he is 2 days older than me xxx 

Off check out your funny.... ohhh we need to make sure we start to fill this place with funnies as more and more of us are getting PUPO!!! And for those a little behind its good to have something to laugh at xxxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Donna, posts crossing again!
I agree with Samba, that attitude won't do mrs! It's not over till :af: says so! Lots of big :hugs::hugs::hugs: check out my funny link and keep taking them meds! Lots and lots of love x


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh and Donna, if you look at other threads there are women on there who tested :bfn: and had a blood test and it was a :bfp: so again, chin up xx


----------



## Traskey

Hippie, i'm so pleased that you have 4 embies :dance: You still have a fab chance with 4 and it has lots of significance for you and DH so go for it. Enjoy your weekend and imagine your embies all snuggled up warm in their petri dish :D

I loved the link to the cats. Poor things, they look so thoroughly pissed off!

Donna, so sorry about the bfn :hugs: I'd keep taking the progesterone for a little longer just in case. I tested at 11dpo last time so I know exactly how you feel. At least hang on until day 14 incase it was late implanting.


----------



## Sambatiki

^^ Wise words trask xxx


----------



## donnas2012

Thanks ladies lol i LOL at hippie,s post and then got welled up !! i wanted to ask u samba trask about the cyclgest thery dont seem to absorb well ?? a bit cums out n im all slimy yuck tmi i no down there so im wondering if this is why boobs stopped hurting lack of pro? cos usually on them boobs hurt till i stop thme im on 800 mg a day 1 in am n 1 pm i assume u r both the same ? ok i will give it a few more days but im not hopeful at all i feel no different at all now not peeing more no cramps no sore boobs tiredness a little bit but thats it just wish i wud get a hint of a line i hate frer,s as well !! i no if its bfn wth them then it really is a BFN !! :growlmad: db is useless were just rowing now he says ive spent loads on tests and its to early blah blah and he dosent no why i do it to myself i should no better etc with 2 failed cycles behind me easy for him to say !! i hate him right now !! he,s gone to gym thank *** !! 
i feel like ignoring everyone today dont wnat to answer my phone etc :nope:


----------



## donnas2012

and hippie well done on 4 embies !! :happydance: i hope to see u all get a bfp and i really mean that makes me feel better even if this is the end for me


----------



## donnas2012

Sambatiki said:


> Donna - PLEASE do not give up hope :hugs: :hugs: and DO NOT stop taking the meds. I wish I could come over and give you a RL :hugs: :hugs: Be kind to yourself today and get lots of lovely :hugs: from DH xxxx

thanks samba i wish u cud as well sat here in tears i feel so useless db is not good with emotions and showing his feelings i find it hard to get upset in frront of him so glad hes gone out so i can cry !! :cry:


----------



## Traskey

Donnas, I fell to pieces at my day 11 bfn last time. It's only natural too as you invest so much time, effort and emotion into a cycle, you hope that it will work with all your heart. I'm sorry that you and DH are arguing over testing too early though. I have exactly the same with the progesterone, I think or hope, that's normal. I'd be the same about shutting the world off if I thought it hadn't worked this time.

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes I have ALOT of mess down there BUT its the waxy covering on the pessary. Everytime I wee there is like an oily film on the top.... sorry TMI :haha: I have also lost most of the 'symptoms' Nipples barely aching at all, bloating pretty much gone, no headaches.... but the HCG was bound to give us false preggers symptoms. Now the HCG has left our bodies its going to take a while to build up to something high enough again to kick start the symptoms off again iygwim at 11DPO HCG level will only be very low.... 

https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

Please also remind me of this convo when I am not taking my own advice in a few days xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh my, I have that too! Looks like an oil slick :rofl:

Thanks for the link Samba :D


----------



## hippiehappy

I'm starting on Cyclogest tomorrow morning, sounds like fun *bleurgh* :haha:
X


----------



## mazak

hy all hope every one is well had my scan today got three at size 18 and a lot of smaller ones they booked another scan for tues and say my ec will be thursday, they have changed my stims to the gonal pen 225 till tuesday, does anyone no why they say everything is good


----------



## Sambatiki

Mazak - YAYYY all sounding good for you hun, its not unusual for them to tweak stims I dont think its totally uncommon for them to up the dose to give them a helping hand xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Mazak :wohoo: that's excellent good luck for Thursday! FX and lots of eggy :dust:

Ladies I need a little bit of advice, looks like OHSS has shown her face here. I guess that's the price I have to pay for my 17 eggs!
I'm in agony my left ovary is squashing my kidney, I'm quite out of breath and feel really sick. I'm terrified about calling the clinic in case they cancel the cycle and when I mentioned some of the symptoms before EC they said only to worry if I'm not weeing and being sick, neither of which apply.

What to do? To call the clinic or not? Advice is much appreciated x


----------



## Wallie

Yes call the clinic. OHSS is very serious.


----------



## Sambatiki

^^ Yes call the clinic xxxx 

What should I do if I have mild OHSS?
&#8226;Make sure you drink clear fluids at regular intervals. Make sure you do not drink in excess. If you have pain, take ordinary paracetamol or codeine (no more than the maximum dose). You should avoid anti-inflammatory drugs (aspirin or aspirin-like drugs such as ibuprofen), which can affect how the kidneys are working.
&#8226;Even if you feel tired, make sure you continue to move your legs.
When should I call for medical help?
Call for medical help if you develop any of the symptoms of severe OHSS, particularly if you are not getting any pain relief.

&#8226;If you start to vomit, have urinary problems, chest pain or any difficulty breathing contact your fertility clinic immediately.
&#8226;If you are unable to contact your fertility clinic, contact: 
&#8226;your general practice
&#8226;the A&E department at your local hospital
&#8226;NHS Direct on 0845 4647 (if you are in England or Wales)
&#8226;NHS 24 on 0845 24 24 24 (if you are in Scotland).


----------



## Sambatiki

Let us know how you are xxx


----------



## PGLady

Hippie, just wanted to say, please call the clinic. They won't cancel the cycle at this stage, just freeze your embies later on, and it's much more important that you're well enough to look after them. If that's next month not this, then so be it, you don't want to be ill when they're on board. Thinking of you, let us know how you are :hugs: xx

Mazak, that's all completely normal. Fx for Thursday :dust:

Donna :hugs: please keep going for now. It's not over yet, and you want to be really sure (like blood test sure) before you stop the meds. Must be really hard for you xx


----------



## Traskey

Hippe, I had OHSS last cycle. Did you call the clinic? They told me to rest, drink loads of water ( but not loads in one hit). Take pain killers if needed. They also called me the next day to see how I was. I struggled to pee but if it stops altogether you need to call your doc or go down to the hospital. I had the breathlessness too and couldn't get out of bed. They did still do my transfer on day 5, if that reassures you at all. Please do tell them though!!!!!!!!!!

Keep an eye on your weight. If you gain more than 2lbs overnight go to the hospital. Also go if the breathlessness gets too bad. 

I was in bed for 4 days and it was agony :(


----------



## SophieBee

Oh Hippie - I hope everything's OK and that you've managed to get through to someone at the clinic. So sorry to hear you're in pain :hugs:
There is a woman on another thread who developed OHSS and had her cycle postponed while they sorted that out - her embies were frozen and she was successful at her first FET, so don't get too upset if they take that decision with you. As PG says, much more important for you to be well. Thinking of you hun :hugs:

Donna, stay strong - it really isn't over yet :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing OK this weekend. Those cyclogest pessaries sound horrid - I've been dreading them more than the jabs to be honest (always been a bit squeamish about that sort of thing). Just have to get over myself and get on with it I suppose - nothing else for it!

Gearing myself up for the trigger and trying not to stress about it. I'm sure it will go fine, but will be odd doing it at 11:15pm tonight - normally tunked up in bed by that time :haha:
Also trying not to stress about the snow, but there's nothing I can do about it so I'll just try to enjoy the prettiness of it tomorrow :thumbup:

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Sophie, good luck with trigger tonight :wohoo:


----------



## PGLady

Good luck for your trigger Sophie!! Lots of luck, can't wait to read your good news on here soon :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh Sophie not long until TRIGGER!!! :wohoo: 

Triggering made me feel VERY emotional :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks everybody! My clinic closes at 3 pm so there really isn't much I can do till tomorrow. Thanks Trask drinking & resting is what I thought too. I don't have scales in the house but I don't think I'm putting on weight, also I'm peeing ok, just in pain and a bit short on breath. If I have to be completely honest I've been a little bit like this for about a week, I mentioned it every time I went for my scan and they were taking notes but said as long as I wee ok and don't feel like my lungs are getting squashed it's not too much of a problem. I think EC has made it worse but that was bound to happen. I'll take it easy for the rest of the week-end and see how I feel tomorrow, if I'm still ropey I'll ring them.

Sophie good luck with the trigger! I didn't feel any different after it, just a bit freaked out by the size of the needle, nobody tells you that it's a bit of a mofo! :haha: Sore nipples from 24 hours after the trigger but that's the hormones so perfectly normal.
Night all and thanks for the advice x :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Trigger done! :thumbup:
No problemo at all - quite exciting really. Especially as THAT WAS MY LAST JAB! :happydance: Tomorrow I will be injection-free for the first time since 6th December :wohoo:

I was feeling very chirpy about that until my wonderful husband said "yeah, now all you have to do is stick stuff up yer bum" :wacko::dohh:

Hippie - glad to hear you're doing OK. Take it easy and let us know how you're doing tomorrow :hugs:

Right, I'm off to bed and to enjoy my first lie-in in nearly 2 months :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Hippie, my OHSS exploded about 12 hours after egg collection. Do call the on call doc tomorrow and just let them know or call the clinic Monday. Mine didn't do anthing other than check on me over the phone but they do like to know. 

Look after yourself and be careful getting up to the bathroom :hug:


----------



## Traskey

Yay Sophie for trigger being done. Enjoy your lie in :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - yayyyy or trigger!

Hippie - hopefully now ec is done the symptoms will start to fade. X x x x


----------



## PGLady

Sophie, good luck tomorrow, I hope the snow doesn't get in the way :dust:

Hippie, I hope you're feeling better today, good luck for your transfer :hugs:

AFM, looking forward to the third instalment of 'the epic tale of the fluid in the tube' by D.R. Ultrasound! Hopefully I'll find out when EC will be tomorrow, fx.

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Traskey

Sophie, PG, good luck with your hospital visits tomorrow.

Hippie, hope you are doing ok with the OHSS and it's easing a little.

Samba, hang in there with the 2WW :hugs:

Wallie, Mazak, how are you?

:hug: for anyone I have missed.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone :hi:

Hippie - Hope youre ok xxx

PG - Good luck for tomorrow!!! Hope youre going in very soon!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK and staying sane xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks guys - having a bit of a low day today, finding it difficult to feel positive for some reason. I can never find a balance - I'm either hopelessly excited and positive or completely depressed and pessimistic about the whole thing. Will just be glad when tomorrow is over, can't pretend that some of this isn't down to nerves about the procedure.

Good news is it looks like the trains are running OK at the moment and at least our late morning appointment means that we won't have to travel at rush hour, so with a bit of luck we'll be OK.

Hippie - hope you're feeling OK today. Best of luck tomorrow - hoping you get good news from the clinic on your embies :hugs:

PG - good luck for your scan tomorrow, here's to a Wednesday collection date for you! :thumbup:

Hope our ladies in the 2WW are doing OK and not going too mad - test date gradually getting closer!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - It really is such a rollercoaster :hugs: Wouldnt it be better if we could hibernate until our babies are in our arms!!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, haven't posted today as I've been feeling pretty much like you Sophie :cry:. I am terrified that they will ring tomorrow and tell me that the embryos are all gone, or that they all look tatty, or that they look ok and go ahead with the transfer and then they won't stick. It would be SO shit to have gone all this way for a bfn!!!
Just waiting 2 days to know how the embryos are doing is driving me bokers, I don't think I'll manage too well in the 2WW.:help:
I had a chat with the DH about it and he said 'well, if it doesn't work we'll try again'. I guess that's the way we'll both have to look at it, but still...](*,)](*,)

As for the OHSS I'm feeling a fair bit better today thanks. Only like I've been kicked in the groin as opposed as having been kicked all over my body! Got a back massage from DH this morning which helped a lot, shame the place where I get the Thai massages isn't open on Sundays.

We really need some good news tomorrow PG and Sophie, I'll be thinking about you lots.

:hi: everyone else and thank you for the constant support and for just being there :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, just wanted to give the news that HIPPIE IS PUPO!!! :wohoo::yipee::happydance:
The embryologist rang this morning to let me know that 2 embies had stopped growing :cry: but 2 were still going strong :thumbup: so just had to run in and had those 2 little fellas put back where they belong.
It was all a bit dramatic this morning as I woke up with cramping so bad I was screaming with pain, still necked a couple of paracetamol and went in. Drinking all that water DID NOT help but once they scanned me they said that though my ovaries were still very large, there was no dodgy fluid. So it sounds like the pain was due to internal bruising rather than OHSS :happydance: and we were good to go ahead with ET.
So that's all of us who have had ET so far with 2 put back in!
One of the embies was 4 cells and the other a whopping 7 cells so hopefully we'll get a baby out of it, though I'm not hopeful there will be more than 1.
Hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to hear from various peeps having scans xx


----------



## SophieBee

Woo hoo!! Hippie's PUPO with twins :dance::wohoo:
Congrats Hippie - have as relaxing a 2WW as possible. When is your OTD?

Collection procedure went OK, but they were only able to get 4 eggs. I know this doesn't give us great odds, but I suppose it only takes one. The embryologist wasn't able to say if they were all mature - they'll find out when they do ICSI on them later - but she thought that at least 3 of them probably were, given the size of the follicles.

So now it's just the wait until the call tomorrow when I find out how many have been fertilised. They are hoping to go for a day 5 blast transfer, but talked about the possibility of day 2 or 3 , so I guess we'll just see what happens.

Not feeling particularly joyous, but we'll see what happens :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie :wohoo: for EC!
If you're using fresh :spermy: you will probably get more than one, I will keep everything crossed for you.
My OTD is Thursday 23rd which is 18 days!!!!! I don't think I will wait THAT long, come on, that's more like a 3WW? Thinking of testing on the 18th and 19th. The 19th would have been my granny's birthday so I think it would be lucky :winkwink: x


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks Hippie - the embryologist was hopeful that at least 3 would fertilise and maybe even all 4, but it will I guess depend on quality and all that. Hubby's sperm numbers were a little better this time, so it will be an easy ICSI according to the embryologist. We had been hoping for a few more eggies of course, but we can't change the number we have so just got to hope that they will do the job.

Feeling quite sore and bleeding a bit. Very glad I've already taken tomorrow off as sick leave - will see how I go as to whether I go back on Wednesday. Hobbling about like an old woman at the mo :haha:

23rd Feb seems way too far away - I don't blame you for testing early. And I'm all for good omens like your granny's birthday. I've already decided that if we do get to the next stage, I'll be testing on 21st Feb as it is the anniversary of our first date (11 years ago!) - that has to be lucky too, right?

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

HIPPIE - CONGRATS PUPO PRINCESS!!! Sending you LOADS of LUCK, PATIENCE & SANITY!! xxxx 

Soph - Wishing you little guys loads of luck with fertilisation xxxx Will be keeping everything crossed that they all do well for you xxxx Looking forward to fert report tomorrow xxxx

AFM.... :bfn: again this morning... and this one hurt :( so I will not be testing tomorrow.... not sure when I will test next. Tbh I didnt realise that this would be so hard. :cry: xxxx 

Trask - How are you getting on?? 

Hope everyone else is OK xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Wowsers Hippie, PUPO with twins wahay!!! That's such good news :dust: Did they just call you in the morning and you had to go straight in? Stressful, but it's good to have them where they belong.

Sophie, fx for the fertilisation report -you should get a few embies from those eggs :dust: You're right about quality not quantity, so if they were juicy and your DH was also ok, then things are looking good! I know what you and Hippie mean about being up one day and down the next - this is so much tougher than I imagined and I haven't even got as far as you yet!

Samba I remember the :bfn: feeling from all those years ttc, even knowing half the time that it would be a miracle if it was anything else. But the pressure is on now. Be kind to yourself and take it easy hon :hugs: Hope the next one has the right answer.

AFM, these eggs seem to be taking forever to grow, but it looks like we're on for EC on Friday. I'm so ready for that now, just want to get on with it! Could any of you tell me when ET is likely to be, or could it be any time from Monday onwards? Organising work is a nightmare with all these delays. I asked when they would make a decision about whether we would do ET and the nurse didn't have a clue, which was helpful. It just says in my notes to counsel me about the possibility that we would have to freeze any embies - still waiting to actually sit down and have that conversation (the nurse today just read me what my notes said, um thanks).


----------



## PGLady

PS 25th Feb is my sister's birthday, so I'm all over the good omen dates for testing. We have defo missed Feb 14th which is our unofficial 10th anniversary (getting together was such an epic saga we don't have a first date or anything!!).


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Thanks hun xxxx Soooo Collection FRIDAY!!! :wohoo: See its quality egg growing there :winkwink: If you collect on a friday its a Sunday, Monday or Wednesday transfer depending on how many you have and the quality. My clinic only goes to 5 day blasto if you have more than 4 eggs :hugs: and LUCK!!!! :dust:


----------



## PGLady

Thanks Samba, looks like I can do my Tuesday meeting then. Think my clinic only does blasto for 5 embies or more, but they may even just freeze them on day 2, who knows :shrug: I think I'll read myself the story of the hare and the tortoise tonight!


----------



## hippiehappy

PG, like Samba says, EC Friday = ET Sunday, Monday or Wednesday. You will also be exactly 1 week after me! :thumbup:
My clinic told me if only 2 fertilise it would be Sunday, if more than 2 fertilise they would look at them on Monday morning and if 3 or more were still growing they would wait till Wednesday. Unfortunately 2 stopped growing so they decided to pop the remaining 2 back in, but then much has been said about 3dt vs 5dt and it doesn't seem like the 3dt will be any worse, or vice versa. I'm also glad that it happened on Monday as now I have 4 days of working from home till the end of the week and the week-end to rest on the sofa or in bed before I go back to work. It would have been more awkward if I'd had to go into work today & tomorrow, especially since I was in agony this morning so it would have been a sickie :nope:

Sophie I have a good feeling for your eggies!
Methinks you will get some top ones there. Numbers count for nothing, look at me, I had 17 eggs and only ended up with 2 embryos by the skin of my teeth!

Samba, stop torturing yourself! It's waaay too early to worry. Give it till the week-end at least honey. Like PG says, we all know the feeling of looking at that bfn after years of TTC, go out for coffees with friends, go to the cinema, read a book... anything to keep your mind off it :hugs:

Oh and PG it's my sister's birthday on the 26th, the day after your sister, funny!

:dust: and :hugs: to all xx


----------



## SophieBee

Samba - just want to echo what the other ladies have said, don't be down-heartened yet. POAS is a form of torture we inflict on ourselves. I remember the feeling all too well and am sending you mega cyber :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the positive words on the egg numbers. I guess I wanted more for the whole margin of error thing - plus I was feeling a bit low after the whole experience of egg collection anyway (see my journal for details - it wasn't the most stress-free experience).

Can I ask those ladies who have been through the procedure - did you have much bleeding afterwards? I still seem to be bleeding a bit. I thought it was tailing off, but still bright red when I wipe which is worrying me a bit. Not in too much pain (haven't taken any pain killers since getting home) and I'm inclined to leave it until the morning and if it is still happening then call the clinic. What do you think?


----------



## Wallie

Sophee I had slight discharge after EC but nothing like red blood. I would do as you say, wait and see how it is tomorrow and just touch base with the clinic.

I never had any discomfort at all after EC, I've normally sailed through it without any problem.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Yes I bled for quite a bit afterwards... I was actually very :shock: when I got up off the bed to see how much there actually was. I also passed some clots too. Will pop to your journo for details xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks ladies, that's really reassuring - particularly your experience Samba, which sounds very similar to mine, right down to the :shock: at the bed - and the bloody speculum they left lying out for me to see. Nice.

Will see how it looks tomorrow, but I'm fairly confident that it is just minor trauma from the procedure, rather than anything serious.


----------



## Traskey

Evening ladies, 

Sophie, I did bleed a fair bit but it was lighter the next day. Still needed a liner though. 

PG, I have the same birthday as your sister. Sounds like a good date to me. 

Hippie, congratulations on being PUPO with 2 :dance:

Samba, hang in there with the 2WW it's truly torture. One minute you think it's gone well and then you think it hasn't. It's :wacko:

Wallie, not long for you now.


----------



## Traskey

AFM, I have news to share.

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/Traskey_photo/IMG_2453.jpg

I am 6dp5dt so day 11 with a FRER. We are hopeful but cautious. Thank you all for supporting me along this tough journey :hug:


----------



## SophieBee

OH WOW!!! Congrats Traskey! That's so exciting :headspin::wohoo::dance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - :wohoo: :wohoo: OUR FIRST :bfp: and may it be the beginning of many more to come!!! xxxx :yipee: CONGRATS xxxx :cloud9:


----------



## Traskey

Aww, thank you both. 

Sorry, i've just resized it smaller, it was massive :wacko:


----------



## hippiehappy

Traskey OMG!!! :wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin: I am SO happy for you! What time did you test?
A fantastic first :bfp: and here's to MANY MANY MANY more to come on the thread :hugs:

Sophie I can't comment on bleeding as I had none at all, but the cramping has made up for it. Hope you feel better soon. Definitely check with the clinic but I'm sure as lomg as it's not heavy you'll be ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Wallie

Trasky, excellent news! I was waiting on you posting that as I'd seen it mentioned on others threads!

Well done and congratulations, brilliant news!


----------



## Sambatiki

HI ladies, 

I wish it was better news from me but I have pink CM and spotting. I think its game over for me. Hey ho onwards and upwards xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Sambatiki said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I wish it was better news from me but I have pink CM and spotting. I think its game over for me. Hey ho onwards and upwards xxxx

As I said in yours I hope it's not AF. Best of luck over the next few days :hugs:


----------



## donnas2012

:bfp: Traskey !!! well done !!! 

congratulations hun !! :happydance::happydance::happydance: u must be so happy !! and wat a beautiful line for 11dpo !! i wonder how many u have ?? really pleased for u xx

Samba i really hope it isnt the :witch: how many dpo are u now ? im sorry if it turns out it is i do no how u feel hun i really hope u are still in the game if not will u try again are u funded? its so unfair why cant it just work for us all !! :nope: 

afm i stopped the cyclogest yesterday couldnt bear to torture myself any longer i no it hasnt worked i am ok tho not as bad as i thought i would be i wasnt to hopeful with 2 failed cycles behind me i am going to write to the ofu tho as i feel they should of had me in and discussed why it didnt work the last 2 cycles and if a shorter protolcol may have been better for me ? it was always just ring in with your period when your ready to do it again, also i no i had a early blast which they couldnt grade properly so is like a 1 and a 3cc tx,d spoke to embryologist i have researched these grade embies and they have a very low chance of implanting as not a great quality and very few cells this concerns me i really think i have bad eggs with my ex husband i had several mc,s always by 5 wks so im sure its my eggs with the ectopics it was always 5 or 6 weeks when we knew it was in the tube i lost my remaining tube because the doctor missed that i had 2 in my tube and milked it out 3 days later i was doulbed over in agony and hcg rising still they went back in and found the other 1 my tube could of been saved had they of flushed it thru from the start so now im tubeless i did complain but never took it further but it pisses me off i no thats why i got the treatment funded as i have my son and i no some women dont if they have any kids didnt u say trask u had to fund this cycle i think thats terrible by the way so what if your dh has children with a previous partner u dont !! its so wrong !! anyway i will keep checking in i hope to see alot more :bfp:s in here !!


----------



## donnas2012

Sambatiki said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I wish it was better news from me but I have pink CM and spotting. I think its game over for me. Hey ho onwards and upwards xxxx

sending u :hugs:samba xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww Donna :cry: I'm so so sorry :hugs: are you going to be looking at other options like saving for a self funded cycle or alternatives? Or perhaps you feel like taking a break from the whole TTC thing, I know I probably would. Hard to say until you get there. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Samba, so sorry about the spotting but it's not necessarily worst case scenario yet. I know at least 3 people who had proper :af: until 6 months into their pregnancies and went on to have perfectly healthy babies. I know it's not much but hang on in there, it's still early days. This whole thing sucks so much, when I hear stuff like yours it makes me so angry :growlmad: why do bad things always happen to good people but every chav in the country including my horrid neighbours can get pregnant without even thinking too much about it??? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Lots of :hugs: to you :growlmad:both, will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Donna - am so sorry that this hasn't worked for you :hugs: Hoping you're OK and that you and your OH are taking lots of time to comfort each other.

Samba - keeping all my bits crossed that the spotting isn't anything AF related. You're not out of it yet hun :hugs:

Not brilliant news from me. Just had the call and only one egg has fertilised. They were able to inject 3 of the 4, but just that one is hanging on in there - I'm going in tomorrow for a day 2 transfer at 2pm. Keep your fingers crossed for me - what little PMA I had left has just gone sailing away into the sunset :cry:


----------



## donnas2012

thanks again hippie and really appreciated your pm nice of u to think of me i wont be doing this again im done trying after 3 go,s at it i think enoughs enough and if it was going to work it would of done by now i really think i have bad eggs and havent got the money for all the testing etc that i think i need it is what it is and im blessed with my son some women dont have any at all i just have to accept it and move on now, i came on today as well rang clinic she told me to continue with cyclogest and still do my test thurs !!! i said no point didnt bother telling her i already stopped sunday i no in my heart and body that it hadnt worked or i would of continued with meds :nope:if i believed it would work i would save up and do another cycle but as i say i think i have bad eggs it would be pointless and im so drained from it all i need to lick my wounds and get on with my life now.

sophie hun it only takes 1 u have a little fighter there and he or she will have a much better chance when put back in u i really hope to see u get a :bfp:in the next couple of weeks i had a day 2 transfer last time and alltho it was a :bfn:for me alot of women have success with them good luck hun :thumbup:


hope everyone else is ok 

Donna 

xxxxxx


----------



## donnas2012

Hippie wanted to add i hope this cycle works for u and your little embies are getting snuggled in nice and cosy for the next 9 months !! good luck lovely i will be checking in to see how your doing wishing u lots of luck and sticky positive vibes xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks Donna that's so sweet! Will you still be testing on Thursday? Let me know how it goes. Your attitude is very inspiring as I'm not sure I'd be coping as well as you are, but like you say, you are very very lucky to have experienced motherhood, enjoy your son and there really is more to life. I keep trying to remind myself that every now and then. None of my closest friends have children nor they probably ever will have, it doesn't make you a worse or less adequate person in any way and I firmly believe that.

Sophie so sorry your fert report is a bit stinky. You must be feeling very disappointed, I know I did when we only ended up with 2 out of 17 eggs which is incredibly unfortunate odds, but someone (can't remember who sorry!) on here said to concentrate on the one that made it, it only takes one! And it's far from all over at this point! :hugs::thumbup:
I know (having stalked your journal) that you would have loved 2 children and I am 100% like you in that but I think at this stage it really is worth thinking about 1 thing at the time. Would you consider a self funded cycle? There are options that you might not have thought about or contemplated yet that perhaps in time will look very positive and real possibilities. Lots of luck with your transfer tomorrow and lots of sticky :dust: for the little one! :hugs:

AFM been working from home today and will do so for the rest of the week, it's still very busy and stressful but at least I can lie down if I start feeling wobbly!
All this talk of :bfn: has made me put things a bit into perspective, of course I am staying positive but I am under no illusion that this will be it and I will get my baby now. At least I can start thinking about what to do next and it won't (hopefully) be as traumatising if it doesn't go according to plan.

Hope everyone else is a tad more upbeat, I bet Traskey is :haha:
Hope eggs are growing for everyone and FX this is the end of the bfn's! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I must admit each time it fails it gets harder. :hugs:

Looks like Samba has actually got her bfp after all!


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks Hippie - we've talked about self-funding but the thing that puts me off is that I am obviously not responding well. The cost of ICSI, plus the cost of the amount of drugs I needed for this round alone would have been around £6000. If we knew that spending that amount would lead to a good chance then we wouldn't hesitate, but I think we have to be realistic. 

Obviously we won't make any decision until we've spoken to the consultant - and of course, I'm still in with a chance with this little 2 dayer, so it's one step at a time. Just having a massive panicky blub today so that I can get it all out of my system and be ready to welcome my solo artiste tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## SophieBee

:happydance: Congrats to Samba!!! :happydance: Fantastic news!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Im sorry youve not got the news you really would have wished... but this little embie could do this for you.... this could be your dream. Ive got my fingers arms, legs etc all crossed that this little one does the trick!!! 

Donna - :hugs: 

So yes.... ladies.... I got a :bfp: today. Im still spotting so feeling quite cautious but its there..... 2 lines..... I cannot honestly believe it!!! 

Hope everyone else is OK and Ive got everything crossed for everyone xxxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## PGLady

Wowsers, 2 :bfp: since I was last here :happydance::happydance::cloud9::thumbup: I'm over the moon for you both Traskey and Samba!! I will remember you both when I'm in the tww, whenever it will be. There is hope!

Sophie, take care of your little one - I hope the transfer goes well tomorrow. :hugs: If you do do this again for number 2, there is plenty to talk about with your doc and other protocols to try, so keep the faith hun.

Donna, lots of :hugs: , this must be a difficult time for you. Take time to reflect and enjoy the family you have xx

Hippie - hope you're ok and the 2ww isn't making you too :wacko: yet!

Wallie, do you have another scan this week? Hope it all goes well and you're onto part two, attack of the needles :flower:

Sorry if I've missed anyone, so much has happened here :headspin:

Hopefully I have taken my last Gonal F and will trigger tomorrow night fx for the scan tomorrow


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - :wohoo: for your last shot..... Feels really strange doing the last one. Wishing you all the luck in the world xxxx :dust: Getting closer and closer xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Thanks Samba - one step at a time!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Yup I really believe it too step by step.... :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks ladies. Am eating pizza and watching Bridesmaids and feeling a bit cheered. Getting this all out of my system was necessary - essential - and I know that I'll be able to get my optimistic head back on tomorrow. I'm a big believer in properly giving in to my feelings - I need to explode in order to get some perspective, but apologies if I was being too negative. :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I remember Sophie with my first IVF I got a call from the embryologist to say none of our 6 eggs they retrieved fertilized. It was disappointing for sure but I wasn't devastated, well not when I just got told. That evening I got more and more upset to the point I couldn't even speak about it anymore. 

OH and I went to the hospital the next day to chat with the consultant and the traffic was terrible and we were late, so I phoned in. Miraculously one egg fertilized by the next morning! I couldn't believe it, I was so happy. It was 4 cell by the time they transfered it on day 2. 

You know that was the best thing that happened to me as if we had only one that fertilized straight away it wouldn't have been such a miracle to me. 

Anyway it gave me hope and obviously it didn't work but I'm just telling you this as I know you've only got one embie but it is the best chance you'll get. There's nothing else you can do now but hope and pray! :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Wallie, what an inspiring story - helps put things into perspective. Thank you.

Sophie, if you can't be sad with us, where can you be? I think you've got a great attitude to all this. Take time to acknowledge what is happening and then move on - tomorrow's another day. Best of luck tomorrow, I'll have everything crossed (well maybe not when I'm with dildocam!) :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

Thanks PG - what time is your scan tomorrow by the way? Hoping all goes well and you get the go-ahead for collection!

My transfer is at 2pm - wish me luck!! :hugs:

Wallie, your story is so inspirational, thank you so much. :hugs: Really hoping that things all work out for you this time.

Right, I'm going to try to get some sleep soon I think. Thanks for being here and letting me wail and tear my hair out!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - I defo think that you should show your feelings :hugs: :hugs: BEST OF LUCK for you 2pm tomorrow xxxx 

Wallie - :hugs: What an amazing story xxxx


----------



## PGLady

Scan's at 8.30 - I won't miss the early mornings at the hospital :happydance:

Very best of luck at 2 Sophie I'll think of you when I'm running around with the world's longest to do list!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Sorry I missed yours.... GOOD LUCK!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sambatiki

wallie - And youre stimming on friday!!! Its getting HOT IN HERE!!! xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Yes first one will be 10pm Friday night!


----------



## Traskey

Donna, you are entitled to a consultation after each cycle so call and ask for one. I'm hoping it may give you some answers. I know how hard it is to have it fail and it's devastating. :hugs:

Sophie, i'm sorry that you are disappointed and we are all hear for all of you when you need to vent. You are right though, have some optimism for the embie you have. As they say, it only takes one!

Wallie, thanks for sharing your story with us. Stimming on Friday :wohoo:

Hippie, how are you doing?

PG, yipee for the final shot :D It's the exciting/worrying stage.


----------



## Traskey

And a massive congratulations to SAMBA on her :bfp::wohoo:

I am so super duper pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I just cant wait for some more FABULOUS bump buddies!!!! COME ON EGGIES, SPERMIES, EMBIES!!! GROW GROW GROW!!!! :dust:


----------



## donnas2012

Sambatiki said:


> I just cant wait for some more FABULOUS bump buddies!!!! COME ON EGGIES, SPERMIES, EMBIES!!! GROW GROW GROW!!!! :dust:

OMFG !! SAMBA !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I AM SOOOOO PLEASED FOR U HUN I WAS SOOOO HOPING IT WAS IMPLANTATION AS IT SEEMS REALLY EARLY FOR U TO HAVE THE WITCH !! SO IT WAS OBVIOUSLY IB !! I THINK U HAVE 2 BURROWING AWAY IN THERE AND A LOVELY THICK LINING THATS WHY THE BROWN BLEEDING MY FRIEND HAD IT FOR A WEEK AND HAD A HEALTHY BABY GIRL LAST MONTH !! SO PLEASE DONT STRESS HUN I JUST SEE YOUR LINE SOMEWHERE ON HERE AND NICE N CLEAR FOR 11DPO !! I WUD LOVE TO THINK I TESTED TO EARLY AT 12DPO AND MY BLEED IS IB BUT I STOPPED MEDS AND ITS PROPER RED BLOOD IN FULL FLOW WITH LOTS OF CLOTS AND MY FRER,S WERE COMPLETELY STARK WHITE NOT EVEN A INDENT ON THEM !! SO PLEASE DONT WORRY U DONT HAVE THIS LOTS OF WOMEN HAVE SPOTTING AND LIGHT BLEEDING THIS EARLY ON IM CONVINCED U AND TRASKEY HAVE TWINS IN THERE AS WELL !! 

AFM I WONT BE TESTING AGAIN NO ITS OVER FOR ME I WILL BE TALKING TO THE CLINIC BUT DONT SEE MUCH POINT NOW IN GOING IN TO SEE THEM AS I WONT BE DOING ANOTHER CYCLE AND IF I WAS I WOULD NOT GO BACK TO THE OFU JUST MY OWN PERSONAL REASONS IM NOT HAPPY WITH THEM.


I WISH U ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD AND LOTS OF STICKY VIBES AND WILL BE CHECKING IN ON U ALL.

TAKE CARE ALL OF U

DONNA
XXXXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Donna - Thank you so much :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba OMG OMG OMG!! I'm so happy to say I bleedin well told you so!! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee:
I'm so happy for you. Funnily enough I'm mrs positivity for everybody else but for myself. 

Sophie a massive, massive GOOD LUCK for ET tomorrow, or as I told the nurse, the worst sex you will ever had. The DH proper rolled his eyes at me, you'd think he'd be used to my massively inappropriate comments by now :blush:

PG a massive GOOD LUCK and FX for your scan tomorrow and your trigger yay! It's funny how everything is quite safe and monotonous up until that moment and then things seem to go crazy.

Wallie you are our voice of reason! It's easy to think it could be worse, but in order to really believe it, it helps to have something like that to remember so thank you :hugs: and yay for stims soon!

Mazak, any news honey? Your trigger must be soon too?

AFM, tonight I attempted to breach the 'what do we do if it doesn't work out' topic with the DH. He's not very talkative! It went me: do we try again straight away? DH: yeah. End of convo :haha:
I think I will be spending the entire 2WW preparing for how to cope with a bfn. Good job I have my counselling appointment booked 5 days after OTD.
I've been feeling some slight twitches today but I'm pretty sure it's just everything shrinking back. I'm sure the trigger shot is still in me, OTD seems so far away, but I don't mind. Like I said I prefer blissful ignorance than knowing for sure it's not worked.
I did however buy lots of FRER tests today, it's definitely getting done on the 19th and every day after that until the 23rd. I'm all for patience, but expecting me to wait till 18dp3dt is just daft.

Night night all take care of them eggies & embies :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

:happydance: I'm officially PUPO with my solo artist! :happydance:

ET went very well. At the time of grading it was a 2 cell embryo and graded at 2- (1 = best, 4 = worst) but we were able to look at it before it went in and it had progressed to a 4 cell embryo and the embryologist thought there was less fragmentation as well. Was so exciting to see it and then to watch it being plonked into place in my womb. Apparently my lining is nice and thick so it is in the best environment - I've just got to hope it likes it there!

OTD is 22nd Feb (how come mine is earlier than yours Hippie?) but I expect I will test earlier. Will try to hold off as long as poss. As I said before, our first date anniversary is 21 Feb so would be nice to test then

How's everyone else doing? 

PG - how did the scan go? Are you triggering tonight as planned?

Anyway, I'm feeling quite excited and hopeful. Seeing it there in on the screen made it suddenly really real! Not going to dwell on the bad numbers and just try and have as stress-free 2 weeks as possible. Have already been singing Survivor by Destiny's Child to the embryo to cheer it along (cue major groans and eye rolling from hubby) :haha:


----------



## PGLady

Yay for a good transfer Sophie :dust: I hope you bean like's Destiny's child, good plan. I bet it's dancing around in there!

My scan was fine, 10 fairly juicy looking follies and 4 smaller ones so hopefully they'll be able to get some nice embies from them. Trigger is tonight at 10 tonight for a 9am collection, woo hoo! That's if I remember to take it home from the fridge at work.. No bum bullets, though!! I asked the Dr if we could have some more info about when they'll make the decision to freeze or transfer, and they said I need to wait until EC when I can speak to a consultant. The registrar made it sound like it was our decision though :headspin: :wacko:. So the big question is, do we transfer fresh with down to 1/2 the odds because of the hydrosalpinx or take the risk of losing a few, freezing, and hoping the fluid will go for an FET (which has lower odds than fresh transfer). I'm swinging from one to the other :nope:


----------



## PGLady

It seems I can no longer spell or proof read - sorry! By brain is otherwise engaged


----------



## Wallie

Excellent Sophie. My first IVF it was 3 cell but by the time they transferred it back to me on day 2 it was 4 cell too! Good luck and I'm glad your mood has changed for the better. Best of luck!!

PG, I can't advise anything. Surely it's your clinic who has to advise the best course of action. Surely they've seen this before? How would you or anyone else know what to do, it's up to the clinic!

I'm off for acupuncture again tonight. I feel a fat frump and doing nothing these days. Need to get my arse in gear!


----------



## PGLady

Yes Wallie, that's what I think too. When I told the registrar that I just couldn't compute all those odds, she just told me to wait until I speak to the consultant. Hopefully they will be more helpful. I'm not thick, but this is too hard!

I hope you feel better after your acupuncture session :flower:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!!

Hippie - I tested the Trigger shot out.... just so I knew the next time it would be a for real one!! 

Sophie - CONGRATS PUPO LADY!!! Wishing you all the best with your SOLO embie!! :dust: :dust:

PG - That is a tough decision :hugs: Im sure that the consultant will advise the best for you and your embies :hugs: Good luck with COLLECTION!!! Hope you get lots of good eggs xxxx 

Wallie - Not long now for you at all!!! Roll on Friday xxx 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Love and :dust: to you all xxxx 

AFM.... Still got my :bfp: but still spotting slightly :grr: I called the clinic today and they dont seem to concerned... they said it could be left over from EC. :shrug: So Im trying to forget it and just enjoy being preggers xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all :flower:

I was just checking the front page of the thread for the updates (thanks Hippie :hugs:) and saw that Mazak is scheduled for EC today! 

:dust: GOOD LUCK MAZAK!!! :dust:

Hope everyone else is well. :hugs:

One of the ladies on my journal has named my embie Hans Solo, which hubby was very pleased with - I will break it to him later that if we get our BFP there is no way in hell that the name is staying :haha:

Have a good day everyone, especially Mazak :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

SophieBee said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> I was just checking the front page of the thread for the updates (thanks Hippie :hugs:) and saw that Mazak is scheduled for EC today!
> 
> :dust: GOOD LUCK MAZAK!!! :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. :hugs:
> 
> One of the ladies on my journal has named my embie Hans Solo, which hubby was very pleased with - I will break it to him later that if we get our BFP there is no way in hell that the name is staying :haha:
> 
> Have a good day everyone, especially Mazak :hugs:

:rofl: OMG, my DH would have loved that too. He's a Star Wars nut! Stick to your guns Sophie and congratulations on being PUPO.

Mazak, good luck with your egg collection today :dust:

Wallie, hurry up Friday :dance: 

Samba, so pleased that the clinic managed to ease your mind a little. Relax and enjoy it :thumbup:

Hippie, I can't advise either. I would recommend bugging the crap out of the consultant on the day and see what they suggest :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

PG and Donna, how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

SophieBee said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> I was just checking the front page of the thread for the updates (thanks Hippie :hugs:) and saw that Mazak is scheduled for EC today!
> 
> :dust: GOOD LUCK MAZAK!!! :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. :hugs:
> 
> One of the ladies on my journal has named my embie Hans Solo, which hubby was very pleased with - I will break it to him later that if we get our BFP there is no way in hell that the name is staying :haha:
> 
> Have a good day everyone, especially Mazak :hugs:

haha very good. Last IVF attempt my two were called Luke and Leia! He'd of like that too I'm sure.


----------



## hippiehappy

Wallie said:


> SophieBee said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :flower:
> 
> One of the ladies on my journal has named my embie Hans Solo, which hubby was very pleased with - I will break it to him later that if we get our BFP there is no way in hell that the name is staying :haha:
> 
> haha very good. Last IVF attempt my two were called Luke and Leia! He'd of like that too I'm sure.Click to expand...

You guys are very lucky. According to my DH, our 2 are called 'the things' :haha::shrug:
It came about because the DH told me that he'd stroked my belly yesterday morning while I was still asleep and said hello to 'the things', he said he wanted to give them a bit of positive vibes :cry:
I don't think he even knows that they aren't getting much of that from me :haha:

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, been stalking and trying not to think about stuff too much, was having a bit of a negative day yesterday too. Feeling a bit better today but still a bit cynical. I am not allowing myself to think of babies at this stage, only about the next IVF cycle! There's plenty of time to look at baby gros if (and it's a prett big IF) that BFP happens.

Samba I am tempted to test out the trigger but I'm also a bit wary about testing at all, I'm so traumatised by all the BFN's I've had over the past 5 or 6 years that I don't want to jinx it. The later I leave it the better. I think I will test on the 19th which is 13dp3dt surely the trigger will have gone by then? :shrug: I've also booked the following two days off work, in case I get a BFN on Sunday 19th. That shows how scared I am of a BFN! :dohh:

Sophie, did I post in your journal? :shrug: In case I imagined it, which is totally possible, a big fat :wohoo: for Han Solo! The front page is getting changed :haha:. I have no idea why your OTD is earlier than mine, I guess my clinic are being over cautious and it makes me even more determined to test on the 19th and 20th.
Also you do realise that you could still end up with identical twins right? That's one thing that the consultant said to us at ET, she said we could end up with any number between 0 and 3 because the embryos can still split after transfer! Imagine that!
4 cells at 2 days is very very good, I had a 4 celler at 3 days and I felt very pessimistic about it yesterday so I Googled it (as you do) and found lots of success stories with a 4 cell 3 dayer so I guess you never know.

Mazak can't wait to hear some news :hugs:

Wallie :yay: for tomorrow! Another mile stone approaching! :hugs:

PG lots of :dust: for your EC tomorrow, can't wait to hear your good news. FX that the nasty fluid will have buggered off too :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Aw hippie :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling low. I think we all know the feeling and it's completely understandable. I'm in a weird place where I'm excited by the possibility of it working, but not really believing that it will. I guess we will just have to take each day as it comes and accept that the next 2 weeks are going to be pretty tough. At least we have people here that are going through the same stuff :hugs:

13dp3dt seems plenty of time to me. I expect that I'll end up testing at some point that weekend, even though I want to hold off as long as possible... Yeah right! :haha:
I didn't see a post from you in my journal by the way, but don't worry!

Mazak, hope the EC went well today and you're not feeling too grotty. Hope you got a good number too!

In case I forget to say it later :dust: GOOD LUCK PG! :dust: 
Hope tomorrow goes really well for you and they get lots of lovely eggs :happydance: I also hope you get an answer from the consultant about the freezing thing - I think it's unreasonable for them to expect you to make a call on that when they're the experts!!

Hope everyone else is well. I'm enjoying my few extra days off work - have been lounging around on the sofa watching crappy films. Bliss :winkwink:


----------



## SophieBee

Oops - and YAY for starting stims tomorrow Wallie :dust:


----------



## PGLady

:dust: Mazak, I hope your EC went well and you have news of lots of lovely embies tomorrow.

Hippie, this whole thing is terrifically hard psychologically. Whilst I think if you can manage PMA, that's great, but I'm a bit of a negative nancy too, and am reassured by data that shows how it doesn't matter what your attitude, it will work if it's going to. You might have a couple of stubborn 'things' in there who are going to do it for you regardless! On the other hand there is nothing better than a good laugh, and I believe that helps too, so I hope you have a good DVD collection! :hugs:

Wallie, I bet you're looking forward to tomorrow, best of luck :dust:

Samba, I guess the :bfp: is just the beginning of a whole new set of worries. Bleeding in early pregnancy is sooo common, but I bet knowing that doesn't help if it's happening to you :hugs: I hope you get to enjoy your pregnancy soon. 

Sophie, that cracked me up. If I end up with one, we'll call it Obe One in your honour :haha: I hope your DH takes the news well when you get your bfp, although I think Hans has a good ring to it!

Donna, I hope you and your DH are ok :hugs:

Traskey, how goes it with you?

Well I had the best night's sleep in ages last night, no anxiety about not waking up and missing a jab. Think tonight will be a different story though, I'm quite nervous about EC already. I hope I get a chance to talk to the consultant before I'm out of my tiny mind on drugs. DH found me this yesterday (I love being married to a geek!) https://www.ajog.org/article/S0002-9378(11)02424-0/abstract which cheered me up a bit. At the moment I think we'll probably freeze them all and go for a natural FET as soon as we can. That means from start to finish the whole shebang could take two or three months! But we'll obviously take the advice of the consultant, so that might change. I'm working at home as much as possible next week either way, as I could do with a break. Thanks for all your support, it does make this all easier - and it's so good to have the hope of some bfps too.


----------



## Traskey

PG, the consultant comes in before the procedure to get you to sign the consent form for the op. You can bug him then! Glad you managed to get a good night's sleep last night. 

Mazak, I hope all went well today. 

I think the 2WW is the worst part as you're not actively doing anything, no sniffing or stabbing. One minute you think it may work, the next you are convinced it hasn't. Hang in there, whichever day you are having and lots of funnies :D


----------



## PGLady

Thanks Traskey, that puts my mind at rest:flower: I always feel better when there's a plan (not a natural candidate for IVF then)! How are you? Is the 2ww oficially over?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies :hi:

Wallie - YAYYY for Stimming tomorrow!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dust:

Hippie - I was CONVINCED that this hadnt worked for me... and guess what!! PMA or NMA means BUGGER all :haha: Its such a nightmare 2ww the worst one I have ever experienced.... but you test when youre ready :hugs: and you know we're all here for you if youre feeling down xxxx Make sure you get your funnies in!!! xxxx 

Mazak - Hope all went well today!!! :dust: :hugs: Hope to hear some great news tomorrow on your fert rate xxx 

PG - Good luck for EC tomorrow and Im REALLY sure that the consultant will have a good chat about everything tomorrow... Im sure they will also assess the situation whilst youre under and having collection to see what the situation is and whether it has improved... you know that they will do whatever is in you best interests :hugs: :dust: Look forward to reading all about it tomorrow. What time are you going in? 

Trask - Hows it going??? 

Sophie - Thats exactly how I felt :haha: Basically I was crapping myself at both outcomes :haha: :hugs: 

Donna - Hope youre OK :hugs: 

AFM.... I've done another preggers test today.... it was 2 years out of date :haha: and got a faint line.... not too worried as its sooo out of date but it satisfies my craving :haha: Cant wait to phone the clinic now and find out a date for my scan!!!


----------



## PGLady

I'm in at 8am tomorrow for a 9am collection - at least I won't have too long to get hungry!

How long do you have to wait for your first scan? EXCITING!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Thats same as me!!! I think judging by Trask it will be end of this month. Wishing you loads of luck xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks guys!
Regarding funnies, I found this earlier, it made me PMSL so I thought I'd share it. Sorry if it's a bit much/ bad taste, if you think my sense of humour is too dark you're welcome to b*#h slap me :haha:

[youtube]i8qYd4Os0jM[/youtube]


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - PMSL!! What are you doing with my personal video of me for DH for valentines?? :haha: Its defo I always keep my socks on :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyBpTVlrjc8


----------



## hippiehappy

Hahaha Samba I LOVE that pig! :rofl:. That sketch with the magic machine was just sublime.
And the Japanese man, his moobs are just spectacular and look at how happy he is!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Which reminds me, Noel Fielding's Luxury Comedy is on in 20 minutes, it's one of those that is so messed up but it makes me laugh so much even though I have no idea why I'm laughing! :haha: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Its cool isnt it!! What channel is Noel on?? Sky??


----------



## hippiehappy

E4 xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Im there now!! 

Funnies are essential to a :bfp:


----------



## SophieBee

Whooop! Good luck for tomorrow PG! :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

On the funnies front, I treated myself to a load of Alan Partridge dvds so we're racking them up for the weekend - looking forward to lots of :haha:


----------



## hippiehappy

Excellent, love Partridge! :haha:
Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - OMG... I LOVE COCK PISS PARTRIDGE!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQIm1A70o8


----------



## PGLady

Alan Partridge, good idea!

I've just come out of theatre and having a nice cup of tea. Had 8 eggs, which I'm a bit dissappointed about as I had 14 follies. Never mind, as long as those 8 do the job, and I know that's not a bad number, so I'm not going to act like a spoiled brat.

The consultant was v nice and recommended a fresh transfer, so that's what we're doing. Can't wait to join the 2ww club, better get those DVDs lined up!


----------



## SophieBee

Hooray for 8 eggies :happydance: and hooray for fresh transfer :happydance:

Hope you get lots of lovely embies out of those eggs - keeping my fingers crossed for your fert report tomorrow :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Wallie

Oh that is still a very good number, you shouldn't be disappointed at all with that but I can see where you're coming from when you thought you had lots more.

Yeah for fresh transfer though. You'll be pupo in no time at all! Best of luck!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - I felt disappointed with my 6 hun so I know what you mean :hugs: Now feet up for the rest of the day and I had a little drinkie on the saturday before transfer :winkwink: Dont forget that DH needs to wait on you hand and foot! xxx Cant wait for tomorrow!! GREAT news on the fresh cycle!! :wohoo:


----------



## hippiehappy

PG, 8 is awesome, if you are using fresh :spermy: and doing a fresh transfer you will get plenty of good ones with 8 eggies, trust me! FX and :yipee: well done chick!
I'm glad you will be doing a fresh transfer then I don't have to be lonely PUPO for too long, with you and Sophie (and Mazak??) joining me soon! :hugs:

AFM I had to go and see my GP today due to my nose giving in, I suffer from rhinits but haven't been able to use my usual meds for several weeks as they are mostly steroid based anti-inflammatory drugs and my nose was bleeding today. Sadly they told me there is NOTHING they will allow me to take :dohh: so I guess I just have to grin and bear it :growlmad:

Hope everyone is well today. I have been working from home all week but today productivity is down by about 90%, I really can't get motivated :shrug: just worried what to tell the boss I've been doing all day when I clock out around 4 :help:
Oh well back to normal and back into work on Monday. I guess at least I'll have less time to obsess about my 2WW.

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

If youre working from home how will they know when you clock out??


----------



## PGLady

Thanks ladies. :spermy: defo fresh :blush:, have to say I felt a bit sorry for DH having to do that, especially with another fella on the other side of the partition :haha: 

Hippie, I always say I've been reading when they ask me what I've been doing on an unproductive day, but I don't know if you can do that. What a bummer about your nose, does that mean you'll have to put up with it for the next 9 months? :hugs: 

I'll be taking a leaf out of your book and mostly working at home next week, although I have a 9am lecture on Tues and three students in the lab, so I'd better check on them occasionally. I have just ordered Saxondale from Amazon and am watching a Kath and Kim DVD on ebay, so have lots of funnies lined up.


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooh Kath and Kim :haha: Havent seen that in ages! That will keep you amused :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba, they know I clock out because I'm supposed to e-mail my boss when I log on in the morning and when I log off in the evening I'm also supposed to give a summary of what I've been doing - not much today :blush: I got away with it though as the boss rang me so I didn't have to e-mail and he wasn't too bothered as to ask me because I've been very productive for the rest of the week, phew!

PG ouch for DH, that sounds nasty! Bless. Enjoy your week off and try not to obsess as much as I have done this week. Oh and enjoy your funnies xx


----------



## PGLady

Oh Hippie, sounds like this week has been hard on you :hugs: I hope being at work next week helps distract you a bit. I think your OTD is the day before mine - have I made a mistake somewhere? xx


----------



## Traskey

PG, yay for 8 lovely eggies :wohoo: Loads of :dust: for your fertilisation report.

Wallie, is it your first stimming shot tonight?

Sophie, hope you are having a good day.

Samba, happy 4 weeks :wohoo: 

Mazak, hope today went well. 

Hippie, sorry the 2WW has been tough.

Donnas, how are you?

:hug:


----------



## Wallie

Yes, I have my first stimming jag tonight at 10pm. Just realised how so behind I am. My clinic always have me dr'ing for forever! I'll no doubt be stimming for at least 12 days like last time! yikes!


----------



## Traskey

IVF always takes ages, about 2 months to do a cycle :wacko:


----------



## Wallie

yeah :wacko:


----------



## PGLady

Wallie, I feel your pain - I was dring for 3 weeks and stimming for another 2. It seems like forever :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

wallie - Thats OK we'll be waiting at the finishing line for you cheering you on!! :yipee: 

hippie - I hope that these next few weeks fly by for all of us :hugs:

PG - OTD is normally 16 days post collection depending on your clinic but I think most like you to be a couple of days late xxx


----------



## PGLady

Samba, I've just looked at my instructions again and it defo says day 14. Maybe they want to get in there before I go POAS mad :haha:

Wallie, I'm really rooting for you and am looking forward to reading your updates :dust:


----------



## Please

Hi Ladies! Can i join please? Have been lurking for a while 
Wallie - hey there u r...how funny i too started stims tonight. can't believe it's all kicking off again. last time i stimmed for 10 days. hoping for enough eggies for a 5dt, but not too many that i get OHSS again. such i difficult balancing act. Good luck.


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Please, good luck with your stimming :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

:hi: Please, welcome! :dust: for this cycle


----------



## Wallie

Hi Please! Nice to see you in here and I can't believe we both start stimming tonight! That's brilliant. I'm on 300 menopur and still sniffing. Hope I remember how to mix it properly!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello Please and welcome :hi: sounds like you've had a rough ride, 26 eggs holy moly there's me thinking I was about to explode with 17!
FX it goes well for you this time :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

First stim injection done. I remembered how to do it :happydance: Wasn't even sore!


----------



## hippiehappy

Well done Wallie, woo-hoo! :wohoo: xx


----------



## hippiehappy

PGLady said:


> Oh Hippie, sounds like this week has been hard on you :hugs: I hope being at work next week helps distract you a bit. I think your OTD is the day before mine - have I made a mistake somewhere? xx

Probably not, they gave me my OTD at the time of ET but I think my clinic like to be over cautious, the date they gave me is 20dpo! Crazy. I guess it's to rule out the 1% chance to get a false negative on 15dpo or something :haha: x


----------



## Please

Traskey thank u sweetie. Your from Hertfordshire, me too. Im near Royston on the border of Herts/cambs.
PG thank u hun.
Wallie well done, Im sure u felt relief like me now the 1st ones done. Im lucky as have the gonal f pre filled pen. very simple although i don't get involved DH is in charge of the sticking. No sniffing for me, short protocol again. when is ur first monitoring? Mine is Weds.
Hippie - thank u. oh yes Im surprised i didn't expload...i was so poorly. looked 7mths PG. Its my damn PCO 25+ follies on each side before we even begin. this and the long protocol were a bad combo. short seems to avoid OHSS although need a few more eggies this time.
Need to catch up with were ur all at. goodnight.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Please :hi: Welcome!!! Good luck with this cycle!! xxx 

Wallie - Congrats on your first jab!! xxx 

PG - You have a fab clinic only 14 days!!! xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well done Wallie and Please on your first stabbings :wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

I have to stim for a week before I go back for a monitoring scan, so that's not until Friday 17th February. If it goes like last cycle, I'll go back the following Monday and EC would be the 22nd February. I hope so anyway.


----------



## KittyCat82

Good luck Wallie! I'm on day 17 of down regging. Af started on day 13 and still heavy. It didn't start till day 17 last cycle so hope this makes this cycle bit shorter x


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - :wohoo: You'll only be a few weeks behind us :yipee:

Trask - HAPPY OFFICIAL :bfp: DAY!!! 

Kitty - :hi: Welcome to the thread!! Good luck with this cycle xxxx

PG - Looking forward to hearing your fert report today :dust: :dust:

Hippie and Sophie - Keep :haha: LAUGHING!! xxx 

Mazak - Hope all is well and good luck for today xxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym46oLB93h0&feature=related


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello Kitty, welcome to you too :hi:
I have amended the front page to include February cycles and new additions.
Good luck with all your stims and lots of follie growing :dust: 

:hug:


----------



## PGLady

:hi: Kitty hope it's not long to stims for you now.

Please and Wallie :yipee: for first stims

Traskey, your official :bfp: woo hoo!!

Mazak, how are you doing? Let us know :hugs:

Samba, Sophie and Hippie :hi: Hippie thanks for updating the front page xx

Hmm, have I forgotten anyone?

The wait for the embryologist's call is KILLING me! Now I have an idea of what the 2ww is like, yikes! I have decided to take up sewing as a new hobby (home stuff, not clothes), and hope that will distract me. We're going away next weekend too, so hopefully a change of scenery will do us good.

Anyone have any plans for the w/e? Xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Its HORRIBLE waiting for 'the' call. Sounds like youve got some lovely plans for the next couple of weeks, lots of lovely distractions. Ive got a sewing machine... its in the loft atm, really need to get DH to get it down for me. What are you going to make? 

Nothing major planned for me this weekend.... out for a meal tonight with friends and nothing much tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks for all the well wishes for my first jab! 

Hope everyone is doing well and hello to KK and where is Mazak, hope everything is okay?

I'm going to bake a huge cupcake cake for my grans birthday tomorrow. She likes coffee cake, so I'll that. Then off to get hair cut and coloured this afternoon in town.

Happy weekend girlies!


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - I was getting all excited about cake.... until you said it was coffee :cry: :haha: What are you having done to your hair?? New style or the same?


----------



## PGLady

Mmm, cake! Never thought I'd hear myself saying this, but I feel so bloated that I don't fancy cake right now :cry: Wallie, are they your cakes on your avatar? They look lush.

I can't sew, but a friend of mine taught me to make a shopping bag that I'm rediculously proud of. Next up is a table runner for our dining room. Once we have fabric etc. oh dear, will have to go shopping!

Just had the call, 7 fertilised :happydance: :headspin: OMFG! We'll see how many make it to Mon, fx.


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - AARRRRGHHHHHHHHH Thats FANTASTIC news!!! I swear EC on a friday is LUCKY!! Trask might disagree though :haha: Sending you LOADS of embie growing :dust: I think you'll get to blasto xxx :yipee: Im so excited!!


----------



## PGLady

Thanks Samaba. This is quite some roller coaster!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - It really is isnt it... :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

PG :wohoo:wohoo for 7! That's AMAZING! Told you fresh :spermy: = lots of embies! :hugs: and fx that all of them grow you'll probably get some frosties from such good numbers xx


----------



## Traskey

Yay PG, great news on 7 fertilised :wohoo: IVF is like :muah:

Ooo, who mentioned cake, I am starving again :haha: Like Samba though not a huge fan of coffee cake. Sounds lovely though Wallie. 

Hippie, thanks for doing the front page :thumbup: How are you doing? 

Welcome Kitty! :dance: Good luck with your cycle.

Samba, one more day until your offical :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## hippiehappy

I'm ok thanks Trask, the Clomid is giving me strange dreams and sore nipples :haha: also been having the odd period pain style twitch, though I guess it's way too soon for it to mean anything at all? :shrug: 
I am now 8dpo, come on hurry up Sunday 19th! 
Samba I agree, Friday EC is lucky! :thumbup:
I'm going round to the DH's work later and taking him out for coffee, then round to a friend's for dinner & dvd's tonight and having another friend round tomorrow for brunch. Trying to keep busy, this 2WW is so hard but I think I'm still preferring blissful ignorance to a definite bfn. Staying very aware of every little twitch, cramp etc. Does anyone know how many dpo usually does implantation happen? Just so I can obsess a little more :winkwink::dohh:

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - Youre 8DPO already?? Im a bit confused about the clomid?? I think it sounds REALLY promising hun xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Sambatiki said:


> Hippie - Youre 8DPO already?? Im a bit confused about the clomid?? I think it sounds REALLY promising hun xxx

Why did I say clomid? I mean Cyclogest of course. Yep, add brain dead to the symptoms (let's blame the drugs) :rofl:
X


----------



## Traskey

Hippie do you mean the Cyclogest? As for implantation, some time around now :) I got my first bfp lines when I buckled at 6dp5dt so 11dpo.


----------



## Traskey

Oh, cross post, yay for Cyclogest!


----------



## hippiehappy

And yay for brain damage :rofl:
I've also got the WORST acne outbreak ever, it seems like it's stopping now so I think it was the trigger that caused it.
At least I know that's how I react to HCG, it starts again it will be a sign of a bfp :thumbup: I have never ever said this but FX for a massive outbreak of spots next week :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - :haha: Im defo predicting a :bfp: for you..... thats a good preggers brain sign!! xxx 8dpo is when I started to get IB xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks that's SO sweet! I HAVE TO hold out and not test before next week-end. No IB so far for me but I don't really expect any, I must have the toughest womb lining ever, hardly spotted at all for EC? Did't even need a panty liner! Amazing. Not to mention ET, again nothing.
FX :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I didn't get IB at all but I did get spots on my chest and one on my face!


----------



## Sambatiki

Everyone is different of course.... I bleed like a bugger from EC. Tbh I never actually believed in IB. Still feeling VERY positive about you xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Yay for spots! :happydance: 
I've been troubled by them all my life so I expect them to go crazy if I get a bfp but I SWEAR I won't complain![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Sambatiki

OR perhaps you'll be blessed with lovely glowing skin xxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi everyone, hope you're all well :flower:

Fantastic news on your embies PG! So pleased for you :happydance:

I haven't quite had a chance to go through all the updates, so I'll just sprinkle a bit of :dust: for you all instead!

I'm having a low day. Feeling a lot of pressure from my dad and his wife for this to work, which is of course convincing me that it isn't going to work. I know it's just because they are desperate for some good news, but they don't seem to understand how difficult it is. I got a text message from my step mum today saying how she hopes it's a girl so we can go shopping for pretty things. Unbelievable. This is the bad side of people knowing I suppose, although most have a bit more tact about it. As I say though, I know it's because dad's in his final months and they want some good news before he dies, but that makes it worse not easier. What could I do though? I couldn't not tell him what was happening - we don't have enough time left with him to be keeping things secret. Ugh.

Anyway, so the weight of expectation is heavy today and I need to ban myself from google searching 2 day single embryo transfer success as it's not delivering scores of comforting stories.

Sorry, I honestly didn't come on here to poop the party. Hope you're all having a much better day :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Oh Sophie :hugs: what a sad situation. Everyone needs some hope in the hard times, but it's not fair to put the pressure on you. It's not up to you to manage others' expectations (my MIL sounds like your stepmum) but you may need to explain that it's one step at a time for you, and it's too painful to talk about babies just yet. I did that with MIL and I think she understood. You're right, though, now's not the time for secrets :hugs: I hope your Dad's comfortable and you get to see him often.

As for the 2 day transfer, the day of transfer has bugger all to do with embryo quality and more to do with number - yours would have made it to 5 days, but the embryologist didn't want to take the risk of losing it in culture as it was better off in you. Get DH to give you a hug and look after each other xx


----------



## Wallie

Great news PG Lady on 7 fertilised! Brilliant!

Sophie, that's really not appropriate for your step mum saying things like that. I would do as PG said.

HH, good luck on testing, you've not long now. Hope you get your :bfp: too!

Cake is made, I made vanilla instead. It's a huge cupcake looking cake. I've had the tin for ages and once made a chocolate one but the mixture was not enough for the tin, so today I made two lots of victoria sponge cake, one in each side of the cupcake tin. Seems to be okay. So I'll cover it with coffee icing somehow. I'll do it later tonight.


Yes the cakes on my avatar I made :happydance: Going to make some like that for valentines day but red (obviously)!


----------



## Wallie

Oh, got my hair cut. It's a bob and she cut it a little shorter and did my usual "red" colour all over to cover my grey! :-(


----------



## PGLady

Mmm Wallie, you are the queen of cakes! Your hair sounds cool, I like redheads (married one!).


----------



## Traskey

Wallie, yay for cakes and new haircuts!

Sophie, that is tough pressure to put on. I mean it's bad enough when we do it to ourselves but at least that's us and not external. IVF is hard as it is. If it's going to get you too upset then I would mention to her that this is not a guarantee of working :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Thought you might like to see the cake I made. I thought it was actually going to be crap but it's turned out alright, so I'm quite pleased! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0514.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PGLady

Wowsers Wallie, that looks so scrumptious! Your Granny's a lucky lady


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - That sounds like an awful lot of pressure on you :hugs: Im so sorry about you dad :hugs: Could you tell your step mum to stop it?? 

Wallie - That cake looks GORGE!!! Well done you xxxx 

Hope everyone is all OK xxx :dust:

AFM... official test date today :bfp: I called the clinic and just waiting for them to get back to me xxx


----------



## Traskey

OMG Wallie, that cake looks amazing :D

Samba, congratulations on your official :bfp: :cake: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :thumbup: and calling the clinic :D


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie so sorry to hear about your family troubles, last thing you need at such a hard time. It's hard to say what the best way to tackle the situation is, as both yourself, your dad and step mum are clearly going through the most stressful situations possible. Do you think your step mum is saying things like going shopping for baby as a way of trying to keep close to you as a bond to your dad? Or maybe it's just her way of trying to show you that she's being confident that it will work? Either way, I know it's hard so hear stuff like that but I really do think that she's trying to help.
My mum used to be like that, when we were TTC and failing she kept telling me stuff like a cousin (who is 36 and suffers from MS) being pregnant, such and such a body who had azoospermia and had an operation, well his girlfriend is now pregnant, her mate's son had a baby with IVF.... In the end I went mental and told her to stop it as hearing how everyone who was in a worse situation than mine is having a baby was NOT helping :growlmad: in fact, it was just making me feel more shitty and unlucky and sorry for myself!
I spoke to my counsellor about it and she reckons that often it's a way for the person (in this case my mum) to make themselves feel better about the situation, because they feel like they are trying to help. The sad truth is of course no one can help much, but if it's upsetting to you, you're right to tell them.
Sorry that's me trying to get deep, I hope it makes sense? :wacko::hugs:

Wallie that cake looks INCREDIBLE well done you clever :bunny:! Not huge on coffee cake myself, but what you ended up making sounds lovely and it looks even better, I'm well jealous of your granny :winkwink:

Samba happy OTD!!! :happydance: and most important, happy :bfp: on OTD!!!

Traskey, PG, Mazak and Kitty how are you feeling? :hugs:

AFM, getting quite paranoid as it's symptom central here! :wacko:
I woke up in the early hours of the morning with quite strong AF like pain, it only lasted for about 20-30 seconds but it was bad enough to wake me up.
I thought it's officially over so went to the loo, but no bleeding, no spotting, nothing! :thumbup: Got another bad AF like cramp later in the morning after getting up properly and since then I've had an ache around my left ovary, which then turned into a dull ache for a few minutes, also a dull ache in my pelvis that lasted for about 20 minutes or so and a 10-20 second stabbing pain (sharp) in my left side. My lower back also feels a little achey too. Of course I am driving myself crazy wondering but not much to do other than that I guess? The next week will tell. Of course the first thing I did this morning was to Google '6dp3dt period like pain' and it looked good rather than bad, but I will try not to Google stuff like that again as I only drive myself crazy with it. Of course I am now REALLY preparing for the worse... Thank goodness for this forum and B&J's ice cream :haha:.
Another dilemma I'm having is following a bit of a row with the DH yesterday about testing. He is DEAD against me testing next Sunday, he got really angry saying it's stupid of me going against the advice of medical professionals and if I do it he doesn't want to know! :shrug: I was thinking that a possible solution could be to ring the clinic tomorrow morning and pester them to know why they've given me a test date at 20DPO and ask them if I can do it sooner than that, but if they say no, I think I'm gonna have to stick with the original plan and POAS on Sunday 19th but I will be on my own :cry:. Of course if it's good news easy peasy, I can hold a secret for 4 days but if it's bad and I go into meltdown then we might have a problem.... What to do? :help::help::help::help::help:
Hope all is well with everyone xx 
:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hmmm its a toughie.... Does DH realise that 20dpo is nearly a week late if you had TTC naturally.... ask him perhaps... that if you had been trying naturally would he make you wait a whole week to test? I think the clinics like to make sure that it isnt a chemical pregnancy and thats why they dont like you to test early.... that and the stress of possible false negatives causing you stress :hugs: I hope you come to an agreement... perhaps 14dpo?? 

Honestly I dont know how you cope!!! Can you imagine me being in the same postion with me POAS addiction..... I would be clawing up the walls!! xxx :hugs: 

Besides its not against medical advice.... that date is just THEIR date they want to know!! NOT yours!! :winkwink: You'll sort it hun :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies and congrats on the bfp's. Wallie that cake looks amazing!! Do you do it professionally? I have my first scan in morning but Af still here. It has showed up earlier than last time but still bleeding quite heavily do think I'll prob be down regging for another week (groan) super tired and had head ache for 4 days now! Grrr x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Good luck with your scan.... if youre bleeding its a really good sign.... means that your lining will be nice and thin, ripe and ready for fattening up again xxx


----------



## Please

Hey Ladies! Ugh the weekend is nearly over, hope you've had a lovely break. Settling down to watch Dancing on Ice and Got to dance. 
Samba thank u for the welcome and congrats girley!
PG well done on ur 7 embies.
Wallie fab cake. Sounds like we r on a very similar time frame. I should be having egg collection on the 22nd also providing things go like last cycle. I will have monitoring wednesday, friday and monday then trigger that night.
Traskey congrats sugar!
Hippie thanks for adding me to front page sweet. fxd for test day, Me & DH agreed last cycle on 13DPO (I knew if its was a BFP it would show on a FRER then) Although my clinic wouldnt me to test 18DPO (crazy) 
sophie sorry to here things are so tough for you and your family right now fx'd for some fantastic news very soon.
AFM DH is getting ready for jab number 3. Not feeling anything yet. Had accpuncture yesterday and she focused on really getting my ovaries going.


----------



## PGLady

Hello ladies, how is everyone?

Hippie, I wonder whether your DH understands as much about this whole thing as you? Mine only really knows what I tell him. I think Samba's idea is a good one, explain that 14dpt is quite usual, and go from there. Btw, I think your symptoms seem v promising, fx :dust:

Happy :bfp: Samba, did your clinic do a blood test for numbers?

Kitty, downregging is such a ball ache, it seems to go on forever :hugs: Hope your scan goes well, and even if you need to do another week, at least you are on your way.

Hello everyone else.

I'm suffering from bd withdrawal and have had some pretty interesting dreams recently (sorry if tmi)! I heard that it helps implantation, but not sure it's a good idea, esp with Crinone :blush: Clinic gave me no advice whatsoever :help: I'm quite excited about my phone call tomorrow when we'll find out if it's a 3dt or 5. DH won't be able to make it tomorrow for a 3dt because of work :cry: hopefully they'll give me a pic.


----------



## Wallie

KittyCat82 said:


> Thanks ladies and congrats on the bfp's. Wallie that cake looks amazing!! Do you do it professionally? I have my first scan in morning but Af still here. It has showed up earlier than last time but still bleeding quite heavily do think I'll prob be down regging for another week (groan) super tired and had head ache for 4 days now! Grrr x

No, I don't make cakes professionally! but thanks for asking.

They may get you to stim straight away, that's what they do when you do IUI. Anyway FX'd your lining is nice and thin and you get to start.

Get yourself off to acupuncture, it sure helped my headache symptoms!


----------



## Wallie

Hippie if OH wants you to wait to test at stupid DPO that's fine. If AF is not here anyway, you've won, you'll have your :bfp: so you''ll both be estatic!

PG, I must admit I was a bit of the same with BD, the clinics are useless they don't tell you a thing! Personally I'd love to BD but right enough that progesterone puts you right off the actual DTD.


----------



## PGLady

Glad I'm not alone on that one Wallie!


----------



## Sambatiki

Please - When is your first scan?? I think youre very brave letting DH jab you! :haha:

PG - Cant see why you cant have a cheeky :sex: if you fancy it!! Have you stopped bleeding from the EC??? I cant wait to hear your results tomorrow xxx Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies. Wallie, you should consider charging for your cakes-they are stunning! I'm at a different clinic this time so they might have a different protocol. Last time I bled for 11days so I have a feeling they will just get me back next week. We'll see! I tried acu for quite a while but my guy (who specialised in fertility) kept saying there was nothing wrong with me...just trying to keep my fluids up. Also I've put on 3lbs this week-so annoyed. How is it possible with all this clean living!! X


----------



## Wallie

The weight thing must be down to the meds, not just piggin' out!


----------



## Sambatiki

The weight thing is DEFO the drugs!!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks girls-just tried to be sooo good this week. I'm veggie anyway so jus eating all good stuff and no alcohol for 4 weeks nearly now and all that water and putting on weight! Not that its that important but I feel like my weight is creeping up while ttc and it gets me down. It's prob all the hormones etc too making me feel but crap! X


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry spelling-iPhones! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Silly homones do not help :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Ahh yeah, the IVF drugs make you gain and bloat. So attractive :haha:

My clinic said you could :sex: after transfer, it wouldn't affect the outcome but other clinics or books say no :shrug: 

Hippie, i'm sending happy :headspin: thoughts to your embies. 

Kitty, good luck with your scan.

:hugs: for Wallie, Sophie and Mazak.


----------



## hippiehappy

Please said:


> Hippie thanks for adding me to front page sweet. fxd for test day, Me & DH agreed last cycle on 13DPO (I knew if its was a BFP it would show on a FRER then) Although my clinic wouldnt me to test 18DPO (crazy)
> 
> AFM DH is getting ready for jab number 3. Not feeling anything yet.

You're very welcome. If I test on the 19th like I'm planning I will be 15DPO which should definitely be long enough methinks? Or not? I also have some FRER tests so I'm planning on using one of them. Really have a feeling I'll get :witch: before that though. Well, at least if that's the case I'll call the clinic to get on to cycle number 2 straight away. FX that's not goint to happen though! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Which by the way makes me wonder, can AF actually come at all while I'm on Cyclogest? :shrug:
You're brave letting DH stab you, I did that early on as I had trouble watching the needle go in but on the 2nd day he got a vein & it hurt like crazy, bled & gave me a big bruise, so I sacked him :haha:

PG I'm with Wallie and Samba on the subject of BD, get one (or 3! :rofl:) in before ET as you'll be too scared to sneeze after! I certainly was. Totally understand where you're coming from as well, I think it's the trigger that turns you into a sex monster :haha:



Wallie said:


> Hippie if OH wants you to wait to test at stupid DPO that's fine. If AF is not here anyway, you've won, you'll have your :bfp: so you''ll both be estatic!

Thanks Wallie I agree with my OTD being stupid DPO. Who on earth waits till 20DPO to test? They must be masochists at that clinic! I'm also thinking that if I test on Sunday and it's a BFN I'll be too upset for him to be able to ignore or be angry with me. So either way I think I'll stick to my guns. I don't want to bring it up with DH again as he'll just get mega angry and it will turn into an argument, he's ridiculously stubborn! I'm sure by next Sunday I will have a fair idea by the time I POAS anyway.

Kitty, good luck with your scan :hugs:

Everybody else :hi: and hope you've all had a good week-end x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - Yes AF can come on Cyclogest, I believe.


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies-I ended up bursting into tears in front of hubby saying that I was never going to get pregnant AND now I was losing my figure too which is the Only good thing about not being pregnant blah blah. Jeez-first mini break down this cycle do far..generally I've been fine so far so I guess it was coming ha ha! Af seems to have stopped this morning so see what they say in bit. Happy Monday all x


----------



## PGLady

Happy Monday Kitty, good luck at the scan :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with your scan Kitty.

Hippie, yes you can start bleeding whilst on the cylclogest. For me it wasn't a full on bleed until I stopped taking it but there was enough going on for me to know it hadn't worked. As soon as the progesterone stopped she came full force. However, you don't need to worry about that, PMA, PMA, PMA.


----------



## PGLady

Hello ladies -just a quick one from me, I've just heard we still have at least 5 hanging on in there, so we're going for a 5dt on Wed :happydance: It will be SET, so I'll join Sophie with a solo artist! Hope you are all having a good Monday too xx


----------



## Wallie

great news PG. Good Luck!

Yes, AF can still come on when you're taking progestone!

Kitty, yip breakdowns are inevital! Hang in there!


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks- scan went ok. Lining still bit thick but nearly there. Like you Wallie, they only start stimms on certain days so I'll be down regging till next Monday. Ad seems to have shown up again so I guess that makes sense. I also bled through cyclogest last time. Did you take extra this time trask? My last clinic suggested it but haven't mentioned it to new clinic yet. Also saw a school friend whilst waiting in clinic! Thought it might be awkward but wasn't at all. Just goes to show how common it all is...x


----------



## PGLady

Kitty, extra DR days are a pain, I hope Monday comes quickly for you :hugs: Not sure how I would react if I saw a school friend in the clinic (unlikely as I'm over 400 miles away from where I grew up :haha:), so I'm glad it went well.


----------



## KittyCat82

Yeah I thought it would be awkward but we haven't seen each other for years and don't hang around with any mutual friends. She actually lives quite far away from me but both referred to same clinic. I know she won't tell anyone as she said they are quite private about it (as are we) and it was just quite nice to have a chat! x


----------



## Sambatiki

PG- Thats GREAT news!!! :wohoo: :yipee: Keep growing Quints! :dust:

Kitty - When do you have to keep d-regging until? 

How is everyone else holding up?? 

AFM... I got my scan date... 1st March 8.35am.... lets hope theyre sticking in tight!


----------



## PGLady

Kitty, it must be nice having a chat with someone you know who understands what you're going through.

Samba, will you find out at the scan if there are two in there, or do your numbers tell you anything? You must be so excited to be able to see them!!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Our clinic dont do Beta results... and tbh theyre not reliable for twins. My friend who is expecting twins had the right amount of weeks on the CB digi they werent off the scale because of the twins. Yes I will get to see how many Embies there are... and more importantly if everything is OK and healthy xxx


----------



## PGLady

Interesting info Prof Samba! I'm learning a lot from you all on here :flower: Don't suppose you know how long it usually takes to lose the trigger? Thinking of POAS on Wed am before transfer so that I know it should be negative and it won't do my head in :wacko:. Lordy, 1st March seems ages away, but it's not really xx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Im pretty sure I was trigger free before transfer... I'll check through my journo for you xxx 

Yes scan does seem like ages away.... but 17 days isnt anything is it... Ive waited nearly 4 years for this so another 17 days is nothing :haha:


----------



## PGLady

I feel you. sister!


----------



## Sambatiki

^^ Remind me of what I have just said when Im moaning about how far away it is :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - 2 days after egg collection there was hardly a line at all. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/41386-sambas-icsi-bubble-squeak-bfp-2175.html


----------



## hippiehappy

PG hurray for the magnificent 5 :happydance: and FX for Wednesday!

Kitty, sorry to hear you have another week of DR but I guess better safe than sorry, Monday will come round soon enough.

Samba :wohoo: for your scan on March 1st! That must be SO exciting!!! That also means that as I'm exactly one week behind you, if I get a BFP I might be looking at around the 7th! :winkwink:. Does your clinic do a blood test to confirm a pregnancy at all? Sorry I'm being a bit thick but I'm not that sure what BETA stands for :blush:


----------



## PGLady

hippiehappy said:


> Samba :wohoo: for your scan on March 1st! That must be SO exciting!!! That also means that as I'm exactly one week behind you, if I get a BFP I might be looking at around the 7th! :winkwink:. Does your clinic do a blood test to confirm a pregnancy at all? Sorry I'm being a bit thick but I'm not that sure what BETA stands for :blush:

Do you have your geek glasses on :haha:? Beta means beta HCG - the pregnancy hormone - so this is the confirmatory blood test.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - Anymore signs... symptoms we need to know about??


----------



## Sambatiki

Here's a funny xxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1k...0l0l11466l10l7l0l1l1l0l453l1577l0.2.2.1.1l6l0


----------



## PGLady

:haha: class! That reminds me that the notes I was given for Crinone told me to put it into my "front passage (vagina)". Ahem, who gets this far TTC without knowing what a vagina is? :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: Perhaps it should have said.... front bottom.... fluey.... tuppence :haha:


----------



## PGLady

:haha: tuppence?!! :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Have you not heard that one before??


----------



## PGLady

No! I was brought up in a cave in Kent. Only half of that is true :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

:rofl: You lot crack me up.

Samba, :wohoo: for scan date. Let's hope that flies by :D
Kitty, I had the same amount of progesterone this time as last. 
PG, glad that you have 5 still going and it will be a day 5 transfer :dance:
Hippie, is your ticker to official test date or your test dated?
Wallie, how are you?

Sorry, i'm having a brain fart, i'm sure i've missed someone.


----------



## hippiehappy

Samba, no more symptoms. I guess the majority of my symptoms are thanks to the Cyclogest, I only had a slight AF style cramp today that only lasted 10/20 seconds. I keep thinking that if I get to Sunday without spotting we should be on!
Traskey, the test date on ticker is the date I want to test as my clinic gave me an OTD at 20DPO! My cycle is usually about 31 days and I usually ovulate around CD 17 so that means AF should arrive by 14DPO... Sunday will be 16DPO so I should be ok to test by then. If I start bleeding before that I will wait till the day the clinic gave me just in case. I'm too scared if a BFN!
Anyway, FX, I WILL resist temptation :haha: 
:hug:


----------



## Please

Girls you have tickled me with talk of nuneys (my personal favourite) for anyone that watches TOWIE Chloe having a bikini wax was hilarious...felt like she carpet burnt her nun...hahaha.

Im sorry my brain is mush and can't remember what i wanted to write. i hope your all well.

Girls need some reassurance...im panicing. Today i have felt quite a bit going on in my ovaries after just 3 injections, worried im going to overrespond agai. when did y all start to feel something?


----------



## Traskey

Please, that's who I forgot :dohh:

Hippie, good luck hanging in there for testing. I buckled early :haha:


----------



## hippiehappy

Please I felt like absolute crap after a couple of days, but what they kept telling me was to get in touch if I started feeling very very short of breath and like my lungs were being pushed up... If that makes sense? TBH if you over responded last time they should probably scan you a little earlier this time so it might be worth getting in touch with your clinic if you're worried. Hope you're ok though xx :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I must say I've felt fat (may be the drugs, maybe not) but I have been feeling odd in my ovaries and I've been injecting for the same length of time as you have.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - I REALLY have to wait until SUNDAY to see your :bfp: awwww MAAAAAN! 

Please - What Hippie said. I think its good if you can feel things happening :thumbup: :dust:

Wallie - Euurrghhh that nice bloated feeling.... lovely!!

Sophie - Hope you and Hans are doing well :hugs: Thinking of you xxx :dust:

PG - :haha: The cave bit?? :haha:


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - gosh it's been so busy on here and I've missed loads!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for your embies PG! And :happydance::happydance::happydance: for joining me with your enfant unique! Will be thinking of you on Weds :hugs:

And YAY for the scan date Samba! How exciting! It'll be here before you know it :hugs: Trask, I think I missed when yours is - is it just before Samba's?

Hello to Please and Kitty - sorry you caught me in meltdown mode on Saturday :wacko:

Wallie - hope all's going well for you :hugs:

Hippie - how's my PUPO buddy? I'm on serious knicker watch now - in my regular cycles I would usually start spotting on CD20 (around 6dpo) with full AF on CD26, so as tomorrow is 6dpo I'm officially nervous. Like you I think I'm putting down the lovely facial spots and the odd twinges to the cyclogest. Trying hard not to over-think every little thing. Very difficult though!!

I'm sure I've missed people and I know I've missed updates - so sorry if I have. Am almost fully out of meltdown now (until the next one :haha:) so will try to keep up again!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Ive got my fingers tightly crossed for Hans Solo! xxx :dust:


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie, you must be feeling a bit like me, I sometimes start spotting a day or 2 before AF so if there's still no sign by the end of the week I will be optimistic. Having said that, every time I've been put on some kind of hormone it's messed with my cycle so it might mean nothing :shrug:. Are you testing early?

Samba yep, I'm a POAS addict's worst nightmare :haha: the truth is if it's a bfn the longer I live blissfully ignorant the better and I won't have to be depressed about it for as long if I leave it late. If on the other hand it's a bfp the wait and anticipation will make it even better!
I've now gone back to work and I want to get to the end of the week without having a meltdown if possible. I've booked next Monday and Tuesday off on leave and I will DEFINITELY need it if I test negative on Sunday. If it's positive I will need the following 2 days to spend every waking minute peeing on a stick! :haha:
:hug:


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh Sophie I also know exactly what you mean about knicker watch! I am TERRIFIED every time I go for a pee especially at work, aaargh!!](*,)

:hug:


----------



## Please

Hey Girls! Thank u so much for talking me down Yesterday. DH was at acupuncture and I was laid on the sofa stressing about every slight thing I felt in my ovaries. Reading your responses really helped. U can guarantee if I wasnt feeling anything I would be complaining. 
Hippie thank you sweet. I'm not feeling anything too serious just niggling feelings. After having gone through one cycle with 29 eggs and one cycle of just 4 eggs are am dying to get somewhere in the middle. I am being seen tomorrow after just 5 injections (the earliest I can be seen to actually see whats going on)
Wallie - well lets hope what we're both feeling is all good.
Sophie and Hippie - Praying for you both.
Samba & Traskey when is your first scan?
PG is transfer tomorrow.
Sorry If i missed anyone.
Its that time of day...nap time!!! (this started Yesterday, feeling pooped)


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Please, glad you're not too bad. It's really good news that they can see you already tomorrow. If I remember correctly I had a blood test on day 6 and a scan every other day from day 8 of stims. I say 'if I remember correctly' because my short term memory no longer exists. The drugs are messing with my head so much it's silly! FX that they will spot a normal number of follicles tomorrow. I had 10 on day 8 and ended up with 17 eggs on EC which was day 14. 
Don't worry about obsessing about the tiniest twitch, I am exactly like you! The first few days after ET I was Googling EVERYTHING but now I am starting to accept that it's probably the Cyclogest, which I think is really getting to me a bit. I keep waking up in the dead of night needing a pee or due to AF-style cramps though they only last a few seconds I then can't go back to sleep for about an hour, which means I am now shattered.com. Today I've been feeling particularly tired. I'm fully aware that at this stage it's a VERY good sign as I'm always very energetic before AF which is now due in about 3 or 4 days so FX!!!

How is everybody? Is anybody doing anything nice tonight? We don't believe in Valentine's day but I won a romantic meal for 2 at a really nice restaurant through a Twitter competition so we will have to just make the enormous sacrifice of having to deal with cheesy music and loving couples and go and get that delicious free scran :haha:. The free meal also includes 2 cocktails, which the DH is overjoyed about seen as he will be having them both, I guess that was the deal breaker :rofl:.

Hope you're all well. 
PG a big fat GOOD LUCK for your ET tomorrow, can't wait for you to join me and Sophie in the 2WW club! It's SO exciting seeing the embies going in, it suddenly feels so real! Enjoy every second of it and take it easy for the rest of the week. Hope your OH spoils you rotten :hugs:

Wallie, not too long till your scan now :thumbup:

Sophie, any symptoms yet?

Traskey, Samba and Kitty :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone,
Hippie, hope you enjoy tonight, it sounds really tough :haha: Not long til Sunday, are you still going to test then? Can't wait to hear about your bfp! Looking forward to joining the knicker-watching bregade tomorrow, gadzooks, it will be one of the longest 10 days of my life! DH has been great so far as I have been pretty knackered. Fx that continues.

Please, I'm glad you're feeling better, it sounds like you've been through a tough time of it. TBH I didn't really feel anything on stims, so couldn't help there, but I'm glad they'll be monitoring you well. Felt very bloated after EC though, but I'm sure you know all about that with 29 eggs.

Sophie, I hope you are taking it easy and DH is looking after you. Will you be testing early? I still haven't decided. I'm working at home OTD and then it's the weekend, so I'll be able to get some privacy either way. 

Hope you're all having a great valentine's day, this will be one to remember for all of us :hugs: Our unofficial 10th anniversary and ET tomorrow. I'm not superstitious (although my family properly are), but that has to be good.


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - hope everyone's well. 

I'm trying not to drive myself insane by symptom spotting, particularly as it could all be either in my head or down to the cyclogest. I've had funny twinges the past two days, plus I'm very spotty (fun times), but this could all be nothing. I had a MASSIVE surge of PMA this morning and was absolutely CONVINCED that it will work, but have come back down to earth now. 

Knicker-watch is still all clear and I reckon that on a regular cycle that I would be expecting the :witch: on Sunday or Monday so reckon I'll be safe to test then. Having said that I may well end up testing on Saturday, which will be 10dp2dt, or 12dpo. I bought 2 double packs of FRERs today, so I guess I've resigned myself to testing early and often :haha:

We're not doing the V day stuff - we'll celebrate our first date anniversary next week instead. And hopefully it will be a double celebration...


----------



## PGLady

Fx for that double celebration next week Sophie! Feel the force! I found a 2 egg/one embie success story when I was trawling the interweb for when to stop my CoQ10 supplements (already have at EC, think that was the right thing to do), thought "oh I should post that for Sophie" then that brain cell died and I forgot.. Sorry. Hopeful though!


----------



## SophieBee

Oooh, I forgot to wish PG luck for the transfer tomorrow :dust:
Good Luck lovely, hope it all goes really well for you :hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Thank you EEEEEK! Didn't sleep last night because I was worried about them carking it (sp). Tonight's not going to be any better. Looking forward to speaking to the embryologist tomorrow, as we didn't get much info on day 3. Hope the nasty natural selection process has been kind to us fx.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

HAPPY VALENTINES LADIES!!! xxxx 

PG - OMG!! GOOD LUCK for you tomorrow!! :dust: Hoping you've still got loads of embies still going so you get to have some put on ice for baby no 2! Will be thinking of you tomorrow... what time are you going in??? Watch the screen and you can see the little cloud.... :cloud9: :hugs:

Sophie and Hippie - :hugs: The 2ww is absolutley F-ing HORRENDOUS!! :hugs: I cant wait for the next days to fly by and we can celebrate your :bfp:s

Please - Glad youre feeling better xxx :hugs:

Hope everyone else is OK xxx


----------



## PGLady

I'm in for 11.30 tomorrow, so a lie in, hospital then DVDathon! Wish my DH could make it, but nevermind.


----------



## SophieBee

Bring your phone and ask them if you can take a photo of the embie for your OH! We were so awed by seeing it that we totally forgot to ask if we could take a pic, but I bet they'd be OK about it, especially as your hubby can't be there...


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie, glad knicker watch is clear :thumbup: I will be 12dpo tomorrow eeek! No way will I be testing before Sunday though, you guys are so brave, I just couldn't bear getting a false negative, it would destroy me. I also got 2 double packs of FRER (on offer in Boots and Asda ATM, BTW!) but when I do eventually POAS I want to be as sure as possible that it's a true result.
The Valentine's dinner was good, but when we got home the universe had re-established the balance as the cat, who suffers from colitis, had diarrehaed all over the living room floor, so spent the remainder of the night trying to get him cleaned up and mopping the floors throughout the house. Good job I got some nitrile gloves for my 2WW in case the DH was out when the litter tray needed scooping, tonight I used 2 pairs! :nope:
I'm sure a human baby would be less hard work than this fur child here.

PG, lots of :dust: for tomorrow xx


----------



## PGLady

La la la, I'm not listening FRER on special offer? Now that's just asking for trouble! Oh Hippie, poor you. I think I'd have wanted gauntlets, not gloves!


----------



## PGLady

Sophie, missed your post, that's a good idea! Although not sure if the legs akimbo position is a good one for photo taking :haha: I'll ask one of the nurses, they're lovely. Aw so pleased he won't miss out on seeing it. xx


----------



## SophieBee

12dpo is only one day off usual AF arrival for me and my 26 day cycles, so that's why I'm entertaining the thought of testing on Saturday (my 12dpo).

Sorry to hear about your cat, we've got two and one is so old that I've been saying for about 5 years that he must be on his last legs. Starting to think he is a zombie cat :haha:

Hope the clear-up wasn't to :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## SophieBee

Good plan on the nurse taking the pic :thumbup:
Will be thinking of you at 11:30 tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

It was fairly puke inducing, the colour of korma curry sauce but a VERY different smell iygwim :rofl:
SORRY everybody, will stop going on about it now :hugs:


----------



## SophieBee

Hippie :haha: you do make me laugh!!


----------



## Traskey

Just a quickie as i'm struggling to say awake.

Good luck to those of you in your 2WW.

PG god luck for tomorrow.

Please, hope you are feeling better.

Samba :hugs: Hope you are doing ok!


----------



## PGLady

Well I'm now PUPO with one little beanie :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## hippiehappy

PG, CONGRATS!!:wohoo:
Did you end up with any frosties?
I'll update the front page xx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - CONGRATS!!!! Another Hans Solo! :yipee: STICK little embie!!! :dust:

Sophie - You test when youre ready hun! :hugs: 

Hippie - Is it Sunday for you?? 

Trask - Hope youre OK

AFM... not much exciting happening really.... still duffers.... and the days REALLY seem to be creeping by. 1st March seems such a long time away... honestly it is absolutley FANTASTIC seeing a :bfp: but tbh.... until I see that all is well its still quite hard to believe that I am pregnant.... waiting for scan date is almost like the 2ww all over again. 

Can some press Fast forward please :haha:

Lots of love and :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

:happydance: PG, you're PUPO!! :happydance: Congrats - and welcome to KnickerWatch! :haha:

I am now officially the longest number of days past ov without spotting, which I know is probably down to the cyclogest and I can't necessarily see it as anything other than that, but it feels so good to not be spotting that I honestly don't care. Did a bit of googling and I think I'm setting myself up for a disappointment and a wasted test if I try before Friday at the earliest. TBH I've fallen out of the habit of POAS first thing in the morning, so that has been putting an end to thoughts of early testing. I might (MIGHT) give it a go on Friday, but I expect I can hold off until Saturday...

How's everyone doing then? I am really thankful for a spectacularly busy week at work, which is keeping my brain occupied during those hours. Mostly, anyway :haha: Just feel like I need to know now, one way or another - hating all this waiting!!

Samba, sorry to hear the wait for the scan is proving just as nerve-wracking. I expect I shall feel exactly the same as you if I get there. Sending lots of :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## Wallie

PGLady said:


> Well I'm now PUPO with one little beanie :happydance::cloud9:

Excellent - congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## KittyCat82

Good luck pg! X


----------



## SophieBee

Oh PG I forgot to ask - did you manage to get a pic for your OH?


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - I find Afternoon wee is better than FMU.... dont know why?? :shrug:

Kitty - :hi:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies may I join you? 

Congrats to all the bfps! 

Bit about me and few questions if I may? 

This is our first icsi cycle, today we had ec and got 9 eggs I was expecting 13 so was a bit disappointed! How many eggs did you get and how many days after transfer would you begin testing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Kazza Welcome to the thread!! I had 13 follies at my first scan which went down to 10 follies.... they ended up collecting 6 eggs... 5 fertilized... we ended up with 3 grade B embryos on a 3 day transfer. We transfered 2 and the tried to get the last one to blasto but unfortantley it didnt make it. Try not to get to worried about the amount of eggs.... the only difference is the more you get the more likely you'll get to blasto xxxx Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

Hi Kazza, and welcome!

9 eggs sounds brilliant to me, but then I'm a poor responder and only managed 4 eggs from 9 follicles in the end. And of those, only one fertilised - currently half way through my 2ww. 9 eggs should give you a good chance of high quality embies to transfer, so best of luck for your report tomorrow!!

Samba - I got into the habit ages ago of drinking lots of water throughout the day, so I find my afternoon wee is a little bit too diluted to be certain I'm getting a true response. If I test on Friday it will be in the afternoon/evening though, as I prob won't want to go into work after a BFN :nope:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - I stopped drinking anything for 2 hours beforehand.... and obviously held in my wee! Good luck! :hugs: We want you over in our little IVF thread xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay PG congratulations on being PUPO :dance:

Welcome Kazza, 9 is a good number so I wouldn't worry :hugs: I poas on day 11 6dp5dt and it was there. Was much clearer days 12, 13, 14.

Wallie, how is stimming?

Hippie, not too much longer to wait now. You too Sophie. 

Samba, i'm with you, fast forward to the scan please :dance:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya thanks for the welcome! And many congratulations! 

Nice to see someone with similar numbers to me with a bfp! I hope hey fertilise!! It's all such a worry and a lot to think about


----------



## Wallie

I'm good, starting to feel my ovaries now especially on the left side. First scan on Friday to see how it's going!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Kazza, and welcome :hugs: 9 is a great number!
I had 10 follies on my first scan, 11 on my second and 17 on my third. Ended up with 17 eggs only 15 were mature and only 4 fertilised but that's only because our main issue is a male factor. My DH had to have TESE which meant that they had to use his frozen :spermy: hence the poor fertilisation rate. Remember that you only really need one, though 9 is an excellent starting point!
The OTD I was given is day 20 after EC, which is just insane so although I am a POAS phobic I will test on Sunday which is 16dpo. It really depends on your clinic and your own cycle too. Mine is usually about 31 days so 16dpo should hopefully give me a fairly accurate result.

Samba NO it's not Sunday, I might actually wait till a week on Thursday to POAS just to torment you :haha:.
The knicker watch is still clear, but like Sophie I don't want to have to go to work the day after testing so it's not going to happen till the week-end.

Saying that Sophie, on Monday night I dreamt of you getting a BFP! And last night it was me who got a BFP! I've never wished more for dreams to come true :blush:.
Still not holding my breath. I'm now entering knicker watch amber zone, if no sign of spotting by Saturday/ Sunday (red zone) I will be VERY happy!

Wallie yay for stimming symptoms! Hope they don't get too bad. Funny you say about feeling one side more, it was the same for me but on the right side and when I had my 1st scan I had more follies on that side so you can definitely get a good idea just by the way you're feeling!

PG, sending you lots of sticky :dust: and :hugs: to all, hope you're well xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - DONT YOU DARE!!! :haha: I can wait until the weekend its fine! :winkwink: But if you tested on Friday evening then you'd have 2 days to celebrate your :bfp: :muaha: Sorry... you know that Im behind you 100% which ever day.... as long as its not bloody 20DPO!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi hippiehappy I'm worried because lots of them don't fertilise, my oh has le count morph and motility, we are doing icsi and worried they won't fertilse! Gosh there is always something to worry about!!


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone. My Internet has died so using rubbish 3G on my iPhone.

Hi Kazza, hope you get a good fert report today. As everyone said, it's quality not quantity that matters, and 9 is a great place to start. I was like you, had 14 follies, but only 8 eggs. But 7 fertilised, and we ended up transferring one blasto yesterday and freezing at least one other ( culturing some for an extra day to seeif they make it). So try not to worry too much. Although we don't have MF, the probs start now for us, as I have 1/2 chance of a bfp due to my tubes. Try to worry about the things you can change and distract yourself from the things you can't.

Good luck at your scan Wallie

Sophie and Hippie, can't wait for some good news from you

Hugs everyone else xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Kazza, they should be able to check out the best quality :spermy: before fertilisation so I'm sure you'll be fine! Have you heard anything yet by the way?
Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya I've just heard 5 put of the nine have fertilised! I can relax now!!


----------



## PGLady

Woohoo! That's excellent news kazza :happydance: Do you have a plan for ET yet? Good luck!


----------



## kazzab25

It will be Saturday atbth moment but they might move it to Monday!!


----------



## Boofle

Hi ladies, can I join your thread? :winkwink: I'm completely new to this site and this is the first post for me too.
6 days on menopur - going for first scan tomorrow - sorry I don't know all your abbreviations either!!! 
What does PUPO stand for?
Just want to chat to people experiencing this rollercoaster :headspin:


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Boffle :hi:

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise. It's a term we use when your precious embie or embies are back on board.

Kazza, congratulations that 5 fertilised :dance:

Hippie, that poas is winking at you this weekend ;)

Samba, how are you feeling today.

Wallie, yay that you can feel one ovary, it must be doing it's thing :D

Sophie, the 2WW is hard, hang in there. 

PG, how are you doing today?


----------



## PGLady

Fx and :dust: kazza! saturday will be here before you know it, and you never know, could be mon ET for you.

Hello boofle, welcome! I didn't know much about all this discussion board malarkey when I first started treatment, but I'm glad I joined as these girls have helped me loads. No question is too stupid, I had to google frer yesterday to work out what everyone was on about! Good luck for your journey :hugs:

All fine here. Going back to work tomorrow, but get much more done at home with much less stress! I think I've decided to poas on the Fri morning just before the blood test. Sounds pointless, but I don't want to hear it first from a stranger over the phone :wacko: otd is quite early (9dp5dt), so I figure it's pointless testing earlier and would have to go into work after, which is a bad idea. Still have a couple of 10mIU tests left over from normal ttc.. Can anyone tell me if they have been told to restrict their diet for 2ww? We're at a b&b this weekend, and I love a fried egg!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Traskey

PG, you are supposed to eat like a pregnant lady in the 2WW just incase so that's no runny egg (only hard boiled or scrambled) no cured meats, no pates, no blue cheese or brie etc, no bagged salad, no raw prawns/fish although I think smoked salmon is ok and no meat from the deli counter (but pre packaged is fine) Oh and no bloody meat, must be well cooked.


----------



## PGLady

Thanks Traskey. That's what I thought but nobody said anything at the clinic. No fried eggs for me:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

PG - Youre testing tomorrow??? Yes youre PUPO so doing it all like a preggers lady :hugs:

Hippie - :hugs: Hope youre OK xxx :dust:

Trask - :hi: Hope youre OK preggers bud xxx

Kazza - CONGRATS!! same amount fertilized as me! :wohoo: Good Luck! :dust:

Boofle - Welcome and Good luck!! :dust:

Sophie - Hope you and Hans Solo are doing OK xxx :hugs: 

Please - How are you getting on??


----------



## Boofle

Thanks for the welcome :kiss:

Wallie - it sounds like you're having your first scan tomorrow too? Is this to check how your ovaries are responding. I've been having twinges for the last two days so I'm hopeful something is happening :happydance: good luck for tmrw :hug:


----------



## PGLady

Samba, no, I'm testing next fri, my otd. Bugger all will have happened by tomorrow (I assume?!) 2dp5dt


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry I dont know why I thought this friday... wishful thinking! :haha: :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Boofle said:


> Thanks for the welcome :kiss:
> 
> Wallie - it sounds like you're having your first scan tomorrow too? Is this to check how your ovaries are responding. I've been having twinges for the last two days so I'm hopeful something is happening :happydance: good luck for tmrw :hug:

Yes, first monitoring scan tomorrow. Been injecting stims since Friday 10th, so just a week by the time I have my scan. Last time they had me call in again three days later on the Monday and then I had EC on the Wednesday. I'm hoping for the same outcome.

I seem to feel my ovaries around this time of night, more on the left side. How about you?


----------



## PGLady

Good luck tomorrow boofle and Wallie :dust:


----------



## Traskey

Something for those of you close to EC and in the 2WW

Remember laughter is good :)

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/Traskey_photo/dictator.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Trask - That is BRILLIANT!!! :haha:

Wallie and Boofs - Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Boofle

Wallie - I have been injecting stims since last Friday too. I have been getting twinges both sides all day today and yesterday. What does EC mean (I think I know what it stands for but what does it actually mean)?

Can anyone tell me what the sedation is like with they collect the eggs - this bit I'm dreading the most - not sure why :confused:

PGLady - thanks :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Kazza that's a fab report :happydance: and grow embies grow!

Boofle :hi: welcome! :hugs: don't worry, just like PG says no question is too daft, otherwise I would have been kicked out a looooong time ago :haha:

Trask and PG I don't think smoked salmon is allowed, technically it's not cooked. Also salmon is an oily fish so it's one of those you shouldn't be eating anyway. Tragic for me because I'm a pescetarian (veggie + fish) so that's about a third of my diet out of the window!

Wallie and Boofle fx for your scan, lots of follie growing :dust:

Trask LOL for the spud.

Knicker-watch is still clean :thumbup: and test getting close, eeek!!!

Everybody else: :hi: hope all is well xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Boofle EC means egg collection. Sedation is alright, you will be asleep but not as far under as with general anaesthetic which means you come round as soon as they've finished and you'll be ready to go home as soon as you've had a cup of tea and some toast :winkwink: don't worry the main thing is you won't feel a thing :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Boofle, EC is egg collection.

Sedation is easy peasy...basically you get a thing put in your hand, wheeled into the room where they collect the eggs and honestly I don't know what happens after that. It's so quick at my clinic. I then wake up later, I think about 30 minutes or so and feel fine. Get a cup of tea and toast.


----------



## Wallie

Haha, Hippie at least we both agreed.

Good luck btw with your scan too. Hope there are lots.


----------



## PGLady

Traskey, that's hilarious, thank you!

Wallie and Hippie, I got choccy biccies after my EC, so nerny! I totally agree with what you said, I slept through most of mine and the worst bit was the needle in my hand. I still have a big bruise. Ridiculous that they stick needles in your tuppence ( that's for you Samba!) and the only bit that hurt was my hand :haha:


----------



## SophieBee

I'm well jealous of all your EC stories :haha:- I was told that they'd bring me some water after the collection and then promptly forgot about me for nearly an hour. No tea and no biscuits for me. :cry:

The sedation bit is fine though - I was aware of the process happening (and felt a bit of pain throughout), but it was more in an abstract way. As though I was dreaming it.

I'm on really late and now it's bedtime so no time for proper updates or hellos. Just to say that KnickerWatch is still all clear for me at 8dp2dt! Air con in the office is busted, so there is no way I can get through the afternoon without drinking. Saturday morning test it is!

Good luck to those scanning tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Sounds promising Sophie. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Boofle

Thanks ladies :hugs:
Ah egg collection (I didn't think that was what it was :blush:) - now I know :)

I think the nurse worried me about the sedation cos she said I would be awake and possibly having a conversation! But listening to you guys - it sounds like I'll be asleep :sleep: that makes me feel better
I'll look forward to the tea and toast or possibly choccie bics :coffee:
Night ladies, I'll let you know how I get on tmrw. Good luck Wallie


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya everyone thank you for your well wishes! Im feeling much better today knowing 5 fertilised!! 

Boofle welcome! ec was great for me had a nice sleep didn't feel a thing and don't remember it either! I felt nerves tinged with excitement! Although I had to havea pain killer that wasa bum tablet! Not pleasant did anyone else?

Dreading my 2ww I no I'm gonna test early ! Been testing out my trigger shot still showing as positive! 

Trask the pic was funny!! 

Sophie good luck for Saturday testing!


----------



## hippiehappy

I must admit, I was in quite a bit of pain after EC, probably as much as when I woke up from my laparoscopy and the next 2 days were pretty bad. I could definitely tell I'd been repeatedly stabbed through my 'tuppence' :rofl:
The only good thing was that throughout sedation I was out cold, but then I'm very sensitive to any kind of downer like that. When I had GA for my lap it took me 5 hours before I could open both my eyes at the same time, it affected me very badly and even with sedation I was in bed for a good 2 hours after. But hey that's just me! X


----------



## PGLady

Morning ladies, just wanted to say good luck and :dust: for the tests and scans coming up in the next few days. We're going away for the weekend in an attempt to stay sane, and I'm looking forward to lots of good news when I get back. Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!

Boofle - My EC experience was same as everyone elses! :thumbup: Only difference was that Im scared of needles :haha: Yup can you believe it.... so got some magic numbing cream from the doc for the canula! :dust: For your embies!

PG - Have a fab weekend away xxx

Sorry I cant remember whos having scans today... but VERY best of luck xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies and hi Boofle-different clinics give sedation differently. At my last clinic I had mild sedation-it basically felt like I'd had couple of glasses of wine on empty stomach. I didn't feel much abs was just very groggy but definately wasn't out cold and was talking to the nurses/dr as I had some complications. The clinic I'm at now puts you under general so totally out which I think I prefer! x


----------



## SophieBee

Ladies, I caved and tested this morning - BFN :nope:

I know it's not the end of the road yet, but I'm 9dp2dt, so 11dpo - feeling much less optimistic now... I knew it was a bad idea to test early - very annoyed with myself for caving.:dohh:

Hope the scans go well - catch you all later x


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - :hugs: :hugs: Got my fingers tightly crossed for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## Boofle

Sophie - fingers and toes crossed honey :hugs:
PG - enjoy ur weekend :happydance:

Had my scan - 6 follies - nurse said that was a good starting point :thumbup:
Back on Sunday and EC as early as Tuesday :coffee


----------



## kazzab25

Boofle great news how long have you been stimming? 

Sophiebee thinking of you hun and have my fingers crossed too! not the end of the road yet!


----------



## hippiehappy

Sophie so sorry to hear that, but it really is too early for you to test! I'm obviously a test-phobic but I'd say chances are you're not going to get a true result before 14dpo so hang in there, not all is lost.:hugs:

Boofle yay for 6, that really IS a good start, lots of follie growing :dust:.

Wallie hope your scan went well too xx


----------



## Wallie

Boofle, 6 follies is good. There will probably be little ones too hiding so you could get more.

Sophie, sorry it was a bfn. What kind of test did you use as I know internet cheapies are crapola!

I'm just back from scan and I had at least 10 decent sized follies between 10 -15. I'll get a call later this afternoon to tell me either when we'll do EC or I'll get an appt on Monday for another scan, then the decision will be made.

I'm hoping for another scan and then EC on Wednesday.


----------



## kazzab25

Wallie!! great follies, fingers crossed for wednesday xx


----------



## SophieBee

Glad to hear about two good scan results! :thumbup:

Thanks also for all your words of encouragement. The thing that is causing me to feel less optimistic is that I used an FRER test, not an internet cheapie, and I know they are usually accurate by this point. My AF usually comes by 13/14dpo, so I'm really only 2-3 days early. We shall see what happens anyway - I'm still not spotting, but I'm pretty sure that must be down to the progesterone. 

I can't decide now whether to keep testing or wait it out. Will see how I feel I suppose.

Just ate an enormous slice of cake - it's not a BFP, but it cheered me up a little :winkwink:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - Cake is ALWAYS good :hugs: I dont know what to say to you hun.... :hugs: But I will be keeping up the PMA for you xxx :hugs: 

Wallie and Boofs - :yipee: :yipee: Great results xxx :dust: Keep growing follies. 

Hippie - 1 week to go!!! :wohoo:


----------



## PGLady

Sophie :hugs: I'm hoping that things will change for you sharpish, you deserve it! I don't think you can assume your cycle is doing anything bordering on normal because of all the drugs this month, so I'd go with what Hippie said - it aint over 'till 14dpo - next week will be a biggie for you me and Hippie xx

Wallie, that's fantastic news, well done and fx for next week :dust:

Boofle, good news from you too :dust:

Have a good weekend everyone. I'll be trying to ignore the fact that I woke up this morning feeling like I do the day before AF (usually have night sweats and get all crampy/bloated - weird) and the odd hot flush today. Am not symptom spotting (honest), but it's hard not to wonder what on earth is going on! Surely it's too early for AF 2dpt? Ruddy crinone, that stuff ain't natural!


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Sounds very much like my symptoms though :thumbup: :winkwink: Have a SUPER time away xxx


----------



## PGLady

Crivens! I'm putting it down to the crinone for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Sambatiki

You know how OUT I thought I was :haha: Im guessing Cinone is the progestrone pessary?


----------



## PGLady

Yes, the delightful cream I squirt into my tuppence every morning :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Cream??? WTF??? 

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_b2VVaoIQVDg/SoAenym8w9I/AAAAAAAAACM/WZV2qfuY8jM/s320/P1020814.JPG

Thats what I was shoving up my fluff! :haha:


----------



## PGLady

I just undo the top (on the right) and squeeze the bottom, and the cream is expelled :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







crinone.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PGLady

Sambatiki said:



> Cream??? WTF???
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_b2VVaoIQVDg/SoAenym8w9I/AAAAAAAAACM/WZV2qfuY8jM/s320/P1020814.JPG
> 
> Thats what I was shoving up my fluff! :haha:

Your poor ladyplace!


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: LADY PIECE!!! :haha: 

Actually... my front bum! :haha:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey up girlies, you really do make me smile! I'm the same as Samba with the delightful front bottom bullets :haha:

Some bad news from me I'm afraid, I haven't tested yet (god forbid!!), but I'm pretty sure I'm out. Knicker watch has reached fever pitch as I'm 14 DPO today and usually in a normal cycle I should be getting the :witch: today or tomorrow.
No spotting yet but often I don't spot at all before :witch:. Yesterday I had super high energy levels and then I was super tired, I also spent the day drinking gallons of water... usually all AF symptoms :nope:

This morning again I was wide awake before 5, again could be an AF symptom but then it has happened a lot in the last 2 weeks due to the Cyclogest so again I didn't think too much of it, until I got to work and started feeling achey...
It's been getting worse and during the afternoon I have been drinking and peeing lots and my bladder is mega achey, which is a 100% indisputable sign that the :witch: is coming. I haven't tested but I don't really need to, I am now pretty sure that this is it. I'm not going to kid myself because I know what AF feels like- exactly like this. There have been waaaay too many times early on in our TTC journey that I've felt like this at the end of the 2WW and it's always ended the same way, so I know as a matter of fact that I'm out.
I will probably still test on Sunday and I'm now very glad that I have booked Monday and Tuesday off work, as I will most likely spend both days in bed crying, get it out of my system and then get ready for round 2. 
I actually started feeling a bit tearful in the car coming home and really sick (both :af: symptoms for me) but then I thought there's no point letting it all out till Sunday, I really want to try and have a nice week-end. The DH and I are going to the cinema tonight to see Woman in Black (we're both horror buffs) and tomorrow I am planning to have lunch with a good friend then go to the cinema again to see the new Muppet Show film - yep you guessed it, films are my favourite way of distracting myself.
Then I will spend the next 3 days wallowing in self pity, after my :bfn: is confirmed on Sunday.
Anywaaaay... pizza in the oven, there will be PLENTY of cake this week-end too, I might go swimming next week if I can bear to get out of bed. Will do my best not to purposedly drown myself in the pool.

Hope you've all had a better day - well I know Sophie you probably haven't but at least like I said earlier you're very early days for testing.

Wallie yay for 10 :thumbup: that's a great number. It will make it a bit better for me knowing that it's not all sh*t for everybody, I hope I'm the last :bfn: in this thread xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - I certainly hope you are wrong :hugs: I know you know your body best... but honestly you dont for sure know yet. Ive everything super duper crossed tightly for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks Samba. I think I will be ok. I was thinking that just because it looks like this time it's not gone my way, doesn't mean that it's all over. We get another NHS cycle and even if that doesn't work, I'm sure we can sort something out privately.
I just need to keep telling myself that when the clarity I have now goes out of the window!
Like I said, off to do my best to enjoy the week-end, after all life is also all those bits in-between.
Have a good night all xx 
:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie - Its good you get another NHS go... so you have a plan b. I always liked to know I had got a back up plan and that put me at ease... I still rely on my back up plan. But I hope you dont need that 2nd NHS go xxxx


----------



## KittyCat82

I hope you're wrong hippie-I have seen so many people on here think they're out who then get bfp's x x x


----------



## Wallie

Yeah hippie you can't say your out until you get AF! I'm still hoping you get yours as honestly I've seen so many people on BnB say that's it, I'm out and they're not, they go on and get their :bfp:. So many ladies say they feel AF is on it's way and it's certainly not when they POAS and two lines appear.

:hugs:

AFM - EC is scheduled for Wednesday 22nd February!


----------



## KittyCat82

Just posted on your journal Wallie-wednesday will be here in no time! x


----------



## SophieBee

:hugs: Oh Hippie :hugs: I really, really, really hope you're wrong :hugs:

It sounds like you have a similar weekend to me planned, so I hope the films work as a distraction for you (and for me actually). I'm seeing a friend tomorrow for lunch and a films (prob Woman in Black) and then I'm crying off a birthday meal tomorrow night - hubby is going on is own instead (it's his friend anyway) and I'm going to stay at home with my sis and watch films.

By the way, I'm on the same progesterone bullets as Hippie and Samba, but my doc told me to use the back door :blush: - not sure why, but that's what he told me after ET and there is certainly MUCH less mess. In fact none. Can't say I'm going to miss them much though - even if they have fixed my crazy pre-AF spotting.

Hippie, be very kind to yourself this weekend and indulge! And get Mr Hippie to indulge you too. I'm still holding out hope that you're wrong though. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - I did back bottom until ET and front bottom after xx


----------



## SophieBee

Weird, what different clinics advise isn't it? Mine told me front after EC and then back after ET. Oh well, I just do what I'm told! :winkwink:


----------



## Sambatiki

yes it is strange.... but as long as it works its all that matters! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

My clinic has always told me to use the front passage. I must say I don't find it normally that messy but I do use a thin liner.

I've got some progesterone left over from last cycle so I'm going to use two a day until I run out.


----------



## Boofle

Hippie - there is still hope early pregnancy symptoms can feel like af is on its way:hugs:I'm still hopeful for you - sending lots of wishes

Wallie - EC Wednesday that's great don't u have to have any more scans?

I got a call from the hosp to say I need to have another blood test on Sunday before my scan - fingers crossed 

Have a good night ladies and enjoy the films ;)


----------



## Wallie

Boofle, this is my third go and everything is just going like last cycle. So no, no more scans just EC on Wednesday. I'm not worried at all about this, saves a 40 mile round trip for me anyway but I'm happy.


----------



## KittyCat82

My last clinic had me do one front and one back a day-double the fun ha ha! Not sure what this one will say :/ x


----------



## Traskey

Hippie and Sophie, I'm so sorry to read that you think you are out this cycle. I really hope that isn't the case but I'm glad you both have plans to get you through the next few days. Wish I could spare you the heartache :hugs: 

Wallie, less than a week to ec. 
Samba, happy 5 weeks :dance: 

Kazza, Kitty, Please :hugs: sorry on phone and can't read back all the pages!


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! So sorry i have been MIA. Been thinking of you all, sorry i havnt caught up yet. i had a massive meltdown on weds, it seemed like my body was failing me again...although the scan was great 9 follies above 10 my estrogen was already 2700 it was like my first disaster cycle over again...i fell to bits and was adamant i wouldn't get a fresh transfer. they lowered my dose weds and Thursday and today its all turned around i have 19 between 10-17. And my estrogen is 4300 only went up by 40% in two days on my first cycle it trippled and was 12000 at this point. so scan and bloods Monday, should trigger that night for collection weds. i am beyond happy right not after 3 cycle things may finally be going our way. lots of love Abby x


----------



## Traskey

Oh that's good news Abby. This whole IVF thing is extremely emotional and a total rollercoaster. Glad things have gone better this cycle. Loads of :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Oh I'm so pleased to hear it's all working out for you. I can understand you're meltdown though :hugs: 

So we'll have EC on the same day! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

Abby - OMG.... what a complete and utter rollercoaster youve been on.... Im sure the end result is going to be worth it :hugs: :dust:


----------



## SophieBee

Well, I've started spotting and still testing negative - I'm pretty sure that it's the end of the road for us. I know it's not over until AF arrives, but I know that will just be a matter of time - like Hippie, I know what it feels like, and it feels like this.

I'm devastated. It really is the end of the road I think. We only had the one NHS shot and I don't think we can afford private costs. Obviously we'll talk to the consultant about our options (I'd be interested to see if they think there'd be any chance with natural IVF for example), but I'm not going to put myself through more of this if the chances of me responding are going to be so low. You have to know when to leave the party, so to speak, and I think we have to prepare ourselves for a life without children. 

Ladies, I wish you all the very best. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but I don't think I can stay on here and follow you all through your journeys - it's just too hard at the moment. I've really valued all your support and wisdom over the past few months and hope that you all get your BFPs soon. PM me if you want to keep in touch, otherwise take lots and lots of care of yourselves :hugs:

Bye bye, Sophie xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sophie - :hugs: :cry: Im so sorry hun. I really dont know what to say :hugs: You know that you have my FULL support whatever your decision is. If you need to talk... you know we are all here.... even if its to do a WHOLE lot of swearing. This is all so unfair! Thinking of you lots and praying SO hard that you are wrong xxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Wow not a good morning so far! I was going to write an almost identical message to Sophie's!
Haven't tested yet and won't do so till tomorrow but I've started spotting too and I know that if it wasn't for the Cyclogest It would be in full flow now.
I will test tomorrow as previously decided and then on OTD, but I already know that it will be negative. I told the DH last night what to expect, he was saying what most of you said, that I can't be sure and so on, but I told him that I know my body and that I'm telling him now just to prepare for the worst. Spotting has confirmed my worst fears...
Anyway, will let u all know what the test says but I can't promise to be very active on this forum either, sorry :cry:
By all means I can update the front page with your results and I'd like to know what happens with you all so I will try and pop in but if I don't, please feel free to DM me and I will add your updates.
I really really sincerely hope you all get your BFP's!
Lots of luck and thank you so much for having made this a lot easier for me over the past 2+ months.

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry Hippy and Sophie. I know what it's like from two previous failed cycles how awful it all is. I have also tried to prepare myself that this one won't work but I still have that hope it might.

You both do what you have to do to keep strong :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm so sorry ladies if this is the case. Still hope it's not but I too, know how you feel. My first fail hit me hard. It's not that common for ivf to work first time and I totally understand why people can't face doing it again or can't afford to which is a shame. You will feel better in time and lots of hugs for now x


----------



## kazzab25

Quick post from me as I'm at work sorry no personals! 

Sophie and hippy everything crossed!! Your not out yet! 

AFM I'm having transfer today 2 embies both 7 cell not sure if this is good? 2dt! X


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi ladies, thank you so much for all your messages. I'm strangely ok about the whole situation, I guess it's the hormones :haha: but also because unlike Sophie we get another go on the NHS. I also responded well to treatment, so no reason why we shouldn't try again. Just a shame that due to the DH's azoo our fertilisation is never going to be great, though what keeps me positive is the fact that my eggs are ok, my uterus is ok and so are my hormone levels... I basically have nothing wrong with me now as the salpinges were treated. True, I can't conceive naturally as my tubes have been separated but with the DH's azoo that would not have been the case anyway...
I'm pretty confident that we will get there in the end. The good news is that when the DH had TESE they got 16 straws, you only need 2 per IVF cycle so we really have enough :spermy: left for another 7 cycles if needs be, before he needs to go back to surgery. We've also discussed self funding some cycles if the next one fails too, I own my house and we probably have £30K equity in it. I hate the area where we live and we were gonna sell up and move anyway, if it means that we sell up, use the equity to fund further IVF cycles and move into rented accommodation so be it. Having children is WAAAAY more important to me than owning my own home. Money comes and goes.
Well it looks like 2012 will be the year of needles for me! I'm not feeling sorry for myself at all though, I know it could be far far worse.
Like Kitty says the chances for it to go ok at the 1st try are not very good. I understand that success rate is less than 40% per cycle, so it was always more likely that it would fail than not.

Kazza, 7 cells is great, I assume it's a 3dt? One of mine was a 7 cell embie, the other only 4 but apparently 8 is as good as it gets so 7 is near perfect, you will have a fab chance with two 7 cellers! 
Let us know how it goes.

I've got over myself and of course I will still be around, unless I have a major wobbly of course, which I am not discounting!

Will probably start my journal soon too, I think it might be a good idea.

:hugs: to all and thanks again xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh Kazza just re-read your message, 7 cells at 2 days is amazing! I don't think it gets much better than that really! FX and enjoy ET, it's by far the best bit xx


----------



## Boofle

Kazza - good luck today :hugs: who decides when transfer day is - you or the clinic? I'm excited for you x
Hippie and Sophie - everything is still crossed for you both :hugs:
I can only imagine how ur feeling :( 
I'm hoping tomorrow shows more follies for me and maybe trigger shot tmrw night :happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya amsat at clinic now they have decided today is the day at 3 days after collection


----------



## SophieBee

Back again! Only to say that it's definite - the old slag bag :witch: is here, making the place look untidy.

Mr Bee and I had a good old cry together this morning, but the good thing is that we're both in the same place in terms of deciding what to do next. We'll talk to the consultant and find out what the deal is, but it really does seem to us that my eggs are not up to scratch, so if that's what the consultant says then we'll definitely call it a day. Is one of the hardest things I've had to do, but we agreed that we can't put ourselves through this rollercoaster if there is no real hope and that we need to give ourselves time to grieve and heal and then work out some plans for our new future.

Thanks again everyone - you're all really wonderful. Hoping for BFPs for you all really soon.


----------



## Sambatiki

Im so sorry Sophie :hugs: :hugs: I really hope that you have some options available to you :hugs: I am gutted for you :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Sophiebee I am so sorry Hun xxxxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello girlies, 
like Sophie the :witch: came in full force here too yesterday. I still tested this morning and as expected it's a :bfn:. I rang the clinic and as I tested early they said that I still need to test on OTD which is Thursday, bit of a waste of money if you ask me... they also advised to carry on with Cyclogest but the nurse said it's up to me so I don't think I will bother. I'm 13dp3dt which is 16 DPO, there is no way another 4 days of bum bullets will change things and I just want to draw a line under this all now and move on.
The thing that really hurt was being told that I won't be able to have my second cycle till I get AF at the end of April, which means start DR in mid- May. I was really hoping that I would be able to start a month earlier than that, but they want me to have :witch: 3 times to ensure my lining is 100% back to normal after all the drugs of this cycle. So, definitely NO 2012 baby for moi :cry:

Anyway, like I said before, it's likely to be going all quiet on the Hippie front for a while now, but I will definitely lurk to check how you are getting on and by all means please DM me to update the front page and I truly and honesty wish you all the best for a :bfp: you all deserve it so much.

:hug:


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Hippie for posting.

I know it's so upsetting but at least you have a plan, that's what I've always needed when a cycle failed, it gives you something to focus and hope for. Don't you just wish though that it was you who got the bfp, it's totally my dream.


Clinics are stupid though asking you to take progesterone whilst having AF, what numpties, we know when AF is here eh! And they still ask you to test on official testing day, twats!

My clinic was the same about 3 AF's before you can start another cycle. Seems to be the protocol for some clinics.

Best of luck for the future :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Aww Hippie and Sophie I am so sorry to read this :hugs:

When a cycle fails it really is the worst feeling in the world. I cried a river and like Wallie, I still had to poas on the official test day but I stopped taking the progesterone. It was just slowing down the inevitable full flow and I needed to move on mentally! I also had to wait for the after IVF bleed and 3 normal periods before I could have another go. 

We talked about adoption, having another go etc but about a week later when I think the crying finally stopped. I'd be ok and then i'd just start silently weeping. 

I can understand you wanting to take a break from here. I wish there was something I could say to make things easier for you. 

:hug:


----------



## Boofle

Ah Sophie and Hippie - so sorry to hear your news :cry: don't know what to say, its horrid, best of luck whatever you decide to do :hugs:

I had my 2nd scan this morning - few more follies for me and lots lurking in the background. EC definitely booked for Tuesday :pop: hoping for lots of good quality eggs. I'm feeling shocking today, not sleeping well - maybe all these hormones floating around my body.
Last injections tonight :happydance:


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry again ladies. Like I said before, my first fail hit me really hard, more than I thought but you do feel better in time. I think that having to wait a while has actually been beneficial to me. May will be here before you know it hippie. Hugs x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hippie and Sophie - I am so so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Its soooo unfair :hugs: I totally understand the need to take a break, but you know we're all here to support you xxx


----------



## kazzab25

I'm so sorry hippie xxxxxxxxxx thinking of you xx


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone, back from my break and with tears all over my face :cry: I'm so sorry to hear your news Hippie and Sophie :hugs: Nature is so cruel. I hope you are spending time with the people you love and are doing what you need to to grieve xx

Hippie, I think you have a similar attitude to me -it's good to have a plan, and if you keep throwing the dice, your number should come up sooner or later. Just make sure you take care of yourself and try to have other things in your life to enjoy together - I hope you find a way of filling those three months with some good times.

AFM, going slowly bonkers counting down to Friday :wacko: At least I have a frostie as a plan b, I'm so grateful.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I was MIA yesterday :hugs: 

Hippie and Sophie I hope youre bearing up ok :hugs: 

Wallie - Good luck for tomorrow!! :dust:

PG - Got my fingers crossed!!! :dust: :hugs:

Please, Kazza, boofle and sorry anyone else I have forgotten hope youre all well xxx


----------



## Boofle

Egg collection today - 13 eggs :thumbup: hoping for good news in the morning, glad my OH has decided to go in work late so that we can find out together :thumbup:
Feeling quite sore but so glad its over - this was the bit I was dreading the most - was completely out of it and ladies I got tea, toast and biccies :winkwink:

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow Wallie and Please - hope you both get good results :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Fantastic news Boofle! Well done. I'm sure you'll get a good Fert. report tomorrow. Best of luck!


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - CONGRATS!!! 13 is an AMAZING number! Im sure you'll get to go to Blasto! Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## PGLady

Boofle, that's a great number, congrats! Hope you get a good fert report :dust:

Wallie and Please, good luck today.

Well today I caved in and POAS. :bfn: at 7dp5dt :cry: I know that's still quite early, but I'm being realistic and preparing for the worst. Will post more when either the old bat turns up or after my beta on Fri.


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Im sorry about the :bfn: today, Im keeping up the PMA this end :hugs: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Boofle

PG - I'm sorry about your result today but like you said you tested early so still hoping for you :hugs: 7 days seems really early to me! What is a beta?

I just got my call from the hospital - 9 have fertilised :happydance: ET prov booked for Friday. I've convinced my OH that he needs to stay home and wait for the phone call with me :winkwink:

How do you decide whether to have them put back at 3 days or 5 days?
Sambatiki - when did you have yours put back and how many?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Boofs! I didnt decided when to put my embies back.... the embryologists decided for me. The basical rule of thumb is that if you have 4 or more good quality embies at day 3 they will carry them on to blasto. Generally you can have 2 embies put back on a day 2 or day 3 transfer.... but only one blasto if youre under 35. However, it depends on your clinic and your PCT. GOOD LUCK!!! and CONGRATS on your 9!!! xxx


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! Sorry i havnt caught up. only been awake from collection an hr. but wanted to update u, as very sweet of u to be thinking of me. 11 eggs collected yay. so very happy with that after last 2 collections. 
thinking of u all. 
wallie hope all is going well for u. 
much love Abby x


----------



## PGLady

Boofle congrats on all those embies :dust: I can see a 5 day transfer for you! The embryologist will decide on day 2/3 when they've had a chance to see the quality. For my area, 5 good embies are needed to go on to 5dt. They only transferred one for me I'm 35 (policy in my area). beta is the pregnancy blood test, more accurate and sensitive than home preg tests, hpt

Great news from you too Please, good luck for the fert report tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Boofle

PG - I hope your bt on Friday brings you good news :dust:

Abby - well done - great week for EC so far - come on Wallie :winkwink:

Thanks for sharing your info with me ladies. I'm 36 btw. The embryologist will ring me Friday morning with an update - hurry up Friday :headspin:


----------



## Traskey

Boffle, well done on 13 eggs and 9 fertilised, that's great news. It's looking like you'll go to day 5 but I assume they will call you on day 3 to confirm. 

Please, well done on 11 egss. Hope you get a good fertilisation report tomorrow :hugs: 

PG lady, i'm sorry you got a negative on 7dp5dt :hugs: I'm sending you loads of :dust: and :hugs: to keep you strong. It's very difficult though I know.

Hippie, Sophie, thinking of you.

Samba, loads of :hugs: for my b buddy.


----------



## Wallie

Hi Ladies,

PG, I hope your bfn changes very very soon for you. Good luck!

Boofle, that's excellent fert report. Well done!

Please, you did good!

AFM - they retrieved 8 eggs. Little disappointed in that but hey ho, I just hope I get good fertilization too. We're doing ICSI. Last time they injected 9 and 8 fertilized.

Retrieval was very sore and I knew what was going on. I didn't like it one bit. It's never been like that before.


----------



## PGLady

Well done on 8 eggs Wallie, that's a good number, fx for the fert report :dust: I hope you heal quickly, it sounds like you had a tough time today.


----------



## Boofle

Well done Wallie - it's sounds like my worst nightmare but at least it's over - I'm glad u didnt post that before my EC cos I was a nervous wreck as it was :wacko:
Hoping for a good fert report for you in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Wallie and please - FANTASTIC results :yipee: Looking forward to your fert reports tomorrow :dust:

Hippie and Sophie - Hope youre OK :hugs: Thinking of you xxx 

PG - Ive got EVERYTHING crossed for you xxx 

Trask - Hope all is well with you too xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wallie, well done for 8 eggs but sorry the process didn't go as smoothly as before :hugs: Get lots of rest tonight and good luck for your fertilisation report tomorrow.


----------



## Boofle

Oh girls I have laughed this morning - I didn't really get what you were going on about when you were talking about bullets but I do now :winkwink:

Abby and Wallie - fert reports this morning :dust:

I still feel quite sore today in my tummy - it feels as though I've been kicked really hard - is this normal after EC?


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - PMSL! :haha: Theyre good arent they! :haha: EC is quite an invasive procedure, it is quite sore for a few days after :hugs:

Hope everyone is OK :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hello everyone 

Wow what have I missed!!! 

Congrats Wallie and Boofle on Egg retrieval!!!! 

How is everyone doing, ive not gone back over all the pages yet, i will do tonight!! 

You ladies with the lovely BFP, did you have 5 dt or 3dt? if you had a 3dt how many days after did you get your bfp? im 5dp3dt and itching to test!


----------



## Wallie

I've only got one little embie, getting it transfered tomorrow.


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - I had 2, 3 day transferred and got my :bfp: on a FRER at 11dpc. I tested at 10dpc on a cheapie and got a faint faint line, so I think if I had used a FRER I would have got my :bfp: at 10 dpc. GOOD LUCK!!! 

Wallie - Good Luck with your Hans Solo!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Wallie, fx this will be your lucky bean, how many cells? You only need one xx 

Sam, How many cells do you remember? Im obsessed by cells at the moment!! lol


----------



## Please

Boofle congrats on ur 9 embryos, have you had anymore updates? When is your transfer? Fx'd

Oh Wallie I hope ur little embabie is going to become your sweet little baby. Thinking of you.

EOE help your all well.

AFM Out of the 11 eggs collected, 10 were suitable for ICSI and 8 fertilised. We are looking at a 5dt on Monday (praying they keep growing) of 1 or 2embryos dependant on grading but will discuss this with embryoligist on the morning. I am allowed to call each afternoon for an update.

Much love Abby x


----------



## kazzab25

Excellent news, abby!!! 

Good luck!! 

I caved and stupidly tested 5dp3dt and guess what NEGATIVE surprise surprise! I dont no why i did it! Well i do!! ive got it in my head its not worked!! :(


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, that's too early. I got a bfp on 6dp5dt so day 11 but on a FRER. You could see it but it got much darker on days 12 and 13. 

Wallie, good luck on your single transfer. All the :dust: in the world. 

Abby, yay looks like things are going well so far!


----------



## kazzab25

Still hope then!


----------



## PGLady

Wallie, good luck with your transfer tomorrow - I really hope it's the one :dust:

Boofle, congrats on your embies, with that number you should have some nice blastos on day 5 fx :dust:

Kazza, that is waay to early. Take it from me, the closer to 11dpc you test, the worse it feels when you get a :bfn: and the more confused you get because you just might have a late/ single implanter that shows up on the beta but not on hpt for a while :wacko: If I were you I'd hold off until around 14dpc and use a sensitive test like an FRER (wish I had done that instead of getting a bfn on 7dp5dt with FRER :cry:). It KILLS not knowing, but you really aren't any better off testing early as you never know if a negative is real. And that will do your head in. Of course, you will get a :bfp: so it won't matter! :dust:

Hello everyone else!

As you can probably tell, I'm not exactly excited about my beta tomorrow. Didn't test today, but will do tomorrow, and if it's a :bfn: on FRER at 9dp5dt, well then I know I'm really out. I'm working at home tomorrow so I can cry at will and crack open the red wine as early as I dare! :witch: usually turns up around now, and I've been getting night sweats for a couple of nights like she's on her way (that's what usually tells me to expect her). I think the evil crinone is holding her at bay. Ho hum, I always knew this was a game, I just don't like losing!


----------



## PGLady

PLease - forgot to say congrats on your embies too - I have a good feeling about all of you in 2WW/ waiting for transfer! :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Pg lady good luck Hun, I have everything crossed for you!

And thank you for your wise words xx


----------



## Boofle

PG - today is your OTD - good luck and lots of :dust:
Wallie - transfer day yeah - remember you only need one :dust:
Abby - thats great, transfer day on Monday yeah :hugs: its good that you can phone to get updates, I have to wait for the embryologists to phone me and I'm impatient :juggle:

Well I got a call this morning from the embryologist - we have 6 8 cells and 3 5/6 cells :yipee: we had to make the decision whether to go today for a transfer or wait till Sunday. I'm so glad my OH was here cos I burst into tears - what a choice :headspin: and Sunday it is :happydance:

I can't believe how badly I am sleeping and so glad I'd booked these few days off work. For those ladies that have experienced the transfer what is it like? Do you really see it on the screen?


----------



## PGLady

Hi Boofle,
That's fantastic news, well done! :dust: ET is fine, a bit uncomfortable, bit like a smear, but with your legs in stirrups and drapes over you. No dignity, but we left that behind ages ago! The embryologist will speak to you beforehand to explain how many embryos you have, what quality they are, what they are going to transfer and what they will freeze. You will have your bladder full which is quite uncomfortable and they might try out catheters to make sure they get the best one for you before they do the real thing. They will use an abdominal ultrasound, so jelly on your belly - they got it all over my pj top. Then they show you your embie (s) on a tv screen before loading it into the catheter and placing it inside. They will take the catheter out and check it's empty before you go. That's it, job done, off home for some comedy box sets and the longest wait of your life! Good luck and enjoy it, it's an exciting time :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Boofle that's great news. Transfers okay, the full bladder bit is a nightmare but don't overdo it as you'll desperately need a wee! And yes you get to see it on a screen. Some ladies are lucky and they get a photo of their embies!

I had transfer of my Hans Solo embie this morning! It's a 2 day four cell embie and it looks good. Now the 2ww begins. I'm not testing early and they have given me OTD of 12th March.


----------



## PGLady

Good news Wallie, good luck and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Boofle

PG - thanks for the info, have you done your test today?
Wallie - I'm excited for you, sending lots of :hugs:and:dust: we'll be doing the 2ww together hopefully :loopy: on the OTD do you have to do a test at home or go to the clinic?


----------



## Wallie

Just a test at home Boofle, I'm not doing a 40 mile round trip to pee on a stick :haha:

Thanks for your dust!

Good luck for Sunday!


----------



## Boofle

Ah :laugh2: good point x


----------



## Wallie

:rofl:


----------



## kazzab25

Wallie, good luck, sounds positive hun! 

Boofle, 5 day transfer!! WICKED!!!!!!!! 

PG - Any news? 

I only got to see my embies once they put them in, it looks like a bright light on the monitor!! 

But PG describes the process down to a tee!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

PG - :hugs: I really hope youre wrong :hugs:

Wallie, Please, Kazza and Boofs - FANTASTIC news!!! :dust: :dust: Sending you all lots of luck!


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone, just got the call I was expecting from the clinic :cry: I'm out this time :bfn: Thanks for all your support and understanding, it really did help. Don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and need to take some time to heal, so I probably won't post on here again. No idea when I'll get to use my frostie, but at least there is some hope. Take care and good luck xx


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry PG, it's so crap. :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry PG, thinking of you, we understand xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Im so so so so sorry :hugs: You know where we are if you need us :hugs: Be kind to yourself xxx :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

PG I'm so so sorry, take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Had ET this morning - 1 blastocyst put back :happydance:
Not sure if we have any frosties - will find out tomorrow :)
OTD - 14/3 - its gonna be hard :headspin: 
Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## Wallie

Well done Boofle. I can just tell this is going to work for you! :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - GOOD LUCK!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Boofle

Thanks :) I can't help feel dissappointed we only had one put back. Which is stupid because all along I said I only wanted one :headspin: and I know it only takes one :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - You got a REALLY good quality blasto :hugs: But I totally understand why you would want 2 put back :hugs: xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Congrats boofle!!! One good quality is all you need!!


----------



## Boofle

Kazza I just left you a post in another thread but sending some extra :dust: your way :hugs:

I rung the embryologist this morning to find out about our embies - we have two frosties - one excellent quality :) bye bye to the six that didn't make it :cry:

Come on my single little beanie, we've been taking it easy today :winkwink: back to work tomorrow but at least it will help to pass the time :beer: (I work in a pub lol) but today I pulled a sickie :shhh:


----------



## Sambatiki

I used to work in a pub.. but along with a FT job as well was far too many hours whilst doing IVF. YAYYY for having TWO frosties thats EGGCELLENT!! xxx


----------



## Please

Hi Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA again, I havnt had a chance to catch up yet but I hope u r all well. 
Boofle - Just seen your last post, I'm one day behind you...fx'd for us both. 
Wallie - I saw ur message but dont know how to reply...lol! How is the TWW treating u? fx'd for you.
AFM - I had a 5DT today of a single, perfect, top grade blast embryo (3AA) I can't believe it but we also had another two brilliant blast embryos froze today (2 x 4BB) they are watching the remaining 5 over night, hoping they may be able to freeze some more if they get to 3BB.
Much love x


----------



## Sambatiki

Please - Thats AMAZING NEWS!!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Please, that's brilliant.

2ww is fine, still the first week, wait till next week!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont envy any of you guys doing the IVF 2ww :hugs: I hope it speeds by xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies. Congrats on the frosties!! 

2ww is a drag!


----------



## Boofle

Sambatiki - I like it :winkwink: I'm quite lucky my shifts don't start till 11am so have managed to keep this whole IVF thing quiet from work at least!!

Please - well done, brilliant news, your OTD is 6th March and mine is the 14th!!!!! One of my frosties is excellent - in fact it had a better score than the one they put back! My clinic uses a number system so the one they put back for me was graded at 443. The embryologist did say this was excellent and that I should be really pleased :) 

Does anyone have any side effects from the progesterone - I've got the itches :blush: they've said I can use canestan but it's still keeping me awake at night :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Get the canestan :hugs: Dont be in pain :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Boofle-I used canestan last time I used progesterone. Ladies, had first stimming scan today-day 8-nurse said there were 7 good sized follicles and a few smaller-this isnt that good right? Last time I was scanned every 2 days and had E2 levels taken so cant remenmber exactly where I was at this stage. I was hoping with an increase in the meds I would respond better...nurse said an average was 8-10 so this was fine and no need to increase meds (I am on 300 units menopur this time)-I dont think I'll be triggering till the weekend but not sure how many more could develop now? Just scared I'll have a repeat of last time....x


----------



## Boofle

KittyCat - what happened last time? I was on 150 menopur and had six follies on my first scan - I remember feeling dissappointed too but really wasn't necessary - don't know how many follies I ended up with but I ended up with 13 eggs :) So don't be dishearted I think 7 is great for your first scan :hugs:
In the end I was glad I didn't have more cos I was really uncomftable as it was!!

I have got the canestan but its still driving me crazy :hissy:


----------



## Wallie

I think that's a good number KC. I wouldn't worry. Plus I think 300 is the most they'll give you but I may be wrong. Just that I was on that and I thought it was.


----------



## Sambatiki

KC - Youve got good numbers there hun :hugs: You want quality over quantity every time :hugs: :dust:

Boofs - Sorry the songbird is still being a pain :hugs: Hopefully it will be sorted soon x

Wallie - How are you feeling hun?


----------



## Wallie

I have my ups and downs Samba. Not think this is going to work at all but I would dearly love to be proved wrong!


----------



## Please

Wallie - when r u testing? i really hope u going to be proved wrong.
Kazza - when r u testing, it must be soon?
Samba - thank u.
Boofle - thank u sweet. fantastic news ur embryos were great quality. weird how clinics use different grading patterns. oh no my ridiculous OTD the is the 11th hell to the no am i waiting that long.lol i will be 8dp5dt on the 6/3.
Kitty - all the best.
AFM I can't quite believe this but out of my 8 eggs that fertilized 5 made fantastic blasts, the 1 transferred yest, 2 froze yest and got the call say another 2 froze today. I an so thankful for my . fristies 
much love Abby x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Great news about your frosties!!!! 

Im testing on friday, but i tested yesterday BFN :(


----------



## Boofle

Oh Kazza I hope that was just because you tested too early hun, I'm praying for you (at least I hope someone up there will answer my prayers) :hugs:

Wallie - I'm with you there, after so many negatives after natural cycles its hard to think we'll ever get there but we will, stay positive hun :hugs:

Abby - thats fantastic news. Just wondering what happened to your frostie following your second cycle - did you use it or is it still frozen?


----------



## Wallie

I'll not be testing ladies until official testing day, if I make it that far without AF showing. Last time I was in a state from 11dpo and I'm not doing that again. I'd rather just wait for AF or OTD.


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies-trying to keep up the pma. Wallie my last clinic told me they could go up to 6 vials of menopur and I'm on 4 now-if they know you dont respond well, why don't they just up the dose? I guess it's probably quality or ohss issues...x


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies, just did a catch up as we went away for a few days for my birthday. 

Wallie, don't blame you for waiting until OTD :hugs:

Kazzab, i'm sorry it's a bfn. Which kind of test did you use?

Boffle, good luck in the 2ww

Samba, good luck for your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Please, well done on all those frosties :dance:

AFM, we have news from our scan yesterday, it's TWINS :cloud9: :cloud9: Stunned but very happy :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Twins!!!! Congrats Traskey-you must be so thrilled x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im afraid my scan didnt go well. It showed a yolk sac measuring around 5 weeks. I have to go back next friday to see if it has grown. But I doubt it will do.... 2 weeks is too much of a difference. 

Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## donnas2012

samba im so sorry my darling to hear your sad news i feel very sad for u i just popped in to see how every1 was doing and saw this, i just accompanied my friend to her scan yesterday and same thing so shes waiting for the enivatable to happen now as they should see a heartbeat by now they said shes 6 plus 4 days pregnant, i feel very upset reading this as a very close friend of mine had ivf and went to her second scan last week and lost 1 of her twins and the other 1 had a very slow hearbeat they did say to her as she,s 40 the chances of them both making it were very low i think insensitive thing to say us older women all no the risks of twins we dont need to be told that she feels now she shud only of have 1 put back and is beating herself up about it shes devastated as she was 10 weeks hope the other 1 is ok wen she goes back monday bless her she had started to buy baby things etc after her first scan showed 2 little heartbeats and all was looking great she was over the moon so reading this makes me feel very upset i no what your going thru ive been there myself i hope u can get thru this and try again when your ready hun so much sadness this week thinking of u xx


----------



## donnas2012

traskeyomg just see u have 2 !! congrats hun !! hope everything goe,s well for u and u have a safe and eventful pregnancy hun will pop in and see how your getting on take care x


----------



## Boofle

Sambatiki - I'm so sorry to hear your news, what a cruel cruel world. I'm so sad for you. Having to wait till next Friday is awful. I didn't even know that could happen. Take care of yourself. I know you won't want to hear it now but you have gotten pregnant and your time will come. Stay strong.


----------



## Boofle

Traskey - brilliant news, you must be booming :dance:

Wallie/Please - hope you're doing okay in this 2ww. Its harder than I thought - I'm having a down day today. I told my friend that I think it hasn't worked and she thinks I'm just preparing myself incase!!
Have either of you got any side effects from the progesterone - I've got really sore boobs and cramps like I do before AF :(
Also, are you seeing a counsellor? I have to go back next Wednesday to see mine!!


----------



## Wallie

Hi Boofle,

Side effects I'm having are sore boobs and some cramps but more earlier on this week than today. Actually hardly any today. The progesterone TMI seems to be coming out of me today, so I've got a liner on :blush:

I was bloated or rather felt fat and today I don't feel as bad. This probably means that it hasn't worked for me yet again as I always seem to have a flatter stomach just before AF. Just a week to go for me now before AF appears, so that's about right. 

So I don't think it's worked going by what my body is saying. I dearly hope it has though.


----------



## Wallie

I meant tos say Boofle that I have seen a councillor twice with my OH last year and I can see her at any time. If this fails, we'll possibly go, I don't know.


----------



## Traskey

Aww Samba, i'm so sorry to read your news :hugs: I wish there were a better outcome for you. 

Boffle, the progesterone gives me cramps and sore boobs. 

Wallie, the progesterone used to come out of me all the time too. I'm sorry to hear that you may think that you are out. I really hope that isn't the case. 

Kitty, Please how are you doing?

Donna, sorry to read about your friend, you must be so sad for her.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie and Boofs - Im not sure if its a comfort or not given what I am going through... but I had sore boobs and I did get my :bfp: Good luck!!! We need some more :bfp:s we dont seem to have had the best luck xxx


----------



## tickticktiff

Help!

I'm in Colorado and my clinic is charging over 23,000 smackaroonies for one IVF cycle and it is looking like my best and only option.:dohh: NOooooo!

Checking around to other states and other clinics I've seen prices from 10,000 w/out meds and even over in New England it's 6,900 w/out meds AND they give you the third cycle for free if the first two were a bust. Sounds amazing, but even still... I LIVE IN COLORADO! :shrug:

Does anyone out there have a road map for me as far as where to go and or why the prices are SO FAR APART?!!? 

Anyone else had to travel to a different local to be able to afford this sh_t?

ANY tips or tricks - please send them my way. 

Hubby and I can't afford to toss that much money at this - especially since I am on my 3rd miscarriage and they say they have fixed whatever they can with hormones and anti clotting meds - it's up to my few good eggs now....... IVF seems like best option for us.

~tickticktiff


OOPS - I'm in the wrong thread....but really - if youall have advice - I'm desperate!


----------



## Wallie

Thank you Samba. I can't believe you're thinking of giving others hope when you're going through so much yourself just now, you're just so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Ticktick - I take it you've posted your question elsewhere on the forums? Good luck!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks wallie... there is no reason for me to bitter towards others. It is hard seeing the tickers though :cry:


----------



## Wallie

It's awful isn't it. I'd be so angry right now, it's just not fair.

On a lighter note I meant to thank you for the mention in your signature, it means alot to me :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - I hope it brings you some luck! xxxx I hope you werent offended by my postcode lottery whinge earlier xx


----------



## Wallie

Thank you and no not at all, but I just wanted to explain it's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## SophieBee

Hi ladies

I've been keeping an eye on this thread and just wanted to pop back to say how delighted I was to hear Traskey's news and how sad I was to hear Samba's :hugs:

Wallie - thinking of you this week as well, hope the wait is going as quickly as possible for you :hugs:

We had our follow-up consultant appointment yesterday which was really frustrating. The first thing he said to us was that he recommends another round, although they probably wouldn't change the protocol or drug doses as there was no evidence that doing anything different produced different results. It made up my mind that if we were ever to put ourselves through this again, it definitely won't be back at King's - why on earth would I pay them to be treated like crap like I was this time, especially if they'll be doing nothing different? Pah - screw them, they 'aint getting my money!

We've decided to look into private clinics to check out which ones are meant to be best for poor responders (I've heard good things about the Lister for example). We aren't necessarily going to have another round, but I think we'd always have questions if we didn't take the opportunity to explore every option. We'll pay for a consultation and possibly a few more exploratory tests to see if we can get a clearer picture of what's going on. Will let you know how it goes and if we are going to put ourselves through it again after all. 

Sending all the love and hugs I can to you all :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies

Samba-I am so sorry to hear your news-just sending lots of hugs at this time x

I am feeling pretty down-had second scan this am and it seems I only have 6-7 (she was bit vague) decent follicles and some smaller (but she is doubtful smaller ones will catch up). They want to go ahead with egg collection on Monday and trigger tomorrow night so last lot of drugs will be in the morning.

I just dont know why I havent responded well again-its only slightly better than last time despite being on twice the dosage of drugs and I am still fairly young (29) and amh isnt too bad. I also feel uncomfotable and bloated, more so than last time which I thought was a good sign!

If we dont get more than 5, they wont try and get them to blast apparently, which is what I was really hoping for.

Anyway, I guess I just have to spend the weekend forgetting about it and see what happens Monday.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Traskey

Aww Kitty Kat, I hope you get more follies and eggs when you go back on Monday. It is frustrating when you don't know why you get the number of eggs that you do. Wishing you loads of luck. 

Sophie, it's good to see you. I'm sorry your consult wasn't very helpful and that you weren't treated well by the clinic. If you go for another cycle I hope you are treated better. 

Samba, thinking of you :hugs: 

Wallie, hope the 2ww is going as well as it can.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Samba big hugs Hun! 

Trask great news Hun many congrats!

Sophiebee, think u are doing the right thing to have a consultation with another clinic, I hear nothing but good things about lister! 

Boofle, wallie how you feeling? 

Hi to everyone else xxx 

Afm otd yesterday bfn we were both distraught! Feeling a tad better today, got a follow up on 3rd April :(


----------



## Traskey

Kazza, i'm so sorry about the :bfn: :hugs: It is heart breaking.


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - I am so sorry :hugs:

Sophie - I do not understand them wanting to try again using the same drugs and the same dose!! I would DEFO go and look into the Lister hun xxx 

Hope everyone else is OK. 

AFM.... Im not doing so well at all. This wait until the next scan is awful, Im finding it very hard to cope tbh.


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry everyone, this all stinks.

Samba, I don't know what to say to make you feel better, I just wish no-one had to go through what you are right now. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

KittyCat - hope EC has gone well today.
Samba & Kazza - I am thinking of you and hoping you're okay :hugs:
Wallie - How are you doing?
This 2ww is worse than I ever imagined. Had a really bad headache during the night. I was a blubbering wreck this morning and had to force myself to work. Don't know how I'm gonna last another week and a half :(


----------



## Wallie

Hi Ladies.

I stupidly tested today 12dpo and it's a bfn. I thought I'd be okay as I had an upsetting night, sore head and boobs not as sore, so I just wanted to know I was out and I made myself even worse. It should be showing positive by now if I was. So I've taken the day off work, I'm just so upset, don't think I'm ever going to be a mum.


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - 2 ww is bloody awful! But its worth it when you see those beautiful lines!! When I got my :bfp: I told DH it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen.... it really was. 

Kazza - Hope all went well and look forward to hearing about your fert report. 

Wallie - Got my fingers crossed for you lady. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

AFM... Im having a pretty rough time of it really... the wait until friday is f-ing awful. Im not sure if I said but DH rang my GP to see if he would do Beta's for me... and he said no and I just have to wait it out. I've taken today off work but Im going back tomorrow. Im scared that Im going to start MC-ing at work. Roll so I know for 100% sure so I can get things moving and move on. I have also called the Coventry and Warwick University centre of fertility to get the ball rolling with Egg sharing. I need to get a GP's refferal, my notes from the OFU and then go from there. The wait atm for egg share is about 5 months so should be well enough time for me to get my cycles on track, lose some weight and get my head back together. Hopefully I wont be cycling with any of you guys. I hope you dont mind me still visiting here. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - Please dont get upset yet... you might have a late implanter :hugs: Ive got EVERYTHING crossed for you hun :hugs: :hugs: This journey is fecking awful :hugs: You will be a mum :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Wallie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I stupidly tested today 12dpo and it's a bfn. I thought I'd be okay as I had an upsetting night, sore head and boobs not as sore, so I just wanted to know I was out and I made myself even worse. It should be showing positive by now if I was. So I've taken the day off work, I'm just so upset, don't think I'm ever going to be a mum.

Wallie - that is exactly how I felt last night - really bad head and my boobs have stopped being sore :( I hope you just tested too early hun. I'm too scared to test.


----------



## Please

Morning Ladies! Once again sorry I have been MIA, I have been a bit of basket case for the last few days. I will go back and catch up with u all. I am 8dp5dt (13DPO) and this morning I got a BFP BFP BFP, my first ever in 4 years of trying and after 3 IVF cycles. I never thought this day would come. Heres the pics.

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s493/Abby141112/20120306_074105.jpg

Lots of love Abby x


----------



## Boofle

Oh Abby that's fantastic news really really really pleased for you. I bet you're on cloud nine :) u made me chuckle having 3 different tests lol but I bet u could do 300 just to see those lines hey! Enjoy the best day ever, sending you hugs xx
I'm 9dp5dt but too scared to find out and I'm also a basket case!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Please - Congrats!!! :yipee: :yipee: Have you phoned for your scan date?

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Boofle

Think I'm out :( brown discharge and really bad cramps. Had major meltdown - have had to ring in sick again :( clinc said not to do a test :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Please, that's wonderful news. Just sorry I couldn't join you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies

Wallie-dont count yourself out yet-I still have everything crossed for you. Boofle I am sorry if it hasnt happened for you this time-hugs to you. Samba-hugs again to you x

Please-massive congrats! 

I have had a bad couple of days. I fainted twice after the anaesthetic yesterday and was sick all night. They got 7 eggs-only 5 were mature and only 2 fertilised normally-I am still in shock after getting 100% fertilisation last time.

They said 3 fertilised 'abnormally' with too many chromosomes-was too shocked to take it in really. They want to do transfer tomorrow of the 2 (if they make it) and hopefully we can get a bit more info on whats going on but I dont feel hopeful right now....x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Im so sorry you have been through all this :hugs: Remember it only takes one sweetie :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks Samba-I am just so confused and upset right now. I thought our biggest hurdle was my response and now this...I guess we will get more info tomorrow but I just dont understand how all 3 fertilised so well last time and now this? I am beginning to think it has to be my eggs....x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Did your AMH come out OK? Try not to concentrate on that at the moment :hugs: You really dont.. this cycle could work.

AFM.... still no bleeding... still no real symptoms either... only 3 sleeps left to see if Bubble has grown. Tbh I dont think there will be any change :cry: Ive looked into egg sharing and its looking like a strong possibility. 

Hope everyone else is OK xxxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi samba-amh is 17 so bit low but not drastic. Just praying on the two tomorrow now. Hope you are doing ok-when exactly will you know what's going on?x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Put your faith in your two :hugs: 

Scan is friday at 11.45am :( Feeling quite scared about it now :cry:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Samba-thank youfor your support. It i s not surprising how you feel about Friday and I am sorrry you have to go through this x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for Wallie and Boofle. This journey is too hard.

Congratulations to Please. 

Samba, will be thinking of you tomorrow morning :hugs: 

:hugs: for everyone else.


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone, I'm just checking in on my buddies. 

Traskey, huge congratulations, such wonderful news :cloud9:

Sophie, it's good to see you have moved on from your clinic. I'm sorry they were so rubbish, and it's good you're doing this sooner rather than later. You should find out more about short protocols, and there are other options depending on how far you are prepared to go. Good luck!

Wallie, I really had everything crossed for you. I hope you are getting lots of RL hugs. I'm sure you will find happiness at the end of this journey xx

Samba, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Stay strong, you'll get through this. Nature can be cruel but as the saying goes, you have to feel the rain to appreciate the rainbow :hugs:

That's it from me on my flying visit, good luck everyone and don't forget that life is what happens when you're busy doing other things xx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG = :hugs: Missed you hun.... what are your plans next?


----------



## PGLady

So far it's been Martinis and a sewing machine booby prize! I have to say that I am secretly enjoying my normal life, which is a relief. Next step is to get our snowbaby out to play, but we're waiting for the phone call on that. I have realised how much we put our life on hold for this and we lost ourselves in the process. So now we're trying to enjoy what we have while we keep throwing that ruddy dice. 

Night night hon, and take care xx


----------



## Sambatiki

PG - Good for you hun! I completely forgot about your snow baby! :dohh: Thats fantastic news atleast you wont have to go through the whole bloody process again! Enjoy being you hun :hugs: Look forward to seeing you soon xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey Samba just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you today and sending you lots of :hugs:

Wallie & Toch how you doing?
AFM - AF finally arrived full flow yesterday. Suprisingly I felt okay but thats because Tuesday I was floored, Wednesday is a blur so yesterday I actually felt a little relief albiet numb relief if you know what I mean. I managed to do some normal things yesterday too like hanging the washing out and cooking tea. Clinic said I still have to test next Wednesday - I'll just use one of my cheap tests cos I know the result :( 
I don't go back to work till next Thursday but I'm not sure what I'll say cos they don't know anything :( 

Anyway, just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking of you all and Samba I'm hoping soooo much you get good news today.


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Im so sorry :hugs: will you go for your follow up appointment? Have you thought about when you might use your frosties?? :hugs:

Wallie - Hope youre OK

BEAR :hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks Samba.
I will go for the FU, I suppose I'll find out about that next Wed when I phone. I will use the frosties but I need to work on my PMA first. I don't actually know a thing about frozen transfers. My own thoughts are what chance is there when a fresh transfer hasn't worked :( so that's why I need to work on my PMA. But at least they're waiting for me to get my head sorted.


----------



## KittyCat82

Good luck today samba x


----------



## kazzab25

Samba thinking of you hunx 

boofle, thinking of you too, its such a horrible experience!! But, its been a week today since we got our official BFN and im feeling a little better now, focusing on losing weight and as pg says just enjoying some normality for a while! 

hope everyone else is doing ok x

Kitty how are youx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Boofle- read your post on other thread and found you here as well. Just wanted to say how sorry I am and send you love. It's so unfair. Hope you get your follow up quickly and can get your next plan ready to focus on. Keep positive, I know it's hard. Xxxx

I'm still stimming and go for scan on Monday.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies.

Its bad news here too.... all the details are in my journo if you want to have a read.... feeling actually OK about it all. I do feel a bit cheated that I got this far for nothing... but I have to concentrate on moving on forward because no matter how upset I get its not going to change a thing! Moving on... will though! 

Hope everyone else is OK xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Sorry ladies I unsubscribed to this thread as I was just too upset to keep reading it. What crap we've had, it's certainly not had the best of luck this thread! 

We'll AF did appear for me, the next day after I tested a BFN. I went to work as I'd had my pity party the day of the BFN, so it wasn't as bad.

After being totally lost I now feel relieved it's over. I didn't actually realise it but it's like you're holding your breath for about 8 weeks doing a cycle and when it's over it's like you can breath again! Weird but I honestly feel like a burden has been lifted even though I want a family so, so much. 

Looks like my next NHS cycle will be March 2013 and OH and I are thinking of doing another private cycle inbetween (and hope it works) with another clinic. We've had three cycles with Ninewells in Dundee (1 NHS and 2 private) and we're obviously getting nowhere with them, so we're thinking of looking at the GCRM in Glasgow. They have better care and very good results for someone my age 37.

It's going to cost us massively. We now don't have money sitting just to use up, so it's going to be tight and scarey. We've already spent £8k privately and this will be another £6k. I so wish we could have children naturally, we would have had that money sitting in a bank to do exceptional things with them and I may not have had to go back to work... oh well, no point thinking like that now but I'm sure if everyone had to pay £4k for a child there're certainly wouldn't be as many in the world!


----------



## Wallie

I meant to say Boofle, don't give up hope with your frosties. Remember only the highest quality are frozen. I know at Ninewells, my clinic, they have a 30% success rate with their frosties! You just never know!


----------



## Boofle

Samba - I'm sorry hunny to read your journal. Don't know what to say :( what amazing support you've got though hun :) I don't know what happens now for you but I hope it is as quick and painless as possible. You've got a wonderful attitude and that obviously keeps you strong. Sending you some more hugs xx

Kazza - thanks for thinking of me, I'm thinking of you too and sending some hugs your way xx

LindyLou - thank you for your message. Good luck with your scan tomorrow and keep us posted. I really hope this is your time. Sending you some hugs too and praying for lots of follies xx

Wallie - I wasn't sure where you were up to. So sorry you too got bad news. I know what you mean about being able to breath again - that's exactly how I felt yesterday. Me and OH had a day at the seaside and for the first time in ages we laughed and enjoyed each others company. How come you have to wait 12 months for your next NHS cycle?

AFM - no tears for two days - so I'm on the mend. I'm actually thinking about the future again. I'll let you know what the clinic says on Wednesday. I've got a meeting with the counsellor on the 28th with my OH (he isn't pleased about this). I'm not back at work till Thursday which I am not looking forward to!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Boofle- got your message on other thread!
Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers it means a lot especially with the difficult time you are having. 
Love lindy xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Boofle I get three goes with the NHS but I go back to the end of the waiting list after a failed cycle. So it's about a year/year and a half wait. Last June we did an NHS cycle.


----------



## hippiehappy

Dear all,
Well I&#8217;m back from a long self imposed banishment and really wanted to check in to see how you have all been doing.
Hello Sophie and PG, so good to hear that you&#8217;re doing well in spite of everything!
*
Samba, Wallie, Boofle and Kazza, I can&#8217;t tell you how very sorry I am to hear your news. :cry:
*
Please and Traskey, I am genuinely chuffed for you.
*
Donna, thanks for checking in and sorry about your friend.
*
Kitty, I&#8217;m keeping everything crossed for you. I don&#8217;t envy you being at the point you&#8217;re at right now, lots of love and :dust:
*
Gutted especially for you Samba, I can&#8217;t believe it and I can&#8217;t even begin to think how you must be feeling. I was fully expecting some good news, and I must admit that is partly why I held off checking this thread, I honestly thought reading about everybody&#8217;s BFP&#8217;s would push me over the edge. Now I&#8217;m thinking what has actually gone on is even more depressing. Life can be so, so c*ap. Samba I think it&#8217;s admirable that you are considering egg sharing, I looked at it and must admit though it makes it massively cheaper for a privately funded cycle, it wouldn&#8217;t be the best option for us as we are looking at one third of the eggs to fertilise and even then they will probably be bad quality, so we really do need all the eggs we can get. I am most gutted about this though because I really would like to try egg sharing but it would be pointless so I might as well be giving them away without even bothering to keep any for myself. If we got 15 eggs like last time (which is being optimistic) and I gave away 7, we would probably get 1 embie at the most and the likelihood of this one developing are so slim it&#8217;s not even worth thinking about it.
*
Also mega gutted for you Wallie, one year wait for the next cycle is a definite big WTF! Glad you have made contingency plans and that you&#8217;re not letting that beat you down though.
*
Sophie, good call on changing clinics. I am happy with mine but like you I would not hesitate if I wasn&#8217;t. Also glad to hear that you&#8217;ve not give up completely yet :thumbup:
*
Like Wallie, Sophie and PG all say, I am now feeling quite good about things and it&#8217;s so true what Wallie says about being able to finally breathe.. and DRINK ALCOHOL!! :happydance:
The DH and I have been having counselling for a long time and the last session, which was the first after the BFN, was very hard. The counsellor is very helpful and always tries her best to move things along for us. When I rang in to confirm the BFN I asked to speak to the embryologist as our cycle had gone so well up until fertilisation, it only fell down at that hurdle because of the frozen :spermy:
The counsellor managed to get the embryologist down to see us during the session and what the embryologist said was an eye opener. In a way I am very grateful for her being so honest but it was a total shock at the time. Basically our chances are less than 1 in 10. Our fert is always going to be bad because of the male factor and even if we do get a good quality embie the chances of it implanting and making it into a baby are about 1 in 10. Like I said, it was a shock hearing this but now I am happy I did as I would definitely rather know and be able to start moving on than spend my life hanging on to non- existent hope and putting my life on hold for what might never happen.
I am very lucky to have a sister who has 2 amazing and gorgeous children that I will always be close to (and that I can hand back to her at the end of the day :rofl: ) and a bunch of top friends who are all childless by choice and always will be. My closest mates are all the kind that will always go on crazy benders and music festivals abroad and so on, if anything having a baby would make me more lonely and isolated, so I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll be ok even if it never happens for us.
I haven&#8217;t completely given up yet of course, though I am starting to move on mentally. We still get another go on the NHS and I will ring up at the end of April to try and get on the cycle for that month. If (or should I say when) that fails, we definitely have enough money for one private cycle and if needs be and we want to we will use the equity on the house for further treatments.
After all, without a family I really don&#8217;t need the security of owning my own place and to be honest I don&#8217;t think I would want to be tied down by a mortgage either. I would rather use the equity on the house to fund a cycle or 2, then if we decide we&#8217;ve had enough and give up, I would like to try spending some time somewhere cool like Los Angeles, where I have some friends. After that who knows? I can always go and live somewhere else. I was born in Norway, grew up in Italy, then lived in London for a bit before settling in Manchester but I don&#8217;t feel like I need to live here for the rest of my life. Thankfully the OH is as much of a hippie as I am and he desperately wants to go and live somewhere completely bonkers, with him being a filmmaker LA sounds like a plan :thumbup:
So yeah, we&#8217;ll see and what will be will be.
Sorry for the essay, just thought I&#8217;d check in and let you know that I am alive and well. Spring is around the corner, life is good. We must all remember that even through the clouds.
*
Lots of love and big :hug:

P.S. Sorry if I have forgotten anybody, thinking of you all


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Boofle and all the girls. 

Been for scan 10 days after stimming. Lots of follicles. About 15 on each ovary mostly 16,17,18 and couple 19 but others around 14. Concerned I'm at risk of OHSS and said depending on bloods etc might freeze instead of transfer. Lining is 8.5 mm. 
Can anybody give any guidance? I'm drinking gallons of water!! So worried about going to sleep and now worried they might not transfer. Aaaaaggghh!!! Xxxx


----------



## Wallie

It does sound alot of follies you have there but drink isotonic drinks like gatorade, they should help you out rather than just water.

HH, thanks for your post, it's good the way you're thinking, I hope to be in that mindframe myself soon and I'll probably need to too!

I feel the same about the equity in the house. Why would we want to keep paying a huge mortgage, why not sell up and go somewhere else? Enjoy life to the full.

:hugs:


----------



## PGLady

Just thought I'd check in again and see how things are. 

I'm glad to read such exciting plans for the future Hippie, and that I'm not the only one wondering what the point of security is without children. Lots of luck!

Wallie, just wanted to say that I couldn't recommend Edinburgh ACU highly enough, if you are considering somewhere else. Our embryologist was fab, and the consultant is excellent even if his bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired! He also runs the Spire IVF clinic here.

Our follow up apt is on Fri and I have a fair idea what he'll say, odds aren't great but we'll keep going while we get good embies. Planning to ask for a second opinion about my hydros, hope he listens.. We will get the frostie out in May, so I also need to ask if it's going to be a medicated FET or not. Onwards and upwards, and :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone :wave:

Its really lovely to see that everyone has got their plan in place :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing how everyone gets on next. Are we all going to stay here? I think Im a bit afraid to go anywhere else. 

AFM... ended up in A&E and then on the Gynae ward today. Ive passed the sac so I can start to move on. Ive got an appointment on 20th April to discuss next steps. 

Lindy - Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## Lindylou

Samba- big thank you. I hope you are ok. You have been through so much, it is not fair. Sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Glad I can finally post - the site has been down loads the last couple of days!!
Lindy - wanted to say good luck today and if they decide to postpone your transfer don't be too disheartened even though I know you'll be gutted. But it will give you a chance to get your body ready for all those lovely embies you're gonna get :) thinking of you hun :)
Thinking of everyone else too - I have to ring the clinic today and I'll find out whats next for us.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks. Just in my gown waiting to go through. Soooo nervous. Even nurse commented on my blood pressure. Xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Good Luck!!! Looking forward to seeing how many you have xx 

Boofs - Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Good Luck Lindylou!!! I had loads of follies but never overstimmed so you may well be just fine!! 

Boofle how you feeling hun? 

AFM Waiting for our follow up on 3/4/2012 ! we get 2 goes on NHS and may pay for 1 privately but after that i think we will give up. 
We are considering adoption, has anyone else thought about this? 

Wallie, nice to see you back, I totally agree with the weight being lifted i feel exactly the same. 

Hippie, your plans seem amazing hun, really thinking of you x

Samba, im soo soo sorry but i am glad you can start moving forward xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks kazzab and Boofle. 

Not long back home. You were both right - it was fine. Not needed painkiller yet!! They got 16 eggs. Bit sleepy now. Will post later. 

Thanks for your support. Couldn't have got through today without it. Xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey Lindy thats great - 16 eggs woohoooo :) hope you've enjoyed a nice sleepy afternoon ;) looking forward to your news in the morning :hugs:

Kazza - thanks for asking after me, I'm doing okay.
Today was OTD and I did do a test but I knew the result so felt fine when I actually saw it - I dealt with the dissappointment last week. I was amazed that my OH, his Mum and my best friend actually thought the result was going to be any different! I suppose they were all hanging on to some hope but I knew.
The nurse at the clinic said expect a heavy, painful and longer period and I said well I've already had it!! She said I have to have three bleeds before trying our frozen cycle - so I've had one and so it will be around May when we get to try. I asked if we would have a follow up and she said no unless we requested one so I said I would like to have an opportunity to talk about the transfer because for me it was the worst bit but only because I don't tolerate having a full bladder very well. And because the doctor was gone before I'd even got my knickers on :( so the experience wasn't as expected. She said she would request an appointment for me and I could ask to be sedated for the next transfer. If this gets the doctors approval I will feel a lot happier about the process. Have to wait and see when the appt comes.

Wallie - we get two goes on the NHS - not sure how long the wait is for us between cycles. Will you do your funded cycle at the same clinic as your NHS cycle?

Samba - hope you're feeling okay hun, sending you lots of :hugs:

PG - will you opt for a medicated or natural cycle - have you experienced a frozen cycle before?


----------



## kazzab25

Lindt that's great 16 eggs you must be over the moon!! 

Boofle, sorry to hear you were not happy about transfer! But glad your getting a follow up! I can't wait for mine! 

My bleed was just like a noral period!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks kazzab and Boofle. Just keeping everything crossed
for call tomorrow. There are so many hurdles!

Glad you are both looking forward and seem ok. Know
You must have bad moments. Xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all

Just popping back to say that we have an appointment with the Lister on 28 March, so we'll see what they have to say. Having said that, I have had an incredible explosion of awful happen in my life this past week (some expected, some not - details in my journo) so I know that whatever they say, I'm going to need to take some time away before we try again. I just don't think my mental health would survive.

Wishing all you lovely ladies the very best :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Sophie - I just read your journo :hugs: Thinking of you loads xxx 

Lindy - Congrats on your 16 thats an amazing number!! Good luck for today! 

Boofs - Only a couple of months left until your FET!! 

Kazza - Not long until your follow up. Do you know how long you will have to wait to go again? I know you have to wait for 3 bleeds but is there a waiting list? 

Wallie, Hippie & Please - Hope youre OK :hugs:

AFM... I have an appointment on Monday with my GP to discuss options and when I spoke to her briefly I asked for Clomid and she seemed quite happy to prescribe it. So will hopefully do a couple of cycles naturally with clomid :haha: Almost naturally.... then we have our appointment with the consultant at the OFU on 20th April.... and in the meantime Ive been trying to check Coventrys T&C's for Egg Sharing as is half the price at OFU. But at the OFU if they dont collect more than 8 eggs you get to continue the cycle and keep all your eggs at no extra cost. The nurse at Coventry is off on holiday until next week.


----------



## Lindylou

Just had call from embryologist- 9 have fertilised. Looking to do transfer on Monday. When she told me I started filling up. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

That sounds good samba- trying naturally but the Coventry set up sounds the best set up I have heard of for private! Xx


----------



## Boofle

Lindy thats brilliant fantastic news :) :happydance: I was the same every time I spoke to them lol.
Off to work now (just checked in to see your news). Woohoooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Did anybody else find it really strange that their embbies were sat in a lab down the road on their own and feel really protective of them? Or is it my hormones? I've taken next week off work - much to my business partners disgust. So far I have only had 1 day off which was EC ( I already had the two days after booked off) and next week I'm only losing 3 days because I have leave booked ( and I'm cancelling a day the following week) So I will have taken a grand total of 2 and half days off discounting leave!!!! I don't think that is bad!!! Xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey Lindy - sorry I've been MIA - been away for the weekend :)
Today's the day - yippeeee, wishing you all the luck in the world hun and really hope it works for you :) let us know how it goes. As for feeling protective - yeah defo know what you mean and I felt really sad for the ones that didn't make it :( 
I think you're doing the right thing having time off - thats what I should of done - I don't think going back to work resulted in my negative result but I wasn't in the right frame of mind to be at work. It was hard too cos I hadn't told anyone what was going on. 
Anyway get drinking that water and get that emby on board :happydance: off to work now and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Good luck!! 

Hope everyone else is OK. 

AFM... tested yesterday (Idiot!) and pretty much a :bfn: obviously good because it means my body is getting back to normal but also a slap in the face on Mothers Day... I thought I could handle it... and couldnt :( Today Im going to my docs to weigh up some options and fx getting some Clomid to tie me over until egg sharing. I know its a long shot but I just need to feel as though Im doing something. UCW clinic should be ringing me this week about a few of the questions Ive got about their egg share policy. Kind of feel like the journey is at a bit of a stand still atm. Ive also started the Dukan Diet this week to help shed some of the weight I gained whilst cycling. Hopefully it should do the trick.

Love and :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you so much for thinking of me Boofle. It really means a lot. Hope your weekend away went well and helped you to relax and get your head together and be you again after all the madness. Thank you xxxx

Thanks samba. Sorry yesterday was a bad day for you. Keep trying to say positive. Xxx

AFM. Just getting ready to head to the hospital. Nervous and excited. Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Good Luck!! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey Boofle and samba. Had 2 blasts transferred. One was stage 4 other a little behind. 2 others they are keeping an eye on overnight to see if they can freeze them. Xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Lindylou, congratulations on your 2 blasties. 

Samba, i'm so sorry about the bfn on Mother's Day. 

:hug: for all of you.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-so looks like ivf no 2 has failed too. Feel quite numb. If we can at least learn from this I think I'll be ok. We will be doing another round but probably ICSI and not for few months. The question is where and whether we have some further testing first. Hope everyone else is doing ok. Samba have yu decided where to go yet?xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy = Good luck with your blastos! xxxx Hope you managed to get some snow babies too xxx

Trask - Hope you, fred and ginger are well xxx 

Kitty - Im so sorry hun :hugs: It SUCKS!!! Im still no further forward tbh.... waiting on our follow up with the OFU and go from there really.... it truely sucks waiting... Im finding that pretty tricky. Is egg share an option for you?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Samba-no I don't think so. I don't respond that well and I think egg quality may be our issue. If anything, we may be looking at egg donation for us in the future. Funny how in the space of less than a year, we have gone from potentially being a donor to maybe needing one... I guess that is the joys of unexplained!

To be honest I just want some answers. We are considering further tests at the mo. I always said 3 ivf and that would be it but I guess with unexplained, if you learn from the rounds, it could take more that 3. We'll see.

Good luck with your decision making as to where to go-its hard isnt it x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kitty - Yes it is as there is about 1000 difference and its trying to work out if the xtra 1000 is worth it... eurghhh and then of course there is the f-ing WAITING!!! What tests are you considering?


----------



## KittyCat82

Tell me about the waiting....I feel like I have been just waiting for 2years...there are a whole load of tests inc DNA fragmentation for sperm etc. I will let you know details when I do!x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im pretty sure that DNA Fragmentation can be improved with high doses of vitamins C and E. So its well worth getting DH on it regardless.... mine is.... here is some info if you fancy a read... https://www.andrologyjournal.org/cgi/content/full/26/3/349


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks samba-interesting! He is on the well man multi vits but will look into that. There are some other tests for implantation etc but I'm bit vague at the mo!xx


----------



## Sambatiki

My DH takes the wellman and xtra C & E and folic acid xxx Keep us informed about what happens.... I know that this group is NHS Dec/Jan/Feb but its nice to keep in touch xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi ladies :)

Lindy - I did check up on you but it was on my phone and I don't like to use that for replying :winkwink: two little embies on board way hey :happydance: hope you're taking it easy and enjoying that PUPO status!! Its frustrating how some clinics allow you to have two and some are just so against it. What happened to the two they were keeping an eye on - are they frozen now? 

Kitty - I'm sorry to hear your news hun. Sam is right it SUCKS big time. I said during the first cycle that I couldn't do it again regardless of the outcome but hey I'm ready for the next cycle - I guess we do what we have to and you'll figure it out in time. Give yourself time to come to terms with the crappy result and then you'll know what to do next :hugs:

Traskey - hope you're feeling okay hun and taking it easy :winkwink:

Samba - fancy doing a test on MD! You need to be taking good care of yourself :flower: I'm glad you're doing something positive with your diet - good luck losing those extra pounds :hugs: hey my OH takes the wellman too - but I like your suggestion re extra C & E - I like any suggestion for him to be more involved after having all those needles etc etc :haha: I'll tell him later :)


----------



## Lindylou

Hi everybody. 

Boofle- they did really push for us to just have one put back in but the embryologist on transfer day whispered she didn't blame us going for two. We had to sign a disclaimer saying we understood the risks of twins. Do you have to wait 2 cycles before you try again? 

My dh was told from his first appt to start taking vitamin c and e to boost quality.


----------



## Boofle

Hi Lindy - I have to wait till I've had three bleeds but the one I had last week counts as the first. It will prob be May time when we have the frozen transfer but I've asked if I can be sedated. I have to get the consultants permission and I'm just waiting for that appt to come. Waiting waiting waiting its always waiting lol :) I wonder if they'll let us have both the frozen ones but back if they both survive the thaw!
Does your OH take the Wellman supps as well? Noone told us to take them I just did a bit of reasearch and now every night at tea I put his bullet next to his drink lol


----------



## Lindylou

He doesn't take well man as well. His consultant said main ones are vit c and e
For antioxidants. They said they don't have time to call if embryos are able to be frozen but will send a letter out letting us know. Can you try clomid while waiting for next go? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - I tested on MD as I thought I was OK... a friend wanted to know if superdrug tests get evaps so I POAS'd for her. The folic acid is also good for swimmers. I too am sick of waiting and I think we'll have to wait longer than the 3 bleeds... well 2 now... as we're sharing :grr:

Lindy - Thats pants that they dont call you... ours did :growlmad: I was considering clomid during the break between but doc wouldnt give it as we're MF and also on hindsight it might actually be better to have a break from hormones and let my body get back to normal.


----------



## Boofle

What is clomid? I've just had my follow up appt - 20 September!!!! Wtf ive tried to call but no answer I know that they'll say that's the earliest appt available!!!


----------



## Lindylou

That is ridiculous Boofle. Seriously not fair! Is that the only hospital you can go to locally?

Clomid from what I have read stimulates you to produce eggs. X


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - WTF!!! Im going to shut up moaning about my 20th April.... can you go on a cancellation list? That is ridiculous! I had 6 rounds of clomid but it didnt work for me... it stimulates the ovaries to produce eggs... might be worth a shot! You could ask your GP xx Its a cheaper, less stable version of Menopur or Gonal F... they cant control clomid in the same way as they can the injectables xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey, I finally got through and she said that was the first available appt. I told her that I was suppose to be having my frozen cycle in May and so couldn't wait till Sept. She eventually said she'd see if she could squeeze me into the urgent clinic and came up with a day towards the end of May - I said I'd take it cos at least it was better than September. Then she managed to find me an appt 19 April with one of the nurses. I explained that I needed to see someone who could authorise the sedation and she said the nurses should be able to arrange that so she booked the 19th April - strangely there were two times available?!?!? Anyway 19th April it is and another afternoon off work! 

Lindy - yeah its the only hosp locally and its 45 mins away :dohh:

Hey maybe I should ask my GP about Clomid......


----------



## Lindylou

So glad you got your appointment sooner. It's bad you have to push to get seen!! Suppose that's dealing with the NHS. I've heard people say they use clomid while waiting for next cycle- could be worth a chat with your GP? Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYY thats the day before me!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: The only thing about the clomid hun is that I would ask to see if it makes any difference.. just in case they like you to be drug free for a certain amount of time!! Hopefully we'll both get some positive news soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Going through absolute turmoil. Yesterday was OTD. Got a very faint positive. Been hospital for bloods but in meantime I got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on clearblue digital. I was the happiest girl till the hospital called. Said my hcg gave a positive pregnancy test but level
very low (25) so not to get excited. They would expect it to be about 100. Seem to think I may be about to miscarry :( I have one from the highest high to the lowest low in a matter of hours. The hospital have said just POAS later in week and let them know the result but I may have to wait till scan on 20th. I'm a mess.


----------



## Wallie

Oh Lindy what a shame and what turmoil you must be in, understandably. Try and keep strong :hugs:

P.S I thought those digi's were 50+ tests. Maybe there's an error with their tests.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - I am so so sorry Im afraid I know that horrible feeling too well. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xxx 

Wallie - Yup those are 50+ tests xxx


----------



## Boofle

Oh Lindy, I thought your OTD was today so I logged on to see if you'd updated. I can't imagine what you're going through. You got a positive though and as long as the old witch stays away there's still hope. Try and stay relaxed and occupied - so difficult I know but you've got lots of people on here routing for you.
Hey and you got more than one positive :) thats gotta be a good sign :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Done another test and negative. Just got to let nature take its course.


----------



## Boofle

Lindy I am so so sorry, how cruel :cry: I don't know what to say hun other than you will start to feel better and strong again. Give yourself time and please stay in touch. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - I am so so sorry, it really is awful :hugs: :hugs: The one thing that I tried to focus on when it happened to me is that although my embie wasnt a keeper.... it DID work. It doesnt make it feel any better and it doesnt stop it from hurting but its a very small positive in somethings that is truely horrible. Be kind to yourself :hugs: Here if you need to talk xxx 

Boofs - How are you doing? 

How is everyone else? Where are we all now? Im just waiting for follow up on 20th April xx


----------



## Lindylou

I'm going to try and arrange my follow up tomorrow. Don't see the point in waiting for Af. Just want to try and understand what has happened and why. 
Thanks boof and samba xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - It can sometimes take a little while to get a follow up so its a good idea to try and get it sorted. :hugs: Sometimes hun we'll never know why our little ones werent our forever babies... most MC's are because there is something chomosonally (sp) wrong and there really isnt anything that the docs or we could have done. Tbh in many ways I wished that I had never got pregnant with the ICSI as its sooo hard to have gone through all of that then have it all taken away.... its so cruel. I explained to a male friend of mine that it was like winning the lottery, you pick the perfect house, chose your dream car, book the dream holiday and then someone comes along and tells you that they made a mistake and take it all away. Did you get any frosties?


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry Lindy, so so cruel...:hugs:

My follow up is not until 17th April and I got my bfn on 7th March, so it does take time to get a review appt, well at my clinic anyway!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks girls. Did not get any frosties. Xxx I would pay for the consultation if I can be seen and stop my head spinning. How long does it take for nature to take its course xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - In my case it was a long time... the embie stopped growing around 5 weeks something and I didnt MC until I was 8 weeks 4 days. How far along were you? 
Was this a private cycle?


----------



## Lindylou

Cycle was nhs. My OTD was Friday which gave a faint positive then digital positive later but on Saturday hospital said hcg very low so I POAS today and not pregnant. Sat in garden now with large glass of rose and ordering pizza tonight. Bollocks to healthy living :) xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - You'll get your follow up for free then hun xxx Good for you having a glass of vino... its exactly what I did.... :finger: to healthy living bollocks! Do you know what you think you will do next?


----------



## Lindylou

I have another go on the nhs. I'm going to see if I can have every type of screening possible and go again. If that doesn't work I will pay private. I just want to be a mum. I know we all want that. I don't know if I should stay where I am. I'm at the Liverpool Hewitt, they have been so kind but so many people seem to try other Clinics if it fails. Xxxx wish Af would come so I can move on. I just can't while my little ones are still in there. I know that sounds nuts and i dont want to lose them but this situation is horrible. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Samba- why are you egg sharing now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Before you change your mind about the clinic go for your follow up as they will probably discuss different options. Have you had any MC's before? Thats fantastic news that you get another NHS go, can you go again straightaway after 3 bleeds? 

We're egg sharing because it costs a fraction if we go on our own and obviously it gives another couple a chance of having a baby.


----------



## Lindylou

I get 2 nhs goes. This is my first ivf and first miscarriage. I don't know if it's 3 bleeds or 1 full cycle after mc which would be two bleeds will ask tomorrow. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Are there any tests I can ask for to try and rule things Out before we try again. Believe it or not we have yet to meet our consultant!!! We were referred in through andrology and the nurses started and did all the consent/ treatment. They have been fantastic though. Cx


----------



## Sambatiki

There are tests that can be done but because you have only had one MC they might be relucant to do them. You could ask at your next appointment... I was also thinking of asking about these tests as this is my 2nd MC but tbh I dont want to delay things anymore by having tests done that I might not actually need iygwim. Alot of the time MC is just bloody awful luck... due to the embryo not being chromosonally (sp) correct. 

You could have tests for natural killer cells, karyotyping but not sure what else.


----------



## Sambatiki

Forgot to add that my clinic will only do cycles after 3 bleeds so my MC was bleed no 1 so 2 after that.


----------



## Boofle

Lindy - we haven't met our consultant either! I too get two goes on the nhs and I'm at st Mary's. I may consider changing if we end up getting to number 3 but only cos of logistics and st Mary's being so far away! I hope u get ur follow up soon mine is 19th April so not long. I reckon my next bleed is due next week but who knows!! I've been thinking of you all today :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you so much Boofle and samba. This weekend has been a nightmare, from ( i know stupidly) my mind racing thinking of baby names and nursery stuff to medication to speed
Up miscarriage and how to start my next cycle. Going into work tomorrow. Don't see the point of just waiting for nature to take its course. Just want to get my next plan sorted. Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Its f-ing awful isnt it :hugs: My advice is to make sure you have some pain relief and you should really use sanitary towels not tampons :hugs: Hope that it doesnt happen while youre at work xxx 

Boofs - You have your appointment the day before me :thumbup: Hopefully we'll be cycle buddies again xxx


----------



## Boofle

Samba I hope we can be cycle buddies again too :hugs:
Lindy - how you doing? Did u get ur follow up? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone! 

Boofs - Fingers crossed. 

Lindy - How are you? 

Afm.... its looking like I still havent OV'd on CD21.... so its taking a bit longer for my body to get back to normal...which is a pain in the arse as its only adding on days until I can cycle again :grr: Unless I get my :bfp: naturally... not likely but I can dream! :haha:


----------



## Wallie

I'm always late after an IVF cycle, so I'm sort of in the same boat. I do think I've ovulated, well actually I'm not sure :haha: no sore boobs, no bloating but I have symptom of wanting chocolate and my heads been sore yesterday and today although I think AF shouldn't be due for another week. Oh gosh, I have no idea really!

I think I could be doing another cycle maybe May/June time. Hope so anyway!


----------



## Boofle

Hi Wallie - I've no idea when af is due either!! You're giving it a go with a diff clinic - this is ur paid cycle right? Hopefully a new clinic will bring some good news for you - you should be cycling roughly the same time as samba and I and Lindy won't be too far behind. Let's hope the next cycle is our time girlies :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

~This will be our third paid cycle! I've been looking at holidays and was all excited but we can't afford it at all. Never mind, more dreams that won't come true!


----------



## Sambatiki

I think I was over optimistic thinking that things would go back to normal quite quickly after the MC I think after my first one I was back to normal on the first cycle... so wasnt really expecting it this time... 

Hopefully we'll all get to be cycle buddies again soon but this cycle looks to be around 40 days long with out adding another one on top before we can go again... and we have extra tests and counselling... so gawd knows.... not to mention getting matched with a receipent. 

Fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## Wallie

I would think you'll get match pdq with a recipient Samba. Folk are desperate for someone like you to give them their chance.

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - awww thank you hun I hope so too. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Wallie

I think I'm booking a holiday tonight! Can't wait for OH to come home and we can decide for good. Money's very tight just now but I really need a holiday and we love Florida. So hopefully we'll be off to Port Richey in a months time :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - That sounds like just what you need right now :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girlies. Sorry not been around. Had a tough week! Spoke to hospital, the doctor who I spoke to over the weekend rang. He said he will see me for a follow up if I would like. He isn't a consultant but has taken one to phone me and taken time to talk so seeing as I haven't met a consultant yet I thought I would see him and see what he says. He seems to care and that has meant a lot. He said it is usually just "one of those things" but will go through everything that happened and if I can tweak things an if they can. He sai he would juggle the books to get me in quickly so hope to get appointment soon. 

Hope you are all well. Has anybody looked into royal jelly or other supplements and acupuncture? Xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Hi lindy - sounds like a plan Hun hopefully he'll get u in soon and u can get to work on ur next steps :thumbup: it's shit what's happened but u will feel better soon and then u'll have ur new plan to focus on :hugs:

Wallie - how exciting did u book last night? We're off to north Wales on Friday for a week - not quite the same but hey it's a break just hope this cold weather buggers right back off again ;) :hugs:

Samba - do u get to find out who the recipient is? Why do u have to wait for a match? I'm too old now to egg share but I did seriously consider it when we started! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps 

Lindy - Its nice that you have found a doc you can trust :hugs: Fingers crossed you get something through soon.

Boofs - No I wouldnt know who the reciepent is... I have to write a profile about myself and if there are any children conceived they can choose to read it when they are 18. You put things down about your physical appearance, your likes and dislikes and perhaps the reason you chose to donate. Im actually a little bit nervous about that part, it will make it more real that potentially there could be someone out there with my DNA... but its also pretty exciting too. The clinic will try and match me to someone who is similar to me so they get a child that isnt too different to them iygwim.


----------



## Wallie

Lindy, I have done acupuncture and I find it good as I had no side effects. I had side effects before I started this last IVF cycle and when I then had my treatment they all went, so that's proof for me. I take Zita West Vitafem, Vitafem Boost and DHEA (or something) it's on their website. I meant to get some royal jelly, so well reminded.

Good luck with your appt. Guy seems concerned and really nice.

Yes, booked my Florida holiday, can't believe we're going, we'll be totally skint but hey ho!

back to work now....


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - :wohoo: for Florida hols.... link please!! xxx


----------



## Wallie

I'll send you the link to the villa by PM Samba.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - It looks amazing!!! You'll have an amazing time xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Just popping in to see if everyone is OK xxx


----------



## Wallie

I'm fine. I have my review next Tuesday morning. When is everyone's elses or how did you get on when you went?


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - YAYY thats come around quickly... mines next friday and I cant wait! xx


----------



## Lindylou

I have got fu may 21st.... So much for getting me in sooner!! Apparently doc is on holiday but they are looking to bring it forward .. Fingers crossed. 

Hope you are all doing ok. Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Hope you manage to get a cancellation.... keep phoning every monday and see if they have something xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I tried Tuesday and Wednesday and will hassle again Monday. 

Is everybody doing ok? Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - :haha: Go you!! If you dont ask you dont get! xxx Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? 

Hope everyone else is OK.... Im missing our little group xxx 

AFM.... finally ovulating on CD32 after the ICSI and MC.... its been pretty crap waiting this long. Appointment next week and I cant wait to find out our next step xxx 

Have a super weekend peeps xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Going to London tomorrow- trying to plan things to keep me occupied and busy till can try again. I'm frantically looking for things to improve my chances next time around!!
Hope you all have a good weekend. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Samba- are you just waitin for when you can start egg sharing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooh give me a wave on your way down! xxx Where in Merseyside are you? 

What are you doing atm to improve your chances? 

No I have to have all the tests done first to see if I can donate but I cant see it being a problem.... also have to have counselling and be matched... and also the statutory 3 bleeds before IVF. Im hoping that as we are already with this clinic its going to be quite quick xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Just on the outskirts of liverpool. Everybody will be heading in for the national and I will escape :) Will give you a wave. 

So far I'm looking into which vitamins to take- been looking at zita west ones and reading up on DHEA and dha. Bit worried about DHEA because says steroid. Man i am seeing for accupuncture on Monday said he will discuss that, he is a zita west affiliate but said pregnacare is great- will get more info on Monday and let you know. Just started reading a book about immunity and failed ivf so hope I can ask a few questions at my FU. Have you got any tips? Xx

Ps does the first bleed after ivf count?


----------



## Wallie

Yes the first bleed after failed IVF does count.

Glad you're looking into things to improve your chances. I've always left much up to fate although I do take the Zita West pills Vitafem and Boost and so does OH. And the DHA pills too. I also go to an acupuncturist who is Zita West Affiliated too but I'm having a break from that at the moment as it's so costly.

So my follow up is next Tuesday and then the following Thursday I have my appt with a new clinic. It will be interesting to see what they say.

Not sure what I'm up to this weekend. OH got offered a new job today but he won't get the paperwork through until next weekend, so we're sort of celebrating tonight. We've just had a lovely (and expensive) meal in a local restaurant that we'd never been to before. Now waiting on tescos delivering some groceries :-(


----------



## Sambatiki

Ahhh I was born over the water. I forgot about the Grand National tomorrow. 

DHEA is good for older people or if you have a low/poor egg reserve... Tansey who is a member here and her husband set up a fab website... have a look as its got some good info on it xx 

https://www.fertilitypoints.com/

Im just taking a sanatogen conception vitamin atm... but there are loads you can take.... its a mine field really xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - Yes its an exciting week for a few of us!! :yipee: FANTASTIC news on DH's job!! Have you had a look out for houses? Are you going to have to sell or do you currently rent? Exciting stuff!!! :yipee: YAYY for a lovely night out... but pants to having to stay in for Tescos xx Hope theres a bottle of something nice in the delivery xx 

I didnt take loads of vitamins either... we are male factor so DH is on Folic Acid, Wellman conception and extra vitamin E & C.


----------



## Lindylou

Wallie- I was ready to order the zita vitamins but thought I'd hang fire until I see him. Have they helped at all? Fabulous about the job. Definitaly have a wine tonight!! Which clinic are you changing to? 

Samba- will check out that website. My AMH was 14 and I'm 37 but got a good response when stimming so not sure about dhea. I'm often over the water with work. Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Its really useful x


----------



## Wallie

Sambatiki said:


> Wallie - Yes its an exciting week for a few of us!! :yipee: FANTASTIC news on DH's job!! Have you had a look out for houses? Are you going to have to sell or do you currently rent? Exciting stuff!!! :yipee: YAYY for a lovely night out... but pants to having to stay in for Tescos xx Hope theres a bottle of something nice in the delivery xx
> 
> I didnt take loads of vitamins either... we are male factor so DH is on Folic Acid, Wellman conception and extra vitamin E & C.

Yeah I've been looking at houses. We have ours to sell. Such a shame, I love my house, it's new and we've only been in it four years. But anyway we should downside when we move and free up much needed cash for our next round of IVF.

Of course I'll have to get a new job too once we move. It's going to be all new and hopefully if it would just work out right, a new baby too!

Lindy, we're going to see witha the Glasgow Centre of Repoductive Medicine (GCRM) say about our case.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - I think it will be a wonderful change for you and DH :hugs: You know you will get preggers whilst in the middle of moving and starting a new job :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

New house
New baby so they say..... 
Finger crossed. My hubby is Scottish so send a lot of time up there. X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies, 

How are you long time no speak!! Sorry ive been away!!

xxx


----------



## Wallie

Hi Kazzab, what have you been up too or have you just been avoiding the forum for a while?


----------



## Lindylou

Got FU brought forward to 30th April instead of 21st may. With a different doc but just want to be seen. Going to try and think of good questions to ask and any tests I should ask about. 
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies. 

Hope youre all well.... finally had my temp rise today.... so OV CD34! FINALLY! 

Ive also being doing some quick calcualtions to see when I can next cycle.... and its AGES away! :brat:

Period Due - 01 Jul 2012 - 07 Jul 2012 
Down Regging on CD 21 - 21 Jul 2012 - 28 Jul 2012 
Down Regging Tests - 14 Aug 2012
Start Stimms - 15 Aug 2012 
Day 9 Stim Scan - 24 Aug 2012 
Egg Collection - Week Commencing 27 Aug 2012 

Wallie - Is it your appointment this week?


----------



## Lindylou

Wow samba you have been calculating. My 2nd period due begin may then begin june ..... If my hormones snap straight back into normal rhythm which is unlikely!! Do you do long protocol again?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - I guess I will do as it worked for me last time and Im not older and hopefully havent got any ovarian reserve issues etc so I cant see why they would change it. Im lucky as my clinic has booking in dates on their website... obviously its only guess work as Ive no idea how long my cycles are going to be now. After my first MC they got 5 days longer... I hope that the same doesnt happy this time. I cant see why you wouldnt go back to normal hun xxx


----------



## Lindylou

How old are you samba if you don't mind me asking? I'm nearly 37 AMH 14 , undiagnosed. Having dates there gives you something to focus on and aim for. X


----------



## Sambatiki

Im 30, 31 in August... not sure what my AMH is... I'll be getting that test done to check if I am suitable for egg share. We are Male Factor.


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

Yes my appt for the failed IVF is tomorrow at 10am.

It's funny I was calculating when I could possibly cycle again but with the new clinic if they want to let me have another go, that is. My appt with the new clinic is next Thursday evening.

It does seem ages away Samba. My best cycle, which had the most eggs retrieved I started DR'ing on CD2 which they sometimes do. Maybe your clinic could do that and knock 3 weeks off it for you and your ER?

So my dates, if I were to get the go ahead would be DR'ing CD21 26th May, DR for a couple of weeks with a possible EC date maybe around the end of June.

It's a bugger when you work out possible dates and when you've done that and they don't go to plan, you get totally hacked off!


----------



## Sambatiki

Good Luck tomorrow xxx Have you got your list of questions? 

Im not pinning my hopes on those exact dates as they might not work out and I dont know for sure I'll get everything back for Egg Share.... or Egg Share might not be an option for us... then we'll have to wait and save up some more cash xx


----------



## Wallie

No, no questions to ask really. Just going to see if they say anything other than bad luck and pick up my notes to take to the new place.

It's all money, money, money these days in our household!


----------



## Boofle

Hey ladies, I've had a week away and have had loads of posts to catch up on :dohh: 
Hope you're all okay. Wallie - good luck tomorrow. My appt is Thursday but it isn't a follow-up, just an appt to discuss the frozen cycle. When I asked about a follow-up they said they don't do follow-ups!!!! 
Samba - you made me chuckle with your dates but its good to have something to focus on hey :) I've had my second bleed (week late) and so I think if everything goes to plan I should get my frozen embie on board some time beg of June :thumbup: 
Lindy glad you're doing okay hun. Whereabout's in Scotland you go. My family are from the highlands and we got up there end of last year :) 
Kazza - nice to hear from you too :)

BTW my tummy is still feeling swollen and more so on one side - is this normal do you reckon?

What does AMH stand for ladies? I don't know what mine is cos I don't even know what it stands for lol. I've started taking the pregnacare (I think thats what they're called) vitamins. I was taking just folic acid and OH has been taking the wellman multi vits too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Ive been waiting bloody ages to work out roughly when it will be.... Ive only just ovulated on CD34. It was getting pretty horrid waiting for it, I justed to move on. We've given this cycle a good bash but tbh I cant see it working. But you got to try.... its cheaper naturally then anyother way :haha: 

YAYY for getting your second bleed... not long now until FET... is it a natural cycle? 

AMH tests your ovarian reserve. Im not sure that you just get that test without asking.. but dont quote me on it.


----------



## Wallie

I thought everyone before IVF had an AMH test. How would they know what your response would be as they use this to gauge it.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - I dont remember ever having my AMH bloods done. I have had a look through and cant see anything, I remember having a convo with Tansey and she mentioned that you had it done seperately I think. Have you had yours done?


----------



## Wallie

Yeah I had mine done. Mine was 5, which is basically pants :rofl: Means I need lots of drugs - yeah, more expensive for me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Just had a read and it doesnt look like the NHS provide this test... they base the drugs dose on other measurements.... I think from FSH, oestradiol and progestogen levels


----------



## Sambatiki

Did you pay privately for yours? Will ask if I had mine done at my appointment this week.


----------



## Wallie

No, not done privately, done at NHS and the first cycle we paid privately for the cycle but we didn't pay for any tests being done, just the actual IVF and drugs.


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll find out on Friday.


----------



## Lindylou

I had my AMH done on the nhs. It's meant to show egg reserve I think. My hospital say below 4 means may struggle getting eggs but I know of girls with zero who have managed 6 at EC so some of the embryologists say ignore it- it just helps work out stimming doses. 

I go Just outside Edinburgh for family stuff but like going the west coast to relax. Hoping to go just me and hubby to the west coast soon. 

Acupuncture was really interesting. Bit hippy waffle stuff at times but good. Will say more later x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Ive just not been on as much giving my heart and my head a rest! But AF started today do I'm starting again this cycle bit got to go on the pill for three weeks before down regging! 

My amh was 45.8 which is high due to my PCOS bit still only managed 9 eggs! Dissapointed!


----------



## Lindylou

Ooooo good luck kazzab. Are you doing a short protocol this time then? Why have they suggested that?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Kazza! Good to hear from you! :hugs: Good luck with the Pill hope it does the trick for you this time :hugs:


----------



## mazak

hy all hope your all well havent been on for a while my last ivf got cancelled due to a cyst i was well devasted after going so far with the ivf Ihave started again and am now on day 7 after 3dy egg transfer i am on cyclogest 3 times a day and i test next wednsday i am abit worried as looking on other forums a lot of people have had spotting which they say is implantation i have had none ive had the odd crampin and tiredness


----------



## Sambatiki

Mazak - Yes I did have spotting but everyone is different for every person that has had it there will be one that didnt :hugs: I know its hard not to compare yourself with everyone else but really try not too. VERY best of luck hun! I got my :bfp: at your stage xxx LOTS of luck to you xxx :dust:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi mazek. I got no spotting but a BFP ( sadly miscarried) Think you just have to wait and see and go crazy in the meantime :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - How are you bearing up now?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi samba. I'm up and down, but on the mend now :) Mainly I'm just scared it will never work. Think you have south confidence first go but after not getting there so many doubts and worries appear. I just wish that they could tell me why it happened so next time it doesn't. Want to find a test or something to make it all better but know sometimes these things just happen. X


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - I wish I had the answer too, unfortantley I am also thinking the same.... do I spend out all that money only for it to happen again or do I persuade them to do some tests? On one hand it could be totally pointless on the other their might be something that needs to be looked into further. The NHS will not look into recurrent miscarriage until you have three or more.... I have had 2 and these are the only pregnancies I have had in nearly 4 years. Many MC's though are just bloody awful bad luck, I know that it doesnt help, for my own sanity I have looked upon it that way. The only positive to come out of this is that I know I CAN get pregnant.... so who knows.... there is EVERY chance that the next is a keeper xxxx :hugs:


----------



## mazak

hy all when do u think i should test im on day 8 of 3dy transfer


----------



## Sambatiki

Mazak - I got my clear :bfp: at 8dp3dt, but you will need a FRER xxx Up to you though you do it when you feel comfortable :hugs: GOOD LUCK for when you do decide xxx


----------



## mazak

hya sambati whats a frer


----------



## Sambatiki

First Responce pregnancy test


----------



## Boofle

Mazak - have you tested? Sending you lots of :dust:
Wallie - how did you fu go?
AFM - I had my appt yesterday with the nurse to talk through the frozen cycle. It looks even more complicated than the fresh cycle :headspin: she assured us it wasn't and that if everything goes to plan we should only need to attend the hospital four times. I can ring on my next period to see if I can cycle that month - she said they can only accept two frozen cycles a day. We got to meet with the embryologist too who was such a nice guy :winkwink: He said from an embryologist point of view our embies were absolutely brilliant and that we did really well to get two frozen embies from 13 eggs.
I told the nurse I wanted to be sedated for the transfer and ended up blubbering - she wasn't the most sensitive of nurses but she made a note that I was really upset and said the doctor needed to make the decision about the sedation and it couldn't be done if transfer ended up on a Sat/Sun. I told her that I do not want transfer on a weekend and that I want my cycle manipulating so that it ends up during the week! Fingers crossed.

Has anyone else experienced a frozen cycle?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls. How is everybody doing?

Boofle- when do you start FET? Are they blasts they have frozen?

Hope everybody else is doing ok.


----------



## Boofle

Hey Lindy - I can ring on the first day of my next period which will be in around two weeks to see if I can be accepted - fingers crossed. Yeah we have two frozen 6 days embies waiting :happydance:

Hey I found something on the Internet last night saying you can have your nhs treatment at any private hospital and I didn't know that - we weren't given that option!! Did anyone know this? I don't think we'll have our 2nd go at st Mary's if this is true but hopefully we won't need to find out :winkwink:

Hope you're all okay?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

I called the clinic yesterday and the lady I need to talk to wasnt it!! :grr: So phone is right beside me now waiting for them to call back. This morning I did a test and Im not sure if I got an Evap or the beginnings of a :bfp: :crazy: will test again tonight, tomorrow and every other day :haha:

Boofs - Good luck with the FET and Im really pleased that the embryologist was pleased with your last cycle. Im sure that the frozen will be easier in the sense that it is less drugs... btw.... what do you have to take? 

Lindy - How are you feeling about things now? 

Mazak - Have you got some happy news for us? Hope all has gone well for you xxx


----------



## Wallie

OMG Samba, that is just brilliant if its the start of a bfp. Wowee!

I trust it was a FRER you used?


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - Nahhh dont be silly why spend money on expensive FRER's when I can spend 99p on a gazillion AND drive myself TOTALLY mental :haha: I am a glutton for punishment! :haha: Will do another IC tonight and tomorrow morning and save the decent tests for 11dpo onwards xxx BTW.... forgot to ask about my AMH :dohh:

Clinic update.... lady is off sick will call them monday if I havent heard from them this week.


----------



## MrsB09

Hello everybody,
I will be starting ICSI due to MF & PCOS this summer at Hammersmith hospital in London, it will be my first try on the NHS. It looks like I'm posting a little late but I wondered if you have any words of wisdom/ advice about what to expect? I have my referral appt with my consultant on 4th May & he said it will then be 6-10 weeks before I will be seen at Hammersmith so I'm assuming I won't be looking at egg transfer until Sept/October time, depending on how long it takes for my appt to come through. Thanks ladies. Xx


----------



## Wallie

MrsB09, glad you've posted and glad you'll soon be doing IVF on the NHS. We're all done really on this thread, as in gone through our cycles but we chat on the rare occassion.

Good luck with what happens. I hope to be cycling again soon too.


----------



## Lindylou

Oh samba that sounds promising. Fx!!! 

Boofle- I thought you could only go to private if there is a long nhs wait?? Hopefully you won't need it ;)

Hi mrsbo9 - the only thing I would say is relax, eat healthy, start your vitamins and look into acupuncture etc. 

AFM. Feeling lots better. Have sad moments but they are getting less. Have my FU on Monday. Want to ask as much as I can! Had 2nd acupuncture. Not sure how it's meant to make me feel but will keep with it :)


----------



## Boofle

It's all gone quiet hope everyone is okay :hugs:
Sam - any news hun :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - I got an ABSOLUTE :shock: I got my :bfp: Naturally after nearly 4 years TTC and the IVF.... can you believe it!! 

Hope everyone else is all ok xxx It just goes to show that you never know xxx


----------



## Boofle

Omg sambi that's wonderful news :happydance: I'm so excited for you :happydance: I feel so happy for you big huge congratulations to you both :hugs: how gr8t is that xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Its defo worth keeping at it inbetween cycles :hugs: I really hope that you get your turn very soon xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh samba it really is fabulous news. Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Thanks hun xxx How are you getting on?


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not too bad. Got FU on Monday. Hope I ask the right questions and get some answers that will give me a boost. 

Cannot believe after all the treatment you have a BFP naturally!!! It's fabulous. Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - I know! I cant believe it either. I hope I dont sound condesending but I hope it gives others hope xxx Best of luck with your appointment xxx Have you got anymore funded cycles left?


----------



## Lindylou

1 more funded cycle. Hoping so much it works and so scared it won't because know how that feels.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - :hugs: Dont focus on the failure xxx You've every chance of it working xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Had my FU today. He was really positive. Said everything had gone fantastic and puts miscarriage down to bad luck. So doing long protocol again probably starting June so hurry up AF number 2!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - thats excellent news xxx :hugs: Will defo be keeping an eye on you if thats OK xx


----------



## Lindylou

No problem samba.... Want to keep an eye on you and that little miracle. Xxx


----------



## Wallie

Excellent Lindy. Good luck and hurry up AF 2


----------



## Lindylou

Wallie could we be cycling together? X


----------



## Wallie

I think it'll be middle to end of June before I start anything... but that would be good. Everyone who cycles with me gets their :bfp:


----------



## Lindylou

I will be starting end of June on long protocol. Yey let's hope we get 2BFP's! Xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I NEED you both to get your :bfp:'s :hugs:

Wonder how everyone else is? Wasnt Hippie due to do her FET soon?


----------



## Boofle

Hey lindy sounds like you had a positive appt :) hoping it won't be too long before u get to cycle. I'm waiting for af no 3, should be next week so hopefully ill start down regging end of may!!

I'm gonna be stalking too cos I want to hear all your good news :) xx


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo fx Boofle. It's so exciting ! Really hope this works for you. Do you just down reg for FET? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Just popping in to see how youre all getting on xxx Hope that you dont mind xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey samba- love the pic!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Thanks xx Im back in two weeks for another scan xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hi ladies
im due to start ivf asap in london.
how did you all cope with it all? im so scared and worried it wont happen.
were both 26 

hubbys count was 1million its now gone up to 5million in 10months. just found out i have pcos and entrometriosis on 1 side. 2 conflicting things which hey say can cause problems for us. that they will give us a few trys of ivf with icsi and if it doesnt work then ill have to have an op. but there what ifs. im excited to start but so scared of the whole thing.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi sorry I havnt been arround I have my first zolodex injection on Monday and have our ivf consultation on 25th June so I'm hoping we will start beginning on July :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Popping in to wish you luck ladies!! 

I'll be stalking you xxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lindylou

How are you all getting on? Couple of weeks till Af 3 then long protocol starts again!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Ooooh lots of luck!! xxxx 

Hope everyone else is doing OK xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey af no. 3 due any day then I have to ring to see if we can be accepted this month - that's our first hurdle ;)
Hope you're all okay - Samba how's u feeling? Excited I bet ;) hugs xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle hope you are rested and ready to go! xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - YAYYY hope there is room for you, fingers crossed AF gets here tomorrow.... or you get luck with an au naturelle! 

AFM... been having brown spotting most of the way through which is obviously making me feel pretty paranoid, but I have the MW tomorrow and another scan on Saturday xx Fingers crossed xx 

Best of Luck to you all xxx :dust:


----------



## Boofle

Hey Sam - keeping everything crossed for you for Saturday :kiss:
Lindy - hope you're doing okay, not long till your turn :hugs:
AFM - rang this morning to request treatment - not heard anything yet :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Boofle

Ok I've been accepted for treatment but the nurse said she has only been able to fit me in cos my cycles are 35 days so I told her they've only been 35 days since the failed treatment and normally they're 28 days!! She said if they're 28 days she couldn't fit me in!! Anyway I have an appt 11th June which is to start down regging but I don't know what will happen if this month AF decides to come on time!!! For once I'll be praying she doesn't! Not the most positive start I was hoping for :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Sending you LOADS of anti 28 day cycle :dust: Hope it all goes to plan xxx :dust:

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed Boofle! AF due for me next Thursday/ Friday so probably down regging around the 21st. 

Hope you are all ok. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

How is everybody doing? X


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies, sorry I've not posted ina while, I hope you are all doing well! 

Sam - congratulations Hun!! I'm so pleased for you! Iive not gone back over all the pages but could you ladies fill me in on what's been happening?? If you d ont mind of course xxxx 

Afm icsi round two! Had ec today! 19 eggs retrieved! Waiting for tomorrows report! It's going to be a long night!


----------



## Wallie

Kazza, excellent number of eggies there. I hope you get a good report tomorrow. FX'd for you.

AFM, I went to sign some consent forms at my new clinic (ICSI #4) and I started treatment the same day. I'm a bit shocked really but very very pleased it's happening so soon again. FX'd this one is my ticket out of here.


----------



## kazzab25

Oooooh wallie, wishing u all the best, are ou down regging now, ?


----------



## Wallie

Yeah I started when I was at the clinic yesterday. Just by chance I was on the right day of my cycle and the nurse asked if I wanted to start now! Obviously I said yip!

I'm on the flare protocol rather than the long protocol that I've been on before. Info is in my siggie of what I'm on. All I can say so far, it's alot quicker than what I've done before and even stimms will not take as long.

It's such a breath of fresh air knowing now, at this point, what appts I have and when EC will likely be. It's just brilliant.


----------



## Lindylou

Wow wallis that must've been a shock in a good way. 

Good luck for fertilisation report. All looking good so far fx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,. 

Hope you dont mind me popping in. 

Wallie - YAYYYYYYY!!! Wishing you LOADS of luck for this cycle! 

Kazza - NINETEEN!!! Thats incredible! Fingers crossed for today xxx 

Lindy - Hope AF doesnt turn up at all :hugs: 

Boofs - Hope all is well xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Oh that's brill wallie, 

So out of 19 there were two immature and 1 empty shell, out of the 16 that were injected 9 fertilised!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - THATS FANTASTIC!!!! :yipee: :yipee: Hope you get to blasto!!! :yipee: When's your next update?? Monday??


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you x yes next update is Monday x


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow that's good numbers to work with, congratulations for up to this point. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lindylou

Kazzab- that is great news. Fx that whatever day transfer you get your little embie sticks like glue!!!
Wallie- has it sunk in yet that you have started again? Good luck for this cycle... hope it is your last for all the right reasons :)
Samba- smile every time I see your lovely pic. So thrilled for you. Why is your due date?


----------



## kazzab25

Going for blast on Wednesday 5 looking good out of the none that fertilised


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - Thats FANTASTIC news!!! Good luck!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: Only 2 more days until your embie or embies are back with you. Are you allowed to transfer to blasto's? 

Lindy - awww thank you hun :hugs: My EDD atm is 1st Jan 2013, pretty cool.

Wallie - Hope all is going well for you hun xxx

Boofs - Hope youre all OK xxx


----------



## kazzab25

I think they will only let me have 1 due to my age if they are good quality


----------



## Wallie

All sounding very positive for your Kazza!


----------



## kazzab25

I hope so!! 

How's the d regging?


----------



## Wallie

No problem at all, just pop a pill twice a day and as yet (touch wood) no side effects at all. I feel totally normal :shrug: I'll get AF soon then go back to clinic for a prostap jag and then two days later start stims. It's all going pretty fast really. I suppose I've not had the build up of waiting until CD21 before starting so it's been pretty painless to get the this point already.

I hope you get one nice blast to put back and have 4 other frozen as back up. That'd be brilliant for you.

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Oh that's great yes right result not having to wait till cd21 !!! 

I can't wait till tomorrow! Just want to get passed the next two weeks! P


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - This different way of doing it sounds much easier! Ive got ALL crossed for you hun xxx 

Kazza - Hope all 5 are doing well. GOOD LUCK for tomorrow :dust: :dust: 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Wallie

This new clinic just seems to be more on the ball, I mean I got all my dates there and then for scans. The last clinic was start sniffing the nasal spray and then you'd wait about 3 weeks and get a baseline scan appt through the post. 

I think that's why it seems so much easier. And I don't want to mislead you either, I did start on CD22 it's just I didn't know I was about to start!! The timing for my consent signing appt was just a fluke and I started there and then. I'm very pleased so far about it all.

:happydance:

Kazza, can't wait to see what happens tomorrow for you. It'll be good whatever!


----------



## kazzab25

So much more reassuring when he have faith in the clinic! I really hope this is your cycle wallie! 

Thank you for you wishes I really hope things go to plan tomorrow , really worried I'll get there to be told there all degenerate!!


----------



## Wallie

I certainly hope not.

I see last time you had a three day transfer.

Best of luck (again)!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - LOADS of luck for today!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wallie - You seem so so much happier with this clinic, more relaxed and its lovely to see. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I hope you dont mind me still popping in... its just that I still want to offer support as you did me xxx :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you!! I had two early blasts put bk ?

Anyone had sucess with early blasts?


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - Thats great news!!! :yipee: Trask had blasto's transferred and she has twin girls and I had day 3 transfer that did implant but sadly MC. BEST of luck!!! :yipee: :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Oh I'm sorry Sam, mine were only early blasts hoping this don't make much difference to a potentional positive


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - You've got just as much chance as anyone else and of course early blasto's are much better than a 3 day transfer... I had a 6 and a 7 cell transfered. Thanks hun xxx Wishing you all the luck in the world!!! And hoping you manage to stay sane for the next two weeks. When is OTD?? Will you wait it out?


----------



## kazzab25

I'm going to try and wait till otd on the 17h but knowing me I won't wait!!!


----------



## Boofle

Hey ladies, I've had a bit of catching up to do as been away for a few days! Kazza that's great news and I really hope this is your time, everything crossed for you.

Samba - glad everything's going okay - wen is ur next scan? 

Wallie - glad your new clinic is proving so good - its making you have a PMA which can only be a good thing :)

Lindy - I too hope you don't get ur AF :)

Afm - appt on Monday to start dr'ing fingers crossed the old witch stays away till at least Thursday or my cycle will be cancelled!


----------



## Wallie

Kazza that's fabulous news, best of luck. Do you have to wait until tomorrow and hear if they decide to freeze the other three? I hope you get frosties for a sibling!

Try not to stress. I think I'm going to try and stay off BNB in the 2WW as that's what I found stressed me out. :hugs: Make sure you've got plenty of things to do without overdoing it obviously!

Boofle, hope AF stays away until for you, don't want this cycle cancelled.

Lindy, good luck.

Yes, I'm alot happier with this new clinic, it's given me fresh hope I suppose. I hated that last clinic! lol!


----------



## kazzab25

Boofle I have everything crossed this time for you xx 

Wallie, you are so right, but after et I can't stop googling stuff it's like an addiction!!,

I find out tomorrow about the freezing, I no one failed this morning so only two left! They were early blasts this morning so they have to become expanded blasts or they won't freeze! So hope thy do!!


----------



## Lindylou

I'm away on holiday but had to check and see how you are all doing. 

Kazza fx fx fx fx. I hope this is it for you. 

Wallis- i think if you feel better and more confident at the clinic it all helps. 

Boof- good luck for Monday. 

Samba- how are you feeling?


----------



## Wallie

Have a great holiday Lindy!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - Fingers crossed for a nice phone call today! GOOD LUCK!! :dust: 

Wallie - Nooooooooo I'll miss you for 2 weeks!!! But I understand... a girls got to do what a girls got to do :winkwink: Im glad you changed clinics xxx 

Boofs - Sending you witchy vibes for tomorrow xxx I really hope you dont have to cancel :dust:

Lindy - Hope youre having a super time xxx 

AFM.... All good here. Next scan is 25th June and I'll be 12+6 so hopefully there will be plenty to see. I still have days were I cant quite believe its actually happened. I cant wait to celebrate all your good news very soon!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

GOOD LUCK!!! :dust: :dust: I'll have a good roll around in here and hopefully it will bring you all some luck xxx


----------



## Wallie

Kazza, how did you go today. Any luck with frosties? I sure hope so!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, we got one frostie a hatching blasto, so happy bout that as NHS pay to put that one bk! Just hope these two are little fighters!


----------



## Lindylou

Kaz- the frostie is great news. It all sounds so promising. Fx. Baby dust. Lucky horseshoe. Anything else you can think of!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh thanks hunny that's lovely xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza that's fantastic news!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Brilliant news, a frostie!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope your all well! 4dp5dt bfn :(


----------



## Wallie

Don't worry, it's still far too early! Hang in there!


----------



## Lindylou

Kazzab it is so early still. It shows trigger shot has gone so fx when you get your BFP it's the real thing!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - WAAAAY to early hun.... I didnt get anything until 8dp3dt :hugs: xxx 

How is everyone else getting on??


----------



## kazzab25

Sam where you testing before 8dp3dt?

Lindy your right at least that's out my system!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - I think so.... will have a look for you xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Here's the 8dpo.... or 5dp3dt

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-28.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-29.gif

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-31.jpg

11dpo..... 8dp3dt
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-32.jpg
and the FRER...
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-33.jpg

Hope this helps hun xxxx I also found that afternoon pee was much better than FMU xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Awwwww thanks hub that really helps xxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - No worries xxx :hugs: How are you feeling today?


----------



## kazzab25

Not too bad, I've deffo lost my pma but I'm holding out some hope, my otd is Sunday but will test with frer on Wednesday that will make me 7dp5dt had a little cramping tody but implantation should have been complete by now if it was gonna work! 

How are you? 

Boofle how you doing? 
Wallie how's d regging ? 
Lindy how's things for you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Kazza - Im keeping the PMA up for you hun. I had cramping and also spotting with IVF :bfp: but with this one I had nothing... so just goes to show you never know hun xxx Looking forward to celebrating your :bfp: on Weds!! 

AFM feeling sick pretty much all day now, not great but if it all means well I really dont mind. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey kazza fingers crossed for Wednesday, hoping its good news for you hun xx
Samba I'm really pleased you feel sicky ;) hehe xx
Afm started down regging today but really got to hope and pray the old witch stays away until thurs/fri or my cycle will be cancelled :-/
Hope everyone else is okay :) x


----------



## Lindylou

Kazza- good luck for Wednesday. Try and stay calm till then
Boofs- fx you can start this week. It's hard not to set your heart on a start date 
Samba- its the only sickness that can make you smile :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Everything crossed here for you :hugs: :dust: Sending the Anti-witch dust your way!! 

Lindy - Where are you with it all?


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well?

So I'm back from holiday now, still no sign of AF number 3...... But a BFP on my CB test and 3+ on digital test...... And a tiny little heart beat on scan we paid for yesterday ( could not believe the tests after getting positive last time!!)


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG!!!! Lindy thats FANTASTIC news!!! :yipee: :yipee: CONGRATS!!! How far along are you? 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Lindylou

I cannot believe it. Cant see my GP till week tomorrow! Lady thinks about 6 and half weeks so due early feb. Does not feel real. I'm in shock. X


----------



## Sambatiki

I cant believe youre at 6 weeks and you didnt even know!!! Hopefully you should get a freebie early scan! Really chuffed for you hun xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I hope we do. Paid yesterday- took all of 2minutes but worth it to know there really is something there!!! I really cursed wishing AF to hurry up so could get started. Boobs been amazingly sore but though PMS and put tiredness down to jetlag x


----------



## Boofle

Omg lindylou that's fantastic news - I just nearly choked on my tuna wrap lol - i'm so excited for you, that's two miracles now u n samba :)))))) 

Afm - af was kind to me this month and stayed away till yesterday so it means I've been on the buserelin a week and it's all systems go :) back for bloods next Monday. 
Samba - I saw two rainbows yesterday and thought of you! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lindylou

It really does not feel real. I keep looking at my tummy and think - nah cannot be happening in there!!! 

Just need your snow baby to stick now!


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Awww thank you hun :hugs: It could also be a sign for you sweetie :hugs: How is it going? How are the side effects? 

Lindy - Sorry you already had a scan?? Did you see the HB?


----------



## Lindylou

Yes- saw a little heart beat! Didn't believe the CB tests after last time x


----------



## Boofle

Thanks guys ;) not too many side effects - last time I got headaches and hot flushes but none so far :) just feel a bit down in the dumps today but it's my day off so only myself and my thoughts for company :( 
And you guys lol ;) xx


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle- have a lovely luxurious bubble bath and pamper yourself. I found the down reg so tiring. Do you go straight to transfer then?


----------



## Wallie

Blinkin' el! another natural :bfp: whilst waiting for next IVF. This is amazing! Wow!

Now where is Kazza? Anyone heard from her?


----------



## Boofle

Down regging for two possibly three weeks! Then onto tablets for 15 days to get the lining of my womb ready, then a scan to check all okay and then we'll get the date for transfer so looking mid July :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie! - How you getting on treacle? 

Boofs - Have you got some nice things planned to help the time go by? Sorry youre having a down day :hugs:

No I havent heard from Kazza, hope she's OK xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Still thinking its not happening to me! How are you doing wallie?


----------



## Lindylou

Boofs- it's not long till ET then! Are you staying off for 2ww?


----------



## Wallie

I'm okay ladies. It's weird, it feels as if Im not actually doing IVF really. It's a bit odd actually. 4th jab will be at 10pm tonight.

Lindy, can I ask what the reason was that you were having treatment. It just gives us other ladies a bit of hope if we know some background of how long you've been trying and why you had been referred. :hugs:

I've just checked out Kazza and unfortuantely she's had a bfn. :-(


----------



## Lindylou

Oh no. Poor kazza it's so cruel. 

I'm 37, so I'd dh. We had been trying for 9months and our GP referred us for tests due to age. DH got low count but then started vitamin c and e and it improved. My prolactin was raised on one visit but normal the next time so put it down to stress. Diagnosed unexplained and due to age started ivf. 
Did long protocol - got 16 eggs, they advised ICSI due to dh low count. Got a faint BFP but sadly did not last. 
I totally gave up on it happening naturally. Thought unexplained meant implantation issues, poor egg quality, chromosome problems etc. Started going out more, started accupuncture, taking the vitamins he said and just focused on getting ready for round 2. Cursed AF for staying away!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Been trying 2 years now


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Lindy. That's good that you got seen so soon and now your :bfp:, you must be so pleased. No more waiting either!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh no poor Kazza :hugs: Terrible news.

Lindy - It is very surreal feeling isnt it! xxx :hugs:

Wallie - I think thats a really good thing that you dont 'feel' like youre cycling :hugs: Sending you all the luck in the world hun... :dust:


----------



## Lindylou

How is everybody doing?


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle- how is the FET going? Are you in the 2ww?


----------



## Boofle

Hi lindy :) glad you're doing okay hun do u have a scan soon?
Sam - how you doing hun?
Wallie - sorry to hear your result :(

Afm - transfer booked for Monday under sedation (wasn't easy to get the doc to agree to this) had scan to check lining and it's a whopping 20mm which reading up about isn't great :( too thick sounds as bad as too thin!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Happy 10 weeks

Boofs - Keeping all crossed for you, try not to go too google crazy. :dust: :dust:

All good here thanks, treasuring every moment. Now in 2nd Trimester and really enjoying it. I just need my LTTC friends with me xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo Boofle- good luck for ET on Monday. Sending you all the luck in the world. Will be here for you in the awful 2ww. Are they transferring 1?

Samba- 2nd trimester now , it has flown. Is everything going well? What other threads are you on? 

I paid for a private scan as I said, but had another the other week to make sure things were still ok. All looked good so fx for 12 week scan at end of the month.


----------



## Lindylou

How are you doing Boofle?

Sending you hugs samba


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - How did it go hun? 

Lindy - I havent really taken part much in the threads in 2nd second tri.... need to make more of an effort! Glad all is well with you xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Lindy and Sam - glad you're both doing okay :) 
Afm - transfer went ahead under sedation (definitely the right decision for me) they only had to thaw one and by the time we were ready to transfer it had expanded 100 per cent. So I still have one frozen left. I was worried about the lining thickness and the dr said she would check again before transfer and if there was any fluid she would abandon but I guess there wasn't - I didn't get a chance to ask her afterwards! Of course now I'm over analysing everything and symptom checking on google even though I keep telling myself not to!! My OTD is 2/8 but I doubt I will be able to wait till then :)


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYY glad it went well Boofs! xxx Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you xxx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Boofle!

Can I ask, what was the procedure for FET. Did you do any drugs or was it all natural and you had to figure out when ovulation was?


----------



## Boofle

Hi Wallie - it was a controlled cycle - started down regging day 21 (it was actually day 28 I think but that was only cos they couldn't fit me in sooner) then bloods taken two weeks later. Then carry on injections but started taking estrogen tabs too then after 15 days had a scan to check lining, then stopped injections but carried on with tabs and started using suppositories ;) then transfer 5 days later. Now I'm waiting and still taking estrogen and using suppositories until OTD and if I get my bfp I'll carry on for 12 weeks :) 
Without a doubt a lot easier than my fresh cycle lets hope I get a diff outcome :)


----------



## Boofle

Hey Wallie I was following ur progress on another thread - u moved near Elgin? I have family not too far from you. Hey new house - hoping your frozen bean is the one to complete your picture - everything crossed for you x


----------



## Wallie

Yeah house we had fell through though, so as of now I'll be homeless unless we find somewhere to buy pretty quick. If not, we'll rent and possibly build something but yes near Elgin.


----------



## Lindylou

How you doing Boofle?

Everybody else ok ? Wallie? Samba?


----------



## Boofle

Hi lindy it was going so well, got a positive Tuesday night, wednesday morning, Friday morning and this morning. But I've been bleeding since yesterday morning got really bad cramps too. My sore boobs have completely gone and I feel dreadful :( I can't do this anymore :( I think this may be an early m/c I guess it's my fault for testing early :((((


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle I have been in exactly your position. That positive gives you such a high, your mind races and you have your life planned out for the future and when it is taken away it hurts so bad. I have seen some threads where women have bled blood but still had a BFP- is it a heavy bleed? Try and get in your clinic tomorrow to have your hcg done- that is the only real way they can tell. My doctor said when I was going through it that although to me it feels like te end of the world, to him it there was a very strong silver lining because they said something had happened and I had got pregnant, I could produce eggs and they could be fertilised. It really was not much consultation when I felt my heart was breaking but looking back he was so right. Sending you love and hugs. If you need anything just let me know. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks lindy it is getting heavier :( the clinic won't do bloods till Thursday :( I just have to wait :( hopefully my test will be negative and I won't have to go through anymore hell :( I hope you're okay and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Lindylou

That is so unfair making you wait till Thursday. Try and speak to them tomorrow- it is too cruel. There is nothing that can ease the heartache. I had a very large glass of wine... Followed by another followed by fatty dominos pizza, didn't ease the pain but felt like bollocks to being good !! Xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sending you all my love boofs xxxxxx to you both. It is so hard after all you hand been through. Xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Boofle but I've heard of others having bleeds and bubs is still okay. With the drugs during IVF you are prone to cysts. Could just be one burst and hence the blood. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Confirmed early miscarriage we're absolutely devastated :( can't function at the moment. Hosp said I have to have 3 bleeds then ring again - Lindy/Sam were u told to wait this long? They didn't say anything about trying naturally - how soon did u guys start (sorry to ask!).
Lindy I'll email u about the acupuncture when I've got my head together. Thanks for your support x


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Boofle, I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle- sending you hugs and love. It is the most awful time. Xxxxx
We were told 3 bleeds, miscarriage counts as first, I wanted to try ivf straight away but now realise you need the time to recover. I must admit I just shut down and really didn't want sex at all. I just couldn't face it to be honest. After a month me and dh had words over it and after second bleed we did start again.... Thank god we did argue!!! Sorry if tmi there!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls :hugs:

Boofs - Im so so sorry :hugs: Absolutely devasting. We did not wait to TTC again as I read that you are extra fertile after MC and IVF. We really got stuck into it so to speak. 
I had a really long cycle, and we shagged like rabbits. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21a317/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

I didnt OV until CD30 and I must admit it was really hard to keep going but I wanted to make sure we gave ouselves the best chance iygwim. 

I hope this helps xxxx 

Lindy - Hope all is going well with you xxx 

Wallie - :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hey samba- hope you Are doing ok?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - Yes all good thanks xxx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks ladies for your support and for sharing your stuff with me. Sam which opk did you use? I may give this a go although my oh doesn't want me to! Lindy I've booked to see an acupuncturist - disappointed appt not until 5 sept but with holidays etc. this is the earliest.
Spoke to the hosp again today to clarify when we can start next cycle and she said we only have to wait one bleed which I've had!! So in theory I could request treatment on my next bleed - at this moment I can't see that happening. Have an appt 13 sept with consultant anyway and I don't want to do anything till we've had an opportunity to talk to him.
Anyway back to work for me tmrw :( sending you all love and hugs xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies sorry I've been away! Tried to have a litte break!! Thank you for thinking of me! 

Boofle!! I'm so so sorry to hear our news! My heart goes out to you!! 

Lindy! Many congratulations on your bfp! 

Wallie, Sam how are you both? 

Afm I start own regging for fet on Thursday, we only have one in the freezer so really hope it survives the thaw, it's a hatched blast graded 6bb hope that's good! After that if bfn I will be leaving it or a year and will focus on getting married then try again! 

Missed you girls xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - I just used the normal IC's from Ebay.... but it went all whacky! Days and days of +opk's was driving me BONKERS in the end... but we kept shagging away. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-59.jpg

You need to do whatever feels comfortable and right by you :hugs: If you dont feel ready to ttc then dont :hugs: Hope all goes well at work :hugs:

Kazza - Welcome back hun xx Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: Hope D-regging goes well for you. 

Hope everyone else is well. Im still rooting for you all MASSIVELY loads of love ,luck and :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Hi Kazza,

Glad to see you back. 

I'm going to do my FET in a couple of cycles but they're just going to use my natural cycle for mine as I usually ovulate on my own. What's the set up for you?


----------



## Lindylou

KaZza- good luck with the new cycle ! Lots and lots of Babydust. 

Wallie- Babydust x

Boofs- hope work went ok. Sending you hugs x

Hope you all doing ok xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies

I avevto down reg for at least two weeks starting Thursday then take three tablts a day to thicken the lining of the womb then implant the one frostie I have in the freezer. It's a hatched blast and graded bb so fingers crossed it survives the thaw! Great that you don't have to medicate tat should speed things up for you too. 

Boofle how are you hunny xx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Kazza! Good luck, sounds as if you've got a good frostie.


----------



## Lindylou

Hopefully your little snowbaby sticks! Babydust xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Kazza good to hear from you how exciting to be starting ur cycle today. I too had two weeks injections then tabs 3 times a day and the lovely suppositories lol. A frozen cycle is tonnes easier in terms of the way the drugs make you feel and my embryologist told me that 90 per cent of blasts survive the thaw so pretty good odds hunny :) I really hope it's third time lucky for you. Keep us posted :) xx

Wallie I'm going to ask about a natural cycle - I guess it involves lots more scans? xx

Sam/lindy - sending you hugs xxxx

Afm I'm in a better place than I was this time last week. Work was okay - no one knows at work so at least I didn't have to talk about it - my manager said I didn't look myself though :(( it was her last day too - she's now on maternity leave so that was hard even though I'm really happy for her!


----------



## Lindylou

Boofs- I kept it quiet in work. Only told my close friend there , I think it helps nobody looking all sympathetic ! I know that sounds harsh but it would have made each day more difficult. My acupuncturist used acupuncture and soft/ natural ivf with his wife... Now they have twin girls! X

Good luck and hugs to everybody xx


----------



## wanabeamama

hippiehappy said:


> Donnas2012 PUPO with twins as of Sunday 29/01/12, 2WW, OTD Thursday 9/02/12 bfn:cry::hugs:
> 
> Traskey PUPO with twins as of Tuesday 31/01/12, 2WW, OTD Saturday 11/02/12 :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Sambatiki PUPO with twins as of Monday 30/01/12, 2WW, OTD Sunday 12/02/12 :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Hippiehappy PUPO with twins as of Monday 6/02/13, 2WW, OTD Thursday 23/02/12 bfn :cry:.
> 
> Sophiebee PUPO with one as of Wednesday 8/02/12, OTD Wednesday 22/02/12 bfn :cry: :hugs:.
> 
> PGlady PUPO with one beanie as of Wednesday 15/02/12, OTD Friday 24/02/12 bfn :cry: :hugs:.
> 
> Mazak stimming scan Saturday 4/02/12, EC Thursday 9/02/12.
> 
> Kazzab25 EC 15/02/12, PUPO with twins as of Saturday 18/02/12.
> 
> Wallie PUPO since Friday 24/02/12, OTD 12/03/12.
> 
> Please EC Wednesday 22/02/12 ET Monday 27/02/12.
> 
> Boofle EC Tuesday 21/02/12, ET Sunday 26/02/12.
> 
> KittyCat82 currently DR, scan Monday 13/02/12, stimming start date TBC.
> 
> Wanabeamama laparoptomy Friday 27/01/12, starting on IVF pathway soon.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> **********~~~~^~~~~***********
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I have been lurking and posting for a while, things have moved very very slowly for us, being in the UK and having to rely on the NHS, which though is a godsend, is by no means a quick solution...
> 
> About me: I'm 32 next week, hubby is 28 with azoospermia. TTC for about 4 years, was told there was nothing wrong with me until July when I had my pre-IVF scan. They found 'something' on it, was referred (in September- told you they're slow!) for a lap and found I had hydrosalpinx so both tubes have now been disconnected (or 'separated' as they say it). I would have taken this a heck of a lot worse if I hadn't already been down for ICSI due to OH's azoo!!! As it happens it didn't make that massive difference, it was gonna be IVF anyway and finding and getting rid of the hydrosalpinx has doubled our chances so yay! :happydance:
> 
> Anyway, I had the lap just over a week ago and after this I was told to ring in on CD1 which was after a few days as they'd given me Norethisterone before the lap. I am down for IVF at St Mary's in Manchester and unfortunately they close the labs over Xmas so they have a 'no referrals' period for long protocols between the end of October and the end of November, which of course I fell into. Not too bad though, after spending years and years waiting to see consultants I can live with that. Also at least this way, when I finally get to need the labs, they will be very clean!
> It looks like I will be starting on long protocol in December, so if anyone else is waiting to start then, do you want to buddy up?
> Hope to hear from you soon.:flower:

Hiya just an update, I start icsi on 3rd September :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck wanabe


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Howard you all ?? Xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

How is everybody doing? Xxxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey everybody!
I'm good and glad to report that my second round of ICSI resulted in a :bfp::happydance:.
It's still very early doors and I'm waiting for my viability scan on October 24th. Not long to go now. Not told anybody yet (other than the DH of course and on here) and either way we'll probably wait till the after the scan at week 12, possibly later than that for work and for it to be common knowledge.
I know I'm not out of the woods yet but I do have a good feeling about this :thumbup:
Have also heard from Traskey who now has gorgeous twin girls, Samba and PG also expecting! So there you go, looks like this thread got lucky eventually!
:hug:


----------



## Lindylou

Great news hippie- hope the scan goes well next week. Har your tissues ready!! Eating the heartbeat is amazing. Cx


----------



## Wallie

Yip some very lucky ladies on this thread.


----------



## Lindylou

How are you doing Wallie? How's Boofle?


----------



## Boofle

Hey girls glad ur all okay and hippie big congratulations :) please post after your scan and then we'll know how many little uns you have in there :) 

Not much happening for me. Have to have a hysteroscopy before any more treatment to see why my lining gets so thick. Waiting list at st Mary's is months so got referred back to my local hospital and hopefully will get a date in the next couple of weeks. Af due anyday, did test two days ago and still bfn :(
Had appt at docs yesterday, I asked if she would prescribe clomid but she said no and wants me and oh to go to relate - can't see him going for that :(


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks everybody! Hello Kazza so sorry your FET didn't go well :cry::hugs:
Lindy :wohoo: so pleased for you too!
Wallie, any news on further cycles/ treatment?
Boofle, so sorry about your early m/c :cry: I had a bleed at 4 weeks and was convinced it was an early m/c but it appears it was just one of those things. I was devastated at the time but I just got very, very lucky (for a change!). The feelings were still all there and I spent a week of hell before OTD a week later when I got a BFP still and the clinic said it was definitely not a m/c, both the DH and I had a bit of trouble believing it and we spent a few days feeling very confused! It's been a rollercoaster of emotions.
I'm glad that at least you can keep trying between treatment. Sittig there waiting for the next cycle knowing that until then your life is on hold is awful. Which is why I didn't let that happen to me; after the 1st failed IVF I decided I wanted to have a REALLY good Summer and forget all about TTC and I did! So glad I did now, because it's not nice letting TTC rule your life IMHO.
Hope everyone is feeling alright & have a top week-end! x


----------



## Wallie

Lindylou said:


> How are you doing Wallie? How's Boofle?

Not feeling too great but better than the last two days! Just the usual blues when AF appears. Not sure when I'll do my FET, next couple of months maybe, depends on the weather for travelling down to Glasgow.

I was made an auntie again yesterday. I wish I could be pleased but at this moment in time I can't.


----------



## Lindylou

Great to hear from you Boofle and hopefully things move quickly. Gps are so frustrating. Keep trying even without the clomid ;)
Hippie- good luck with your scan. Hope you are taking care of yourself
Wallie- it is totally understandable how you feel. I got told my sil was pregnant when we got told to go for ivf and she had the baby a month after my mc. It's horrible because you are pleased for them but so envious and feel why can't it be me and then feel guilty for your feelings. It's not easy. Sending hugs. Xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I've got my transfer 1st week of jan, I recognise alot if u from other threads glad to 2 c ur all doing ok x


----------



## Wallie

Good luck with the FET Babyhope!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, just a quick one from me. Had a viability scan on Wednesday and it's looking good! One raspberry in there, very happy hippie!
Sending lots of :dust: and :hug: to you all will continue stalking, would love to see everyone on this thread get their :bfp:
Lots of love xx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news hippie!!! Xxxx

Good luck baby hope. Xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby hope - VERY best of luck!!! 

Hippie - Thats fantastic news!!! 

Wallie - Are you still not sure about when to do your FET?


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely pic there samba. When are you due? Pink blue or yellow? Xx


----------



## Wallie

Hippie, congratulations, that's excellent news. I hope everyone that was in this original thread gets their :bfp: too! (me next please!)

I have decided Samba...


----------



## Sambatiki

Wallie - You cant keep me in suspenders!!! Off to your journo to see if you have details in there x 

Lindy - Thanks hun we're team :yellow: xxx How about you? 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm staying yellow as well. Really don't mind just feel so lucky. Hope everybody else here gets their BFP soon xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Yey samba! Just checked here and saw your pic. She is beautiful. When did she arrive? What did you call her? How are you both doing? Sorry lots of questions!!!!!


----------



## Boofle

Hi ladies not seen this thread for a while!
Hippie - how are you doing? Well on your way now :happydance: you're the reason I joined this thread in the first place so I'm so pleased you got your bfp :hugs:
Wallie - when is your nxt fet? :thumbup:
Samba - gorgeous piccy hun I bet you're permanently on cloud 9 and how's the sleepless nights :haha:
Baby - when is your otd? I really hope it's good news :hugs:
Lindy - not long to wait hope you have that bag packed :hugs:

Afm waiting for 2nd fet - doing a natural cycle so have to ring clinic when I detect my surge. Fx'd I don't detect it sun/mon otherwise it's game over for another month. ET is 6 days after surge and my clinic don't do Fet's on weekends!!


----------



## Wallie

Hi Boofle,

Thanks for the update from you, I sincerely hope you get your surge when you want it, although surely if you get it on a Sunday, you'll ovulate the next day? and then the FET can be the Saturday?

Nothing happening for me, talked about another cycle as we only had one frostie and used that in November, so it's a new cycle for me although I'm starting to doubt that will happen, we've no money to do it. I do hope we find some though and can consider doing a cycle again in June maybe.


----------



## Boofle

Hi wallie yeah if I ovulate Sunday et would be Saturday which will mean it will get cancelled cos my clinic won't do frozen transfers on a sat or sun. So I need my surge to be either before sun/mon or after - keeping everything crossed.

I'm sorry your fet ended in a chemical - it's so cruel. I hope you can get some money together and try again later in the year :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hoping you manage to get the money together wallie. It isn't fair in so many levels- dont get me started!

Boofs- hope ovulation times itself right!


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - Has it all worked out for you? Hope you manage to go ahead! Wishing you loads of luck with it. I hope you continue to use this thread as I'd love to know how you get on and offer some love and support. 

Wallie - Hoping you get an unexpected windfall :hugs: But mostly I hope it comes naturally. 

AFM - Its all going well thanks, I wont deny its bloody hardwork. I knew it would be hard but not as hard as this. Things are calming down though as we get to know each other. My birth story is on the first page of my journo if you fancy a read, link is in my siggie. I am one very lucky lady to have such a special little girl xxx


----------



## Lindylou

She is beautiful samba xx


----------



## Lindylou

Just read your birth story. It was so long! How did you find it?


----------



## Lindylou

Ps meant labour was long. X


----------



## Boofle

Oh samba she is lovely - you are so lucky and what a beautiful name too. Is she named after someone special? What a lovely thing to say about offering your support that is so nice :hugs: 
I'm keeping everything crossed that we get to transfer - it all depends on when I detect my surge. I will keep you updated. And of course it won't be long before Lindy gets to post her news - c'mon push Lindy push :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo scary thought ! 

That's the annoying thing about the Hewitt boofs - I think ideally ivf clinics should be open 7 days a week to transfer when needed. Hope you surge at the right time :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Lindy - It was long but it was the most amazing,empowering thing I have ever done and strangely I cant wait to do it again! Yup I am totally BONKERS!!! Sending you loads of labour :dust: 

Boofs - Phoebe isnt a special name to us but her middle name is. Carole is both my mum's and my late MIL's name. You were so kind enough to support me when I needed it, and Im not missing out on celebrating your :bfp: for the word! xxx


----------



## Boofle

Oh samba you made me cry :hugs::hugs:
I loved this thread and I'm lucky to have found another great thread too :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks samba. It is good to hear somebody so positive. Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies!!! So sorry it's been soo long! Tried to stay off as much as possible! 

Sam- your little one is beautiful!

Lindy not long for you!!! 

Boofle good luck for fet! 

Wallie finders crossed you can start neither cycle in june - I no how your feeling! Chin up tho xxx 

Afm egg sharing start down regging Wednesday for one week then Stims a week later! 

Lots of love to uall


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck kazzab. Where are you doing egg share?


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you at lister xxx


----------



## Lindylou

When will you transfer?


----------



## kazzab25

I start Stimming in about 2 weeks time so not for about 5 weeks I'd guess xx


----------



## Lindylou

It will fly. Xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi kazza good to hear from you :hugs: how exciting you start this week. Really wish you lots of luck this cycle :hugs: keep in touch and let us know how it goes :thumbup:

Lindy any twinges lol are u getting sick of people asking u that? :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi boofs. Had a few twinges Saturday night but think it was waist band digging in under bump! Think my LO is snug and content. Due today , dh birthday but no sign. Not got the energy for it to arrive today, didn't sleep well last night. X


----------



## Boofle

Are you having a nice spicy curry to celebrate his bday he he. What a wonderful birthday present for your oh :haha: get use to the sleepless nights :haha: so excited for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

We had a strong super spicy curry last night but to be honest it has effected dh more than me :)


----------



## kazzab25

Ooooooo good luck Lindy! 

Boofs thanks Hun how you doing xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, just thought I'd post a quick update seen as this thread just got a bit busy again. Samba OMG she is wonderful! So pleased for you, and what a lovely name.
Lindy you must be dying to meet your LO... And let's be honest, anxious for the birth to be done perhaps? 
I'm seeing lots of people in work having their babies atm, can't wait to be on the other side. Lycky you being able to have a curry, I'm getting heartburn even just looking at one. Which is tragic as I LOVE curry but baby really hates it!
Though I'm feeling better than I was at the beginning of the pregnancy I'm fully aware the end bit is going to be harder than it is now! I've not been so lucky health wise, I've had a bad cold virus, the norovirus, 2 UTI's & pretty bad anaemia. All topped off by about 18 weeks of 'morning' sickness (at all hours of day/ night, of course).
But baby is alright which is all that matters really.
Wallie fingers x'd for you honey, keep us posted.
Kazza good luck with the cycle, I have a good feeling about this one :thumbup:
And Boofs last but not least keeping everything crossed for you & can't wait to hear some exciting news!!


----------



## Lindylou

Hippie- do you know what you are having? TBH I have been so lucky, no sickness, heartburn or anything. Just felt really tired at times and struggled sleeping so I'm actually enjoying pregnancy. I feel content knowing LO is on its way do not panicking about when he/she arrives. Worried about birth part but keep telling myself its whaf I'm built for to calm myself down. :)

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Love and hugs. Xx


----------



## Boofle

Good to hear your update hippie. Sorry you've had a tough time :hugs:
Lindy I'm excited for you don't forget to update when he/she arrives - never mind being too busy :hugs:
Afm had a scan this morning not good news my lining is a whopping 22.5 and this is a natural cycle. I'm waiting for a phone call as to what to do - cancel or not :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Boof- is this your last nhs go? I would be tempted to wait another month if need be to give yourself the best chance of success. Do they know why?


----------



## Boofle

They don't know why my lining gets thick it just happens - they said they are happy to go ahead with transfer I don't know what to do?!?!?


----------



## Lindylou

Who did you speak to? When're they planning to see you?


----------



## Boofle

After I had my scan this morning I asked if I could see the dr on duty and she agreed to see me at the end of her clinic. Anyway after a long wait I got to speak to her. She looked through my notes and said that she thought I should go ahead with transfer because my body had produced the lining without any drugs. She said they like to see a thickness between 7 and 18mm and anything below 7 is not good but there isn't enough research to say anything above 18 is bad!!! I asked about the triple stripe and whether my lining was good despite the thickness. She said the sonographer had not noted any abnormalities. 
She said I should of had a baseline scan but when I rang to request treatment the nurse said I didn't need it :( She said I could delay a month and have a baseline scan next month. But the dilemma I have is my lining will probably be just as thick next month.
She said she would discuss the scan with the top guy and ring me back.
So when she rang me back she said they were happy to go ahead. But I said was it an option to cancel and try some drugs to reduce my lining. She said I could have a baseline scan next month and if my lining is 15 or above they will prescible progesterone to thin my lining. But they could do that and then I could still end up with a thick lining.
This is a real dilemma :cry: the embryo implanted last time when my lining was 20.5mm but I m/c - was this because the lining was so thick - she said not but one of the other doctors I saw previously said probably!?!?!


----------



## Lindylou

Oh boofs what a difficult dilemma! I know if I was in the position my heart would want to crack on and give it a go but my head would be saying wait and see next month. Can you book an appointment with dr kingsland to discuss it? It sounds like the registrar Lucy who you saw.


----------



## Boofle

I'm not at Liverpool Lindy - I'm at st Mary's :( it was one of the registrars I saw but then she went away and discussed it with dr Osagie who is in charge.


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry honey. Thought you had transferred. I would ask for an appointment with consultant. You want the best possible chance. Xx


----------



## Boofle

It's okay I was considering transferring which is what we will do after this cycle. But we're going private cos of the waiting times. It is the consultant who has said to go ahead with this transfer. My oh and my BFF think I should go for it because the 'experts' are telling us to :cry: I think at least if I go ahead and it's negative I will be gutted but I can move on from this clinic. We have been unhappy for such a long time at this clinic.


----------



## Lindylou

Sometimes a fresh look at something and a bit if tweaking makes all the difference. Hopefully you don't need to though because this go works!! When will they do collection?


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, been reading the new posts. Boofs what a nightmare situation, all I would suggest is go with your heart and don't let anybody pressure you into something you don't want to do. Though I think what you're saying about moving clinics next time sounds like a good plan. At least it really sounds like you're ready to look ahead in a worst case scenario situation, which is always good. Fingers crossed honey let us know how you get on xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies! 

Boofle - such a dilemma Hun! 

I agree with hippy, go with your heart! 

Lindy anymore twinges?

Hippy hope your feeling better, sounds like you've had it rough! 

Afm start dr tomorrow!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck kazzab

AFM- just feel the same. Will see what mw says this morning x


----------



## Wallie

Boofle, all confusing stuff. 

Have you thought about delaying then having a consult with a new clinic that you're considering anyway, and see what they say? Then you could either go ahead with existing clinic or even get the embryo transferred to the new clinic? Sorry just suggesting as I would hate to lose an embryo if there was no need too. :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Kazzab!


----------



## Boofle

Thanks guys. Wallie - we did contact the other clinic but decided in the end just to go for it. So we're scheduled the transfer next Tuesday. Keeping everything crossed.

Kazza yay you've started dr :happydance:

Lindy - you've gone quiet I hope this means you're busy :haha: hurry up and update honey I'm very excited :hugs:

Hippie :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

No news here!!! Not felt too well- dh sharing his cold :(

Great news about Tuesday boofs. Will keep everything crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Boofs - What a nightmare situation, glad you have decided what to do. Wishing you all the very very best for Tuesday :dust: :dust:

Lindy - Sending you loads of labour :dust:

Kazza - Hope the DR goes OK.

Wallie - Have you anymore news? 

AFM - We're all doing well, trying to implement some kind of routine to get a little structure back to our day.


----------



## Boofle

Ah Lindy I got excited when I saw your post I felt for sure you had gone in. Hope you feel better soon and u don't have to wait too much longer :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies

Boofle glad you've made a decision! Good luck Hun x 

Lindy! Can't wait for some news from you x


----------



## hippiehappy

Lindylou said:


> Hippie- do you know what you are having? TBH I have been so lucky, no sickness, heartburn or anything. Just felt really tired at times and struggled sleeping so I'm actually enjoying pregnancy. I feel content knowing LO is on its way do not panicking about when he/she arrives. Worried about birth part but keep telling myself its whaf I'm built for to calm myself down. :)
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Love and hugs. Xx

Hi Lindylou, yes we found out we're :blue: ! I was quite shocked when they told us as I was convinced it was a girl. Funny as before getting pregnant I always saw myself with a boy but the moment I got pregnant I started dreaming of a little girl :wacko: very confusing, but we're happy either way.
Hope your LO shows up soon, though as long as all is well in there I wouldn't worry too much about it.
This afternoon we went to see some friends who had a baby in November, she was overdue by about 10 days and came out at 9lb2 but mum said she had a very good birth and though baby was heavy she wasn't chunky just long so all good :thumbup:



kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Boofle - such a dilemma Hun!
> 
> I agree with hippy, go with your heart!
> 
> Lindy anymore twinges?
> 
> Hippy hope your feeling better, sounds like you've had it rough!
> 
> Afm start dr tomorrow!

Kazza good luck with DR'ing and the rest of the cycle, can't wait to get some good news off you honey. 



Boofle said:


> Thanks guys. Wallie - we did contact the other clinic but decided in the end just to go for it. So we're scheduled the transfer next Tuesday. Keeping everything crossed.
> 
> Kazza yay you've started dr :happydance:
> 
> Lindy - you've gone quiet I hope this means you're busy :haha: hurry up and update honey I'm very excited :hugs:
> 
> Hippie :hugs:

Boofs so glad you've made your decision, remember as long as you're happy no decision is a wrong one. Whatever feels right at the time is right IMHO, no point wasting your life away thinking of what ifs. I'm sure this transfer will be your BFP! Fingers crossed and lots of hugs, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Lindylou

:blue::blue: Thomas James Holland 8lb 4oz arrived at 3:22am. Difficult birth but I would do it again in a heartbeat :blue::blue:


----------



## Boofle

Yay Lindy woohooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:
The best news for a cold and wet Monday morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh brilliant news Lindy!! Wohoo so happy for you xx


----------



## kazzab25

Wahoooooo congratulations Lindy!


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS LINDY!!! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Boofle

Hey Sam not good news from me my embie didn't make it :cry::cry::cry:
That was Tuesday and it was worse cos we were already at the hospital :cry:
I'm now waiting to have a consultation with the new clinic hope its soon :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Oh boofs I'm so so sorry. Was it the thawing process? Xxxx sending you big hugs. Xxxxx here if you need me


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh Boofs so sorry to hear that it' so unfair :cry:
Sending you lots of love and :hugs: xx


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry boofle xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

How you doing boof? Which clinic are you looking at trying?


----------



## Boofle

Thanks for your support ladies it really means a lot :hugs:
Lindy yeah it was the thawing process it made it through the first part then started to deteriorate :cry: I'm waiting for my consultation at Care Manchester hopefully hear something this week.
How are you doing now you're a yummy mummy :flower: is he keeping you awake at night :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Forgotten what sleep is!!!!

Care should see you really quickly. Such a shame frozen didn't work out. Are you trying any other clinics? Care is meant to be so good. Like I said the issues I had with the Hewitt were regarding transfer without us - how did they know in the right pkace?? And on the nhs I never ever met a consultant (know its different if you pay) A friend went to the countess of Chester and said they were really good as well. Hoping wherever you go you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Lindylou

Ps don't forget to keep trying. Miracles can happen. Xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Boofs - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Boofle, that's such a shame. That was always a worry with my FET. Was it a frozen blast?

So, what's next for you, do you think you'll have another go at a fresh cycle?


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle- how are you doing?

Hope everybody else ok. Xx


----------

